#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> n2diy called the ops in #ubuntu
<mneptok> calling out, in transit. calling out, in transit.
<Hobbsee> hiya mneptok!
<mneptok> ARR!
* tonyyarusso whimpers about python errors, and points any knowledgable people to Planet Ubuntu in a few minutes
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWF-hH1nloo
<Gary> mneptok, are you jealous of that tashe?
<mneptok> Gary: hell no. i have like 12 on my back.
<Gary> ooo, gorilla man, woo
<mneptok> i usually get "baboon," but i'll take gorilla.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<dgjones> Hi, can I point out a correction to one of ubotu's factiods? when a !xxx is entered in #ubuntu, if ubotu doesn't recognise the request, its referring users to http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi which brings up page not found, is was advised to use http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi instead, but maybe sombody could update the factoid for the change to help other users, thanks
<Hobbsee> dgjones: it's not a factoid, so Seveas will have to fix that
<dgjones> Hobbsee, ok, i thought it might have been, just thought to bring it somebodys attention so it could be passed on to him
* Hobbsee idly wonders if Seveas is still ignoring her
* tonyyarusso idly wonders if he would have time to address a lowly mortal's python woes
<Hobbsee> no idea
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Mez> anyone? ping?
<Hobbsee> Mez: pong
<Myrtti> huh?
<Mez> meh, my lag is off the scale right now
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> poor Mez 
<Hobbsee> mneptok: oy, you here?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> host not found
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> hm, happy birthday to me
<nalioth> no, it's not my birthday, but somebody gave me a gift anyway
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> what is that gift?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: a dozen bot IPs to kline
<elkbuntu> LOL
<Pici> !opsnack
<ubotu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
* Pici gives chocolate and peanuts to nalioth 
<Hobbsee> woo!
* nalioth notices Hobbsee and elkbuntu stirring up the ML again  :P
<Hobbsee> wha?
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Hobbsee> oh, -marketing?
* pleia2 stays out of it this time
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> a fitting nick for that user...
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> hmmm, hasnt actually responded yet
<Hobbsee> Pici: watch for when that guy actually starts talking, unmute at your leisure
* elkbuntu scrolls up in #ubuntu to see said fitting nick... and laughs
<Hobbsee> unquieted
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Pici> I just did a /bans and it probably slid off the screen
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<neverblue> someone suggested I update the 'top 20' questions, in the ubuntu documentation, how do I go about doing it, since its a wiki?
<Pici> neverblue: Sign up for a wiki account, login, and press edit on that page.
<neverblue> ah
<neverblue> i hope to receive some input from you pici :)
<Pici> Whats the -ops consensus on the ubuntuguide.  I remember seeing some disparaging remarks about it.
<Myrtti> I've not looked at it in years
<Myrtti> I thought the wiki is the supported method of help and documentation
<nalioth> Pici: the old ubuntuguide would kill your box
<nalioth> Pici: but since the university has taken it over, it is fine
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> join flood in #ubuntu
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<jrib> Seveas: you're fast
<Seveas> they're now in -unregged
<Myrtti> wha
<jrib> they don't seem to be registered, -i maybe?
<jenda> omg
<nalioth> omg what?
* NoelCower looks around
<NoelCower> Something happen to #ubuntuforums? O_o
<Gary> NoelCower, it's still there, whats up?
<NoelCower> Tis forwarding to here.
<nalioth> NoelCower: are you sure it's not forwarding _you_ here?
<NoelCower> If it is, then I would have to ask why?
<nalioth> most likely, NoelCower 
<Pici> I think you need to talk to jenda about that, if you havent already
* NoelCower pokes jenda
<NoelCower> I haven't been told anything, so I'm afraid I'm completely in the dark on this.
* NoelCower pokes jenda again
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* Seveas pokes jenda too
<Seveas> just because it's fun :)
* mc44 pokes jenda with Seveas 
* nalioth pokes mc44 with a fire-proof file cabinet, smashing him against the wall.    Oops.
<mc44> Bad hulk. No biscuit
<Pici> No buscuits? But that might make him angry...
<ubotu> In ubotu, mannytu said: * mannytu is sleeping
<pleia2> FYI - aoirthoir39 evaded my ban in #ubuntu-pennsylvania
<Myrtti> aoirthoir again?!
<nalioth> pleia2: so institute a sneakier ban  :)
<jenda> nalioth: I banforwarded you here, because of an unacceptable part message
<pleia2> nalioth: already done :)
<jenda> erm
<jenda> NoelCower ^
<nalioth> jenda: you did?
<jenda> nalioth: not you, silly ;)
* nalioth looks at his part messages 
<mc44> Has nalioth ever parted? :)
<pleia2> Myrtti: yeah, I think he delights in tormenting me
<pleia2> now come the PMs, telling me I'm not being very humane
<pleia2> gosh I hate this guy o_o
<ubotu> In ubotu, mannytu said: !foo is foo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> tokj called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Ginseu called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<NoelCower> <jenda> nalioth: I banforwarded you here, because of an unacceptable part message  <- Ah
<NoelCower> Do I get to be un-banforwarded?
<ompaul> NoelCower, (A) commit to changing your quit message, and (B) making sure you don't come to ops attention again now that you have been "red flagged"
<NoelCower> Cool, I get a flag
<NoelCower> As for the message, already changed.
<ompaul> NoelCower, but you need to take it up with the op who banned you
<ompaul> guess you got to wait for that
<NoelCower> No rush.
<PriceChild> Hmm #ubuntuforums?
<NoelCower> Indeed.
<jenda> here
<jenda> NoelCower: hmm
<jenda> changed, you say.. ;)
<jenda> I'm on it.
<jenda> Please don't do it again :)
<NoelCower> Yeah, one of those things I tend to set and forget
<NoelCower> Tis now simply "Bleep"
<NoelCower> Thanks
<atoponce> nalioth: Seveas: Seveaz: ping
<atoponce> alindeman: or rob: would work too, i guess
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-21
<ubotu> In ubotu, PriceChild said: no games is <reply> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games , http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<PriceChild> bah
<jrib> s/found on/found at  maybe
<PriceChild> I'll fix that too :)
<Pici> and maybe make ubuntugames.org clickable in g-t
<PriceChild> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games , http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://ubuntugames.org
<Pici> hmm
<Pici> Perhaps we should link to http://www.ubuntugames.org/en/UbuntuGames
<Pici> or not, not alot of content there
<PriceChild> hmm hardly any of it is english...
<PriceChild> I'll remove that link I think
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Toma- said: ubotu, troll is Dont feed the TROLL! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1032102
<nalioth> atoponce: pong
<docta_v> hey guys, I'd like to get my siteban removed if possible
<docta_v> for #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Hey docta_v 
<docta_v> has been in place for several weeks. i don't know why it was initially set but i'm coming from a university domain with many users
<docta_v> hey PriceChild, how goes it?
<PriceChild> Give me a minute to check things please
<docta_v> ty
<PriceChild> Any other operators around?
<nalioth> PriceChild: sometimes
<PriceChild> nalioth, I see 4 instances from ocf.... in the bantracker... latest 2 months ago so would you agree its ok to remove?
<nalioth> +1
<mneptok> OCF is a big banmask. if we're getting a lot of abuse from Berkeley i can track down a sysadmin friend to hunt perps. :)
<Kousotu> [19:08:04]  flyback- : where else can I get virtual linux appliances besides the fucking idiot bagwhatever's link that always comes up and is worthless
<Kousotu> [19:08:15]  flyback- : on the vmware appliance page
<Kousotu> [19:10:38]  flyback- : GET *CANUCKED* Kousotu
<Kousotu> can something be done about this? #vmware
<nalioth> Kousotu: i think you turned left at the statue in the hall
<Kousotu> ?
<PriceChild> docta_v, ban is lifted
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Kousotu: this isn't #ubuntu 
<Kousotu> you guys don't run freenode?
<PriceChild> hehe nope
<Kousotu> oh.
<PriceChild> Sorry.
<Kousotu> well who's in charge of #vmware?
<PriceChild> Kousotu, "/msg chanserv access #vmware list"
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> [19:14:46]   [ChanServ]  1 30 nmatrix9 3w 2d 22h 23m 9s
<Kousotu> [19:14:46]   [ChanServ]  2 10 *!*@c-67-165-30-18.client.comcast.net 3y 1w 2d 20h 19m 17s
<Kousotu> [19:14:46]   [ChanServ]  3 28 Digital_pimp 3y 1w 2d 20h 19m 17s
<Kousotu> that don't help much lol
<Kousotu> ok, my appologies guys
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> nalioth: we don't run freenode? I'm shocked!
<PriceChild> Maybe we should run freenode...
* nalioth has a paynode and can provide fiduciary transaction information  <EG>
<PriceChild> :)
<mneptok> do oyu see the IRC users?
<mneptok> do you see haw they laugh?
<mneptok> do you see how they enjoy their time here?
<mneptok> they are all my slaves.
<Kousotu> shut up mneptok lol
<jrib> oops that comment was supposed to go in here
<Jordan_U> Never, mneptok you will never silen
<PriceChild> lol jrib 
<Kousotu> yea, that was funnty jrib
<Kousotu> -t
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<atoponce> nalioth: we need #ubuntu-louisiana dropped
<atoponce> someone is willing to start the team and get it up and running
<nalioth> atoponce: we do?
<atoponce> i do, as does axxium. :)
<atoponce> it was setup by speeddemon8803, and he added himself to the access list with level -1
<atoponce> 38 weeks ago
<atoponce> if we need to talk to Seveas , that's cool
<atoponce> whatever works. :)
<nalioth> atoponce: i can't [action]  myself.  need seveas or the other proposed irc council members involved
<atoponce> ok. sounds good
<effie_jayx> hey
<effie_jayx> when did this happen? 
<effie_jayx> http://photos.jonathancarter.co.za/uds-gutsy/PICT0089
<effie_jayx> I must have been asleep
* effie_jayx asks dumb question... obviously during USD :S
<effie_jayx> s/USD/UDS
<elkbuntu> yeah, some people tend to go a little hyperactive at UDS
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<mneptok> aoirthoir in -offtopic. is he evading?
* mneptok goes to check the bantracker
<nalioth> IndyGunFreak: can we help you?
<IndyGunFreak> no, i don't even know why i came here to be truthful.
<IndyGunFreak> i this is th eleast active ubuntu channel i think
<nalioth> IndyGunFreak: you missed the matinee
<IndyGunFreak> well sorry i missed that, i imagine it was quite a spectacle.lol
<IndyGunFreak> can we get a bot command !paxil
<nalioth> IndyGunFreak: fire it up
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> IndyGunFreak: no, !paxil is blah blah blah
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i'm not sure i could say what i want to see and meet the channel's TOS.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> it would b emy subtle way of telling people to relax.
<Pelo> yes ?
<nalioth> Pelo: what is up with superkirbyartist?
<Pelo> the yelling , the talking trash about the helpers 
<Pelo> general abusive behavior
<nalioth> it's not a good idea to block PMs, Pelo 
<nalioth> there are some things better not taken up in channels
<Pelo> nalioth, noobs tend to pm me quite a bit 
<Pelo>  /notice does the same but stays in the active wndow it is less disruptive 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Pelo: most staff members have a server/status window that moves faster than #ubuntu.  /notices tend to get lost in the river of data
<Pelo> nalioth,  the pm blocker stays turned on  
<Pelo> is there anyting else ?
<nalioth> Pelo: nope, just wondering
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pelo> I'll take the server window  info under advisement , thank you for mentionning it 
<IndyGunFreak> ow do i clear my notify list?
<nalioth> IndyGunFreak: /unnotify %nick/%mask
<mneptok> IndyGunFreak: /join #help
<mneptok> :P
<IndyGunFreak> nalioth: is there a command to just clear it of everyone?
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: lol
<nalioth> IndyGunFreak: not sure
<IndyGunFreak> how do i see who all is on my notify list?
<elkbuntu> IndyGunFreak, * is a generally accepted wildcard, try experimenting
<IndyGunFreak> elkbuntu: lat time i experimented with / commands, i spammed the channel and was banned for 3 days till i begged seveas for forgiveness
<elkbuntu> IndyGunFreak, it's under 'window' if you use xchat
<elkbuntu> IndyGunFreak, that's why you go into a private channel to do it
<IndyGunFreak> elkbuntu: hmm, ok.
<elkbuntu> so /join ##indygunfreak or something
<IndyGunFreak> lol, 
<IndyGunFreak> you'd have to be the ultimate narcissist to join your own channel..lol
<mneptok> s/narcissist/onanist/
<elkbuntu> hardly
<IndyGunFreak> lol :).. just teasin
<elkbuntu> IndyGunFreak, if yo feel that way, ##testingcommands-accidentsmayhappen
<IndyGunFreak> elkbuntu: lol.. i think you're takin me to serious.
<elkbuntu> and i think you're trying to be annoying, so meh ;)
<IndyGunFreak> no.. not at all.
<ubotu> superkirbyartist called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> Amaranth: at least tell him to come here before you kickban
<Myrtti> now...
<Amaranth> i don't think he was looking for that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> who do I see at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> Good morning
<mneptok> Myrtti: tervetuola
<mneptok> Myrtti: hold me. i'm becoming increasingly incensed.
<IndyGunFreak> Amaranth: he's kinda dense, he probably was gonna ask an op why he was banned.. but thats just a guess..
* Myrtti holds mneptok tight
<Myrtti> nowadays I can distribute hugs more freely
<mneptok> ooo! you finally took the antibiotics?!
<Myrtti> I think I might have found a flat for myself
<Myrtti> expensive, but the rent should be negotiable
<Myrtti> plumbing renovation coming next year
<Myrtti> riiiight next to the main library
<IndyGunFreak> sweet, you can steal wireless..lol
<Myrtti> or ask my boss if company could sponsor it for me
<IndyGunFreak> ah, thats certainly the more honest way.. :)
<Myrtti> since I'd have to pay 200e for the phone company as an insurance
<Myrtti> and I don't have that kind of money
<IndyGunFreak> 200e?  how many USD is that?
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: i tried to pm you to tell you to come here
<superkirbyartist> The Login-manager doesn't start!
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: lol, this isn't or support.
<superkirbyartist> This is what I did.
<superkirbyartist> It's not a lol.  !ops | IndyGunFreak
<superkirbyartist> !ops | IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> superkirbyartist called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<nalioth> superkirbyartist: what are you doing?
<IndyGunFreak> what are you talking about?
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: http://www.google.com/search?q=200+euros+to+us+dollars
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: i was trying to tell you w as gonna PM you so you could come here and discuss why you got kicked.
<Myrtti> What The Heck
<IndyGunFreak> Myrtti: pricey
<elkbuntu> !guidelines | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nalioth> superkirbyartist: why the !ops trigger in here?
<Myrtti> yeah. Suck to have bad record
<IndyGunFreak> indeed it does.
<superkirbyartist> He thinks that the computer acting abnormally is funny...
<Myrtti> makes finding rental apartments difficult
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: ? no i dont... i was just telling you this was a channel to discuss why you got banned, not for support.
<superkirbyartist> Because they can't help me?
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: to be truthful, i don't care about your computer prob.
<IndyGunFreak> Myrtti: are they charging you that much because of a credit issue?
<Myrtti> IndyGunFreak: yeah
<IndyGunFreak> i see.. kinda sucks.
<Myrtti> same with cell phones
<superkirbyartist> !ops | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> superkirbyartist called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: what is your problem?
<tonyyarusso> superkirbyartist: what do you need?
<Myrtti> GAIADAMMMIT
<Myrtti> stop it
<superkirbyartist> I NEED THE LOGIN SCREEN TO WORK AND INDYFACE TO LEAVE!
<IndyGunFreak> he's gonna actually get kicked form #ops....lol.
<tonyyarusso> superkirbyartist: This is *NOT* a support channel!
<IndyGunFreak> i guess he thinks i was lying to him.
<superkirbyartist> WHY IS THIS SO HARD TO ANSWER?
<tonyyarusso> Because you're ordering a taco in a bookstore.
<IndyGunFreak> lmao
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: you have just lost the privilege of using !ops and typing in all caps. stop now, lest you wake my ocean of wrath.
<mneptok> now, could someone stop my eyes from bleeding?
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: do you really possess those powers?
<Myrtti> I hate when I see a hilight of !ops right after waking up
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> IndyGunFreak: you bet.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.. didn't know that.
<superkirbyartist> Why can't anyone answer?
<Myrtti> guys, I haven't taken my "oh this is so ugly I could sell the person wearing it to white slave traders" Finnish Linux User Group t-shirt off yet
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: maybe if nobody can figure it out, you might just be better off reinstalling, i don't know.
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: this is not a help channel.
<Myrtti> you've got to be joking, right?
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: you will not get help here.
<Myrtti> more coffee
<IndyGunFreak> lol, i tried to tell him that 3x.
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: pic of how ugly it is?  (And, um, how long have you been wearing it now?)
<mneptok> superkirbyartist: this is where you say "cool, thanks mnep" and then type /part #ubuntu-ops
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: whats that command do?.. /part
<IndyGunFreak> oh wait, i see.
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: http://www.flug.fi/images/flug_logo_small.png this is the logo
<IndyGunFreak> my experimental channel allowed me to see...lol
<Myrtti> it's about the size of four palms
<superkirbyartist> WHERE?
<superkirbyartist> Where can I get help?
<superkirbyartist> Can you find me a channel where I can get help?
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> the shirt is white, and I've been wearing it as a night gown
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: well, could be a) smaller, or b) worse.
<tonyyarusso> :P
<nalioth> IndyGunFreak: i believe he's been muted in #ubuntu 
<Myrtti> and it stinks
<IndyGunFreak> nalioth: probabl rightfully so.
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: try #debian, they lvoe ubuntu users there
<Myrtti> LOL
<nalioth> IndyGunFreak: please be helpful
<tonyyarusso> IndyGunFreak: now that's just mean (mostly to the #debian ops)
<IndyGunFreak> sorry...
<nalioth> superkirbyartist: try ##linux 
<IndyGunFreak> i've never really understood #debian's hatred of Ubuntu..
<superkirbyartist> :'(
<Pumpernickel> Would you want to support a Mepis user in #ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> IndyGunFreak, resentment is a big factor
<tonyyarusso> IndyGunFreak: Too many new users flooding it by mistake before reading basic irc guidelines and etiquette.  ie, they got ones who hadn't learned from our corrections yet, so having to do our work for us.
<superkirbyartist> 1. They speak Spanish
<IndyGunFreak> elkbuntu: that might be..
<superkirbyartist> 2. "THIS IS NOT #ubuntu"
<superkirbyartist> !ops IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> lol.
<superkirbyartist> !ban IndyGunFreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@74.12.180.250]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<IndyGunFreak> lol..
<IndyGunFreak> what a moron.
<elkbuntu> IndyGunFreak, stop winding him up
<IndyGunFreak> elkbuntu: id din't.
<IndyGunFreak> didn't
<IndyGunFreak> he started on me, then i just asked why debian hated ubuntu so much
<elkbuntu> telling him to go to #debian is pretty reckless
<IndyGunFreak> elkbuntu: well, yeah, maybe... but they might have been able to help
<elkbuntu> not if he was goign to carry on like that, and you fully know that
<nalioth> i think SKA missed the point of us getting him here
<IndyGunFreak> well, actually i don't go there that much... i've only heard they dislike ubuntu users..
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<IndyGunFreak> some colorful language in ##linux
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: 06:37 [freenode]  @,- #ubuntu-offtopic Cannot send to channel
<Pumpernickel> ^^
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: what does that really mean, not technically but... 
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: Means that a ban while you're still in the channel acts as a mute until you leave.
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> that's what it should do
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: so how long have you been irc'ing ;-)
<Myrtti> and btw, who's pmagill in last.fm?
<Myrtti> I got a friends request from him and he's apparently ubuntu-ie
<Myrtti> and -offtopic
<Myrtti> but I can't put my finger on a nick
<Amaranth> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Amaranth> wtf
<Amaranth> !-checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall has no aliases - added by ompaul on 2006-07-16 19:52:09
<Amaranth> checkinstall is horrid
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: Paddy_EIRE
<Myrtti> thanks
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: Two years...
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: that explains ;-)
<Myrtti> 13 years :-D
<tonyyarusso> eep
* tonyyarusso has only barely been on computers that long, so, erm, yeah
<tonyyarusso> I got my first e-mail address almost eight years ago.
* nalioth first got on the internet in 1993 (or what they called the internet then)
* Pumpernickel remembers walking to the library to use pine or somesuch on a green & black terminal
<tonyyarusso> Although, even given my relative youth, I didn't have a GUI until my fourth computer :P
<nalioth> guis are for losers
<Pumpernickel> The text scrolled... not because it was a fancy effect, but because the terminal rendered text that slowly.
<Myrtti> I used hotmail and pre-msn before microsoft bought them
<Myrtti> I remember how neat Netscape 1.0.0.2 was
<Myrtti> mIRC was hotttt stuff back in 1994
* tonyyarusso 's dad is selling a Commodore SX-64 with peripherals, btw if anyone is interested
<Pumpernickel> I remember hoping no one noticed the ascii picture someone embedded in a usenet post as it scrolled by one line at a time on the terminal. o_o
* mneptok remembers taking 1 class per semester at a state Uni just for BITnet access
<mneptok> ~$600/year is not bad in 1990 for all-you-can-eat BITnet Unix and VMS hosts
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> wolferine called the ops in #ubuntu
<wolferine> thanks :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: no wlan is <alias> wifi
<jrib> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> ubotu: wlan is <alias> wifi
<jrib> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> haha
<underdog5004> !investigate > jrib 
<jrib> heh
<jrib> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<underdog5004> can an op please tell me how long I'm to be banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<jrib> underdog5004: I do it here, so others don't duplicate the work :)
<underdog5004> jrib, gotcha
<jrib> thanks Pici 
<jrib> underdog5004: you have to ask the op that banned you when he is around
<underdog5004> oh...ok
<underdog5004> thanks
<Pici> underdog5004: it was Seveas just in case you dont know.  And only his doppleganger seems to be around right now.
<underdog5004> yeah, I know...the z means he's not around
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> not a biggie, I'll just wait around...
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> if linuxnewbie_ pastes again, stick a +q on him/her please
<Xica> hello
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<underdog5004> Seveas, how long is my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic going to last?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> until someone unbans you :)
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> would you be my special someone?
<Seveas> neh
<underdog5004> ok, I'll try again later
<underdog5004> thanks for your time
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pici> PriceChild: He might be looking for -women, but I'm probably being too optimistic 
<PriceChild> I think so :)
<PriceChild> He just did the same in #gentoo
<Gary> maybe I should ask "any hot guys here"
* PriceChild thwacks Gary 
<PriceChild> and not in a good way
<Gary> awww
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Gary, you were looking for me?
<Pici> hah
<Gary> was I?
<Seveas> <Gary> maybe I should ask "any hot guys here"
<Gary> in my dreams
<Tm_T> haha
<Gary> sooo... Mr Seveas are you hot :p
* Gary makes -ops go way offtopic
<Seveas> Gary, of course I am
<Gary> webcam?
* Gary hides
<Seveas> don't have one
<Gary> awww
<Gary> thats a shame
<Gary> hey, the bar at the hotel, is not a good place to spend a few hours, I feel velly velly dwunk
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !opabuse
<ubotu> leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<Seveas> ompaul, what about !no opabuse is <reply> Please leave the ops alone, they have enough work hunting down trolls and eating them
<ompaul> leave out the eating part
<ompaul> maybe the enough work 
<ompaul> we don't want to raise the bar for trolls
<ompaul> and then it could say
<ompaul> something like  !no opabuse is <reply> Please leave the ops alone, they have enough work, honestly, yes they do, I have to run, ktnxbye ;-)
<ompaul> so we get to use the cruel but in a fun way
<Gary> :p
<Gary> like it
<stdin> or " Please leave the ops alone, or else..." 
<Gary> or "leave the ops alone, or we'll send Gary after ya, kthxbye"
<stdin> that woks too :p
<mc44> or "Sure the ops are capricious and vindictive, but they're cuddly-wuddly too"
<PriceChild> I think I need to look up both of those words...
<Gary> lol
<PriceChild> (cuddly and wuddly)
<mc44> :)
<PriceChild> oh and the other two now that I think about it.
<stdin> capricious: determined by chance or impulse or whim rather than by necessity or reason; "a capricious refusal"; "authoritarian rulers are frequently capricious"; "the victim of whimsical persecutions" 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Gary> haha
* ompaul rofl
* mc44 giggles
* Gary feeds a dictionary to mc44 as he obviously likes them
<ompaul> stdin, ohh that was so well timed 
<stdin> Seveas: to answer that, it was the meaning of the word
<ompaul> stdin, I get sore laughing sometimes but it is worth it :)
<stdin> why did i addess that to seveas?
<ompaul> Gary, mc44 is it a time zone joke - only us seemed to laugh
<stdin> :p
<PriceChild> habbit?
<Seveas> stdin, no idea
<Seveas> stdin, you think I'm capricious?
<PriceChild> that's only got one b.... or does it... pfft english... i give up
<stdin> I just pressed tab and it put that there
<mc44> PriceChild: hobbit
<stdin> Seveas: you? never :)
<PriceChild> hobbiting
<ompaul> PriceChild, hobbits have habits 
<Seveas> stdin, :)
<PriceChild> habiting hobbits
<ompaul> inhabiting hobbits live lively lives
<ompaul> yes precious
<Gary> a hobbit wearing a habbit
<ompaul> Gary, we'll have nun of that
<Gary> lol
<Seveas> And a Gary wearing a bobbit
* Gary dies
* Seveas kills ompaul 
* ompaul survives 
<ompaul> Seveas, you can't kill the undead
* Gary thinks you is all mad
* mc44 drops a piano on ompaul 
* Seveas destroys ompaul
* ompaul notes mc44's actions
* Gary kisses ompaul 
* ompaul phaints
<Gary> result
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> or was that paints
<ompaul> who knows
<ompaul> who cares 
<ompaul> who wants to care
<Gary> anyways, bedtime
<Gary> xxx
<ompaul> nn Gary 
<ompaul> stdin, you got to admit that was just perfect timing 
<ompaul> for values of perfect
* stdin does /unignore ompaul 
<stdin> :)
<stdin> man I have too many email, i missed half of that ^
<stdin> and emails weren't  worth it
<ompaul> stdin, hehe
<ompaul> okay folks I am going away 
<ompaul> later
<PriceChild> That lapdog is exceedingly lazy... worse than me almost
<mneptok> http://www.autoblog.com/2007/08/21/magic-bus-project-vw-reveals-hidden-surprise/
<nalioth> it opens up to reveal . . . . <spoiler> MNEPTOK!!!! </spoiler>
<mneptok> *BOING*
<mneptok> SURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRPRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISE!
<Tm_T> interesting
<jussi01> lol
<Tm_T> what is? the fact that how much that blog was not interesting
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-22
<Amaranth> ubotu went down
* Amaranth hides
<Tm_T> !ping
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> !botsnack
<stefg> someone poke ubotu to get back to work
<Tm_T> stefg: why?
<stefg> ubotu is offline/sleeping/dead/rashed
<stefg> *crashed
<Amaranth> we overdid it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> those silly nonsense stuff should be in some other bot, or better, not at all
<Amaranth> <aubade> @rainbow [ morse [ binary [ flip [ pony mc44 ]  ]  ]  ] 
<mc44> oh, blame someone else Amaranth :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Amaranth> hey it wasn't broken when i was doing it
<mneptok> you were doing a bot?
<mneptok> didn't your parents teach you not to put your 1 in strange 0s?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jrib> !test
<jrib> PriceChild: is ubotwo up for taking over #ubuntu for a bit?
<jrib> ubotu has been gone for about an hour it seems
<PriceChild> what happenned to ubotu/
<jrib> 19:11 -!- ubotu [n=ubotu@ubuntu/bot/ubotu]  has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)] 
<PriceChild> he's in
<jrib> PriceChild: is ubotu the same code as ubotu?
<nalioth> i'll get ubot3 up
<jrib> erm, ubotwo*
<PriceChild> nalioth, hehe now you're here :P
<nalioth> but only #ubuntu 
<PriceChild> ubotwo's broken anyway it seems
<nalioth> now you guys listen up
<nalioth> if ubotu returns and i'm not around, don't throw a fit, just +q ubot3 in #ubuntu 
<PriceChild> hehe
<jrib> we should file a bug for some kind of clone detection
<mneptok> OMFG THERE ARE 2 BOTS! 2 BOTS!!!!!!!!!1111!!! FOR THE LOVE OF THE SWEET BABY JEBUS WON'T SOMEONE *DO* SOMETHING?!??!??!?!
<mneptok> could someone DCC my Ritalin?
* nalioth squeezes some frogs to get pills for mneptok 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> that one's registered...
<jrib> have to go, night.  gl PriceChild 
<underdog5004> Seveas, thank you for unbanning me. I really appreciate it.
<PriceChild> jrib, eek i need to go soon too! :)
<PriceChild> Any other ops around?
<jrib> mneptok was?
<PriceChild> ah gd gd
<mneptok> here here
<jrib> great, just -r in a bit and hope they don't come back then
<nalioth> most if not all have been klined
* mneptok waits 3 minutes
<PriceChild> ty nalioth 
<PriceChild> mneptok, why +R?
<nalioth> PriceChild: so any idjits in the channel won't spout off
<PriceChild> but we're +z so they don't realise others can't see?
<nalioth> do as you see fit, PriceChild 
<PriceChild> :S
<PriceChild> I would like to -R..
<mneptok> PriceChild: HOW DARE YOU QUESTION MY MODELINES!
* mneptok writes a 103-page rant to a mailing list to discuss another communications medium.
<PriceChild> please don't hurt me
<mneptok> oh, the reason for my +R is "habit"
<PriceChild> hehe
<mneptok> it was *that* well thought out.
<PriceChild> i'm off in a min so you can play with R all you like and you won't hear anything frm me :)
<mneptok> quick, ban him before he changes my habits!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> nalioth: ping
<Tm_T> nalioth: oh, bah, unping, sleep well etc
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hrrr, I'm so gentle today :(
<Hobbsee> heh
* Tm_T has one of this kind in tight hug http://www.murmeli.fi/verkkokauppa/images/Pehmot/68166.jpg
<tonyyarusso> awwww
<Myrtti> mmmmeeeeeeeeeeep.
<Hobbsee> hiya Myrtti 
<Tm_T> Myrtti: isn't he cute
<Tm_T> and he's all mine! *cuddles*
<Myrtti> grrraaa.
<tonyyarusso> Wow... So I just got yelled at for waiting 15 minutes before calling my sister to tell her what I want for my birthday...
<Myrtti> /me  is really tired
<Tm_T> Myrtti: should I cuddlewuddle you too?
<Myrtti> i think at the moment you'd break me :-C
<Tm_T> prolly no
<Tm_T> would break myself first =)
<Myrtti> or i'd get muscle spasm somewheree
<Tm_T> glad I don't have muscles
<Myrtti> can't see what i'm typing with this 7706
<Tm_T> -6
<Myrtti> dozes off
<Tm_T> wha?!
<Tm_T> glad noone knows my birthday
<Myrtti> mmmmm
<Tm_T> Myrtti: what youre hhumming
<Myrtti> ntn
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> i lost my tail. nobody cares.
<wolferine> i would be more concerned as to why you do have a tail
<Gary> 'cos he is such a dawg
* mneptok craps on the carpet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* elkbuntu rubs mneptok's nose in his mess
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mneptok>  /m elkbuntu we can play "bad puppy" at UDS
<mneptok> uh.
<mneptok> O:)
<Gary> lol
<Gary> @flip mneptok you is rude
<Myrtti> rb
<Seveas> ERROR 2007-08-22T01:06:06 Uncaught exception in ['binary'] .
<Seveas> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Seveas>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/supybot/callbacks.py", line 1171, in _callCommand
<Seveas>     self.callCommand(command, irc, msg, *args, **kwargs)
<Seveas>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/supybot/utils/python.py", line 62, in g
<Seveas>     f(self, *args, **kwargs)
<Seveas>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/supybot/callbacks.py", line 1157, in callCommand
<Seveas>     method(irc, msg, *args, **kwargs)
<Seveas>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/supybot/commands.py", line 906, in newf
<Seveas>     f(self, irc, msg, args, *state.args, **state.kwargs)
<Seveas>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/supybot/plugins/Filter/plugin.py", line 151, in binary
<Seveas>     LL.append('0')
<Seveas> MemoryError
<Myrtti> wtf
<Seveas> yeah...
<Seveas> oom_killer
<elkbuntu> mneptok, depends if i get invited/sponsored :
* mneptok hears "incentive"
<Hobbsee> this is the part where you're supposed to pull strings, mneptok 
<mneptok> yank my leash and i'll pull your string, baby,
<elkbuntu> somehow i think they'd get worried for me if mneptok starts insisting i go
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yes
<mneptok> "We'd like to sponsor a move. And perhaps a legal name change."
<elkbuntu> "We were going to invite you, but then Kurt started getting excited, so for your sanity and safety, we're deciding against doing so"
<mneptok> i'm nothing a carry permit and restraining order can't solve.
<mneptok> ask woowoo.
<elkbuntu> i dont think i've ever even seen woowoo talk in any of the common channels we're in. she's really just a figment of your imagination, isnt she
<mneptok> some of the voices are louder, and she isn't like them.
<mneptok> and just because other people can't see her doesn't mean oul love isn't real.
<elkbuntu> heh
<mneptok> *our
<Hobbsee> yes, but does she exist?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: that gets into philosophical arguments i'm too tired to have.
<elkbuntu> outside your brain
<mneptok> http://gallery.mneptok.com/IRC/irc_002
<mneptok> there ya go
<elkbuntu> hehe, and she sits as far from you as possible. how loving
<mneptok> Moonstruck Chocolates   Beaverton, OR
<mneptok> i stay out of the way.
<mneptok> ;)
<elkbuntu> you sure it's not because you were sitting on another man's lap?
<mneptok> that probably makes her happy, in the "better him than me" way.
<elkbuntu> lol
<mneptok> if you stand between woo and chocolate at inopportune times, she'll do an "Alien" style chest-punch through you to get it.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<mneptok> i'm thinking about a tattoo on my tummy that says "Totally Photoshopped!" with an arrow toward my groin.
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> why not 'gimped'
<elkbuntu> then there's multiple connotations
<mneptok> "gimped" will attract BSDM types.
<mneptok> CBT DO NOT WANT
<Hobbsee> mneptok: and you have objections to that?
<elkbuntu> lol
<mneptok> speaking of BSDM ...
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  why did i just think of quinn?
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Hobbsee> "big and curvy"
<mneptok> Larry Wachowski, of The Matrix Wachowski brothers, dumped his wife for his dominatrix.
* Hobbsee ducks
* elkbuntu bitchslaps Hobbsee
<Myrtti> naughty
* Hobbsee is bitchslapped
<mneptok> showed up at Cannes a few years back in drop earrings.
* Hobbsee locks elkbuntu in a room with quinn.
* elkbuntu cries in a corner
<elkbuntu> you'll be paying for the psychologist
<Hobbsee> it's coming for you....
<Hobbsee> binary compatibility, anyone?
<mneptok> the domanitrix's ex-husband was a transgender female. her provious relationship was lesbian. what will Larry do?
<Myrtti> what would Linus do?
<Myrtti> :-D
<mneptok> oh, and one of the domanitrix's previous relationships was ... uhh ... me.
<mneptok> that's as close to the BSDM scene as i neeh to get.
<mneptok> *need
<Hobbsee> mneptok: as long as you dont make lots of noise.  elkbuntu will tell you about the noises behind the wall
* elkbuntu whimpers and assumes the foetal position
<mneptok> elkbuntu: good call. that way tho couch will totally hide you.
<mneptok> *the
* mneptok has a mental map of Google based on "furniture that can conceal elkbuntu"
<elkbuntu> lol
* mneptok checked his luggage twice at SFO
<mneptok> OH HAI! I FIXDED UR PANTS!
<elkbuntu> lol
<variant> hello
<variant> is it just me or is #ubuntu currently filled with random garbage questions. can this be bots?
<variant> see blazemonger for example
<stdin> any chance of getting a bot in #kubuntu ?
<stdin> nalioth or Seveas: any bot available for #kubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Gary> <JakeConnor_> helllllooooo cocky ubuntu users! - in #ubuntu 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Pici> nalioth: fyi, the default !info <package> for ubot3 is searching edgy, not feisty.
<Pici> ops!
<Pici> #ubuntu NOW
<stdin> #ubuntu is going MAD
<Pici> ty
<nixternal> wow
<nixternal> thanks Pici 
<nixternal> safe to -rR now?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v RichiH]  by ChanServ
<RichiH> 14:38:47 -!- DaMi3n [n=haru@203.196.190.162]  has joined #ubuntu
<RichiH> 14:38:53 < DaMi3n> what was that spam?
<RichiH> nothing in lastlog about him
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Seveas: what's the status on UncleSam's cloak?
<jrib> nixternal: think enough time has passed to -r?
<nixternal> ya
<jrib> !cn > jyf1987
<Stormx2> <maxiounet> join #4,0 now for help on linux <---- I tried this, and got disconnected. Can warn him, or something? 
<Stormx2> #ubuntu btw.
<jrib> Stormx2: thanks
<jrib> I warned him, if he does it again, feel free to ban...
<neverblue> disconnected?
<jrib> from the server I guess
<neverblue> yeah, so it sends a kill command?
<jrib> some clients are just dumb
<neverblue> true
<neverblue> and some ppl know too much :)
<jrib> your client will probably disconnect you
<neverblue> 'your client' eh?
<neverblue> :)
<stdin> is there any chance of a bot in #kubuntu ?
<elkbuntu> stdin, you'll have to wait for seveas or nalioth to wake up
<elkbuntu> ubotu isnt even online because he had a serious resource issue
<stdin> I thought I'd ask every 8 hours :p
<pleia2> poor ubotu
<elkbuntu> no, greedy ubotu
<neverblue> RIP :(
<elkbuntu> 99% cpu and 60% memory or something is pretty darn greedy
<Hobbsee> that's impressively bad...
<pleia2> just likes to make himself at home :)
<pleia2> or maybe too many botsnacks
<OgMaciel> hey seveas, you around?
<OgMaciel> since nalioth is away, is there another freenode staff around?
<elkbuntu> OgMaciel, is it an emergency?
<OgMaciel> hey elkbuntu... not an emergency... I've been given the control over the XFCE Brazilian team and would like to register #xfce-br...
<OgMaciel> elkbuntu: the person who did it hasn't been seen in the last 2 years
<OgMaciel> :)
<elkbuntu> ah, just keep an eye on /stats p for a victim to show up
<OgMaciel> hehehe
<OgMaciel> thanks elkbuntu... and congrats on your paper being approved
<elkbuntu> :)
<OgMaciel> hey nalioth... u around?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<neverblue> GoFcukYourself <-- couldnt you get a better nick than that?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> OgMaciel: hi
<OgMaciel> nalioth: hey... I need help re-registering #xfce-br
<Stormx2> kidbuntu is back with a vengence.
<Mez> :P
<Pici> ty Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> stay +o, to see what he's saying
<nalioth> OgMaciel: are you an xfce developer?
<OgMaciel> nalioth: I have just been given the leadership for the Brazilian team
<OgMaciel> nalioth: http://i18n.xfce.org/wiki/language_maintainers
<nalioth> OgMaciel: do you hang out in #xfce ?
<OgMaciel> nalioth: yes
<OgMaciel> nalioth: you can confirm this with sofar
<nalioth> OgMaciel: i will work on it
<OgMaciel> nalioth: appreciated
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* jrib foresees the return of ubotu
<PriceChild> wow he's still gone?
<jrib> he's popping up in channels now
<PriceChild> he is indeedy
<elkbuntu> he has about a million to sync to
* elkbuntu hugs ubotu
<elkbuntu> !test
<ubotu> failed
<ubotu> In ubotu, praet said: ubotu is a sexybot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> I normally would do that just for pasting a website, but hes done that two times already, warned both times about it.
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: I wonder if it would be sensible for ubotu to report "action taken by $opname" after that sort of announcement.
<Pici> I'm not sure how you would know that action had been taken though.
<tonyyarusso> Parsing magic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<atomicpotato> gnomefreak, it's been a few months since you banned me from #kubuntu, could you let me back in now?
<gnomefreak> atomicpotato: that depends on you. you have been a repeat troll for over a year now in most of the channels
<gnomefreak> if you think you can behave and you wont be a problem sure i will be glad to
<atomicpotato> I've learned to argue reasonably over the past few months and I suppose in channels as large as these, it's important to follow the rules even if you don't agree with them
<ompaul> atomicpotato,  did you know there is a list of never deleted - is that fair?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, that looks like an understanding 
<gnomefreak> i am 
<gnomefreak> should be fine atomicpotato 
<atomicpotato> a list of never deleted?
<ompaul> people who will never get back into channels
<atomicpotato> I do know that I'm permanently banned if that's what you mean.
<ompaul> that kind of covers it but it is not visible on the ban list
<atomicpotato> so you're saying that regardless, I'm staying on akick? and that I'm wasting my time here?
<nalioth> atomicpotato: you're missing the point entirely.  your ban has been removed and you can join #kubuntu 
<atomicpotato> alright, just checking
<nalioth> <sigh>
<Pici> to be fair, ompaul , it did sound like you were suggesting he was on that list.
<ompaul> Pici, perhaps, the point was lost as na^lioth said
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<cec> Can't join #ubuntu eventhough I upgraded my firmware on my lynksys router
<nalioth> cec: hold a minute for testing
<cec> k
<nalioth> cec: please adjust your irc client to connect to port 8001 and then come back here  :)
<cec> How do I do that --using xchat
<nalioth> look in your server prefs for 'freenode' and / or 'ubuntu servers'
<neverblue> ugh
<nalioth> neverblue: we've all had our baths today
<neverblue> i went to post how to connect via port 8001, forgot to concat that space at the beginning :/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<cec> where the heck is Server list in xchat?
<mc44> Xchat->Network List
<cec> ok so where do I go to change the port?
<neverblue> edit the server :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<cec> did this work
<cec> ?
<neverblue> can you join #ubuntu :)
<cec> no
<cec> hummm
<Pricey> cec, you need to disconnect and reconnect then come here and ask for a test
<neverblue> :)
<cec> k k
<Pricey> Hello there neverblue, can I help?
<neverblue> nope, didnt ask a question :)
* Pricey wonders why my "PriceChild" login disconnected with a nice clean quit message when I timed out....
<Pricey> Ok, was just wondering why you were in this channel then?
<cec_> Thanks I'm in the channel
<Pricey> grrrr
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-23
<cec> well I was on now I can't get back to #ubutnu
<nalioth> cec: you need to be tested  :)
<cec> server is set to port you specified
<Pricey> cec, the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic asks you to change your port then _ask_ for a test :)
<nalioth> cec: you can join #ubuntu now, thanks for your patience  :)
<cec> k
<cec>  Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> mooh mooh
<nalioth> who let you out, Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
* Tm_T hides
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> ubotu <3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> Tm_T: dontcha know it's a coldh-hearted robot?
<Tm_T> ya
<LongPointyStick> awww
<LongPointyStick> poor robot
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> and no ops awake again?
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Jordan_U> Happens far too often unfortunately
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I my kingdom doesn't spread that far yet
<wolferine> do a /whois
<wolferine> he is in a few channels
<Tm_T> who is?
<wolferine> yurimxpxman
<Tm_T> and?
<nalioth> Tm_T: the leash is off
<Tm_T> hah
<wolferine> and?
<Tm_T> yes, what about his channels?
<wolferine> nm
<nalioth> Tm_T: you gonna handle #ubuntu ?
<Tm_T> nalioth: hey, that's not what I meant :)
<wolferine> i really dont think it requires and explaination
<wolferine> god, i must be getting tired
<Tm_T> I think it's handled already
<Tm_T> wolferine: well, I'm in more channels
<wolferine> ok
<wolferine> thats great to know :)
<Tm_T> nalioth: there was one dangerous joke, but I think he realised it already
<Tm_T> nalioth: will need action in repeat though
<nalioth> Tm_T: of course
<Tm_T> yup
<wolferine> in each channel, I beleive
<wolferine> its in #kubuntu as well
<wolferine> as well as #linux
<Tm_T> what is?
<wolferine> i guess your not seeing the entire picture
<Tm_T> no I'm not
<nalioth> Tm_T: yuri* has 'joked' in many channels
<wolferine> <yurimxpxman> `sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/mem` :D
<Tm_T> I see, then let me kick him!
<tritium> I don't think it's necessary
<wolferine> that was posted in those three channels, and probably the other channels he was in
<Tm_T> I do think
<Jordan_U> Luckily his command wouldn't work anyways :)
<wolferine> sorry, I had assumed you were in #ubuntu
<wolferine> my bad
<Tm_T> wolferine: I am
<wolferine> 'were'
<Tm_T> I were too, though not active
<tritium> I was not active either, but saw the !ops call.  After reviewing how the situation was handled, I think things are fine as they are.
<Tm_T> tritium: maybe
<wolferine> he posted it in each linux based channel he could join
<Tm_T> I hope he and others learned from it and it wont happen again
<tritium> Nice to meet you, by the way, Tm_T 
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> meet me?
<tritium> This is the first time we've talked, as far as I recall, yes.
<Tm_T> you mean meat me?
<Tm_T> MOOOOOH!
<Tm_T> tritium: oh, I see, hello :)
<tritium> Hello.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> hmm... i thought there was an ubuntu gaming channel or something
<Tm_T> I thought too
<Tm_T> there isn't?
<elkbuntu> not according to the channel list. there probably is, just no people in it
<elkbuntu> -ChanServ-      Channel: #ubuntu-games
<elkbuntu> -ChanServ-      Contact: Eleaf, last seen: 38 weeks 3 days (11h 9m 26s) ago
<elkbuntu> -ChanServ-   Registered: 1 year 27 weeks 3 days (23h 23m 50s) ago
<elkbuntu> there we go
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> emile called the ops in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<jenda> yo
<jenda> Amaranth?
<Amaranth> they seem to be gone now
<Amaranth> had a bunch of spammers in #ubuntu
<jenda> Jenda "the bullet" Vanura
<jenda> ;)
<Amaranth> different IPs, etc
<jenda> ok, probably taken care of by now.
<Amaranth> got like 2 klines pop up from somewhere so i think it was cross-channel
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<mcvicianar> k
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Shinkai [i=Shinkai@88.193.109.142]   dcc exploit 5 minutes ago in #ubuntu
<jrib> are we still notifying !staff about that?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> wolferine, Is there anything further we can help you with?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<neverblue> what about me?
<nalioth> neverblue: you have a /part key sequence
<neverblue> that was directed to PriceChild  :)
<PriceChild> neverblue, you don't have a history on the bantracker... and have been quite helpful in #ubuntu so I don't feel as strongly against you... feel free to leave though :)
<PriceChild> We do like to keep this channel mainly operators.
<PriceChild> docta_v, Is there anything further we can help you with?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* Gary hides from PriceChild 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *grins*
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> He wasn't idle anymore ;p
<PriceChild> shh you :)
<PriceChild> He hasn't come back...
<Gary> actually, I do have a question
<Gary> user in #ubuntu-uk "<killerspam> hi guys, is there a reason I can't access #ubuntu?"
<PriceChild> I'll look into it
<Gary> he just said he is banned, apparantly
<PriceChild> i'd guess as he has spam in his name
<nalioth> Gary: all supplicants should be sent here
<PriceChild> yep that's why
<nalioth> Gary: it's not an #ubuntu-uk matter
<PriceChild> Seveas, I always love "/cs bans nick" :)
<Gary> oki, i'll send him right away
<PriceChild> killerspam, please change your nick to join #ubuntu
<PriceChild> we don't permit nicks with "spam" in them.
<killerspam> ah that's why
<jrib> or killerham
<killerham> i like that one
<killerham> cheers guys
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Mez> tonyyarusso, Ping
<tonyyarusso> Mez: pong
<Seveas> killerham
<Seveas> nice nick :)
<Seveas> Though I'd prefer killerpeanutbutter
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> btw, /me has no nice scripty capabilities atm.  Fresh copy of irssi on a Windows computer at school.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: can't scp all the goodies from your home box?
<nalioth> oh wait
<nalioth> windows would share all your passwords with the world and solar system
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I don't have the port forwarding up at the moment (should do that later)
<nalioth> never mind
<tonyyarusso> lol, true
<tonyyarusso> I can however bring a copy of the relevant scripts on my flash drive next week
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, bring an ubuntu live cd as well :)
<Seveas> Mez, when is the next dj mez show?
<Mez> Seveas, when i've re-ripped all my CDs
<Mez> lmao
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Well, as of next Wednesday or Thursday I'll be running around with a full Ubuntu install on a hard drive that inserts into these little rack doohickeys here.
<Seveas> Mez, BWAHAHA :)
<Mez> I managed to wipe my music by restarting X in the middle of a move action
<Seveas> f*ck
<Mez> Seveas, and i'm in the process of launching an online station
<Seveas> that sounds interesting
<PriceChild> Mez, i'm at "home" home now so i'll have to listen on your next run... do you do requests? ;)
<Mez> I will do.. lmao - but I'm also gonna be a while - maybe a month or more
<Mez> and PriceChild seeing as youre home, we should meet up for a drink at some point
<nalioth> Mez: you use X things to move data?
<Mez> yep, cause i was being lazy
<Mez> and moving about 20 Gig, I like a progress bar
<Seveas> Mez, use scp
<Mez> Seveas, locally ?
<Seveas> it can copy locally too and has progress bar :)
<nalioth> Mez: scp works locally (SURPRISE)
* Mez shrugs
<Mez> shall remember that in future then ;)
<nalioth> GUIs are tools of Satan
<Mez> lmao
* PriceChild minimizes xchat
<PriceChild> *minimises
<jrib> I wish launchpad was themable so I could create an ncurses theme
<Seveas> jrib, greasemonky to the rescue?
<jrib> hmm, maybe
<nalioth> anybody heard of / used the Broadcom firmware cutter to get their broadcom chips working?
* Mez has
<ubotu> MilhousePunkRock called the ops in #kubuntu
<Mez> <alluak1> where can i get xxxpasswords?
<Mez> * alluak1 (n=eugene@59.92.178.51) has left #kubuntu (requested by Mez: "Please read the code of conduct")
<Mez> <alluak1> xxxpass for adultbouncer plz
<Mez> <alluak1> i will trad adultcheck gold
<gnomefreak> Mez: why didnt you +b work?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, +b doesn't mute if they're in a channel
<gnomefreak> i saw what happened but he was still there (under different network maybe)?
<Mez> it did, kicked him, however the channel wasnt set to dissalow external messages
<PriceChild> surprised me a little while ago too.
<PriceChild> That should be on chanserv's lock Mez.....?
<gnomefreak> ah that would explain that
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: +n
<gnomefreak> iirc
<Mez> should be, but wasnt
<Mez> (I did set it!)
<gnomefreak> all the other channels have it set
<PriceChild> I'll poke Riddell about it seen as he has 30
<PriceChild> there's no topic lock either
<Mez> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: its set now, shouldnt have a need for riddell
<Mez> it's not set though
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: they left the topic lock off for a reason
* rob looks
<Mez> on the mlock
<nalioth> Mez: yes?
<Mez> can someone add +n to the mlock for #kubuntu please (nalioth, rob)
<rob> Mez, its on already
<Mez> on the mlock?
<Mez> because I can set it -n and then chanserv doesnt come back and kick it back on
<Mez> (which is what the mlock is for)
<rob> there you go
<rob> why do you need the mlock though?
<Mez> cause it was somehow off today for some reason ... I dont know why - but best to have it there jic
<PriceChild> Well somehow it went -n... which there's never any real reason for so just to be safe.
<nalioth> are we discussing topic lock or no external messages in #kubuntu ?
<Mez> ty tob
<PriceChild> Mez, do you know why there is no topic lock?
<Mez> PriceChild, no idea
<PriceChild> meh
<PriceChild> not topic lock
<Mez> I'd assume the same thing
<PriceChild> but no +t
<PriceChild> gnomefreak said there's a reason :P
<Mez> nalioth, we're on about +n :P
<PriceChild> Which intrigues me.
<rob> ok, I'm off to work, anything else?
<Mez> nope, thanks rob
<PriceChild> Have a good day :)
<rob> okay, cheers! Bye! :)
<Mez> I've set iot +t for now, if gnomefreak wants to, they can remove it ;)
<nalioth> #kubuntu has traditionally been -t
<PriceChild> Right ok thanks nalioth.... best leave it at -t i guess mez :)
<Mez> nalioth, fair enough, I was just mimicing #ubbuntu
<Mez> but, meh - +n should be there ;) and now is
<Mez> thanks rob
<nalioth> on occasion it is +t'd due to trolls, but for the most part, it has the topic open
<PriceChild> cool :)
<Mez> so why not the same for #ubuntu ?
<Mez> :P
<mneptok> Gary: oy
<Gary> oy?  is that even a word?
<tonyyarusso> of course
<tonyyarusso> just don't ask us to define it ;)
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, incoming
<PriceChild> *is slow* :)
<grndslm> Would you please allow me into the Ubuntu channel, I was kicked out for saying "ghey"... i wasn't calling someone that, i was saying it was saying it was messed up that intel's P35 chipset doesn't natively support PATA drives.  I'm sorry if you work for intel, but would you please let me in??  =-)
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Meteor?  Baseball?
<PriceChild> grndslm, to start with... by "ghey" i assume you meant something like "gay" and so I would ask that you do not use that in #ubuntu channels as a derogatory term.
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, hehe we're both a little slow ^
<grndslm> yes, i just find it rather messed up that 50% of IRC chat is derogatory
<Gary> OMG, he sounds like a 70's throwback too
<grndslm> but, i will never use it again
<Gary> :-)))
<PriceChild> grndslm, if you ever see anything that breaks "/msg ubotu guidelines" then please inform an operator.
<PriceChild> However that is _NOT_ an excuse.
<PriceChild> And is not tolerated.
<grndslm> understood
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso was the operator who banned you so its up to him grndslm :)
<grndslm> Pleeeassseeee, tony!
<tonyyarusso> Oh goody - does this mean I get to mess with the bantracker from school?
<grndslm> Lemme back in, man!
<tonyyarusso> grndslm: A sec.
<grndslm> yay
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, lol
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: can you give me the link?
<PriceChild> way ahead of you ;)
<tonyyarusso> grndslm: aka dunder?
<grndslm> yea, that's my mom's computer... and i didn't like the username dolphin
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
* Seveas throws Gary back into the seventies
<Seveas> and kicks him in the nuts for that Bee Gees vibe
<Gary> Seveas, I just spoke to mneptok - it was funny
<tonyyarusso> grndslm: Yeah, you've had your speech, just try to be more aware of what you've typed before hitting enter in the future.
<Seveas> Gary, and your brain didn't melt?
* mneptok is wearing his ABBA Fan Club thong
<Gary> Seveas, it did, slowly, like being in a big microwave
<grndslm> thanks, i will think twice as hard next time
<Seveas> btw, I did an IQ test today. It came back negative, WOOHOO!
<PriceChild> !tmi | mneptok 
<Seveas> mneptok, webcam!
<PriceChild> rofl
<tonyyarusso> grndslm: Should be all set to rejoin now.
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: lol
<mneptok> Seveas: libcam1394 needs filter improvements. shots of my pelvis cause it to segfault.
<Seveas> mneptok, I'm not surprised. Imagine what shots of a lower region will do....
<grndslm> aight, thanks again tonyyarusso!
<grndslm> lata
<PriceChild> Seveas, any eta on ubotu? 8-)
<mneptok> Seveas: you heard about the Skype outage, right? ;)
<Seveas> PriceChild, yeah, I'm about to kick him into gear
<Seveas> mneptok, I *caused* it
<mneptok> Seveas: by filming my groin?
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> wooo
<Gary> Seveas, thats understandable, I've seen the ginger
<Seveas> mneptok, no, your buttocks
<Seveas> your groin would have caused a complete meltdown of level3
<mneptok> yeah, thanks for that kicking. i had to go to the hair salon this week to get the coiffure fixed.
<PriceChild> *recalls gump's pronunciation of "buttocks"*
* tonyyarusso is trying to figure out how one compiles code on Windows
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, you don't you throw it at it and hope some of it sticks
<ompaul> :)
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: pretty much.  Looks nasty.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: leave the source in an obvious place and hope an e-mail Trojan compiles everything it finds.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: hahahahaha
<tonyyarusso> Oh well, I only have to survive a week before I have a portable Ubuntu system for all of the school computers.
<PriceChild> uuuu xchat in gutsy makes it easy to hilight on nicks now :)
<PriceChild> *finds paint in hair*
<ompaul> mneptok, wait for it - our local lug got a grate mail from a pimp who wants to outsource a bit of linux work: Looking for a Linux expert to help 3rd party company on Ver:4 install...$$  
<ompaul> so ehh what is Ver:4 install 
<ompaul> gnutools or something?
* ompaul giggles
<ompaul> I went to lunch today with our lug chairman today - I had the cheezeburger with no cheeze and no bun
<ompaul> allergies +1
<ompaul> ompaul 0
<PriceChild> watch xero ompaul...
<nalioth> PriceChild: you can remove the _ ban
<PriceChild> ty nalioth 
<nalioth> if that entity shows up again, he's evading dozens of klines to feed his addiction
<ompaul> anyone want to tell them they are o4o by voicing the bot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ubotu]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-24
<PriceChild> xero keeps doing something... then apologising afterwards saying "yeah sorry i shouldn't have done that"... even if it wasn't particularly bad...
<PriceChild> He seems like he's trying to be a lil naughty
<ompaul> so give him a little ban
<PriceChild> he's had one from #ubuntu and decided to move onto -offtopic... I'd rather see what happens... I'm sure it won't be long.
<ompaul> a mute would be a good start and tell him no debate 10 mins and every line of text he sends you gets him more 
<PriceChild> here we go...
<PriceChild> <xero9364> Seriously, what is gnaa?
<PriceChild> nalioth, you still around?
<nalioth> PriceChild: usually
<PriceChild> xero9364 must be a troll after that last random comment... :O
<nalioth> you've been watching him
<PriceChild> oh wait.... /lastlog shows previous discussion
<PriceChild> an hour ago...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Mez: No lock file to be seen now - must have been cleared by the reboot :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Mez> tonyyarusso, still there?
<tonyyarusso> Mez: yep
<Mez> is gpg wprking no ?
<tonyyarusso> Nope
<ubotu> IcemanV9 called the ops in #ubuntu
<jenda> morning
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<Gary> mneptok, ping
<ubotu> runlevelten called the ops in #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i remember that nick from somewhere
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: seems like a right pain in the neck
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> !ping
<ubotu> host not found
<Pici> hmm
<nalioth> interesting.
<Pici> I guess op doesnt forward here but ops does?
<Hobbsee> yes
<nalioth> again, we see the ML being used for non ML topics
<nalioth> i've told all involved to "ask seveas".  how hard is that?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: people are morons, and dont read.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: we have at least 2 people today trying to win the "i dont read" award
<Zelut> Seveaz: ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Zelut> nalioth: wtf
<nalioth> Zelut: wtf what?
<Zelut> nalioth: I think you approached that the wrong way
<nalioth> Zelut: probably.  i feel the irc mailing list should not exist
* maxamillion seconds that
<Zelut> nalioth: well that is understandable, mainly I've just seen complaints and whining threads on there
<Zelut> nalioth: but when we've tried multiple other methods to no avail we have to keep trying.
<nalioth> it is discomforting that the information i provided last week re #ubuntu-louisiana did not make it to you guys, but the ML is not the way to go
<Zelut> we've got three of us that have asked just as many ops with nothing done.
<nalioth> how many of those ops were members of the (proposed) irc council or seveas?
<Zelut> not that you're not doing your job--I'm sure you've got protocol--but go about "reminding us" differently.
<nalioth> just because they're ops, doesn't mean they have a clue as to what you want
<Seveas> nalioth, Zelut: I've seen pm's from people but they were sent while I was away and when I was back they weren't here
<nalioth> Zelut: here he is, ask him now.
<Zelut> Seveas: would memoserv be a better solution for that?
<Seveas> Zelut, or coming here :)
<Seveas> anyway
<vorian> I'm apologize nalioth and Seveas.  I wasn't trying to stir up controversy. 
<Seveas> I just got back from a planning meeteing, I'll be giving an ubuntu presentation for a few hundred people in november :)
<Seveas> #ubuntu-louisiana is currently not registered. Was it dropped by the original owner or freenode staff?
<nalioth> Seveas: it is registered
<Zelut> Seveas: when I've done a 'access #ubuntu-louisiana list' it shows reg'd by speeddemon8803.
<nalioth> Seveas: do you wish it to be owned by [whomever]  ?
<nalioth> Zelut: has not asked his question yet
<Seveas> ah, made a typo before
<Seveas> nalioth, he's done so before
<nalioth> Seveas: name the owner, and i'll make it so
<Zelut> Seveas: we'd like it to be owned by axxium
<Seveas> <bad star trek impersonation coming up>
<Seveas> make it so!
<Seveas> <apologies to all star trek fans>
<nalioth> done
<Seveas> thanks nalioth 
<nalioth> can we vote to can the mailing list?
<Hobbsee> ooh, yes please
<Seveas> I see no reason to do that
<Hobbsee> oh wait, that's right, Seveas cant hear me anyway.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nalioth, still here?
<Seveas> doesn't look like it
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> Seveas: yes?
<seanw> Wjhat's up?
<seanw> Oh, nalioth can handle it
<Seveas> nalioth, aarghhh, do you need a !staff to show up? ;)
<Seveas> nalioth, please cloak coNP with an Ubuntu cloak
<nalioth> Seveas: no, you need a bit more patience
<Seveas> nalioth, yeah, people keep saying that
<nalioth> 2 minutes is a little quick
<Seveas> Don't know why, I always wait 5 seconds :)
<nalioth> cloaked
<nalioth> Seveas: thought for your brain bucket:  some GCs hit me with a PM cloak request and it gets done when i see it
<Pici> Can an op please take care of kmindi|ibm-t20 in #ubuntu. He/she/it seems to be saying 'hi folg' every 2 minutes since :25
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: tribe is <reply> If you are running a Tribe(alpha) version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the latest Tribe of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<PriceChild> !tribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Hmm I'm sure there's another factoid about that... *looks*
<Pici> Theres !herd and !final, but they both reference Feisty.
<Pici> I just switched it around for Gutsy and made it more applicable to a non-final release.
<PriceChild> I'll update "final" then
<Pici> For whatever reason there where herd1,herd2 .. etc factoids for feisty.
<ubotu> In ubotu, PriceChild said: no final is <reply> If you are installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<PriceChild> grr
<PriceChild> Right so that's ok isn't it?
<Gary> are installed?
<PriceChild> whoops
<PriceChild> fixed
* Gary sends PriceChild to english class
<Pici> Sounds good to me.
<jenda> PriceChild: what's up with #ubuntu-luisiana ?
<nalioth> jenda: it's been solved
<PriceChild> jenda, looks like its not refistered...
<jenda> ok
<PriceChild> did you spell it wrong?
<jenda> PriceChild: louisiana, sorry
* nalioth curses greatly at an irc mailing list and the idiots who keep sending to it
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> CoC, nalioth, Coc :)
<nalioth> jenda: it's fixed / solved / taken care of / no longer a problem 
<nalioth> it's irritating to me, cuz i told them last week how to get it taken care of
<jenda> o
<jenda> *ok
<nalioth> ... and now we're in for 3 more weeks of responses to an issue that had no need to see the ml at all
<nalioth> <sigh>
* PriceChild offers nalioth cake
* Gary offers desert
<Gary> erm, wrong channel, sorry :p
<nalioth> Gary: you have title to land?
<Gary> dessert I meant
<nalioth> Gary: or are you off on your spelling today?
<Gary> I kan speel rite
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Norrel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> fyrestrtr called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Arwen called the ops in #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Seveas> What do y'all think of pici as op?
<ompaul> go for it
<PriceChild> +1
<nixternal> -4
<Amaranth> +1
<nixternal> ;)
<PriceChild> I suggested him a week ago or so
<PriceChild> :P
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> missed that
<nixternal> -6 now that PriceChild recommended him
<PriceChild> You were away
<PriceChild> What do you all think of de-op'ing nixternal?
<PriceChild> :P
<nixternal> +1
<nixternal> :)
<Seveas> +1000
<nixternal> ouch
<PriceChild> btw new series of "The IT Crowd" on channel 4 in uk right now woooooo :D
<Seveas> PriceChild, who responded last week?
<Seveas> and what was the response?
<Seveas> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@ubuntu/member/pdpc.active.nixternal]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> haha
<ompaul> nixternal, NO CAN MAKE NOISE
<ompaul> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@ubuntu/member/pdpc.active.nixternal]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I didn't like doing anything without you aruond.... seen as you're still really in charge... because of that I don't think we really discussed it much but there were a few other suggestions from nalio.th iirc
<nixternal> orly
<Seveas> PriceChild, shame... no need to wait for me -- I'm fine with others proposing/voting for ops
<ubotu> MrObvious called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> PriceChild, given that I'm so damn unavailable that only makes sense
<gnomefreak> stormx seems to have his good days and bad
<Seveas> scary, he's in ##trangle :)
<Seveas> (pici)
<ompaul> would one of you like to explain to MrO that !ops is not a stick to beat people with - better to ask them to be polite in polite company?
<ompaul> perhaps as a pm
<PriceChild> Will do ompaul 
<ompaul> we want people to know it is nice to be nice
<ompaul> Seveas, want to try him out in -offtopic to see how he handles the grief for a bit
<PriceChild> baptism of fire
<Seveas> hehe
<ompaul> PriceChild, no, I think that he does not have to do anything other than ping one of us for support in there
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> hi Pici 
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks for cutting me off in my prime :P
<Pici> Oh hey, I'm back.
<ompaul> to it appears
<ompaul> so it appears
<Seveas> Pici, what do you think about being an operator?
<Pumpernickel> It's too late for us, but you can still escape.  Save yourself!
* ompaul wodners 
<ompaul> wonders about his lag
* ompaul gets scared
<Pici> Seveas: I think that if I was asked, I would definitly accept and that it has been my hope as a supporter of Ubuntu and the Ubuntu support channels to eventually be able to climb into that role.
* Pici wanted to make sure his response sounded good.
<Seveas> Pici, want to try if you can manage being an op in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Pici> Seveas: Sure.
<PriceChild> Good reading: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<Seveas> -ChanServ- [Pici]  has been added to the access list for #ubuntu-offtopic with level [10] 
<ompaul> Seveas, tell ubotu
<Seveas> and please read that document PriceChild linked to, it's a good read indeed :)
<ompaul> Pici, which irc client do you use
<Pici> I will, I'm looking at it right now.
<Pici> ompaul: irssi.
<ompaul> ahh one of the dark side :)
<Seveas> !ops =~ s/ or mneptok/, mneptok or Pici/
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seveas said: !ops =~ s/ or mneptok/, mneptok or Pici/
<Seveas> meh
<Seveas> @login
<Seveas> !ops =~ s/ or mneptok/, mneptok or Pici/
<PriceChild> :)
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<ompaul> PriceChild, you got something for irssi for Pici ?
<PriceChild> Yeah
<PriceChild> one second...
<ompaul> Pici, PriceChild will sort you out with some scriptz for operators 
<ompaul> makes life easy
<Pici> ompaul: I figured ;)
<PriceChild> hmm I've lost my copy
<Pumpernickel> auto_bleh?
<PriceChild> yeah
<PriceChild> just found one on google though
* ompaul looks at PriceChild 
<Pumpernickel> Ah, good.
* ompaul gets all shuuuuked up
<Pici> No more irssi for PriceChild?
* ompaul looks around
<PriceChild> http://rzlab.ucr.edu/debian/auto_bleh.pl_
<PriceChild> nalioth, should know where the latest version is when he comes back.
* Pici looks
<PriceChild> I think that is the latest one though.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* Pici was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by mneptok (-offtopic op, huh? your ass is only gonna get redder, my son ...  :))
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Seveas> tsk tsk
<mneptok> O:)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@colchester-lug/pdpc.supporter.active.Gary]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Gossip time
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<Seveas> Gary for op?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, gary for op?
<PriceChild> I'd be happy with that
<mneptok> +1
<ompaul> yeap gazzak as he used to call himself
<gnomefreak> whos gary?
<Amaranth> Who?
* mneptok bounces on Pici
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, gazzak
<PriceChild> Amaranth, ^
<Amaranth> oh
<Seveas> been around in -offtopic since ever
<Amaranth> no vote from me, i don't have an opinion on him either way
<gnomefreak> sounds good to me
* Pici is flattened by mneptok 
<ompaul> +1
<ompaul> nalioth, ?
<PriceChild> Pici, how weak :)
<PriceChild> He's away I think ompaul..
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> so I see
<PriceChild> I've pinged him enough with no response :P
<ompaul> Seveas, do it
<ompaul> I think the others are happy
* ompaul would like to invite him back in here if I may?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, ?
<PriceChild> She's bedded
<ompaul> jenda, ?
<ompaul> jrib, ?
<jrib> ompaul: ?
<ompaul> the subject is gary for op 
<PriceChild> I think we should get hobbsee and elkbuntu to suggest at least one from the other side of the world...
<Seveas> good idea
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by Seveas
<jrib> don't really know gary, but fine with me from what I've seen
<Pici> Is it just 'time for more ops' or is someone planning on leaving? Or.. something else?
<ompaul> Pici, there are more needed
<PriceChild> Pici, I'm sorry we're not authorised to tell you that.
<PriceChild> awww ompaul :(
<Seveas> Pici, someone's leaving
<ompaul> PriceChild, I could tell him the truth then I would have to kill you :)
<Seveas> (yay, full confusion!)
<PriceChild> pirates!
<Pici> Now my brain hurts.
<ompaul> Yaaaaa!"
<ompaul> Seveas, can I ask gary back at this stage ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@colchester-lug/pdpc.supporter.active.Gary]  by Seveas
<ompaul> more like may but what the hell
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> he's been idle for hours
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> well he is invited
<Seveas> twice then :)
<Seveas> --- You're inviting Gary to #ubuntu-ops (simmons.freenode.net)
<ompaul> * You've invited Gary to #ubuntu-ops (simmons.freenode.net)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Gary> hello
<gnomefreak> hello
<Pici> Hi Gary!
<jrib> welcome Gary 
<Gary> Hi Ya
<ompaul> ohh look tis gazzak
<ompaul> :)
<Gary> :-)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, benn92647 said: ubotu to is a sexybot
<ompaul> hi there youngfella
<jrib> wait Gary == gazzak?  that changes things
<gnomefreak> lol
<Gary> jrib, lol
<gnomefreak> brb this PPA crap is getting to me
<ompaul> Seveas, Oi!
<Gary> did you have a question for me?
<PriceChild> If midnight_abuse comes back then he needs to change his quit message IMO
<Stormx2> Hmm, what did she do?
<ompaul> Gary, there is one if only Seveas would get his brain together
<Stormx2> Oh, I see.
<ompaul> Seveas, .. ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> that was me - will it get his attention
<ompaul> Gary, he'll be back in a sec methinks
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<ompaul> PriceChild, methinks you should ask it given Seveas not being here (again)
<ompaul> he said so at the start of this whole convo
<gnomefreak> LMAO at who should ask
<PriceChild> Gary, How do you feel about operating?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, well I won't - for being not close enough to ubuntu - like I am close but not close enough
<gnomefreak> ah
<Gary> well I was gonna cut and paste Pici's answer, but Tom said plagiarism is bad :-)
<PriceChild> haha
<ompaul> haha
<Gary> but my feeling is the same
<Pici> Hey, now I dont feel bad for taking so long ;)
<ompaul> great
<PriceChild> Gary, incase you haven't read it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<PriceChild> Gary, the idea is we let you in on #ubuntu-offtopic like Pici and see how you do for a little while :)
<Gary> read em and try to follow em when I got ops in -uk
<ompaul> smart alec :)
<gnomefreak> so Pici and Gary == ops?
* ompaul buys Gary a virtual coffee chicken and chips
<PriceChild> hehe are we allowed to change our opinions ompaul?
<Pici> Scary, isnt it?
<ompaul> PriceChild, you can
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, of -offtopic for the time being.
<ompaul> but then you have to argue with Mark S
<jrib> -offtopic is harder to op though
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<ompaul> jrib, I for one would not expect them to "own" it
<ompaul> we are there
<gnomefreak> has offtopic been that bad lately? ive been gone for a while
<PriceChild> It was nasty last night... quite a lot against me.
<ompaul> but they could do a little to get people to calm down
<PriceChild> managed to get away without access thguoh
<Gary> I've not seen it that bad, but a bit of abuse as normal
<ompaul> PriceChild, sorry I was not able to stay more than was there
<Pici> Its been a bit hectic lately.
<gnomefreak> same trouble makers?
<ompaul> hopefully I had been a little bit of help
<Pici> Not really, just random people coming in.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, na, we had to mode +m it a couple of times
<jrib> well, in #ubuntu it's pretty clear cut, in -offtopic it's usually !o4o stuff where people tend to get more heated
<ompaul> in the last couple of days
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<ompaul> gnomefreak, care to give it a bit of gnome love :)
* ompaul calls the troops to action
<PriceChild> I loved that bit when I said that war was !o4o... then they said it wasn't and explained it was a political discussion :P
<Pici> imo, the rules have been a bit relaxed lately, and that has allowed people to get way offtopic.  
<ompaul> and then leads from the armchair behind
<jrib> PriceChild: heh
<ompaul> Pici, yeap but try a mute before a remove
<ompaul> :)
<Gary> I have been there when some highly dubious convo's have been in progress though
<ompaul> Pici, and don't be surprised if you are beaten to the trigger
<PriceChild> Its probably going to be reeeeeeeeally quiet the next few nights :P
<PriceChild> #kubuntu-offtopic can be a bit.... meh....
<Pici> A mute is just +b while they're still in channel? or do I need to read up on freenode modes some more/
<jrib> Pici: prefix the ban with a % for a mute
<gnomefreak> Pici: its a different mode
<PriceChild> Pici, mute is +q, or a +b with nick prefixed with %
<Pici> Okay
<PriceChild> s/nick/username/
* gnomefreak uses /at nick
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> mute for ten minutes 
<Gary> I like Seveas's chanserv.py
<jrib> Pici: you have the auto_bleh script for irssi?
<Pici> jrib: I do.
<PriceChild> hmmm its a Friday
<jrib> Pici: /aq    does mute
<ompaul> PriceChild, yeap kubuntu just had another one of those
<Pici> I also grabbed a whole bunch of irssi aliases from Aaron Topance's blog that I remember seeing that should help too.
<PriceChild> ompaul, the +1 is in -devel
<ompaul> PriceChild, saw that
<PriceChild> was a little offtopic and random earlier but hasn't done much
<gnomefreak> why is he doing that
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<ompaul> gnomefreak, it is friday 
<PriceChild> gone now
<gnomefreak> true
<ompaul> pm them and no answer what can I say
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: yeah he left without saying anything (good thing)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: oh you saw that than
<Gary> is there a list of all ubuntu* channels someplace?
<gnomefreak> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ompaul> Gary, the ones that matter to this channel are in there
<gnomefreak> :)
<ompaul> gary there are lots of other ones
<ompaul> but they are not run by the -ops
<Gary> woo, I can't be in all of them :p
<PriceChild> millions of locos, little ones like -server, -adults etc.
<rob> woohoo, 5 minutes away from gutsy :)
<gnomefreak> rob: warning: i worked on alot of packages for gutsy so expect breakage ;)
<rob> Gary, if needs be I can allow you to join more channels then the limit
<rob> gnomefreak, sure, I expect only the best from you :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<Pici> ooh...
<Gary> I might try to join all the "Support and Talk" channels rob 
<PriceChild> hehe when i requested the channel limit removal the staffer gave me a right grilling :)
<rob> gnomefreak, its ok, if I run into something I can't fix I'll just reinstall, I have backups of everything important 
<gnomefreak> :) rob 
<gnomefreak> no fears everything works fairly well atm
* gnomefreak wonders how hard it would be to take all my chroots off dchroot and move to schroot :(
* Gary stack overflows
<Pici> eww
<Gary> pardon gnomefreak 
<rob> PriceChild, you didn't ask me then :) But yes, usually we have a look at what channels you need to be in and work something out before giving it out, but as an Ubuntu op I already know you need to be in a fair few.
<Gary> not like that Pici :p
<Pici> Oh.
<PriceChild> yup :)
<gnomefreak> Gary: i have like 8 chroots that i run and all are using dchroot but dchroot has been having issues
<Gary> gnomefreak, is that spanish?
<rob> gnomefreak, dchroot having issues in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> rob: yeah i think its that
<Pici> Gary: Whew. I thought I was the only one that was confused.
<gnomefreak> rob: corrupt sources.list(or atleast wont connect to net when trying update or upgrade
<gnomefreak> schroot is not a problem i have heard
<rob> gnomefreak, I hate what they have done with sources.list.d
<gnomefreak> i remove it most of time :)
<rob> gnomefreak, have you looked in there for the extra apt lines?
<rob> ah
<gnomefreak> no it is only affected when using GUI to add repos afaik
<gnomefreak> atleast that was the issue in feisty that mvo and i worked on for a while 
<rob> oh, well lucky I rarely use gui tools for package management :)
<gnomefreak> me too
<gnomefreak> just to remove kernels
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> second time lucky :)
<Gary> ooow, I feel loved
<Gary> thank you by the way folks
<gnomefreak> now that means we have 2 more people we can kick/ban for fun? ;)
<rob> Seveas, would you like Gary cloak updated? I take it he is a member too?
<Seveas> rob, he is not
<Gary> rob, no I am not, but I do want to be
<gnomefreak> rob: i dont think he is (maybe wrong
<rob> yay, need to reboot, hopefully I'll be back in a minute
<Seveas> rob, this is a way to become member :)
<rob> wow, non-member op. Am I dreaming this?
<Gary> Seveas, yep
<Gary> you can member me if you like :-)
<PriceChild> i wasn't a member when i became an op/mod
<rob> Seveas, I thought it was the other way around
<tonyyarusso> rob: I didnt get my membership until a bit later.
* jrib is not a member
<Seveas> rob, we have more non-member ops
<rob> oh, well never mind me..
<rob> :)
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* tonyyarusso cant find his apostrophe key now
<PriceChild> Its all good
<Gary> gnomefreak, they kick and ban me for fun anyways
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, its that little one.... with the little line on it :P
<rob> ok, hopefully I'll brb.
<gnomefreak> oh goodie 
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: next to the enter key
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: I using the intl kbd
<tonyyarusso> Oh, found it
<tonyyarusso> '
<gnomefreak> on a US board atleast
<PriceChild> woo :)
<tonyyarusso> Alt+the regular key
<tonyyarusso> RightAlt that is
<PriceChild> that's a bit wierd :s
* tonyyarusso wanted to be able to make things like , for no apparent reason
<Gary> I can do a  :-)
<tonyyarusso> Not sure where that is - hold on
<tonyyarusso> 
<ompaul> ej
<tonyyarusso> ffgf
<tonyyarusso> jhfv
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Gary>  bless
<tonyyarusso> Knowing where that  is could be handle on (rare) occasion.
<ompaul> {[] }\ejnJ&J&>N
<tonyyarusso> Just my 2
<Gary> I can't find a copyright symbol on this mbp
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, hehe you'll have forgotten both of those in an hour... i'm willing to bet on it :P
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: proll
<tonyyarusso> y
<rob> well, so far so good
<rob> network manager is broken, but god bless ifconfig and dhclient
* rob wonders where the font config tool went
<Gary> rob, is this the latest gutsy?
* gnomefreak wants to know how to make trademark and copyrite symbols :(
<gnomefreak> rob: system>apperance
<Gary> gnomefreak, copy these?   :-)
<gnomefreak> system>prefference>appearance
<gnomefreak> Gary: there used to be key combos werent there?
<rob> ah thanks gnomefreak, I hate looking though those long menus
<gnomefreak> atleast on aim maybe 5 years ago there was
<gnomefreak> rob: anytime :)
<Gary> I wish the install was better on the new macbook pros
<Gary> if I offer chocolate, do you think the dev's would make it work nice?
<gnomefreak> Gary: the intel macs?
<ompaul> Gary, no, beer, coffee, pizza and some more might help some :)
<gnomefreak> if you are using mac cds to install (good luck as we moved them to port instead of fully supported
<Gary> gnomefreak, yeah, the new santa-rosa ones, the install can be done, but it's a pain, plus I failed on getting wifi and audio working, and then the nvidia driver failed
<gnomefreak> audio is borked atm for alot of users and so is n-m
<gnomefreak> nvidia easy
<tonyyarusso> Anybody interested in owning one of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_SX-64 ?
<Gary> I did get the gpu working, but then later it kinda died, and I was sadly in a real mood, so the machine got wiped - I do that a lot
<Gary> there are mac cd's?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i have C64 in my attic
<gnomefreak> Gary: for the G procs
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: we're sitting on this one now, trying to sell it
<Gary> ahhh, mine is a intel one
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: find me a free g4 mac and ill buy the C-sx 64 :)
<tonyyarusso> heh
<Gary> but I am running gutsy on the big pc, and woo, it's good
<gnomefreak> atleast i think the g4 was latest
<tonyyarusso> We have a monitor, external floppy drive, joysticks, numeric keypad, and a bunch of software as well.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> rob: is cs down?
<gnomefreak> been giving me trouble the last 2 days
<rob> no, working fine here
<Gary> nickserv is dead to me too
<rob> might be a bit of lag we are currently getting hit by a spambot network
<gnomefreak> its not taking any of my invite requests not info commands
<Amaranth> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
* gnomefreak just sent self invite again and will let it sit a while see if it is lagging
<rob> wow. Appearances is pretty cool :)
<PriceChild> I'm not getting anything from cs either :S
<Gary> PriceChild, it's lagged bigtime
<PriceChild> have they been spamming it with registrations perhaps
<gnomefreak> for 2 days
<gnomefreak> oh i see it is lagging bad
<gnomefreak> maybe yesterday was a fluke than
<rob> I think the lag in services has fixed itself up, seems to be working good now
<gnomefreak> !info libnss3-dev gutsy
<ubotu> libnss3-dev: Development files for the Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.5-3 (gutsy), package size 232 kB, installed size 1364 kB
<gnomefreak> yay done finaloly
<PriceChild> Grr missed him
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: it looks like he changed it
<gnomefreak> or client died
<PriceChild> none of the nicks joining looked much like it and nothing on /who so he'll probably be back
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-25
<ubotu> cafuego called the ops in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> !howto-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> To install Xgl/AIGLX and Compiz use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<rob> bah, desktop affects is still borked on my pc :(
<PriceChild> what card?
<rob> nvidia
<PriceChild> which one?
<PriceChild> restricted manager should get them all going now...
<rob> 7600 GS
<rob> it was borked in Feisty and is still borked in Gutsy
<rob> what happens is that the window manager disappears when you enable it (ie the thing around each window)
<PriceChild> window borders?
<PriceChild> but the rest of the effects work?
<rob> yup, I haven't tested the rest of the effects
<PriceChild> add:
<PriceChild> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<PriceChild> to section "Screen" in your xorg.conf
<PriceChild> then restart x and try again
<PriceChild> I think its also valid in section device
<rob> ok, let me take a look brb
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> arwen just joined -offtopic...
<rob> nope still borked
<rob> wow, xchat has lastlog reply now, nice :)
<PriceChild> what does compiz spit out from terminal when you launch it? - and shall we move to #ubuntu-effects to stop spamming here? :)
<rob> ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<Gary> PriceChild, was arwen trolling?
<PriceChild> I don't think so.... but its always "hmmm"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> hmm that guy was definite troll after pm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> flooders in #ubuntu
<mneptok> keeping them aroung until you can k: g:
<ubotu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<vorian> I can help if you guys need
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> mneptok: one R or the other r please
<mneptok> nalioth: i only set +R
* tonyyarusso did the little r prior
<nalioth> mneptok: but #ubuntu was +r before you did so
<tonyyarusso> Someone better at bash than me see weedalot in #ubuntu and -unregged
<tonyyarusso> Isn't that some sort of infinite loopy thing?
<gnomefreak> mn`is there a reason why you and the other guy are spamming in -devel?
<gnomefreak> mneptok: ^^^
<Tm_P> hi kids
<nalioth> mneptok: are you a closet spammer?
<mneptok> gnomefreak: i was mocking him
<gnomefreak> mneptok: even you know spamming is bad and in -devel channels are even worst ;)
<gnomefreak> nalioth: can we remove easysource factiod since afaik Seveas hasnt kept it up for a while
<mneptok> gnomefreak: be sure to point that out to Keybuk next time he has a 3 hour conversation about his pilot's license in -devel :P
<gnomefreak> why keybuk? its Seveas site and he maintains it or atleast used to
<gnomefreak> oh that
<gnomefreak> mneptok: offtopic and spamming are different
<mneptok> mneptok: his offtopic was 3 hours. my "spamming" was 4 lines.
<gnomefreak> spamming is a good way to get banned were as offtopic we dont ban often
<mneptok> gnomefreak: if you'd like to argue that mine was more disruptive, i'll gladly laugh at you :)
<gnomefreak> mneptok: i just asked why you were doing it. 
<mneptok> damn. i don't get to laugh at you. :/
* gnomefreak not argueing im warning you before an op in there sees it and sets kick or ban
<mneptok> O:)
<mneptok> gnomefreak: *i'm* an op in -devel
<lexko> hello, just wondering why I was banned from #ubuntu
<nalioth> lexko: you didn't get any clues?
<lexko> i just logged onto the irc server and tried to join #ubuntu and i was told by the irc client "(You Are Banned)"
<lexko>  Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<nalioth> lexko: you're ident name is keeping you out
<nalioth> bleh
<nalioth> n=kurt is what is keeping you out
<lexko> why is that?
<nalioth> because of a troll named kurt
<lexko> any tips on how I can change that? I dont see a setting for it in xchat. I'm guessing it's just using the account running the irc client
<nalioth> look in the 'real name' field
<lexko> it's set as lexko
<nalioth> somewhere it has "kurt"
<nalioth> lexko is a nick
<lexko> you would think :P
<lexko> i have lexko entered as both
<elkbuntu> user name
<elkbuntu> you'll need to reconnect to freenode for it to change on the server
<lexko> it has always been set to lexko though
<lexko> kurt is the linux account i am running this from
<elkbuntu> lexko, so in XChat > Network List the 'User Name' field does not have 'kurt'?
<lexko> no. lexko : lexko
<elkbuntu> just do me a favour and reconnect to freenode .. Server > reconnect
<lexko> k
<elkbuntu> then no, it cannot be 'lexko' in the 'User Name' field
<elkbuntu> you are using global details right? you didnt click on 'edit' for Ubuntu Servers and put details in there as well?
<elkbuntu> idiot
<lexko_> i've tried it both ways now: global and local. The only thing I cant hink of is that it is somehow pulling my account name into the string
<elkbuntu> xchat is not made like that
<lexko> this is getting silly. by the way the xchat source code does looks like it pulls a name by default using g_get_real_name 
<lexko> recommend any other clients with  builtin identd?
<nalioth> lexko: log in to another account?
<elkbuntu_> lexko, /whois elkbuntu and /whois elkbuntu_ and you'll see that xchat is not to blame. All i did was change my 'User Name' and started a new server tab
<lexko> i got in this time
<elkbuntu> what did you have to change?
<lexko> well it is NOT a solution. I logged in using a different account "n=notkurt"
<elkbuntu> lexko, pray tell.. are you a. using ubuntu and b. using the xchat provided in the repositories?
<lexko> yes :P
<lexko> and yes
<elkbuntu> xchat, not xchat-gnome?
<lexko> er xchat-gnom
<lexko> ahh
<elkbuntu> that is likely your problem
<lexko> okie doke....so if I go ahead and install xchat I should be good to go...and then file a report w/ chat-gnome?
<elkbuntu> lexko, yep
<lexko> thanks
* nalioth would like to unleash some rabid alligators on the folks who made xchat-gnome the default er, only irc client in Ubuntu
<mneptok> nalioth: there's GAIM/Pidgin ...
* mneptok runs
<elkbuntu> mneptok, please 'finish' karlos
<effie_jayx> yeah,,, mneptok ... finish him!
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  any special fatality :D??? 
<elkbuntu> oh shit. the channel ban list is full
<elkbuntu> btw, karlosII is a ban evader
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: which channel?
<elkbuntu> #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> that should give us some breathing space
<tonyyarusso> ...we filled it with the +L?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu, effie_jayx: Either of you familiar with packaging from SVN able to handhold a little in -motu?
<tonyyarusso> (nobody's awake :( )
<effie_jayx> sorry... svn is not my cup of tea yet :(
<elkbuntu> * #ubuntu n=prince S0106001485e91e9e.ed.shawcable.net irc.freenode.net Rabiddog H :0 KarlosII
<elkbuntu> * #ubuntu n=prince S0106001485e91e9e.ed.shawcable.net irc.freenode.net Whateva H :0 KarlosII
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> gnomefreak, source-o-matic is still maintained...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ah ok last i looked it didnt look like it was
<Amaranth> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<elkbuntu> Seveas, we need to go through and decide which bans to keep and which to let go. we ran out of ban list space today
<ompaul> elkbuntu, on which channel?
<elkbuntu> ompaul, #ubuntu
<ompaul> elkbuntu, short story long - take out anything that is there more than two months and see how you do then
* tonyyarusso suggests some of his !#ubuntu-read-topic ones
<elkbuntu> ompaul, i removed all of mine that were more than a month old
<ompaul> leave the specials that are there from the net split
<ompaul> there are some choice ones in there
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, they are prime beef for removal :)
<ompaul> if they are older than two weeks
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: getting on it - a sec
<elkbuntu> yep. the fellow that was ban evading was KarlosII btw. was telling newbies to use some fandangled script, and trolled when he was told why it was bad
<ompaul> mutes are interesting
<ompaul> I think a lot of mutes are okay 
<ompaul> if we get caught I will be back in a few hours and can start putting some in again
<elkbuntu> so i removed him, he came back in, called everyone who said not to use the script 'noobs', so i banned him. got PM'd 'KarlosII> so u want to play games', he obviously reset his router or something and then brought in two others, rabiddog and whateva when that was removed. i missed them joining because i was trying to make some ban list space
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Hobbsee, about to rip out your mutes in the ubuntu list channel needs ban space 
<elkbuntu> anyway, dinner
<tonyyarusso> That ought to take care of mine
<elkbuntu> ompaul, btw, is #ubuntu at the max for ban list limits?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: go for it
<ompaul> elkbuntu, afik yes
<elkbuntu> geez
<elkbuntu> i'd hate for us to get much bigger then, tbh
<ompaul> take out -readtopic in july 
<ompaul> that should give you enough space
<ompaul> I have to go
<rob> there is probably a lot of stale bans though
<ompaul> rob, yeap
<rob> some are from May, they all need to go pretty much
<ompaul> looking at it for a quick hit get about 50 out of there
<ompaul> rob, be careful anyone in the sagan list with nick@ is more than likely there for very good reason 
<rob> ompaul, yep I know
<ompaul> as you would :P
<ompaul>  *!*@*SOME-ip I would use ban tracker to work out why such a ban 
<ompaul> anyway I am off food needed
<rob> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> did one of you guys catch the spam in #ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> nope
* gnomefreak was hoping staff would get them since they are not in the channel
<rob> klined :)
<gnomefreak> on ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Looks like a good chunk of *!*@IP bans are Seveas' remaining.
<gnomefreak> we can use a clean on bans soon
<gnomefreak> >400 in #ubuntu atm
<tonyyarusso> eep
<rob> okay, I've cleaned up a lot of old stale isp host bans (good chance they are dynamic ip/hosts), could use more cleanup still though but should get us though for a while
<rob> does anyone realise http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi is down?
<tonyyarusso> rob: yes - new url
<rob> hmm, might want to fix the bot then :)
<tonyyarusso> rob: https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/ Update your bookmarks
<tonyyarusso> yeah, that true
<rob> hmm my AMD64 and 32 bit firefox pages are coming a long nicely :)
<rob> on the wiki
<gnomefreak> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jenda> ompaul: ?
<bony> hi i am unable to log in to #ubuntu channel what is the problem?:
<bony> what could be the problem?
<PriceChild> Hi bony, one second please.
<PriceChild> bony, you have been banforwarded into #ubuntu-read-topic, please read the topic there for a description of the problem :)
<bony> dose that mean i am not allowed to log into ubuntu?
<PriceChild> wasn't me!
<bhuvan_> PriceChild, thanks for the help :-)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: -1 for gazzak ops.  hard to abuse him that way.
<elkbuntu> lol
<Gary> Hobbsee, :'(
<ompaul> Gary, she gone :P
<Gary> phew
<Gary> :-)
* ompaul looks at the time and goes NOES I broke the tumbleweed as it was just about to start in 58 more mins
<Gary> it's quite quiet today
<ompaul> Gary, please tempt thee not the fate of IRC :)
<Gary> oops, oh yeah
<ompaul> !ops - anyone actually object to me going in and ripping out the *!* that are over a month old in #ubuntu?
<ompaul> de bot sayz nuddin
<ompaul> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> ompaul called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<ompaul>  anyone actually object to me going in and ripping out the *!* that are over a month old in #ubuntu?
<ompaul> still trying to leave the specials
<Hobbsee> ompaul: should be OK
* Gary hides
<ompaul> Hobbsee, lets get three people other than me to agree with me ;-) so you are one 
<ompaul> ahh don't leave her there on her own :)
<Gary> ompaul, can you set GC cloaks?
<ompaul> where you gc for?
<ompaul> and I can 
<Gary> can Venko get a @colchester-lug/member/Venko cloak please?
<ompaul> or is it yours 
<ompaul> ohh this one I know already
<Gary> :-)
<ompaul> Gary, done
<Gary> thanks sweetheart
<elkbuntu> ompaul, no objection
<ompaul> elkbuntu, thanks now all I wants is one more :)
<ompaul> I wantz it
<ompaul> jenda, ^^back to say !ops 
<ompaul> all I wantz is a +1
<nalioth> +1 for what?
<Gary> having a tidy up of old bans in #ubuntu 
<elkbuntu> did anyone else get ctcp version requests from frafu?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, ompaul?
<Pici> Not I.
<elkbuntu> i did. twice
<nalioth> not i, elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> apparantly he did it accidentally while looking at my details :-/
<nalioth> um-hum
<Gary> elkbuntu, you have a stalker :p
<elkbuntu> i have several
<elkbuntu> aoirthoir and \sh fall into that general category
<Gary> awww, I only have nice stalkers, I do cuteness vetting
<jenda> ompaul: no objection here
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, see PM
<PriceChild> *Loves BBQs*
<PriceChild> first bit of decent weather since what... june?
<LongPointyStick> Dear $worldingeneral.  I am terrible at calling people back, or sending people SMS's back.  The time i usually think to do such things is 2am local time, and I dont think you'd appreciate a phonecall at that time, if you're anywhere near australian timezone.  that is all.
<ompaul> LongPointyStick, at least you remember, and then are considerate :-) this you can always claim
<LongPointyStick> oh, only from time to time
<LongPointyStick> i expect people to know this, and not get irate when i dont reply to them.
<ompaul> okay may I ask a favour
* Gary is gonna hijack M&D's BBQ tomorra
<ompaul> I have a large list of bans - should I do it as one blot and we mute the channel for 15 or so seconds 
<ompaul> or advise them that it is about to happen
<ompaul> and it is going to annoy for a second
<ompaul> or three with a minute warning 
<Gary> just mute it, safer?
<Gary> with a "sorry, just housekeeping" message
<ompaul> hmm 
<ompaul> elkbuntu, ?
<ompaul> jenda, ?
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^ as per Gary 
<Gary> looked good
<elkbuntu> yeah... a quick mute with a warning is probably better
<nalioth> ompaul: mute the channel? for what purpose?
<ompaul> done
<Gary> how many cleared bans was that ompaul 
<ompaul> nalioth, so the conversations would not be lost or interfered with while the large list of unbans took place
<ompaul> Gary, I just selected them and let it roll
<nalioth> ompaul: i don't see that being a problem
<nalioth> it's not like it's done hourly or daily
<ompaul> nalioth, I did a *large* amount 
<ompaul> :)
<nalioth> i saw it
<ompaul> anyway there was  a housekeeping warning before it twice
<ompaul> Gary, 59 or 60
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, NOTiSEC said: ubotu: This is about Ubuntu
<mrmonday> any ops around?
<nalioth> mrmonday: nope
<mrmonday> oh ok
<nalioth> mrmonday: what's up?
<mrmonday> someone needs to set guard on for #ubuntu+2
<mrmonday> I joined it and it has +if #ubuntu+1
<mrmonday> which aren't enforced
<mrmonday> as chanserv isn't there
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> r00723r0 called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I added the Council approval to the CC Agenda again.
* nalioth gives PriceChild some steel toed boots
<PriceChild> I'd like some steel toed boots
<PriceChild> I've got some really old german paras boots which are capped with something... not steel though, and they're waterproof about 3,4 inches above ankles so great for hiking
<nalioth> toe caps or toe taps?
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> shh nalioth :)
<nalioth> huh?
<PriceChild> caps.
<nalioth> are the boots with caps on top (toe caps) or taps on the bottom ?
<PriceChild> nevermind... guess i miss-understood :)
<PriceChild> on top
<Gary> PriceChild, I have some, work ones, makes me look all butch
<nalioth> because the germans have had both types
<PriceChild> hehe
* nalioth collects militaria
<PriceChild> Gary, and you don't look butch without them?
<PriceChild> wow
<Gary> nalioth, I used to go to a military boarding school, we used to have a great armoury, with loads of kit, plus I drove a challenger II main battle tank at age 11 :-)
<PriceChild> I've always wanted to own a tank.
<nalioth> Gary: no wonder the British military is the way it is . . . 
* nalioth runs
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<Gary> oi
<Gary> my dad used to be in the REME
<PriceChild> reme?
<Gary> royal electrical & mechanical engineers - the armys RAC
<Gary> nalioth, I also work on a military garrison :p
<nalioth> Gary: you do?
<Gary> I get to see army men all day :-)
<ubotu> In ubotu, sehe said: !TIMTOWTDI is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=TIMTOWTDI
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Evening gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> good evening PriceChild 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-26
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> socrates is looking for freenode staff in #ubuntu
<nixternal> odd if you ask me
<nixternal> kloeri is on it
<PriceChild> Amaranth, we could unset that ban in -offtopic as he was klined... and will only fill up the list.
<Amaranth> can the list be filled?
<Amaranth> i thought we got unlimited ban lists for our channels
<PriceChild> nope
<PriceChild> it can be filled
<PriceChild> and I don't think -offtopic has the limit lifted
<PriceChild> it doesn't no
<nalioth> Amaranth: there is no such thing as "unlimited"
<Amaranth> oh?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Pici> If anyone is interested, I slapped together a companion irssi script to notify.pl: http://nullcortex.com/code/irssi/critical_notify.png
<nalioth> Pici: what does it do?
<Pici> nalioth: Its a second set of hilights that use the critical option of notify-send so that they come up bright red in the notify area.
* nalioth feels his eyes glaze  :P
<ubotu> In ubotu, Brian___ said: what is better, ubuntu 7.04 or ubuntu  6.06?
<Pici> !bot | Brian___ 
<ubotu> Brian___: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> Brian___: Can we help you?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> hmm, ban tracker seems to be down
<[Ramy] >  hi all, after making some testing for pidgin IRC built-in client, I was banned from #ubuntu, may because I was logging in and out , allot. how I can repair that ?
<nalioth> robotgeek: did you go to the new site?
* robotgeek sees email folder
<robotgeek> nalioth: where is it?
<nalioth> i have no idea, seve as told us the other day
<nalioth> let me look
<tonyyarusso> robotgeek, nalioth: https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Pici> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nalioth> http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/ robotgeek 
<Pici> s/factoids/bantracker
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: i have it in my cronjobs
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: what on earth for?
<[Ramy] >  hi all, after making some testing for pidgin IRC built-in client, I was banned from #ubuntu, may because I was logging in and out , allot. how I can repair that ?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: ubot3 gets an update hourly
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: aaaah.
<nalioth> [Ramy] : #ubuntu is not for testing your stuff  #test is.
<nalioth> i dont see any bans
<[Ramy] > ok, but now I'm banned. I want to login again in #ubuntu. it was my mistake, how I can recover it ?
<Pici> I dont see a ban either.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: you see any bans for [Ramy]  ?
<[Ramy] > I have bans on [Ramy]  and AboSamoor
<Pici> ah..
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: no
<Pici> Its the ircname I think.
<tonyyarusso> Good call Pici 
<tonyyarusso> Yes
<tonyyarusso> https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi?query=shit&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<tonyyarusso> [Ramy] : It's because your ircname (ramy@shit.ju.com) contains "shit".
<[Ramy] > aha, thanks . I shall convert it now . thanks :)
<databuddy> ah there we are
<databuddy> !seen ompaul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ompaul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<databuddy> .seen ompaul
<databuddy> ;_;
<Pici> databuddy: he was last on ~6 hours ago. Whats up?
<nalioth> databuddy: can we help you?
<databuddy> ah
<databuddy> nalioth: he said he unbanned my starz/starscalling nicks from #ubuntu but it seems its still there
<databuddy> figured i would just wait for him to be on and mssg him
<databuddy> ^^
<databuddy> http://www.rinkworks.com/stupid/cs_os.shtml <<-- awesome linky btw XD
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> databuddy, starscaling is on the autoban list for some reason
<Mez> 2007-08-20T13:54:07 *** starscalling (starscalling!n=databudd@unaffiliated/starscalling) has left #ubuntu (requested by ChanServ)
<databuddy> Mez: yeah dont worry about it - he'll take that off i guess
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> BlindSide called the ops in #ubuntu
<Gary> doh
<rob> actually I could have sworn his host is similar to an old stale two month old ban I removed yesterday
<rob> blindside's host that is
<ompaul> rob, thats what I thought
<rob> I guess that was a pretty good hit rate, I removed a whole heap and only one possible troll returned :)
* ompaul goes to check the list
<ompaul> rob, not in my logs of stuff removed or added 
<ompaul> :-/
<rob> hmm
<rob> maybe it is similar but dynamic?
<ompaul> searching for  broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz
<ompaul> so not on the broadband level 
<Gary> just ban @*.nz :p
<rob> hmm well, I guess my hit rate was 100% then, I'll take that :D
<rob> heh
<rob> I'm thinking Bucket might be a troll too
* rob watches #ubuntu for a bit
<rob> maybe not.
<Gary> hey Pici- 
<Gary> right, off to 'rents house
<gnomefreak> Pici-: if you can post the script somewhere for notify.pl
<elkbuntu> rob, it's only been a day so far.. wait for the rest ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hello databuddy, can I help you with anything?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* Gary trips up PriceChild 
<Gary> umm Pricey I meant
<Pricey> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* Gary isn't auto voiced yet :'(
<Pricey> nope...
<Pricey> you're also not on access for -offtopic yet it seems
<Gary> oh yeah
* Gary tickles Seveaz 
* stdin isn't auto voiced either :(
<Gary> are you oped stdin ?
<stdin> in #kubuntu, yes
<Gary> ahhh, kde :p
* Gary hides
* stdin sets konqi on Gary
<Gary> aww cute
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild wonders why he can't !capitals is <alias> shout
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> poningru called the ops in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> I don't know why people think that is still funny
<voraistos> hey can you guys uban me ? i didnt do that on purpose
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> how that wasn't on purpose?
<voraistos> well, this guy wanted to delete files as root
<Tm_T> and?
<Tm_T> you wanted to be funny?
<voraistos> i didnt realise that /* didnt always mean anyfolder or whatever file :P
<Tm_T> ...
<voraistos> well, i did know, but didnt realise it when i typed it
<Xoris> but well /* _always_ means "all the files in the root directory"
<voraistos> thats why i said damn afterwards and i was about to apologyze, but i was too slow :P
<voraistos> i know
<voraistos> i wansnt thinking in bash
<Xoris> s/in bash// :P
<voraistos> i was just thinking *path-to-the-directory-
<voraistos> *
<voraistos> well, i guess they just dont want me there anymore :P
* voraistos is angry and is now preparing his rampage on all the people he helped before through ssh wahahahahaha
<voraistos> joking indeed
<Xoris> voraistos, people sometimes lie when they get banned. i suppose the ops can't really know whether you're lying or not, so perhaps you'll have to be patient for a while
<voraistos> but i still have access on people's machines (root) even though i did ask them to change their pass
<Xoris> that's called "being stupid". though that doesn't mean you should exploit that ;P
<voraistos> i dont really care
<voraistos> i dont exploit that
<Xoris> i know, just saying
<voraistos> nah i did exploit it once :P
<voraistos> the guy was nice and liked pink floyd
<voraistos> so i charged his mac's hdd with flac
<voraistos> thats kinda illegal, but well, it was nice, somehow
<voraistos> err...
<voraistos> when does the ban end ?
<voraistos>  - i dont need the channel but i like to pay a visit from time to time-
<voraistos> friendly visit
<voraistos> Amaranth , you... banner !
<elkbuntu> voraistos, the default ban time is 24hrs
<voraistos> cool
<voraistos> how do i know if he respected the defaults, or not ? :P
<voraistos> ah, anyway
<elkbuntu> voraistos, because bans need to be lifted by a person
<Amaranth> I have to manually remove it in 24 hours
<voraistos> wow really ?
<Amaranth> which reminds me, what happened to ubotu having a ban timer?
<voraistos> i thought bots were taking care of that ?
<voraistos> yep :P
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, it kept messing up and removing permabans iirc
<Amaranth> ick
<elkbuntu> so we kept getting the scriptkiddie flooding or something
<elkbuntu> i could be wrong, but that is as i recall it
<voraistos> what is ubot3 ?
<voraistos> in this channel
<voraistos> and the rest
<elkbuntu> a backup for ubotu
<voraistos> oh ok
<voraistos> yep i remember that freakin bot was crashing quite a lot for a while
<voraistos> when dapper was released i think
<voraistos> the channel was just... wow
<elkbuntu> voraistos, if you have no further business here, it is best you leave. this isnt a chat channel
<voraistos> kk
<voraistos> ill be back
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *watches bethany*
<PriceChild> Pici, i can never make my mind up about that guy....
<Pici> ahmadsaifan?
<Pici> Or bethany?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> the first
<ubotu> dasnipa called the ops in #ubuntu-chicago
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<databuddy> eh
<databuddy> ompaul: hey sup
<ompaul> databuddy, gotcha
* ompaul has been lookin for ya
<ompaul> pm
<databuddy> did u get my memo?
<databuddy> yeah ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-18
<Flannel> Hmmm, someone who speaks spanish needs to write a factoid for #ubuntu-mx
<Mez> !mx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx
<Mez> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seeker`> hmm, I'm not sure ubottu is *my* favourite infobot
<nalioth> well, that was fun - NOT
<Flannel> eh?
<nalioth> you missed the 3000+ bot attack that hit the network?
<nalioth> lucky you
<Flannel> I suppose so.
<nalioth> knocked hundreds of people off
<elky_work> nalioth: just now?
<nalioth> elky_work: the past half hour has been a wild one for the staff
<nalioth> #ubuntu is _VERY_ lucky to have missed out
<elky_work> i'm glad to hear we did
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> klined
<elky_work> same bored people?
<nalioth> seems teh kiddiez are coming out of the woodwork tonight
<nalioth> no, not the same
<elky_work> if only i could trade places with these idiots and use their endless spare time for something productive
<Flannel> Seriously
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, h2i said: ubottu: which is why you are disappointing
 * elky_work raises an eyebrow
<ubottu> wirenik called the ops in #ubuntu (Mecha25)
<Mecha25> hey guys, there's somebody /msg spamming #ubuntu.  Different nicks each time, occasionally repeating.  Also, it's odd, none of the nicks are listed as logged in
<nalioth> Mecha25: thanks, gone
<Mecha25> :) gotta love administration
<elky_work> gotta love when the users help themselves
<elky_work> rather than just screaming obscenities and pleasing the spam overlords
<Myrtti> I can haz new body?
<elky_work> Myrtti: we can try put in a bulk order maybe?
<elky_work> your back hurting again? :(
<Myrtti> Yup... Although it has been worse... I need a new bed and a personal masseuse
 * elky_work cuddles Myrtti better :)
<elky_work> Myrtti: do you have an eggshell foam layer for your bed?
<Myrtti> Nope... Ive got only a foam mattress... I should really invest... Though...if my plans of moving are turning true, it might be best not to buy a thing...
<elky_work> i get a bad back all the time, but eggshell mattress does help
<nalioth> and you can get the 20cm thick eggshell topper for your existing mattress (and roll it up and take it with you)
<elky_work> yeah
<bazhang> those are awesome
<Myrtti> To UK ;-) ?
<bazhang> they sell them in the uk for sure.
<bazhang> cured me of chronic bad back in less than a month
<Myrtti> Yeah, but not going to buy one from here and ship it there ;-)
<Myrtti> But yeah, I could stash the one here at my moms
<elky_work> Myrtti: you're moving to the UK?
<Myrtti> Might be ;-)
<nalioth> everyone is moving closer to me
<Myrtti> Yeah, we love you so
 * Myrtti cuddles everyone
<jpds> Guys, Ordos is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<jpds> "93 new messages in awaylog". Fail...
<Flannel> Farmer man!!! ... hmmm, he almost needs his own theme music.
<jpds> Flannel: Yeah, I put his IP on hilights... got a ton of msgs in awaylog :(
 * Flannel is grumpy at google for making people misunderstand the software stages.
 * Myrtti curses loudly
 * Myrtti huggles Gary 
<Gary> getting pm chat ups from a person who seems to only be in #ubuntu btw Myrtti
<Gary> maybe they are pm'ing others?
<Gary> faik78 is the nick
<Gary> just for your info btw
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> I've not seen any reports
<Gary> they might just be stalking me, but since they only seem to be in that channel, thought i'd let you know
<bazhang> any reason for holycow to be idling here day after day?
<bazhang> Gary, got him in PM now
<Gary> woo, it is a chat up, gave me his/her msn address now...
<Myrtti> lol
<Gary> so thats two of us, wonder who else?
<bazhang> seems not to be malicious so far.
<bazhang> just a reaaaallly low EQ
<Myrtti> just not considerate
<bazhang> yup
<Gary> I told im it was seen as rude
<bazhang> Gary, I PM'ed him to ask about it
<bazhang> holycow, how may we assist you? there is a no idle policy here.
<bazhang> Gary, he agreed not to randomly PM people; see how long that holds.
<Gary> yay
<ikonia> Gary: I got one
<ikonia> he just quit
<bazhang> ikonia, when? ie in the last five minutes or so?
<bazhang> err that is from when you posted that
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<ikonia> errr about 9:40 according to my log
<ikonia> bazhang: so about 10 minutes before I posted that
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: while you're at it, check holycow from the logs
<bazhang> ikonia, okay thanks; thought he had kept it up after our chat in PM when he said he would cease.
<ikonia> from what you said it was about the same time, maybe just before
<bazhang> aha
<Seeker`> :O
<Myrtti> whut
<Seeker`> dunno
<Myrtti> he has refused to explain his being here, nobody knows why he'd be here...
<elkbuntu> he's banforwarded from somewhere i think
<elkbuntu> but where, i really have no clue
<elkbuntu> but, he's one that mostly dealt with sev
<bazhang> thought he was ban-forwarded from kubuntu-kde4
<elkbuntu> no trace of why
<bazhang> thought it was his ident; used to be much worse than biteme
<elkbuntu> bazhang, he waits until he's allowed into places then changes it, from what i remember
<elkbuntu> it's like a game
<bazhang> I think you are correct elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> like a game for a child waiting for her parents to turn their back before stealing the cookies
<Seeker`> mmm...cookies
<elkbuntu> who is ubot5 again?
<bazhang> jpd-s one iirc
<bazhang> that was weird
<ikonia> very
<bazhang> and back as shuttleworthless
<bazhang> briefly.
<elkbuntu> ha, that's the best insult they could come up with?
<bazhang> <Shuttleworthless> YO I USED TO SELL OIL. NOW I USE AFRICA TO MARKET A RAP linux distro
 * elkbuntu raises an eyebrow
<elkbuntu> ah, he hit -women too
<elkbuntu> gone though
<Myrtti> this is fun... Fujisan is pestering #freenode
<Myrtti> 12:54 < Fujisan> i have waited for hours :(
<elkbuntu> heh
<Myrtti> 12:59 < Myrtti> Fujisan: I had to wait 18 years to become adult
<elkbuntu> is he still trying to get cloaked?
<Myrtti> yup
<elkbuntu> he thinks the cloak will let him ban evade
<elkbuntu> he even said so several times
<bazhang> \o/
 * elkbuntu couldn't resist
<Myrtti> kekekek
<ikonia> I was thinking about it.....
<Gary> hehe
<elkbuntu> hahahaha
<Mez> what did I miss?
<elkbuntu> is everyone else laughing now?
<Myrtti> I'm crying
<Myrtti> does that count?
<Gary> I'm kinda giggling
<Gary> well, most of that is lack of chocolate
<Myrtti> his lack of clue makes me sorta ... lack my faith in humankind again
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, remember that the staff haven't granted him a cloak because of his lack of clue, and remember that faith
<ikonia> I don't know why he's just not removed, it's clear he will add no value to any channel
<elkbuntu> the whole 'ignore, but never say no because that might cause conflict' thing freenode has going in the situation isn't helping much.
<elkbuntu> it's just, prolonging the problem
<ikonia> I don't see an issue in saying "sorry your a known issue to multiple channels - bye"
<ikonia> letting it amble on seems to just create an issue
<ikonia> (from where I am sitting)
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i agree totally. it's counter productive and only causing time-sinks.
<ikonia> look at the ammount of nonsense being discussed in there already about it
<elkbuntu> an amusing one that reacts well to being poked, but still.
<ikonia> he says he's 23 and can't participate in a conversation - so therefore why bother
<gnomefreak> is he the same person that Matthew G bloged about?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, no
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, this guy wouldnt have the brains to pull off what mr farmer did
<bazhang> aka ORDOS
<gnomefreak> from what im seeing your right
<gnomefreak> ah him again
<bazhang> now in k-ot
<elkbuntu> the first time this guy asked for a cloak it was literally 'so i can get into a channel that banned me' in pretty much that wording
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> not real bright at all
<elkbuntu> that channel being #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> on release day
<elkbuntu> he's been waiting that long for his precious little cloak that a. wont work, b. wont work, c. wont work.
<elkbuntu> it might have been the day after release day, cant remember, but well... yeah.
<elkbuntu> hahaha
<gnomefreak> he changed his user name to Japan and the channels hes in are not the same either (no ##f*ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> ikonia: spoken well but i might have said "remove him" to more of a question
<ikonia> no - it was a request - not a question
<ikonia> I do'nt see the point in allow it to continue
<ikonia> don't
<gnomefreak> i agree 100%
<gnomefreak> but i doubt they will remove/ban him from freenode
<ikonia> I doubt it to
<ikonia> as I said "for the record"
<gnomefreak> yep
<ikonia> just felt someone had to "say it" for the record
<gnomefreak> rich made right call but im not sure if its freenode issue or ubuntu issue atm, if he did same in other freenode channels that it would be freenode issue
<ikonia> his behaviour in #ubuntu-* is an ubuntu issue as I see it, hence why I'm not asking / requesting staff resolve it
<gnomefreak> im still not happy about his call but it is a right one unless we hae proof other channels were involved
<ikonia> his attitude/behaviour on the server has a whole - is for the record
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, #freenode is a channel.
<elkbuntu> he does the same to defocus
<elkbuntu> he basically tries to chat up anything that looks vaguely female
 * ikonia shaves the beard
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: but rich isnt seeing it that way
<gnomefreak> in the sense as he only muted him for continueing
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, the current tactics are of the 'out of our site, out of our mind' kind of network management
<gnomefreak> freenode has changed alot since it was taken over  but mostly since jan. this year
<elkbuntu> yes, indeed
<gnomefreak> for the worst IMO
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, you're not the only one who thinks that
<gnomefreak> i think i know Uzr277 just cant remember from where
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: good i thought i was or atleast one of 2 or 3
<bazhang> gnomefreak, what channel for uzr277
<gnomefreak> bazhang: dont remember it wsa a while ago
<jpds> bazhang: #freenode
<elkbuntu> bazhang, #f
<Myrtti> my only issue is only about enabling pm's by default for unregistered
<gnomefreak> oh now yes #freenode
<gnomefreak> please dont do it
<elkbuntu> this guy
<gnomefreak> rich is gonna get mad and mute/ban/remove peoeple
<Myrtti> how about we keep our issues on this side of the fence. I'm pretty sure the people at #freenode have their hands full
<gnomefreak> people
<Mez> ooh, ompaul singing - scary
<Mez> http://www.flickr.com/photos/xalior/2716796701/in/set-72157606455931965/
<elkbuntu> hmm possible /b/tard in -ot
<Myrtti> Mez: looooollll
<Myrtti> hummm...
<Myrtti> !time evoked a response from both bah and I also got a notice from 13:57 [freenode] -Kate798(i=user@pool-96-229-242-178.lsanca.fios.verizon.net)- Current  time: Mon Aug 18 03:57:20 2008
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elkbuntu> oh really now
<Mez> yep, same here too...
<elkbuntu> who is 'bah'?
<Mez> elkbuntu, no idea, but I thought he was a bot a couple of days ago - there actually IS a person there though
<Mez> (aswell)
<Myrtti> he's still on the channel, I muted him
<Mez> Myrtti, I changed your ban to a forward
<Myrtti> was doing that myself, thanks luv
<Mez> hehe, ah... sorry
<Mez> didnt realy
<Mez> realise *
<elkbuntu> oh *lookie*
 * Myrtti looks
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, zax
<Pici> don't get her started on him....
<bazhang> he is nothing compared to zaapiel
<ubottu> wgrant called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<elkbuntu> keybuk to the rescue
 * Myrtti  yawns
<ikonia> well the guys in #ubuntu-ru are not helpful people
<ikonia> I can see why n_i_k_a was joining #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> -ru is a trollpit unfortunately
<ikonia> I didn't realise that
<ikonia> is there no ops in there ?
<elkbuntu> only time i ever went in there, it caused a flood of horny russians to go to -women and ask for sex
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> I've just had to remove a guy from #ubuntu - he's been a pain all day but I genuinly think he doesn't understand
<ikonia> I asked for some one to translate to get help across to him, and was greeted with smart answers
<ikonia> sad for a community
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> some people are not worth the effort
<ikonia> I don't think his intentions where bad, just couldn't understand
<elkbuntu> more to the point, we dont get paid enough.
<Pici> I demand more cookies
<ikonia> just hoped if someone explained in his native language he'd understand and I can remove the ban
<Pici> ikonia: who?
<ikonia> N_I_K_A [n=Jey@195.46.100.198] has quit ["ÌåÍÿ ÁîËüØå òÓò Íåò..."]
<elkbuntu> Pici, *more*? you mean you're getting some already? WHERE'S MINE?!
 * Myrtti points to translate.google.com
<Myrtti> no, not really.
<ikonia> it's not a way to have an interactive conversation
<Pici> ikonia: he/it did the same thing in -devel
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> I just don't think he understood
<bazhang> that was not standard russian
<bazhang> more like leet-russian
 * Pricey wonders what he walked in on
<elkbuntu> bazhang, clueless drifter from -ru floated into -devel and #ubuntu
<bazhang> elkbuntu, that is being generous imo
<elkbuntu> probably
<bazhang> russian doesnt usually replace cyrillic characters with numb4rs
<Pricey> Looks like i.ve missed an interesting night.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, many of them write english with the cyrillic alphabet
<Pricey> Yay and more anti-freenode
<elkbuntu> we're quite entitled to disagree strongly with how things are run
<elkbuntu> like, how fujisan is allowed to ask for months for a cloak, be told it's in progress, whilst annoying the living daylight out of everyone in the vincinity of the main freenode channels
<Pricey> Indeed
<Pricey> Haven't looked outside this channel yet
 * Myrtti gives pricey a cookie
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, lets just say a few of us burned off steam
<elkbuntu> it was good fun for all who watched.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, heads up on bacta in #freenode, he's on an ISP warning for harrassing the linuxchix server ;)
<elkbuntu> not a good idea to mess with friends of ISP management in NZ
<elkbuntu> incoming netsplit?
<PriceChild> i'll take a look at fuj when home
<PriceChild> i'm only checking up, not in other channels
 * jussi01 walks in
<elkbuntu> i must figure how you do that? i havent worked out how to walk into my monitor without it complaining
<jussi01> hehe
 * Myrtti sighs
<ikonia> what's up
<Myrtti> apart from being frustrated senseless?
<Myrtti> nothing much
<ikonia> why frustation ?
<Myrtti> several reasons, most prominent being that a person who is supposed to know thing or two about python and perl seems to know nothing and also has no experience in linux. in addition he didn't apparently understand he could run tidy to *.html
<elkbuntu> haha
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti
<Pici> Oooh. :(
<elkbuntu> just imagine how cool that makes you look
<Myrtti> almost as cool as when I innocently asked after an upload to a server failed several times "max_uploads = 2M has been changed to 160M in php.ini, right?"
<Myrtti> "RIGHT?"
<elkbuntu> heh
<Myrtti> I need something to twiddle with. I feel like breaking something.
<ikonia> Pici: is he in other channels too ?
<ikonia> oh, it's doel again
<Myrtti> how sad he's muted
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> ikonia: what was that?
<ikonia> which one ?
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> I saw wrong
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> spoke to him in pm - he seemed to understand
<ikonia> another russian guy
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (slipttees abuse)
<bazhang> wow nice work freenode dudes :)
<ikonia> eyes on EXT4 - seen him before
<ikonia> (assuming it's the same guy)
<bazhang> seems like it
<ikonia> lenswipe seems a pain
<bazhang> he is pushing the envelope
<ikonia> trying to speak to him in pm
<ikonia> helps if I mute the right guy !
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> ooh good
<ikonia> I did
<ikonia> phew
<ikonia> just wasn't responding
<ikonia> he didn't respond in pm - and is carrying on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> ok, I'm going to pull ASUS-tek over
<ikonia> whre is he ?
<ikonia> offtopic ?
<bazhang> want me to PM　
<Myrtti> no, I'll do it
<bazhang> k
<Myrtti> I'll mute him on -offtopic for the duration
<ikonia> n=andre@92.3.250.0
<ikonia> does that seem like a faked address to anyone ;)
<ikonia> he's actually on the network address
<bazhang> that was threedee?
<bazhang> seems very familiar
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> aha
<ikonia> .0 network address is odd though
<bazhang> and the cd cant play questions
<ikonia> yes, but its the .0 network address that seems odd
<bazhang> true; I was thinking about the andre and the fake outrage
<ikonia> yes a network address for an IP for some one who is "new" seems most odd
<takeyouthere> umm why did i get banned from ubuntu?
<ikonia> takeyouthere: because you've been in 3 times today
<ikonia> spouting the same thung
<takeyouthere> I never got a chance to say
<ikonia> good
<nalioth> takeyouthere: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for Ubuntu related chit chat
<ikonia> you have been in a minimum of 3 times today spouting rubbish about not being able to live with your self if you where ubuntu and what they did, and shuttleworth raped africa etc etc
<takeyouthere> I didnt say anything about shuttleworth
<takeyouthere> i was going to say that if i made a distro i would never be able to live with gnome if i choosed it
<nalioth> takeyouthere: multiple trips to the 'enter' key aren't welcome, either
<ikonia> takeyouthere: you where in earlier as the user doel also
<takeyouthere> doel?
<ikonia> ahh doel was not you
<ikonia> my mistake
<ikonia> a similar nick
<ikonia> takeyouthere: you where in earlier just pasting the same lines as you have ejust tried to do
<takeyouthere> no i wasnt going to do that i was going to say the reason
<ikonia> you've just done it
<ikonia> again
<ikonia> exactly the same as before
<ikonia> takeyouthere: why where you doing that ? was there a reason you kept flooding the channel on multiple occasions with the same text ?
<takeyouthere> my keyboard does that sometimes
<takeyouthere> i got a new one
<ikonia> please don't try that
<ikonia> you seem to be able to type perfectly, then it stick on that line again, exactly the same as before
<ikonia> you also manged to change the line from "what ubuntu did" to "what canonical" did
<ikonia> thats not a keyboard sticking
<ikonia> could you explain the real reason ?
<ikonia> takeyouthere: if you've not got a real reason for this, could you leave the channel and come back when you do have a real reason you' like to explain
<takeyouthere> yeah i am busy playing kingdom hearts i will come back later
<ubottu> Daviey called the ops in #ubuntu (henry_)
<nalioth> sorted
<Pici> bubblesort
<Mez> Daviey, arent you an op?
<Mez> apparently not
<Daviey> Mez: nope
<Mez> Daviey, why the voice in here then?
<Daviey> because i rock :)
<Myrtti> I would call it a chocolaty thump
<Pici> Can I eat it?
<PriceChild> Today was a good day.
<Myrtti> hullo ompaul
<ompaul> Myrtti, after morning
<ompaul> jussi01, can #ubuntu-ke (kenya) have a bot?
 * ompaul feels very close to saying "they can has bot?"
<Myrtti> ompaul: perhaps nalioth could supply them with some other than ubottu?
<ompaul> ohh its a jussi01 with extra bits
<ompaul> nalioth, if you see this <ompaul> jussi01, can #ubuntu-ke (kenya) have a bot?
<ompaul> * ompaul feels very close to saying "they can has bot?"  perhaps you could help / oblige
<jussi01_> ompaul: ask jpds
<ompaul> jpds, ^^
<jpds> jussi01_: Ah, there you are.
 * Pici wrangles the bots
<jussi01_> heh
<ompaul> jussi01, I can ask botz for jpds ?
<ompaul> !jpds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jpds
<jussi01_> what going on?youall missed me?
 * Myrtti jumpglomps jussi01_ 
<jpds> ompaul: ubot3 is in #ubuntu-ke.
<ompaul> jpds, thanks
<jpds> s/is in .../nal already placed it in there/
 * jussi01_ ison some random windows machine in helsinki train station, waiting for his train
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> jussi01_, bad train station makes you do bad things
<ompaul> bad train station
<jpds> jussi01_: You're using... mIRC? :o
<jussi01_> ompaul: sad isnt it
<jussi01_> no
<jussi01_> mibbit
<ompaul> jussi01, a crime against the free loving public if you ask me
<jussi01_> not much I can do
<jussi01_> stupid space bar on this key board... :/
<ompaul> jussi01, find staff and explain they are discriminating against you
<jussi01_> ompaul: Idont think they would understand...
<ompaul> jussi01_, start crying at them about the crimes against sparrows
<ompaul> or something
<ompaul> every time someone starts windows a flea dies I don't know // me runs out of rational thought
<jussi01_> hehe
<jussi01_> and who ever decided on this mammothstart bar... should be shot
<ubottu> eth01 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ompaul> we know we know ....
<Jack_Sparrow> Grumpy grumpy
 * jussi01_ hugs ompaul
<Myrtti> ohnoes!
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, I just wondered why more people don't say that ;-)
<Myrtti> someone has given Jack_Sparrow grumblecookies!
<Myrtti> HIIIIDDDEEE
<Jack_Sparrow> They work well in my slingshot
 * Myrtti sighs
<jussi01> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<ikonia> n=curtis*!curtis@* is that an acceptable ban format for any nick based on curtis and with an ident of curtis on any host
<ikonia> could someone verify that for me please
<PriceChild> ikonia: nope that's not good
<ikonia> PriceChild: can you educate please
<PriceChild> curtis!?=curtis@* would be what you want, but be careful
<ikonia> exactly why I'm checking
<PriceChild> different be careful
<ikonia> ooh
<PriceChild> be careful about what your wildcards will match
<PriceChild> that's after being careful that you've made it do what you want it to do :)
<PriceChild> ikonia: /whois ikonia.
<ikonia> PriceChild: but isn't curtis!? only doing "curtis" as a nick
<ikonia> I'm identified
<PriceChild> -!- ikonia [n=mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia] is what you should get (or there abouts
<ikonia> apologies, not following
<PriceChild> To match that exactly in a ban, you would do +b ikonia!n=mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> that part I get
<PriceChild> Now, in there you can put *s or ?s.
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (juikku)
<ikonia> so if I did ikonia?s would that capture all parts of "ikonia" starting nick names
<ikonia> eg: ikonia_avoid
<PriceChild> No
<PriceChild> ? only matches a single character
<PriceChild> * matches any number
<ikonia> ahh
<PriceChild> so ikonia? matches ikoniaa, ikoniab, etc.
<ikonia> I was trying to be careful to not go overboard
<ikonia> yes, I see that
<PriceChild> ikonia* matches ikoniaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ikonia> thank you, thats clear
<ikonia> that makes sense now
<PriceChild> if you are making a ban on the ident, you might want to do *!?=mattd@*
<PriceChild> That ? will match i or n, which are the two options, depepnding on identd or not
<ikonia> ok - just walking through in my head
<nalioth> ubot3 has been in #ubuntu-ke for some time
<ubot3> nalioth: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * nalioth pets ubot3 
<ikonia> nalioth: I've got your new VM up - I'll just create your account/move your keys
<nalioth> not sure why we're getting repeat requests
<ikonia> nalioth: apologies, meant to mention it earlier
<nalioth> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> nalioth: ubuntu 8.04 as requested
<ikonia> PriceChild: based on the example you've jsut given *!?=mattd@*
<ikonia> actually - no I see it
<nalioth> ikonia: thanks :)
<ikonia> nalioth: no problem - be with you in two minutes, just working out the best way to catch this rat
<ikonia> without causing pain to anyone else
<ikonia> actually - the bads I put in place seem to still have him covered
<ikonia> bans even
<ikonia> PriceChild: thanks for the lesson
<PriceChild> no probs
<ikonia> didn't know the "?" singel char
<ikonia> handy to know
<elkbuntu> ikonia, an imposter?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-19
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok Hey...
<mneptok> heya
<mneptok> 'sup?
<Jack_Sparrow> Just thought I would say hi...
<Jack_Sparrow> THe hammer was appropiate
<Jack_Sparrow> sp   argh
<mneptok> it usually is. ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> I have been busy, how is ompaul and the rest of the gang
<Jack_Sparrow> Martinp23 Was there some business we can help you with today
<mneptok> Jack_Sparrow: no idea. got back from a week in .jp on friday. been adjusting.
<elky_work> Jack_Sparrow: you may notice a special word in Martinp23's hostmask
<mneptok> "junkiejesus?"
<elky_work> mneptok: not quite
<nalioth> wikimedia?
<Flannel> p23!
 * elky_work confiscates the crack from you all
<Flannel> elky_work: you're just jealous that I got the right answer.
<mneptok> harumph.
<elky_work> i still maintain that "*** ChanServ gives mneptok the permission to talk." is the scariest line ever put out by an irc client
<Jack_Sparrow> elky_work didnt recognize the nick'
<elky_work> Jack_Sparrow: i always whois the strange people
<Pici> elky_work: I'd get tired of whoising mneptok if I were you
<mneptok> but i like the inappropriate touching!
<Martinp23> :o
<elky_work> haha
<Flannel> Er... do we have a locales upgrade factoid yet?
 * Myrtti blinks
<nalioth> one of the large NE US trunks is having problems
<nalioth> http://www.internetpulse.net/Main.aspx?xAxis=Destination&yAxis=Origin&zAxis=Metric&nAxis=Period         <<< report card
<Myrtti> Rhetoric question of the morning: why am I awake?
<ajmitch> Myrtti: caffeine
<Myrtti> Nope, cant be it.
<Myrtti> Woke up an hour ago
<mneptok> Myrtti: because you're not sleeping.
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-ke, simiyu said: ubot3 : what is ubuntu
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * jussi01 is tired...
<ikonia> 7 people with the ssame IP just joined
<ikonia> pretty much the same nick
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<Flannel> I agree.
<ikonia> none of them respond to a PM
<ikonia> I'm tempted to mute them in preperation for whats coming, as if they are real they all have a PM waiting
<ikonia> or am I being over cautious/silly
<Flannel> Well, a mute of the one IP will fix it
<Flannel> so, if something happens, its easy to get a handle on the situation quickly
<ikonia> thats what I meant
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> normal trick is for them to all start flooding
<Flannel> so, I don't really see it as requiring a preemptive sort of thing
<ikonia> I guess so
<Flannel> for all we know.. its someone whos got a confused client connecting a few times.
<ikonia> nah, the numbers after the nick are a script
<ikonia> but I understand what your saying
<Flannel> bozy has actually been in the channel for a while, so either its an extreme case of making us comfortable (which still won't make us react slower), or its just someone being ignorant.
<Flannel> well, "a while" being two hours
<ikonia> all we can do is see what happens
 * Flannel should read timestamps more often.
 * Myrtti sighs
<bazhang>  hackbozy80 (n=hackbozy@60.216.140.224) has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> same real name as boyz
<ikonia> boyz[56,52,etc}
<bazhang> yup; also dfdfdfdf and asdasdasfd from a few mins ago
<ikonia> ghy86 too - same IP
<Myrtti> /who 60.216.140.224
<ikonia> genius
<Myrtti> no staff around according to /stats p
<Myrtti> I'll have my mute trigger finger ready
<Flannel> nothing malicious so far, certainly no need for staff yet
<ikonia> another one just joined
<ikonia> he's getting ready ;)
<Flannel> nah, its been ebbing and flowing for a while
<ikonia> now it's on different nicks though....I feel a disturbance.....
<Myrtti> Flannel: just checking beforehand
<ikonia> ;)
<ikonia> and another....
<bazhang> is azn_emo_boi being deliberately obtuse?
<Myrtti> China Network Communications Group Corporation
<ikonia> Myrtti: Hmmmm
<ikonia> bazhang: not being following.....watching
<Myrtti> CNCGROUP Shandong province network
<bazhang> have ghy89 in PM
<Flannel> bazhang: He's just a little slower/not used to IRC/etc
<ikonia> ooh really
<bazhang> no response yet
<bazhang> think its a botnet
<ikonia> bazhang: I've had no response to any of them
<ikonia> off he goes
<Flannel> second time, at that
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> heh max
<Flannel> Thats at least the second time Ive hit him up for that.
<bazhang> longest running nick-spammer of all time
 * Myrtti flips a coin
 * Dave2 steals it
<Myrtti> 13:13 < TurboBee> hi excuse me guys, how do i take over #freenode
<Myrtti> ^ @ #freenode
<Myrtti> he's also in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> uh, "-ubuntu-info- Unable To Execute Command - Permission Denied."
<elkbuntu> why did i just have that show up?
<Myrtti> 13:17 [freenode] @,- ubuntu-info [i=ubuntu@gateway/tor/x-b496e5cc1713a666]
<Myrtti> 13:17 [freenode] @,-  ircname  : Visit http://www.ubuntu.com.my
<elkbuntu> ah, the bot in the -sg channel
<elkbuntu> im not really sure whose it is
<elkbuntu> how do i make an ubottu-esque bot join a channel again?
<Myrtti> which bot and which channel?
<elkbuntu> whichever is available to join, and -sg
<Myrtti> ubot3: @login
<ubot3> Factoid login not found
<Myrtti> ubot3: ~login
<Myrtti> oh well.
<elkbuntu> so...
 * elkbuntu grasps teh wooden chair
<elkbuntu> any sign of mr farmer tonight so far?
<jussi01> mr farmer?
<elkbuntu> spammerboy
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> not that ive seen
<elkbuntu> the tard who got on mjg59's wrong side
<jussi01> oh yeah
<jussi01> where is hobbsee anyway?
<elkbuntu> boycotting us because we didnt want opwars here
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: huh?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, what about that needs explaining?
<Seeker`> Hobbsee wanted opwars?
 * Myrtti pm's an url
<Myrtti> public one, but still
<soundray> Did you see that KING_OF_LIFE thing, or was that sent to me personally...?
<Pici> yes, the floodbots took care of it
<soundray> Thanks Pici
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, she and gno me freak had a bit of a disagreement
<Myrtti> status
<Myrtti> äahg
<Pici> o.o
<ubot3> In ubot3, Abhi_Wikkan said: !what is your name?
<ubot3> In ubot3, Abhi_Wikkan said: what is your name?
<Pici> ...
<Myrtti> ubot3: tell Abhi_Wikkan about yourself
 * Myrtti flips
<Pici> woo
<Pici> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> NEWSFLASH: Life is a beach - and then you learn how to spell
<Pici> Dyslexics of the world, untie!
<Mez> DNA - National Dyslexics Assosciation
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, z_ said: ubottu says it is the worse way to restart my machine?
<myrtti> MEH.
<Pici> Yep
<myrtti> I can haz failbucket.
 * Dave2 goes to empty the failbucket, but accidentally trips and falls in it
<Pici> fail
<Pici> ugh
<Gary> I take it you are aware of JonathanJenkins spamming a survey link?
<mneptok> 3 out of 5 of us are!
<Pici> Gary: Someone asked him to take his message to -offtopic, beyond #u and #u-offtopic, I dont know anything about it
<Gary> lastlog in #ubuntu shows he asked this morning too
<Gary> I've only just noticed him
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, frenchy said: ubottu that is weird its not showing up in mine, i have multiverse enabled
 * Pici should know better than to assume people will listen to him
<mneptok> Pici: what?
 * Myrtti pokes mneptok 
<Pici> exactly
 * mneptok deflates
<mneptok> (sorry about the smell)
 * Myrtti flips mneptok 
<Pici> Hi cwillu
 * Myrtti flips her emp cannon on
<Pici> cwillu: How can we help you today?
<cwillu> hey
 * cwillu pokes pirattrev with a stick
<Myrtti> he's in my target
<cwillu> oh, goodie :
<cwillu> :)
<Pici> Stay on target... stay on target...
<Pici> I'm watching as well.
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> Pici: damn I feel like such a geek.
<Pici> Myrtti: Nothing wrong with that :D
<cwillu> well, I'll leave you to your #ubuntu-ops'ish stuff, whatever it is that you do :p
<Myrtti> Pici: but how many would know by heart where that was a quote from?
<Pici> Myrtti: More than you think
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> but I still feel like an utter failure
<Pici> Cheer up, you aren't one.
<ompaul> dinnnnnnnnner
<ompaul> whoot
<Myrtti> in our series of epic fails in making: @ #freenode: 20:49 < Verlust> Okay friends, ive started a channel for all languages. Everyone is  invited! Please join ##international
<Myrtti> X-)
 * Myrtti pokes her internets
<Pici> ow! my eye!
<Myrtti> mudkipz?
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> now I get it
<Myrtti> YAY
<ompaul> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubottu> SNuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu (ghostkernel)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> Woo.
<Pici> PriceChild: fyi, he made the same comment in #freenode with similar effects
<PriceChild> how rare
<PriceChild> Right, what should I do this evening.
<Pici> ban more users?
<PriceChild> hmm team report
<PriceChild> done
<jpds> That was fast.
<PriceChild> we don't do much worth reporting
 * jpds blinks at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+spec/envy-integration
<jpds> @btlogin
<jpds> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Slart said: !no, fr is Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de  rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jpds> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jpds> What's wrong with #kubuntu-fr?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-20
<ikonia> does anyone know bcurtis
<ikonia> I think bcurtis is someone I banned under the name "curtis"
<ikonia> he's been a persistant ban dodger
<ikonia> is there a way to get better proof to suggest that bcurtis is/is not the curtis that is ban evading
<nalioth> ikonia: got 'whois' info for curtis ?
<ikonia> nalioth:  curtis [n=curtis@96.242.86.246]
<ikonia> don't think it's him though
<ikonia> his behaviour is nothing like the other guy
<ikonia> and [n=curtis@96.242.86.246]
<ikonia> even if it is him, his behaviour is fine now
<nalioth> :)
<elky_work> ikonia: some do have the capacity to learn, thankfully. we just usually never notice them since they, well, dont command attention again
<elky_work> nobody reports the people who ask questions politely or are nice enough to thank them. we generally never hear about those
<elky_work> s/thank them/thank for them/
<ikonia> well it's either not him (which I think it's not)
<ikonia> or he's learnt to participate
<ikonia> just worried it was the same pain ban dodging as he has been for a week
<elky_work> we'll find out soon enough if it is
<nalioth> either way, it is no problem
<ikonia> exactly
 * mneptok grrrs at IRC
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SNuxoll said: !bitlbee is an IRC to IM gateway, it runs as a local irc server on your machine allowing you to chat with your friends on IM networks from your IRC client of choice.
<Flannel> Gah.  Why do we always get large swaths of new people who can't/refuse to follow the rules at the same time?
<ubottu> z_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<tritium> Flannel: which channel?
<Flannel> -offtopic, I've managed to herd them back to normalcy though.
<Flannel> although, SNuxoll isn't helping with his recent comments.
<tritium> I'm unable to tolerate -offtopic for any significant amount of time
<Flannel> not malicious, of course.  Just humorous
<elky_work> Flannel: snuxoll responds well to private discussions
<Flannel> elky_work: SNuxoll wasn't being a problem
<Flannel> Just mentioning that I wasn't an op in -offtopic
<Flannel> darn those facts.
<elky_work> Flannel: the 'isnt helping' bit is what i'm referring to
<elky_work> he can have moments of quite helpful if you prod him in the right direction
<Flannel> elky_work: The "isn't helping" was referring to what I just said.
<elky_work> Flannel: im just saying, if you dont want him to say it, tell him, and he'll listen and not say it next time
<Flannel> It wasn't malicious, or disruptive or anything, just gave me less sway with the ones who were.
<elky_work> the thing is he is trying to help, just doesnt understand that it isnt quite successful
<mneptok> tritium: -offtopic is a marvelous thing. especially for those of us with massive karmic debt.
<tritium> mneptok: it's so marvelous, it's more than I can handle ;)
<mneptok> my god. it's full of stars ....
<mneptok> Myrtti: you seem to be scary today.
<mneptok> and only the whip was flaunted. not the pink pen.
<Myrtti> Its mirggis fault
<Myrtti> This piece of crap software - and since it is proprietary, I think Im allowed to curse - has no way to alias, hilight, tabcomplete or mute sounds.
<Myrtti> Too bad the floss options suck even more.
<Flannel> Myrtti: ssh into a real client?
<Myrtti> Ssh on dialup? Ssh without decent keyboard? Hell no
<JavaGuest264> Whjy am I blocked from #ubuntu?
<JavaGuest264> OIt says I'm banned, but I've never been to that channel or even this network.
<bazhang> JavaGuest264, what user nick were you on before
<jpds> JavaGuest264: I think it may be because you are using a Java client.
<jpds> bazhang: He says he wasn't on before. ;-)
<JavaGuest264> :/
<bazhang> jpds, aha
<JavaGuest264> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
<jpds> OK; now we know why.
<nalioth> doesn't look promising for the now, either
<jpds> Heh: [!] JavaGuest264 [n=JavaGues@pool-72-76-18-32.nwrknj.fios.verizon.net] has quit ["One small step for Java, one giant leap for IRC."]
 * jussi01 wakes up
<Myrtti> moin
<Myrtti> today is not a good day.
<Myrtti> I'll personally bite every goddamn idiot and free them from the burden of their heads.
<bazhang> nice
<bazhang> icesword/z/easily/patchpockets and his zigmund freud sublimation is driving away normal folk from -ot
<Myrtti> bazhang: who exactly?
<bazhang> lynoure Myrtti
<bazhang> she said she felt stalked
<bazhang> and with good reason imo
<Myrtti> no I mean who's the troublemaker
<bazhang> the one above who changes nicks so much
<bazhang> z/icesword/etc
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<gnomefreak> can anyone see me typing?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> gnomefreak,
<gnomefreak> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> well the results at least :)
<gnomefreak> that means all the wikis on lintian are wrong
<gnomefreak> nope its firefox
<gnomefreak> i knwo why
<gnomefreak> nope maybe not
<Mez> bazhang, I'll have a word with z
<bazhang> Mez, he was acting pretty creepy imo; did not respond to meditation at all
<bazhang> err mediation
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> @bansearch z
<ubottu> No matches found for z!*@* in any channel
<Mez> can you link me logs?
<bazhang> hang on a sec Mez
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39058/
<bazhang> Mez, did not know a better way to get them all; had logs dating back to May
<Mez> bazhang, I mean the logs of what they were saying
<Mez> bazhang, what channel?
<Mez> oh -ot
<bazhang> Mez, any reason not to check your own?
<Mez> I dont have logs
 * bazhang sighs
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39062/
<Mez> ...
<Mez> is this person still on under any nick?
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39063/
<bazhang> thats the really bad one
<Mez> ok... confused here.. I thought you were on about "z" ...
<Mez> did you kickban him?
<bazhang> and continued for several days under nickname z_/patchpockets/ubuntu/easily
<bazhang> no privileges in there.
<elkbuntu> Mez, it's easy to get confused at the moment, there's been a flurry of weirdos creeping in
<Mez> is he still in there?
<jussi01> @bansearch z_
<ubottu> No matches found for z_!n=ubuntu@217.8.236.149 in any channel
<bazhang> not currently no
<bazhang> he left when she did
<Mez> elkbuntu, I'd like to propose bazhang be given access to -ot
<Mez> (if you think suitable)
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39065/ as patchpockets
<Mez> elkbuntu, oh, and also that Daviey be given access to #u
<bazhang> also went under nick sporty
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> no ubuntulog in -offtopic
<jpds> No, the offtopic channels aren't suppose to be logged.
 * jussi01 has logs...
 * jussi01 hugs ubottu
<Mez> aren't they ?
<Mez> oh...
<elkbuntu> the -offtopic channels are not sane enough to be logged
 * Mez just sent in an rt request.. :(
<elkbuntu> they've never been logged
<elkbuntu> uh, please dont do that in the future
<Mez> jpds, feel free to delete it...
 * jpds marks Mez's request as "Rejected".
<jpds> Mez: I don't have the perms to delete. :(
<Mez> noone does under rt... it's just a resolution marker..
<jpds> I don't have to perms to mark somethine as "deleted".
<Mez> oh, I thought it came under the same position as "rejected"
<Mez> s/position/permission/
<elkbuntu> clearly not
<jpds> Hmm, I get "No permission to view ticket" when I try to open Mez's..
<Mez> w00t
<Mez> I cant even see it in general list
<jpds> It's probably because it isn't in the general list. Stuck in limbo waiting approval.
<Mez> ah, havent even had the bounce mail from it yet
<Mez> :(
<Mez> cxant find my good pen
<bazhang> judge dredd
 * Mez -> Phone (jono)
<bazhang> does o4o apply to only u-ot?
<elkbuntu> well, yes
<elkbuntu> Mez, i doubt jono knows where your pen is
<Mez> :P
<bazhang> so ku-ot is exempt?
<elkbuntu> bazhang, sorry, misread, it'd be valid for any offtopics
<bazhang> elkbuntu, thanks
<bazhang> just looking at msr. farmer in ku-ot
<Mez> on the phone to jono ... not asking him where my pen is.
<bazhang> haha
<elkbuntu> Mez, out of curiosity, why do we need to know you're on the phone with him?
<Mez> so you know I'm not here...
<elkbuntu> Mez, we'd know you're not here if you were just on the phone
 * Mez rolls eyes
<elkbuntu> you need to stop doing that. you're not in highschool anymore
<jpds> Hmm.
<elkbuntu> can someone tell me why tallken always gets my attention
<elkbuntu> i mean, what am i remembering about them?
<jussi01> he has been in here before
<jussi01> cant remember why though
<bazhang> just joins then parts iirc
<jussi01> no, he had something to say, a while back
<Mez> @bansearch tallken
<ubottu> No matches found for tallken!n=f2f93bf5@62.169.116.128.rev.optimus.pt in any channel
<elkbuntu> the ident itself looks sus
<PriceChild> was z identified?
<Pici> z?
<jpds> PriceChild: No.
<PriceChild> read logs, someone causing trouble in ot, z was one of the nicks mentioned specifically.
<PriceChild> thanks jpds
<Mez> PriceChild, z_
<Mez> not z...
<Mez> (which is who I was thinking and was gonna go slap Alex)
<Pici> eh
<PriceChild> aha
<bazhang> wow.
<bazhang> Asus in -ot
<Pici> hm?
<Pici> yeah
<Pici> I dont even know
<bazhang> so far beyond the pale imo
<Pici> Do you think I should have banned on sight for that?
<bazhang> thought the policy was 'have to see it happen'
<Pici> If he went any further with it, it would have been more than just that warning
<bazhang> the few days you and my-rrti were absent and the place was overrun
<Pici> She was gone when I was out too?
<bazhang> for the last couple of days yeah
<Flannel> yeah, quite scarce as far as -ot ops go
<Mez> bazhang, why the - in myrtti - she's not in here?
<bazhang> Mez, did not want to unnecessarily highlight her
<Mez> but, she's not here...
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> my bad
<Myrtti> hi kids
<bazhang> :)
 * Myrtti looks at her bank account balance and tries not to curse
<Pici> Myrtti: Hi! :)
<bazhang> talk about prescience
<Flannel> See Mez?  it works even without.
<Myrtti> sorry about being absent, I really felt really bad today
<Myrtti> and still too
<Myrtti> s/too/do/
<bazhang> Myrtti, hope you feel better soon
<Myrtti> yeah well... I got a reminder of my "dark murky past" in a form of a bill of...
 * Myrtti checks
<Myrtti> 428,28€ due 1st September
<bazhang> yowch
<Pici> Yuck.  Hope you feel better as well...
<Myrtti> I just paid it and I've got substancially less money on my bank account now than 428,28€
<Myrtti> (today was also my pay day)
<Myrtti> so
<Pici> We were just talking about you right before you came in (dont worry, it was good!)
<Myrtti> excuse me if I feel like ****
<bazhang> get some rest Myrtti
<Myrtti> I've been resting the whole day
<ompaul> hello this is a one time announcement - won't be around until Saturday at the earliest cheers - if someone can ack this I know it is not lost in the lag and I can get back to what I am doing
<ompaul> anyone?
<Myrtti> ACK ompaul
<Pici> ack
<ompaul> ahnks
<bazhang> ack
<ompaul> thanks even
<Pici> tacks
 * Myrtti larts Pici 
<Myrtti> repeat after me: "tackar"
<Pici> tackar
<Myrtti> there
<Myrtti> att tacka - tackar, tackade, tackat
<Pici> Its been a long time since I've learned any verb conjugations..
<Myrtti> present, past, has/had
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ekushey said: !bd is Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #Ubuntu-BD te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ekushey said: !bn is Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #Ubuntu-BD te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<Myrtti> whuuut
<Pici> whooo?
<Myrtti> ^
<Pici> Hes not online anymore, can't ask.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, soundray said: ubottu, newdrive is <reply> For help with adding a new hard disk drive to an installed system, refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Mez> !newdrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newdrive
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> !newdrive is <reply> For help with adding a new hard disk drive to an installed system, refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive - see also !fstab
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !newdrive is <reply> For help with adding a new hard disk drive to an installed system, refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive - see also !fstab
<Pici> bah
<Mez> !newdrive is <reply> For help with adding a new hard disk drive to an installed system, refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive - see also !fstab
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> Mwhahaha!
<Mez>  :P
<ubottu> In ubottu, Gnea said: newharddrive is <reply> If you have installed a new hard drive, and would like to get it working with Ubuntu, please read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Pici> !newharddrive is <alias> newdrive
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !newharddrive is <alias> newdrive
<Pici> I give up
<Mez> !newharddrive is <alias> newdrive
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> Pici, @login first
<Pici> I did
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> !pici
<ubottu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<Mez> @capabilities
<Pici> ubottu: tell gnea about newhd
<Pici> Mez: it worked this time
 * Mez hugs Pici 
 * Myrtti shakes her booty for successfully installing the latest madwifi-hal into her laptop
<Pici> :o
<Mez> :D
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> Lag?
<Flannel> yeah... I didn't see anything
<Pici> I reverted the modes anyway
<PriceChild> Allo all.
 * Myrtti wants to try how sharp the British Pencil of Poking is
<Flannel> Myrtti: pirattrev has been walking a fine line for at least 18 hours.  I wasn't here for a portion of that, but the stuff I was...
<Myrtti> Flannel: next time he dances, poke me or warn him that Auntie Myrtti will get her if I'm not around
<Myrtti> s/her/him\/her/
<PriceChild> Where's this?
<Myrtti> -ot
<Pici> When?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, beeman_nl said: ubottu: Dutch is not Deutsch
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> you know, it's really surreal how many visitors I get these days on my pages.
<Pici> I got 7 today
<ikonia> 20:06 < tusho> ikonia: I am in tons of other channels; I'm not disabling it  just because of this one
<ikonia> away message ?
<ikonia> blunt refusal to stop using away messages/nicks
<nickrud> tell him he should part here first then, I guess.
<Myrtti> if he doesn't disable it, we can disable the channel from him
<Pici> Or he can just part the channel.
<ikonia> good call
<ikonia> he's fine about it
<ikonia> thank you
<Myrtti> I feel BOFHity again
 * nickrud is feeling strange, just spent far too much for a computer
<ikonia> nickrud: oh really
<ikonia> do share
<nickrud> I haven't spent more than $700 for a computer for at least 15 years; just spent $2000 (counting monitor). Closest I've been to this ever was the $5000 I eventually invested in my 6502 48k toy ;)
<nickrud> my laptop gave up the ghost, so I decided to get a nice desktop  (probably only going to cost maybe $150 to fix the laptop, but no comp was a good enough reason)
<ikonia> ha ha
<Myrtti> Pici: 49 today
<jpds> Pici: Your slip is showing in #u for some reason?
<Myrtti> 1026 this month
<Pici> jpds: ty
<Pici> jpds: my /csmode alias doesnt drop ops after its finished.
<jpds> Pici: Your client doesn't show you you have ops?
<Pici> jpds: Oh, it does, I just don't pay attention
<Pici> Myrtti: Probably because you actually post and you're syndicated to planet sites (planet ubuntu got me a lot of traffic on my nano post)
 * Myrtti pokes Pici 
<Myrtti> blog
<nickrud> so I've been gone for a week or so; what's the skinny on elections?
<nickrud> s/el/sel/
<Pici> Myrtti: blog yes
<ubottu> Daisuke_Laptop called the ops in #ubuntu (lore20)
<Myrtti> "when using the desktop cube to switch between workspaces" one can always read workspaces as meatspaces
<jpds> Hello tuxice, how may we help you?
<tuxice> hello
<tuxice> i was wondering if the ubottu source code is available
<tuxice> is it?
<jpds> tuxice: Of course it is (and under GPL), see: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak .
<tuxice> lovely. thank you.
<nalioth> it's a supybot
<jpds> Too late.
<nalioth> damn trhis phone company
<nalioth> it wasn't 'too late' when i hit the <enter> key
<Myrtti> goddamnit English language!
<Seveas> hello
<Myrtti> OH NOES ITS A SEVEAS!
 * Myrtti runs
<Seveas> I just uploaded a new version of chanserv.py to kaarsemaker.net, updating is recommended if you keep an eye on mibbit users
<Seveas> bye :)
<ubottu> slangasek called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<Mez> dealt with
<mneptok> *sigh* it's that time of release cycle.
<Flannel> the everything-is-broken time?
<ajmitch> the "developers-all-suck-you-useless-people" time?
<Flannel> maybe the "well, its alpha 4, I don't know what alpha means, but 4 means its ready to be used, right? I mean, google releases beta stuff all the time" time?
 * ajmitch still hasn't fully upgraded to hardy at home
<PriceChild> developers wouldn't push it at all if it didn't work
<ubottu> Stevethepirate called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (The^Game. being profane)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-21
<abyss_> so here i am!
<Jack_Sparrow> Explain why your question about a script for a different os should be a valid support question in ubuntu
<abyss_> cause my question was not code-related instead it says for example /usr/lib/sendmail -oi -t not found and thats os related
<Jack_Sparrow> It isnt a script for ubuntu
<mneptok> questions on Perl script diffs between Ubuntu and other distros are probably best brought to ##perl
<mneptok> *shrug*
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<elky_work> mneptok: indeed, alternatively sendmail questions to #sendmail
<Jack_Sparrow> abyss_ Either way.. it isnt Ubuntu support related
<abyss_> of course not and questions like how i get my wifi work is...... theres a difference between my opinion and yours but anyway youre the ops and im only a user! well im very dissapointed but im sure no one of you will care in your positions
<abyss_> but well at least i could type my opinion here :)
<abyss_> thank you for listening (reading) have a nice night/day where ever you are!
<mneptok> a chair!
<bazhang> abyss_, there is a no idle policy in this channel
<abyss_> oh i dont idle actually just thought there will be an answer! sorry my vault how could i think about such stupid thing
<sdh> can somebody fix smitherz please? pages and pages of this:
<sdh> [01:53] >>> smitherz [n=WahWah@adsl-75-57-184-234.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net] has joined #ubuntu-hardened
<sdh> [01:53] >>> Signoff smitherz: #ubuntu-hardened (Nick collision from services.)
<sdh> [01:53] >>> smitherz [n=WahWah@adsl-75-57-184-234.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net] has joined #ubuntu-hardened
<sdh> [01:53] >>> Signoff smitherz: #ubuntu-hardened (Nick collision from services.)
<bazhang> sdh he is not in the channel ubuntu
<bazhang> sdh please report in #freenode
<sdh> bazhang: heh, fair enough. they sent me here.
<sdh> thanks all the same
<elky_work> bazhang: uh, #ubuntu-hardened is kind of our realm
<bazhang> elky_work, seems to have a bot in it
<bazhang> <smitherz`> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> i'll talk to Kees about it
<nalioth> i know who smitherz belongs to
<Pici> I think thats the cve bot
<nalioth> i obviously didn't have a good enough talk with the owner
<nalioth> it's not
<Pici> Oh, something else then?
<nalioth> the owner has already been on one k-ride
<nalioth> the bot 'smitherz' is owned by one m_newton
<Jack_Sparrow> he was on the k ride in Ubuntu too
<nalioth> yes, i'm sure it was flooding many channels
<Jack_Sparrow> abyss_ is on a rant in pm over being told his question was offtopic ( he is not running ubuntu), but in his defense... the xorg are the same.. sheesh..
<Jack_Sparrow> you have three hard drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrgh, wrong window
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: abyss's question was about running a perl script in ubuntu... or, if its the same question
<abyss_> What e-mail address I can officially complain about an operator?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel His question about running a script for some other os he was trying to adapt to work in ubuntu..
<Flannel> abyss_: You can voice your concerns here.
<abyss_> well dont miss understand me but i think this here is not neutral to foreign users!
<Flannel> abyss_: you'd be writing an email to more or less the same people
<Pici> eh?
<abyss_> well then i give it a try!
<Pici> You're concerns would be listened to faster if you just explain the issue here.
<abyss_> I think that the operator Jack_Sparrow was judging me with a, in my opinion not needed, perm bann!
<bazhang> abyss_, what is the issue
<abyss_> i had some talk about a script which (he was completly right) not official from ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> abyss_ You insult me in open channel with abyss_> Jack_Sparrow, you really live in your little op world!       because in your opinion your question was not offtopic, even though it was a script for a different os
<bazhang> abyss_, likely not a perm ban for that :)
<Jack_Sparrow> abyss_ You were not kicked about the offtopic
<abyss_> well that sentence even dont defence you! its at least off topic
<abyss_> and a opinion that eventually defence Jacks Ego but iv said my opinion in a normal sentence
<bazhang> abyss_, its not nice to name call.
<Flannel> abyss_: You were banned because of your conduct in private, not because of your conduct in the channel
<Flannel> abyss_: and its been a few minutes, nothing about it being permanent to my knowledge.
<bazhang> hard to be perma-banned :)
<abyss_> and that sentece was related to that matter that he explained me that sendmail topics has nothing to do with ubuntu and had to be talked in its channel
<Pici> abyss_: Are you using Ubuntu?
<abyss_> and then someone ask in theory the same thing only instead of sendmail it was X11 related!
<abyss_> yes
<Flannel> abyss_: In the future, come here and voice your concerns about operators, instead of taking to insults/whatever in a query.
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for me to eat dinner...
<bazhang> thought it was Suse
<abyss_> well Flannel id never queried him
<abyss_> he starts
<abyss_> i can show you the log
<Flannel> abyss_: It doesn't matter who started it.  That doesn't mean you have to continue.
<abyss_> Oh my god exactly this is what i mean with not neutral ....
<Pici> abyss_: please, can you share the log?
<Flannel> abyss_: How is this not neutral?
<abyss_> he starts a pm to me and i dont have the chance to answer to it
<abyss_> wait i will paste bin
<mneptok> abyss_: there are no neutral relations on IRC. and that's a good thing.
<abyss_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39259/
<bazhang> abyss_, thought you were running suse
<abyss_> no ive never told thing like that
<bazhang> abyss_, what distro then?
<abyss_> Ubu|HH
<Flannel> abyss_: If Jack_Sparrow acted inappropriately, that's a matter that will be dealt with separately.
<abyss_> well im not new to ubuntu and of course i helped if i could many people doenst matter if sendmail or X11 for example ....
<abyss_> but when an operator says then, that my question is not ubuntu related instead i should go to #sendmail or programming channel
<abyss_> then judged in an other case with same matter in the other direction
<Flannel> abyss_: I believe your initial questions were misinterpetted
<abyss_> and the plays god only cause i talked 1 sentence offtopic with no defencing words cause i dont understand his principals
<abyss_> yes and i can tell you exactly why!
<Flannel> abyss_: It's alright, we can read for ourselves.
<abyss_> cause Jack_Sparrow had instead of asking on he told me to leave and ask other channel
<abyss_> well wen i got a bit to personal i will excuse me
<abyss_> but i really dont understand what now ubuntu related and what not !
<abyss_> after Jack_Sparrow explaination how it is!
<Flannel> abyss_: Those topics were ubuntu related, he thought you were asking about SuSe.  miscommunications happen, especially in larger, busy channels.
<abyss_> and ends up with an ban :)
<bazhang> yup, the mention of Suse script sure was misleading
<abyss_> it were nice to remove that ban and Jack_Sparrow if my words defence you then im sorry!
<Flannel> abyss_: If you don't mind reading the code of conduct, ( http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ ), I have no doubt that you'll be able to follow it in the future, but we'd like you to be aware of it at least.
<bazhang> abyss_, you did paste a suse script and asked for help with it
<abyss_> nope i paste a script which works on suse! that i was telling in the channel
<abyss_> and i only told it to make clear that the syntax should be errorless
<abyss_> and maybe only the path and bins where not correct!
<abyss_> but anyway im out of power my fingers burn a bit! here in germany it 4:09 o clock in the morning and i dont wanna go on with that matter
<abyss_> so please excuse me if i only want to make a cut now and loose the perm ban :)
<Flannel> abyss_: You're unbanned, by the way.
<abyss_> thank you!
<Flannel> abyss_: Try a bit harder to follow the Code of Conduct in the future, understand that sometimes mixups happen.  Its the nature of IRC
<abyss_> ok i will try my best!
<abyss_> so everything is cleared up? i dont want to idle here :)
<mneptok> alles klar. gute nacht.
<bazhang> abyss_, please read the coc.
<abyss_> well i will do it (again)! and a good night or morning to everyone bye!
<mneptok> tschuss.
<bazhang> maek
<bazhang> seems abyss has trouble with misunderstandings.
<Flannel> Whatd he do this time?
<bazhang> he may have to add me to that letter
<nalioth> he has mentioned being from Germany.  With his level of english, i'd say he's very young (as most all Germans get english from an early age in school)
<bazhang> true
<elky_work> nalioth: not everyone does well at every subject, so language comprehension might not be a good guide to age...  behaviour however is immature enough to back it up
<mneptok> elky_work: figures a STUPID ICKY GIRL would say something like that. *poutstorm*
<Flannel> mneptok: Aren't some of those adjectives redundant?
<mneptok> FLANNEL KISSES GIRLS ON THE MOUTH!
<mneptok> bwaahhahahahahahaha!
<Flannel> mneptok: get the cooties off of me!
<mneptok> Flannel: try another network? ;)
 * Flannel goes off to make irc.dudes.net -- no gurlz alowed!
<mneptok> we could prolly get a domain name on the cheap from Georgia. they need cash.
<bazhang> plus his disproportionate response for being offtopic (when he was) indicates somewheres in the 13-14 age range.
<mneptok> irc.sausa.ge
<elky_work> mneptok: who the heck used 'poutstorm'?
 * mneptok did.
<elky_work> oh, misunderstood, carry on
 * mneptok salutes and goes back to shovelling
<elky_work> Flannel: linuxchix already had to make another network because of the amount of trash that floats around on freenode, ie mr fish.
<Flannel> elky_work: the great old one you mean?
<elky_work> Flannel: shlomi might be old, but he certainly aint great
<Flannel> elky_work: I thought you were referring to Mr farmer
<elky_work> no.
 * Flannel has no idea who shlomi is.
<elky_work> shlomi is the one who with all serious tells us stupid things like we'd be happier if we just listened and did what we are told since it'd stop us feeling so bad about conflict... and other stupid stuff
<elky_work> at least i think that was him. he did come up with varying levels of crack though
<mneptok> elky_work: whatever you think is best, dear.
<elky_work> whatever i think is best may not actually be legal, dear.
<bazhang> seems mr farmer has worn out his welcome
<mneptok> elky_work: are you ... hitting on me?
<mneptok> :P >:)
 * mneptok waits for elky's wave of nausea to pass before expecting any reply
<ubottu> Minataku called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<nalioth> attempting to get to the bottom of it
<Myrtti> dumdidum
<Flannel> mneptok: look, *another* girl.
<Myrtti> o hai
<Myrtti> read the backlog
<Myrtti> hilarious stuff
<Flannel> Myrtti: You say it as if its uncommon
<Myrtti> oh dear, #ubuntu-women has some even more hilarious stuff
<Myrtti> 02:16 < Markan> is any lady interested in some pm chat
<Pici> I dont understand people
<Flannel> thats one of the main reasons I don't think Ive ever recommended -women, especially to the people in -offtopic who don't believe any women exist who use ubuntu
<Pici> I hate the 'theres no women on the internet' thing
<Myrtti> that's why I try to exist
<bazhang> z is back
<Pici> where?
<bazhang> aka patchpockets/sporty/icesword/easily/ubuntu in -ot
<Pici> wait, those are all the same person?
<bazhang> yup
<Pici> ugh
<bazhang> and the zigmund freud's sublimation and other creepy stuff
 * Myrtti sighs
<Pici> mmrrh?
<elky_work> bazhang: is he still being creepy?
<Flannel> elky_work: different guy, I believe
<elky_work> no, this is the guy who made lynoure leave -ot by being too weird/creepy
<Pici> I missed that...
<bazhang> elky_work, not so far
<bazhang> the bot now does brainstorm ideas? wow
<Flannel> Can anyone tell if Nm is responding randomly or to someone in #ubuntu?
<Flannel> I dont think he's chatting... I think.... well, Im not sure
<Myrtti> I'll mute him soon
<bazhang> no response via PM
<bazhang> he is a spanish speaker from uruguay
<Flannel> blargh. its not even a full moon
<Myrtti> I've witnessed plenty of things going the totally wrong direction without it being a full moon
<Flannel> Myrtti: yeah, but its nice to blame it on something.  I could blame it on girls if you'd like ;)
<bazhang> all we need is zaapiel and ot will be complete
<elky_work> Flannel: cooties.
<elky_work> or mr farmer
<bazhang> oops forgot asus
<Flannel> elky_work: by girls, I of course mean the cooties girls carry.
<bazhang> farmer is in ku-ot
<Flannel> Asus isn't malicious, just unable to tell when he's being inappropriate.
<bazhang> Flannel, I disagree.
<bazhang> cf his remarks to iDN last night.
<Flannel> bazhang: You're entitled to, and I dont think I was here last night.
<Flannel> so, that'd explain why I'm nescient
<bazhang> nm understands the difference between chatting and helping now; also knows the existence of the espanol channel as well
<genii> syntax for password change please?
<genii> /msg nickserv passwd old new                  or so?
<genii> nvm setpass was what I forgot :)
<Flannel> Hmmm, why is all this launchpad announce stuff on planet? shouldn't it be on the fridge instead?
<elky_work> Flannel: nobody reads fridge
<Flannel> elky_work: Because its unused.
<elky_work> check the rss feed for what is probably a good reason why
<Flannel> In the last CC meeting, mark made a point about separating announcements to fridge (and making it easier for regular people to post to fridge)
<elky_work> at one point fridge rss was b0rked, iirc
<elky_work> it used to be easy, when there were people to maintain it
<Flannel> How hard is it to find someone to maintain?
<Flannel> I assume the code's all there, you really just need a few people in editorial roles, right?
<elky_work> and those people to not have real lives
<elky_work> burg and nix and mdke and all those are all in the editorial positions
<Flannel> then again, fridge was a marketing team thing, and that team is sort of defunct at the moment.
<elky_work> Flannel: well not entirely, just full of the wrong sort of ideas now
<Flannel> elky_work: How do you figure?
<elky_work> there are certain branches of the marketing team still going, i believe the magazine is part of it
<Flannel> UWN is, yeah, but I think the marketing team set that up, and then it became somewhat autonomous (regardles if the people are still doing it)
<Flannel> I suppose fridge is the same way
<elky_work> however -marketing is full of flybys making suggestions that either already happen, or rank as crack
<elky_work> Flannel: not uwn, fullcircle
<Flannel> Hmm
<Flannel> well, same thing... :)
<elky_work> not really
<elky_work> just do yourself a favour and dont listen to the podcasts
<Flannel> elky_work: no, UWN was marketing team, full circle is something else entirely, I believe
<elky_work> fullcircle started out as an idea on the marketing team mailing list
<Flannel> I refuse to listen to anything labeled a "podcast" because all it is is audio with an RSS feed, hardly worthy of a new noun
<elky_work> Flannel: true, but this was a special type of fail.
<elky_work> just download one of them and listen to the first 5 minutes. you'll understand
<Flannel> elky_work: Sounds good.  But, the marketing team itself is dead except for one small project
<Flannel> elky_work: one of what?
<Flannel> podcasts for what?
<elky_work> fullcircle
<Flannel> Ah.  I downloaded a few of the magazines... couldn't finish reading since it was so bad.  Way too many... bad things.
<Flannel> It was like reading automatix, or... something.
<Flannel> apart from the fact that scribus makes horribly bloated pdfs.  I'd much rather them go with something like TeX
<Flannel> but, thats just my technical side showing...
<Myrtti> about asustek: http://pastebin.com/f44821a47
<Flannel> Although, in fairness, I'm sure it wasn't all scribus's fault, since I know they had huge images that they shrunk in size, but didn't resample, etc.
<Flannel> Myrtti: want me to paste mine?
<Myrtti> I think I just rickrolled people
<Flannel> er, nice? where
<Myrtti> another channel...
<Myrtti> showed them http://icanhaz.com/007
<Myrtti> another network too
<Flannel> hahha, nice
<elky_work> "19:49 [ASUS-tek] I am with my mom"
<elky_work> i lol'd
<elky_work> ugh, he called you 'sweetz'
 * elky_work hugs Myrtti
<bazhang> holymoo, hi, how may we assist you today.
<Flannel> bazhang: note the realname
<Flannel> bazhang: and how he's forwarded here from -kde4
<bazhang> Flannel, yes, I'm aware of that; but he often ends up idling here for many many hours.
<Myrtti> didn't I ban him from here?
<Flannel> bazhang: Because hes idling in general, I doubt you'll ever get a response here
<Myrtti> I thought I did
<bazhang> that was holycow; this is holymoo
 * bazhang thinks it must be a cousin, roommate or brother
<Flannel> just do it by realname
<bazhang> only one that shows up on bt is holycow
<Flannel> check out biteme though
<bazhang> I did
<Flannel> hmm, interesting
<Flannel> well, its most definately the same person
<bazhang> I think biteme is the toned-down version
<Flannel> thats what his realname has always been
<Flannel> or at least, for at least a few weeks
<elky_work> Flannel: and will be until he feels like he's been let off again
<elky_work> after a brief period of behaving, it'll revert to the expletitive
<elky_work> it's a game the senior ops have been playing with him for over a year
<Flannel> elky_work: I dont think he's been let off at all.. sort of sad if he thinks he has.
<elky_work> Flannel: no, not let off. he'd change it to something less than 'bite me', we'd let him go on his merry way, he'd then change it to the f-word a week or so later
<elky_work> rinse, repeat
<elky_work> i'm pretty sure nalioth and ompaul know him well, and seveas if you corner him
<Flannel> elky_work: Yeah, Ive been watching just his comments in #u for a while... next somewhat-ish one I see is action, since hes been at the edge a few times now
<Flannel> He probably shouldn't be forwarded here from -kde4 anymore, just a straight ban
<Flannel> since, the forward here obviously doesn't help any
<jussi01> Id agree with that, in fact, Im going to go fix it now.
<jussi01> done.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Av1 said: ubuntu is there a way of changing setting of graphics card
<Flannel> mmm, there's a red flag right there.
<jussi01> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> jussi01: the LOLWAT nick, turns out its the same one as Jesus.
<jussi01> ahh
 * Pricey water
<Pricey> Or waves
 * Myrtti grunts
<Pricey> What's wrong myrtti?
<Myrtti> Headache, money, distance, work, hunger...
 * Pricey prods myrtti
<Pricey> Ah
<Pricey> I feel your pain for most of those
<Pricey> Starving and on the m25
 * Myrtti noms a muslibar
<Pricey> Nom nom nom
<Myrtti> Tastes nice, doesnt take the hunger away
<Myrtti> And now Im thirsty too.
<Myrtti> Yay.
<Pricey> Nom another?
<Myrtti> ... That was my second one
<Flannel> drink something
<Myrtti> Am in a bus...
<Flannel> a good portion of hungry feeling is actually thirst
<Myrtti> Have to wait until home...
<Myrtti> Hm
<Myrtti> Thats a thought
<Dave2> In my experience, drinking whilst hungry is bad.
<Myrtti> Might explain both my overweight and my lack of thirst sensation
<elkbuntu> Flannel, especially morning hungry, it's just coffee you need :D
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, this is from the 'warning labels come from stupidity' file...
<elkbuntu> microwave meal packaging needing to clarify that heating not only produces steam, but that it's "hot steam"
<jussi01> rofl
<jussi01> I love the do not turn upside down, printed on the bottom of the package...
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> that's the label being stupid though
<jussi01> true that
<Mez> FYI: I will be away till Tuesday Morning
<jussi01> !away > Mez|Reading
<ubottu> Mez|Reading, please see my private message
<Mez|Reading> jussi01, ;) :P
<bazhang> haha
<jussi01> :P
<Mez|Reading> I have my reasons
<Mez|Reading> and I knew someoene'd do that
<jpds> Mez|Reading: Enjoy the music.
<Mez|Reading> jpds, I will
 * elkbuntu raises an eyebrow
 * elkbuntu is now known as elkbuntu|becausemezisallowedtodoit
<jpds> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reading_and_Leeds_Festivals - for those who don't know about the Reading Festival.
<jpds> jussi01: ^
<bazhang> :)
<Mez|Reading> elkbuntu, *sighs*
<Daviey> elkbuntu: why is "elky_work" allowed?
<Mez|Reading> It's going to stay this way for... 4.5 days... It's not like I'm going to be switching back and forth
<Mez|Reading> Daviey, seperate client...
<elkbuntu> Dave2, im not /nick'ing between them
<elkbuntu> Dave2, elky_work is a completely seperate connection
 * Dave2 redirects his highlights to Daviey 
<elkbuntu> Dave2, sorry!
 * Daviey redeflects them
<Mez|Reading> "jussi01 wants you to know: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users."
<Mez|Reading> 2 nick changes in 5 days != excessive scrolling
<Mez|Reading> except for nazis ;P
<elkbuntu> cultural reference fail
<jussi01> Mez|Reading: the fact is, it is excessive scrolling. you are present in #ubuntu - if _anyone_ else does it, we !away/!nickspam them, and tell them to use /away - why are you any different?
<Mez|Reading> jussi01, 2 lines in 5 days is NOT excessive scrolling
<jussi01> Mez|Reading: point is, it IS if everyone does it, hence nobody should do it!
<elkbuntu> Mez|Reading,  how mant of the 1200 people know this?
<Mez|Reading> so would you rather I either a) stay as this nick until next quit or b) change back now or c) change back in 5 days
<elkbuntu> parting is not setting an example of nickchanging
<Mez|Reading> point is... i wouldnt bitch at someone if they did what I did... we're not nazis.. there are some things we CAN be lenient on in certain circumstances
<Myrtti> kids kids
<Myrtti> mommy has a headache
<Myrtti> please don't argue
 * Mez|Reading hands Myrtti paracetomol
<Mez|Reading> and paracetomol too
 * Myrtti gives Mez|Reading a bucket of fail
<jussi01> Mez|Reading: The only reason Im having any issue with it, is that WE are supposed to be EXAMPLES to everyone else, so that means making sure we follow the rules that have been set.
<elkbuntu> Mez|Reading, the point is that you're supposed to be setting example
 * Mez|Reading sighs
<elkbuntu> which was the whole point of my /me
<Myrtti> :-<
<Myrtti> I almost feel like throwing up
<Myrtti> this is not definitely my week
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, nooo, dont
 * elkbuntu cuddles Myrtti better
<Myrtti> for gaias sake my head feels so heavy it feels like it's almost dropping off my shoulders
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> sounds like you're dehydrated
<Myrtti> hm could be
<Pici> :(
 * elkbuntu pokes the comic back into life
<gnomefreak> email virus (i just found out yesterday) has surfaced. Its normally from an airlines and has attachment, the attachment contains the virus
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, yeah, we've had that one at work
<elkbuntu> as in, in the inbox, not going to affect our fleet of rpm-based linux distro boxen
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> national news has warned about that email
<Pricey> Quiet today?
<jpds> Pretty much.
<Pricey> Good
<Pici> too quiet...
<jussi01> BOOOOOMMM!!!
<Pici> aiiieeee
 * Myrtti sighs
<Pici> ugh, trolls.
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: do you have any docs that says what it does? or do you know what it does?
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: none what so ever
<Pici> gnomefreak: Are you referring to this: http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=4913 ?
 * Jucato silently goes boom
<Myrtti> the one our news had pieces on was the one with the false travel claim
<gnomefreak> yeah that is the one i just wish i knew what the virus effected
<gnomefreak> is bot having issues?
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<gnomefreak> bug 492837
<Myrtti> launchpad bug 492837
<jussi01> hrm could be lp is slow/down
<Myrtti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/terminator/+bug/247430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247430 in terminator "terminator needs to depend on  libgtk2.0-bin" [Critical,Fix committed]
 * Myrtti shrugs
<gnomefreak> its the plugin
<stdin> bug 12345
<Pici> bug 100000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<gnomefreak> bug 492837
<Myrtti> launchpad bug 49283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49283 in flac "libflac7 executable stack bit" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49283
<Pici> weird
<gnomefreak> thats not it
<Myrtti> its not
<Myrtti> I know
<gnomefreak> bug 492837
<jussi01> bug 492837
<Myrtti> I dropped the last digit off
<gnomefreak> launchpad bug 492837
 * gnomefreak not muteds
<gnomefreak> -s
<Myrtti> erh
<Myrtti> there is no such bug
<Myrtti> https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/492837
 * jussi01 giggles
<gnomefreak> Re: bug #492837
 * Pici wonders if gnomefreak lost something
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> Pici: that is the subject of the mail
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: are you mixing Answers and Bugs?
<Myrtti> someone is
<gnomefreak> ill ask him what bug #is since the one in subject isnt it
<stdin> ubottu: config supybot.plugins.Bugtracker.replyWhenNotFound True
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> bug 492837
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 492837 could not be found
<stdin> that's better
<gnomefreak> much thanks
<Pici> bleh
<Myrtti> should I be worried that suddenly Nkosi Sikelele Africa started to play in my head in infinite loop?
<Pici> I know this is tad ironic, but: I'm sick of people just coming in #ubuntu and complaining.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> complainer
<Myrtti> WHINERS
<ikonia> Pici: who was complaining ?
<Pici> ikonia: no one in particular
<ikonia> ahh just in general
<Myrtti> I wants moar choklit :-<
<ikonia> 16:04 -!- GNR [n=GunsNRos@222.209.12.204] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> best nick / ident of the week
<Pici> sigh
<ikonia> I know....
<Myrtti> what where
<Pici> #ubuntu, people who don't know how to behave
<jussi01> hey! that sound likew a perfect way to describe #ubuntu..
<Myrtti> sneezing guinea pig!
<Pici> I read that as 'squeezing'
 * jussi01 smiles - to try brighten things up here :D
<bazhang> piratetrev wants to know how to cctp the channel
<Myrtti> Wanted
<bazhang> aye he quit
<Pici> Where was this?
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (OMFGrhombus)
<jpds> Do the Floodbots kick on CTCP?
<jpds> I can see the ban but can't see /kick's or /remove's
<jpds> Appartently not.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-22
<Pici> ugh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Slade said: ubottu: candy is mmmmmm good
<vorian> +1
<mneptok> i like how when the candy goes in my mouth it tastes good.
<mneptok> that's WICKED AWESOME
<Flannel> Blah.  Why does it seem like theres always someone giving bad advice.
<elky_work> Flannel: there's always going to be one in a channel that big
<elky_work> mneptok: where's my candy
<Flannel> elky_work: yeah, but some of them are the *same* people over and over again
<elky_work> Flannel: you need a larger cluebat, and eventually you'll need to use one without the foam padding
 * tritium wants his own cluebat
<elky_work> Flannel: and despite what they think the code of conduct means -- we're not obliged to keep them, and infact must take responsibility to protect our users.
<Flannel> elky_work: I'm aware, it usually has to do with people just doing stupid things, not necessarily "bad" things.  Just not being as helpful as they could be.,
<Flannel> I just feel bad sometimes because I always seem to come in the tail end of these conversations, where someone is finishing up something dead wrong, or in a round about way.
<Flannel> Obviously, I just need to stop leaving.
<elky_work> heh
<Myrtti> I want chicken I want liver Meaow-Mix Meaow-Mix please deliver...
<Myrtti> no, akshully I want candy
<Myrtti> where's my candy?
<nalioth> can anyone get http://nalioth.homelinux.org up on their box?
<robotgeek> nalioth: works for me
<Myrtti> Nalioth's Corner of the World
<nalioth> whoa.
<nalioth> ok, i guess i'm overthinking it
<nalioth> funny how my networked box can't resolve it
<elky_work> nalioth: your router probably doesnt do loopback
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> same here
<elky_work> you'd be getting like an obnoxious pink page with somethign to the point of 'doesnt exist'
<nalioth> nah, it just sits and spins ( OS X )
<nalioth> if it works for y'all, i'll just call it by network IP from the iMac
<Myrtti> a kid from IRCnet's #ubuntu.fi came in to one of the irc channels I am op in yesterday
<Myrtti> and wanted to release the angst of having a WOMAN as an op
<Myrtti> luckily I was sleeping
<elky_work> sounds like someone has issues with his mother
<bazhang> jeffz
<bazhang>  whtguy4asnlady (n=charlie@S0106001a70fabc5c.vc.shawcable.net) has joined #ubuntu family friendly?
<Myrtti> I'm not following your logic now
<bazhang> white guy 4 etc etc
<Flannel> bazhang: It was a verify, not a identify
<Myrtti> wheee
<Myrtti> I just used my emp cannon in IRCnet's #ubuntu.fi
<bazhang> ircnet? is that rougher than here Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> I've sorta given up on ircnet almost altogether
<Myrtti> some of the ircnets linux related channels drove me away from linux for years before Ubuntu came along
<bazhang> wow thats sad
<bazhang> all it took was feisty for me
<Myrtti> that's one of the reasons I've got RTFM and JFGI on my hilights
<bazhang> not away from linux, mind you, just away from ubuntu
<Myrtti> there was no Ubuntu back then...
<bazhang> right :)
<bazhang> was speaking for myself
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> but yeah
<Myrtti> IRCnet is quite horrible
<bazhang> left feisty for the warm embrace of pclinuxos
<Myrtti> though - QuakeNet is even more notorious for being the place for scriptkiddies and idiots
<bazhang> wow.
<bazhang> glad I only know freenode
<Myrtti> I'm in six networks atm.
 * Myrtti sighs
<bazhang> whoa
<Myrtti> and here we have ASUS-tek again
<Myrtti> bazhang: mind making that a banforward here?
<bazhang> Myrtti, wont he be told to come here when he hits that ban?
<Myrtti> not necessarily
<Myrtti> no
<bazhang> bit embarrassing
<bazhang> not sure how to do that
<Myrtti> I can do that
<Myrtti> watch ;-)
<bazhang> thanks Myrtti
<bazhang> :)
<Myrtti> hello Ape3000
<bazhang> aha; just add ! #channel
<Myrtti> Ape3000: having a fun morning?
<Ape3000> You understand the joke?
<bazhang> not a joke
<Myrtti> no
<Ape3000> 'rm -rf /' does nothing
<Myrtti> since it's not a joke
<Myrtti> oh, reheeeeallly
<Ape3000> it doesn't do anything even with root
<Ape3000> So there is no harm
<Ape3000> Just like I'd say run: cowsay -f tux This is a joke
<Myrtti> and when was the last time you tried that with root on your own computer? (no, don't try now)
<bazhang> #ubuntu is not the channel for that (nor is any other)
<Myrtti> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Ape3000> Trust me, it doesn't do anything on Ubuntu, even if you are a root
<Myrtti> just because rm -rf / doesn't work for you, doesn't mean that it will not work for others
<Ape3000> It might work on other distros, but not on any official ubuntu
<Myrtti> so no, we cannot trust your word on this
<ikonia> Ape3000: there is a failsafe built into coreutils to prevent that
<Myrtti> and it really was not a funny joke
<ikonia> Ape3000: but there are senarios where it won't work
<ikonia> Ape3000: plus as a "method" - its not a sane method to suggest to people
<Ape3000> "rm -rf (variously, rm -rf /, rm -rf *, and others) is frequently used in jokes"
<Ape3000> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rm_(Unix)
<Myrtti> Ape3000: ha                                          ha
<Myrtti> -_________-
<ikonia> Ape3000: it's not funny to give out potentially dangerous advice to people, just please don't
<Ape3000> "Upon executing the command, the system now reports that the removal of / is not allowed."
<Ape3000> I learned my lesson, don't tell jokes on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> Ape3000: good one
<Myrtti> since #ubuntu is support only channel
<ikonia> Ape3000: yes, and thats the failsafe, but that doesn't always work,
<Ape3000> I could have told a nasty repartioning command that would really do something
<Ape3000> But it wasn't meant to be anything evil
<bazhang> Ape3000, why are you in #ubuntu
<Ape3000> I had a question about ubuntu networks and I just forgot the leave it
<Ape3000> Is it disallowed to idle in there?
<Myrtti> no
<bazhang> well you have left now
<Ape3000> I was kicked..
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> as everyone suggesting that command there ar
<Myrtti> e
<Ape3000> But I hope I can rejoin, if I really come up with a problem
<Myrtti> that remains to be seen, the decision of unbanning you is pending on this conversation
<Myrtti> I'm not happy with this conversation as of now
<Ape3000> Just do the thing you are told to do in this situation
<Myrtti> well...
<Myrtti> the thing is what we usually do...
<Myrtti> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Myrtti> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> I hope you are acquainted with those documents?
<Ape3000> At least after minutes from now
<Ape3000> Yeah, I agree with those
<Myrtti> now that we've told you that "rm -rf /"ing people in #ubuntu is really not a good idea, and will result into you being banforwarded here to have a time out...
<Myrtti> do you agree to use your common sense not to do that and similar kind of "jokes" there again?
<Ape3000> Yes
<Myrtti> bazhang: since this is originally your remove-ban...
<Myrtti> bazhang: it's your call
<bazhang> Myrtti, I concur with you completely
<Myrtti> Ape3000: if I see you doing that, or see a report of you doing it from other ops, "Auntie Myrtti will be very angry and spank you senseless over Ethernet"
<Myrtti> having said that...
<Myrtti> your ban has been removed by bazhang
<bazhang> Ape3000, play nicer in the future
<Ape3000> I will
<Myrtti> since your issue has now been cleared, you can part this channel
<jussi01> !idle | Ape3000
<ubottu> Ape3000: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> Ape3000, please part now
<Myrtti> idle 20mins
<Ape3000> Oh sorry
<bazhang> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> no probs
<bazhang> zomg
<bazhang> mr farmer has taken over ku-ot
<jussi01> bazhang: how so?
<bazhang> jussi01, you seem to be in there
<jussi01> bazhang: be more explicit, who is "mr farmer" (nick)
<jussi01> bazhang: and what has he done in #k-ot specicifically
<bazhang> jussi01, that is ORDOS (aka almightycthulhu/ryan1984/etc) of foxconn fame
<bazhang> also mjg livejpurnal
<elkbuntu> bazhang, taken over? how?
<jussi01> bazhang: ok. Ive been watching him for the last few days, and I know the story, however, he has done nothing that Ive seen to be a problem, so meh
<jussi01> if he behaves himself, its all good
<bazhang> that channel may have a different standard than u-ot; never mind me
<Myrtti> namespace wide bans are in general A Really Bad Idea
<elkbuntu> well, since he had another go at spamming matthew last weekend, i'm rather suspecting he'll try again this weekend
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, it's a matter of protecting users when it comes to serial recidivist spammers
<elkbuntu> although, it's only a matter of time before someone mentions mjg or foxconn and he cracks
<elkbuntu> uh, anyone else awake and feel like backing me up in -offtopic please?
<Myrtti> I wouldn't call zaxces my friend...
<elkbuntu> hell no
<elkbuntu> i understand he's just being normal for a young indian guy on the wow of the internet, but he's moreso than other indian kids
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Myrtti> now I feel like smacking him
<elkbuntu> no need 'sweetz'
<elkbuntu> oh. crap
<Myrtti> now he's in your pm
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<elkbuntu> yep
<ikonia> of what a surprise what other channels he's in
<elkbuntu> <ZAXSES> don't do that
<Myrtti> "or what"
<elkbuntu> ikonia, *that* other channel?
<Myrtti> *that*
<ikonia> what a surprise
<ikonia> I don't get it, that channel is there for people who find the ubuntu COC to restrictive, so if thats the case why not use it ?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i'm just going to leave him stew
<Myrtti> I wonder "don't do that or..." he'll do
<elkbuntu> he's now wondering why i didnt clamour to respond
<elkbuntu> i dont think he's figured i only removed
<elkbuntu> <ZAXSES> say some thing
<elkbuntu> <ZAXSES> not fair I was nice what is with ya was I very rude say some thing
<ikonia> just ignore it, he's not banned so he could go back in if he tried
<elkbuntu> i know
<elkbuntu> pwnt
<ikonia> whois hynx
<ikonia> hynix
<ikonia> ahh same guy
<elkbuntu> yes
<elkbuntu> didnt bother changing hostname
<elkbuntu> idiot
<Myrtti> I can see it from the ip and the ident and all without checking
<jpds> a/wii hynix
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> he's gotta be like 13 at the most i think
<Myrtti> yea
<Myrtti> though he claimed once to be working for ASUS or AMD in India
<Myrtti> IIRC
<elkbuntu> doubt it
<Myrtti> and this is the exact reason he is on my ignore... and why I want to smack him in the face for changing his ident, ip and nick all the time
<Myrtti> he slips through the ignore
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti again
<ikonia> trying to get the channel on a reasonable offtopic
<elkbuntu> ikonia, can you reinforce my thing about a single identity please? i dont think he takes Myrtti or i seriously since we lack testicles
<ikonia> sorry was away for 30 seconds
<ikonia> back now
<jpds> bazhang: ...
<bazhang> jpds, hi
<ikonia> just had to let my builder out
<jpds> Totally random.
<ikonia> wie gehts bazhang :)
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> sheesh... /me just read -ot backlog
<ikonia> hello Pici
<Pici> morning(or whatever) ikonia
<ikonia> only just turned afternoon (55 minutes ago)
<bazhang> wow
<bazhang> missed that in ot (zaxses)
<Pici> Who is the other multi-personality person? I need to setup some sort of note system here...
<bazhang> easily
<bazhang> aka z/sporty/patchpockets/icesword
<bazhang> err z_
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> be careful with that
<Pici> Myrtti: do you happen to know of any irssi plugin that can help with this, or am I sort of stuck with setting up some sort of hilight?
<Pici> or maybe a trigger...
<Pici> Or a sticky note on my desk.
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> more like a legal pad full-sized
<Myrtti> Pici: http://scripts.irssi.org/html/tracknick.pl.html
<Myrtti> looks promising, but might need more perl love
<Myrtti> mmmm
<Myrtti> "Tab complete servers and userhosts (irc. -> irc server, user@ -> user@host). Useful for lazy ircops for /squit and so on :)"
<Myrtti> uh oh
<Myrtti> look at -ot
 * Myrtti curses
<Myrtti> 16:22 < z_> i think Lynoure hates me...
<Myrtti> 16:24 < z_> no, she wants to "teach" me to not ask some questions...
<Pricey> Is z_ a problem again?
<Myrtti> I've got no idea what he's up to
<Pricey> How long ago?
<Myrtti> he's not been that bad today as far as I know
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (inspectr)
<ubottu> inspectr called the ops in #ubuntu (Start)
<ubottu> inspectr called the ops in #ubuntu (Slart)
<Myrtti> he wasn't done yet
<Myrtti> some how n=jkkjkjkj@77.104.253.86 rings a bell
<Myrtti> and so he is
<Myrtti> HE WANTS TO VISIT FINLAND! \o/
<Pici> He can stay with you
 * Pici runs
<Myrtti> I can haz pickaxe?
<Myrtti> he scares me
<idimmu> hai can i be unbanned from #ubuntu please
<Pici> idimmu: do you remember why you were banned?
<idimmu> nope
<idimmu> it was well over a month ago
<Myrtti> banlog is nice
<idimmu> am i in it?
<Pici> yes
<Pici> Does this sound familiar:
<Pici> 2008-06-22T05:35:35 <idimmu> nomopofomo: try www.vcdquality.com for your warez masterbation
<Pici> 2008-06-22T05:35:47 <idimmu> nfos are for criminal white van men men SCUM
<Pici> 2008-06-22T05:36:41 <idimmu> i once had a date with a girl
<Pici> 2008-06-22T05:36:46 <idimmu> she didnt fuck me
<Myrtti> Pici: you're making my irssi feel filthy
<Pici> Myrtti: sorry :(
<Pici> Myrtti: I felt filthy reading it
<Myrtti> I know, I read it too
 * Pici hits himself on the head with a pastebin
<Myrtti> so
<Pici> idimmu: ?
<Myrtti> idimmu: why do you want to join #ubuntu now?
<idimmu> just a tick in the middle of a site release
<idimmu> cos puppet isnt working in dapper due to dependancy issues
<idimmu> and i was wondering if it was just me
<Pici> Do you remember the events that I pasted above?
<idimmu> not massively but yeah ok
<idimmu> what do you want me to do? issue a public apology to pirates and women?
<Pici> no. I want you to read and understand our irc guidelines.
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> Let me know when you are done with those/
<idimmu> ok
<Myrtti> elkbuntu elky_work ping
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks ;)
<jussio1> mobile internet rocks :D
<idimmu> wok read the ircguidelines and the code of conduct
<idimmu> -w
<idimmu> pici am i missing something?
<Pici> idimmu: one moment
<idimmu> i think i might have missed a warning for being annoying
<idimmu> before the ban
<idimmu> ive actually digged up my logs now
<idimmu> theres nothing in the code of conduct or guidelines about swearing or being off topic
<Myrtti> compengi: #ubuntu-irc
<compengi> Okay
<compengi> lol
<idimmu> especially considering it was a massively low traffic channel at that time
<bazhang> idimmu, you dont understand why you were banned then?
<idimmu> being offtopic and demeaning to women by using the word fuck?
<idimmu> or was it my assertion that typically .nfo files containing ascii/ansi art are more often than not used by pirates, but in a somewhat enflamatory and colourful manner?
<idimmu> why do you think i was banned bazhang ?
<bazhang> idimmu, you seem to view the whole process here (of hoping to be unbanned) in a somewhat less than serious manner.
<idimmu> only because it was bought to my attention i didnt really break any rules or get the warning before the ban i should have
<idimmu> trust me
<bazhang> idimmu, so you feel you have done nothing wrong.
<idimmu> this is getting kind of circular
<idimmu> i would like to rejoin the channel, contribute and learn please
<bazhang> idimmu, feel free to depart then.
<idimmu> i _am_ very sorry for talking random crap that was totally offtopic and not specific to ubuntu
<bazhang> idimmu, this goes way beyond being offtopic.
<idimmu> believe me when i am taking being banned very seriously
<idimmu> and am happy to step up and accept responsibility for my actions
<bazhang> idimmu, you have done nothing here today to indicate that is the case.
<idimmu> yeah thats because im lieing
<Myrtti> well
<idimmu> 4 lines of rubbish being fussed over for no real reason
<idimmu> once
<bazhang> no need to stay here then idimmu
<idimmu> omg terrorist act
<Myrtti> idimmu: you're welcome to buy support services from canonical or to use the forums to aide you with your problems
<idimmu> which dont actually break any of your guidelines or codes of conduct
<bazhang> in light of what you have said today there is clearly zero reason to lift your ban.
<idimmu> is this because i didnt get laid?
<idimmu> is that it?
<bazhang> !idle | idimmu
<ubottu> idimmu: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> idimmu, best to part now.
<idimmu> or what, youll ban me *more*?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> we'll just kick you
<idimmu> that will massively hurt my feelings
<Myrtti> ouch.
<idimmu> the internet is serious business after all
<idimmu> what if i promise to be good?
<Myrtti> after you said you've been lying the whole time...
<Myrtti> do you *really* think we'd believe you?
<idimmu> well, what exactly is it you're expecting me to do if i did rejoin the channel?
<idimmu> i could either contribute and actually not act like a dick
<idimmu> or utter something stupid and instantly get banned?
<bazhang> idimmu, you wont be rejoining.
<Myrtti> of course, elkbuntu might reassess the situation when she comes back
<idimmu> i dont think you can really guarantee that
<Myrtti> but I suspect her opinion wont differ ours
<idimmu> that is fair enough
<Pici> bazhang, Myrtti: Thank you for continuing, I had some pressing business to attend to here at work.
<idimmu> so pici, sorry for trolling but it looks like im banned forever :(
<Myrtti> Pici: if you don't mind reading the backlog and pointing out what I've perhaps missed
<Pici> idimmu: You are banned until elkbuntu can assess the situation. She has been notified that there is something pending her decision.
<idimmu> fantastic
<jussio1> idimmu: as elkbuntu wont likely be back for at least 5 hours we ask you to part until then at least.
<idimmu> ok, i will miss you guys, bye bye!!!
<bazhang> hi alokito
<alokito> hi
<Myrtti> how can we help you today?
<alokito> not for help, just came to visit the channel
<alokito> any problem?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-irc is for LoCo channel ops :-)
<Myrtti> you're welcome to join there
<alokito> okay
<alokito> alrite, Im leaving this.. nice to meet you :-)
<Myrtti> likewise :-)
<Myrtti> tea, anyone?
<jussio1> yes please - tun down the station - Im there now
<Myrtti> I'm bored senseless
 * Daviey tickles Myrtti 
<Myrtti> eeep
<Flannel> Seems you still have some senses!
<PriceChild> nalioth: elkbuntu: LjL: (and everyone else really) Today is (one of) the day(s)! I'll send out the mail to the ML this evening listing candidates that have nominated themselves. Comments from others will then be welcome either on the candidates wiki pages or to the irc-council ML.
 * nalioth blinks
<Myrtti> yay
<Pici> yay
<PriceChild> nalioth: hmm?
<nalioth> PriceChild: big long highlight
<PriceChild> ahhh
<Flannel> were those suppoesd to be colors?
<Pici> Maybe...
<Flannel> Oh, no, they were uspposed to be Is
<PriceChild> Flannel: where?
<Flannel> wIth gIrl I
<Flannel> PriceChild: #u
<PriceChild> oh and colours has a u in it.
 * PriceChild runs
<Flannel> PriceChild: I put the u right there!
<Flannel> since.... if you don't get helped within 15 minutes, you should start spamming.
<Pici> yeah...
<Pici> banned
<Pici> he was still spamming whilst he was muted.
<Flannel> AndrewB: Er...
<AndrewB> Flannel: just moving him to offtopic
<Flannel> Right, that won't help
<Flannel> He's going to be abusive whereever he is
<Flannel> and actually, hes back with a new IP
<AndrewB> oh
<AndrewB> apologies
<Flannel> I don't think "q" as an realname is going to work very well
<Flannel> anyne else have suggestions?
<AndrewB> he seems to be content with a quiet  i have tried contacting him also
<Myrtti> *THEGOD!?=q@88.240.*.*
<Myrtti> I guess he got bored
<AndrewB> nope he is still here [in pm]
<AndrewB> ok i think he may return as i need to leave and i can't keep him content in /msg
<Myrtti> I'll look around
<Myrtti> though now I have to reboot
<Myrtti> now he's in #gentoo
<Flannel> not surprising
<PriceChild> Who is this?
<Myrtti> and now he's gone
<Myrtti> __THEGOD
<Myrtti> 23:24 [freenode] @,-    #gentoo ___THEGOD H   0  n=q@88.240.159.130 [q]
<Flannel> he had a different IP, and two underscores earlier
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> that's why I did /who 88.240.*
 * idimmu pokes elky_work elkbuntu 
<PriceChild> idimmu: anything I can help with?
<idimmu> yes actually, i was wondering if elkbuntu was awake yet, as per our earlier conversation
<Myrtti> PriceChild: banlog might tell more
<Myrtti> PriceChild: also backlog
<idimmu> Myrtti: i would actually like to apologise for earlier, i have a habit of treating all irc channels as silly irc channels and after a bit of chilling out realised that #ubuntu, and especially here, arent the places for that kind of behaviour
<Myrtti> right, I'm off to bed to read that python book
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<Myrtti> tis too late
<Myrtti> nini folks
<idimmu> tata
<PriceChild> idimmu: Why do you want to go back into #ubuntu?
<idimmu> to discuss ubuntu, offer help and in particular right at the moment, muse about the puppet packages in dapper
<PriceChild> those first and last should go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> we try to keep #ubuntu support only
<idimmu> support as in installation and use support?
<idimmu> is there a channel faq?
<PriceChild> as in, if someone has a problem with any part of ubuntu, they ask their questino, and hope for an answer
<idimmu> not trying to be a nuisance, but would dependancy issues whilst insatlling packages come under that umbrella?
<idimmu> (packages from the official distribution repositories)
<PriceChild> yes
<PriceChild> you're trying to install a package, it doesn't work, that is a problem, you can ask for help in #ubuntu
<idimmu> woohoo
<idimmu> now i know i have a lot of apologising to do re. my ban ~6 weeks ago and the way i handled myself earlier today
<idimmu> but i would quite like to discuss the problem i am having in #ubuntu in a civilised manner
<PriceChild> idimmu: If you're now happy with the topic for #ubuntu, and promise to abide by the guidelines which I believe you've already read, then I'm willing to let you back in I think.
<idimmu> i have read the guidelines and i do promise to abide by them
<PriceChild> idimmu: do you have a link to the guidelines?
<idimmu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<idimmu> ive read it all and the code of conduct today
<PriceChild> idimmu: good good, well I've removed the ban, please play nice.
<idimmu> thanks very much and im sorry to have troubled you all!
<idimmu> have a good day!
 * ompaul has to get off irc
<ompaul> I scored too high in the nerdy class of test argh
<nickrud> ompaul, that is a lost cause. Reverse your perception, it's the only way to keep your pride ;)
<ompaul> nickrud, ok but ehh a score of 95
<ompaul> heheh
<nickrud> my god, nearly perfect :p
<ompaul> nickrud, :)
<ompaul> what they said was: All hail the monstrous nerd. You are by far the SUPREME NERD GOD!!!
<ompaul> nickrud, hmm I would have said geeky but then again
<nickrud> probably have too good a haircut to be geeky
<ompaul> nickrud, I got a 7 on top four around the sides today
<ompaul> I'm 45 I have to keep it short or they will arrest me :)
<nickrud> oh, yeah, nerdy. Non-nerds get scissor cuts :)
<ompaul> I even know the numbers :)
<ompaul> but am confused are they digit numbers, or letter numbers
 * nickrud shakes head, what a nerdy question
<ompaul> hehehe
<nickrud> hahahahhaha. What's the test?
<ompaul> http://www.nerdtests.com
<ompaul> just plain silly
<nickrud> got 5 before I need to try work again
<ompaul> nickrud,  http://www.nerdtests.com/images/badge/c97df89bda51165b.gif
<nickrud> 72
<ompaul> :)
<nickrud> couldn't cut it on the elements :(
<ompaul> what does that make you
<nickrud> http://www.nerdtests.com/images/badge/a4e1e71afb64d9f1.gif
<warriorforgod> How can I find out why I was banned from the #ubuntu channel?  I haven't even said anything in there for 2 weeks or so.
<ompaul> @btlogin
<nickrud> hm, ubottu isn't responding
<nickrud> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ompaul> I can has history
<Flannel> er... works for me?
<nickrud> @btlogin
<ompaul> 08-08-20T23:16:13 <warriorforgod> VERSION
<ompaul> 2008-08-20T23:16:16 *** FloodBot2 sets mode: +b *!*@ip98-161-18-92.om.om.cox.net
<nickrud> nothing. I haz been demoted?
<warriorforgod> Hmmm.  Interesting.
<ompaul> nickrud, I haz been been ignored more like
<ompaul> warriorforgod, that seems to be something
<ompaul> you said two days ago
<ompaul> just going by the dates
<warriorforgod> I don't remember saying anything in there.  Only thing I can think of is I must have pasted something in the wrong screen when I was working on scripting.
<ompaul> !worksforme | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
 * ompaul grins in a most twisted (think python networking) way
<ompaul> warriorforgod, so that is why you were banned
<Flannel> ompaul: why would that single line cause a ban though?
<warriorforgod> I am trying to find what I even typed
<Pici> Flannel: because he sent a ctcp to the channel
<ompaul>  / c t c p something ;-)
<warriorforgod> That is what it was then.  I was playing around with scripts and must have typed in the wrong screen by accident.
<warriorforgod> Well I admit my mistake.
<ompaul> warriorforgod, up arrow in that window (whatever)
<ompaul> and see your last couple of lines
<warriorforgod> It was nice being involved in the community, and I apologize for doing that.
<ompaul> warriorforgod, I suppose I could translate that into please remove ban ;-)
 * ompaul computes
<ompaul> yeap that is what I see there
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> give me a moment to evaluate something
 * nickrud thinks he'll make a real badge and mail it to ompaul
 * Flannel feeds ompaul some more nybbles.
<warriorforgod> ompaul, That is up to you guys.  I understand that I violated a policy, and if a ban is the necassary action so be it.
<warriorforgod> I am willing ot accept the consequences of my actions.
<ompaul> ehh don't be so fast I might just lift the ban
<warriorforgod> k
<Pici> dont mind ompaul... hes just being... wel..
<Pici> !ompaul
<ubottu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<warriorforgod> lol
<ompaul> you dare to laugh at me (AFTER I LIFT THE BAN) I should be insulted but I wrote the factoid !
<warriorforgod> I though it was clever.
<ompaul> there was a bot in a channel called #nohelp on a different network about 10 years ago
<warriorforgod> *thought
<ompaul> and if you did !$nick_in_channel
<ompaul> it would return that
<ompaul> else it would do seen
<ompaul> you could only get help in #nohelp if you had been there for 6 months or more
<ompaul> it was nuts
<ompaul> and rather fun
<warriorforgod> sounds like it.
<ompaul> so there you
<ompaul> go
<ompaul> ehh mind what you type - we only know you by what you type and note you triggered a bots response
<warriorforgod> Thank you very much.  I will be more careful in what window I am typing into in the future..
<ompaul> so that in itself will tell you something about something
<ompaul> what exactly well that we shall leave as an exercise for the reader
<ompaul> warriorforgod, do you have another further questions for us?
<ompaul> dear me I really feel like using this factoid !l33t now
<ompaul> !l33t
<ubottu> 1337 i5 n1gh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<warriorforgod> Nop that is about it.  You have been very helpful.
<warriorforgod> Thx again.
<PriceChild> ahhh nickrud, how feindish
<PriceChild> nickrud: Right, time to write that ML post and put you out of your misery.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-23
<ompaul> PriceChild, next visitor for you
<ompaul> not mine
<ompaul> kojv with channel ctcp ping
<PriceChild> hmm k
<KOJV> I'm sorry, didn't know that channel ping ain't allowed. Will you please unban me? Thank you.
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^
<ompaul> PriceChild, look at the ip before you pass judgement
 * ompaul hands off
<KOJV> ompaul, what's with my ip? :S
<ompaul> you changed ip
<KOJV> ompaul, oh. Yeah, that's because I had the wrong cable inserted so that my identd wouldn't work.
<KOJV> ompaul, I have to get the ban lifted anyway though, else I'll be banned for evading.
<ompaul> wrong attitude
<ompaul> or right attitude
<ompaul> maybe
<ompaul> I give up, please don't e3ngage me
<KOJV> ompaul, it's the wrong attitude to ask for my ban to be lifted before I rejoin the channel??  :-o
<PriceChild> KOJV: why did you want to ping the channel?
<KOJV> PriceChild, because there was no answer, I needed to see if I was caught in a bad lag.
<ompaul> in conversation
<PriceChild> KOJV: So you decided the best way to do that was ping 1000 people at once?
<KOJV> PriceChild, I didn't realize there were so many users in the channel.
<ompaul> PriceChild, I have to crash catch you later
<PriceChild> KOJV: I think you should be much more careful with commands which you don't understand when connected to large networks.
<PriceChild> ompaul: have fun
<ompaul> PriceChild, cheers
<nickrud> PriceChild, thanks for the email :)
<KOJV> PriceChild, well, I'm usually on large networks but seldomly in such huge channels. Again, I'm sorry and it won't happen again.
<nickrud> I pity the council, having to choose only 2 of those 4
<PriceChild> nickrud: we don't choose
<nickrud> PriceChild, cc I meant
<PriceChild> nickrud: they don't really choose either
<nickrud> ? Thought they did, but whomever is going to have some real juggling on their hands
<PriceChild> nickrud: the ircc and cc can both take candidates off the list, and technically the cc could nominate someone outright, but they will probably do a vote and whoever wins gets the seats
<PriceChild> KOJV: one mo
<KOJV> ompaul, btw, why not engage you? Since you were the one to set the ban....
<PriceChild> KOJV: he's had to leave
<KOJV> PriceChild, okay.
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<Pici> KOJV: our channel bots are the one who set the ban actually, ompaul just removed you from the channel.
<Pici> Hrm.. gmail seems to be doing weird things with the link to my wiki... /me checks in another browser
<KOJV> Pici, okay, this "remove" feature, how does it work? Does other networks have it?
<Pici> KOJV: Many just use a standard kick, freenode's ircd is a bit different though
 * KOJV has never been removed before... only kicked.
<KOJV> Pici, ok.
<PriceChild> KOJV: operators can force users to part effectively, rather than kick them. It is preferable for several reasons, more help about it can be found in #freenode.
<KOJV> PriceChild, okay, thanks.
<KOJV> PriceChild, will you remove the ban though?
<PriceChild> KOJV: as a formality, could you just read the guidelines for #ubuntu please, then I'll remove the ban
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<KOJV> PriceChild, sure thing.
<KOJV> PriceChild, okay, done.
<PriceChild> KOJV: you're free to join #ubuntu.
<KOJV> Thank you PriceChild.
<Pici> PriceChild: I always thought of you as Joseph, not Joe... /me needs to fix his brain or something now.
<PriceChild> Pici: I go by many names.
<Pici> I go as Ben or Benjamin, but never Benji.
<PriceChild> Some call me... Shatoon, bringer of corn.
<Pici> Well... thats just odd.
<Pici> Anyway, food time.
<PriceChild> Others call me Mickey Nine, the dream weaver.
<elkbuntu> if idimmu returns and i'm not here, tell him i saw his apology in scrollback and thanked him
<ompaul> please note that I left a certain ip from in.comcast
<Flannel> heh
<ompaul> jpds did you really want to do this one %*!*@cpc1-cmbg9-0-0-cust648.cmbg.cable.ntl.com
<ompaul> it was also bfed to here
<jpds> ompaul: Hmm, no. I was just removing bans from my list at @btlogin.
<ompaul> jpds, I remove stuff that is older than one week unless you have something like that netsplit midweek
<jpds> *!*@cpc1-cmbg9-0-0-cust648.cmbg.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-ops jpds Aug 06 2008 18:16:29
<ompaul> ;-)
<jpds> z_ back in #u-ot.
<ompaul> jpds, keep an eye on #ubuntu I have to run
<Myrtti> ho -hum
<Myrtti> PriceChild: ping
 * Myrtti sighs
 * Myrtti curses
<Myrtti> I'll go and have a bath before I strangle someone over ethernet.
<Myrtti> or make a long-distance phone call and cry my eyes out.
<Gary> whats up Myrtti :'(
<Myrtti> lets just say although IRC is a big part of my life, I still never thought IRC should be more important than not fainting with stress induced high blood pressure.
<Gary> point to point punching over ethernet so needs to be invented
<Myrtti> sorry folks.
<Myrtti> somehow it strikes me also odd that Pricey signs his emails with "Joe". somehow I've always felt he's too young to be "Joe"
<bazhang> Myrtti, IRC is so not worth that level of stress.
<Gary> maybe it should be master Joe
<nalioth> Gary: it's FSOIP you need to be working on
<Myrtti> It's not IRC that makes my blood pressure high
<bazhang> cant be helping though
<Gary> fs?
<Myrtti> well that's sort of the point
<Myrtti> Face Stab
<Gary> ahhh
<bazhang> over ip haha
<bazhang> I started taking garlic daily about a year ago and significantly reduced my BP
<Gary> Myrtti: if it is that bad, take a short break?
<Myrtti> for my own selfesteem and mental health I have to think IRC is a stress factor that I can cut out of my life
<Gary> :'(
<Myrtti> so if I /part irc channels, it's usually a sign I've got more acute and stressful things going on
<bazhang> or just completely clean out the problem elements in -ot
<Myrtti> ie. work, relationships, health
<nalioth> where are your furry animals, Myrtti ?
<bazhang> for a while at least.
<Myrtti> but anyway...
 * Myrtti sighs at her w.u.c -page
<Myrtti> I need a warm an lovely papaya smelling bath.
 * elkbuntu cuddles Myrtti
<bazhang> there are even tablets that are odorless (ie garlic)
<Myrtti> bazhang: omega fatty acids and vitamin D for me
 * Myrtti pops her vegan capsules
<Myrtti> ridiculously more expensive than non-vegan ones, but they make me happy
<Myrtti> nalioth: fighting in their cage
<Gary> Myrtti: furry animals, what make and model?
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2729982644/ guinea pigs
<Gary> awww
<nalioth> i recently got a cat, and it thinks that love bites and appreciative flesh clawings are acceptable forms of affection
<Gary> sure are
<Gary> and bringing home slightly dead wildlife, as presents
<nalioth> nah, it never goes outside ( probably why it bites and claws me at random moments )
<Gary> maybe it thinks it's a tiger
<nalioth> and i can't repeat its name here ( or in proper company )
<Myrtti> nalioth: most of the time a cat claws you when it's in your lap, it reminisces being a kitten and suckling to a teat. pushing your thig resembles trying to push more milk to it's mouth.
<nalioth> the cat doesn't like laps.  it's just insane.
<Myrtti> pink moka pot coffee and french fries!
<elkbuntu> nalioth, did you get a cat, or did the cat get a human?
<nalioth> it was palmed off on me instead of going to the pound, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> aha
<nalioth> no, i'm not a cat person
<elkbuntu> i didnt pick you as one
<elkbuntu> mind you, the cat probably has too
<elkbuntu> hence the claws and teeth
<nalioth> but so long as it stays out of my way (and doesn't bite or claw too much) we'll get along just fine
<Myrtti> I'm sure it will
<Myrtti> cats are like that
<nalioth> well, off to have another go at old insomnia ( it's 4:00am here )
 * Myrtti sighs again and tries to decide what to do
<Gary> Myrtti: go out for walkies
<Myrtti> perhaps after breakfast and that bath
<Myrtti> moar coffee?
<Gary> please
 * Myrtti pours
<Gary> yay coffee
<Myrtti> having a bath with my blood pressure wasn't a good idea
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> I think I'll go lie down on the floor. At least I can't drop any lower from there.
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> feeling all droopy and sleepy now?
<ikonia> go sleep then
<Myrtti> Droopy yeah, sleepy no
<elkbuntu> aww
<elkbuntu> coffee?
<ikonia> I am a problem solver
<ikonia> tired = sleep
<Myrtti> 15 mins should do
<Myrtti> Will dress and get some ice lollies when I feel better
<Myrtti> Will someone smack lsdninja at ot
<Myrtti> Thanks
<PriceChild> Myrtti: for when you get back, PONG!!!
<PriceChild> uuuu amarok2 is nice
<ikonia> PriceChild: anything specific stands out ?
<PriceChild> well i'm using it under gnome and it feels shiny
<PriceChild> its also a lot less cluttered, lots less options
<PriceChild> where are my micde
<PriceChild> mice
<ikonia> I may give it a go
<PriceChild> makes me tempted to just switch to kde4.1
<PriceChild> just to make it look even shinier
<elkbuntu> heh
<ikonia> kde is never that shiny that it's worth it
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it's worth a vm
<elkbuntu> when i get my vm setup going
<PriceChild> vm setup? you mean you don't just randomly put virtualbox ones all over the place?
<ikonia> elkbuntu: maybe......
<elkbuntu> ikonia, e17 is worth a vm too... but im not going to run a system with it
<ikonia> ahh E17 is old news, never worth effort
<elkbuntu> well, offtopic is decidedly sane at the moment
<ikonia> good
<elkbuntu> now, if only debian would install on this box
<elkbuntu> maybe unplugging the usb mouse wasnt such a smart idea
<elkbuntu> once i get this box up to monitor the network, i can get this pc up with vmware or some such
<elkbuntu> this stupid ralink chip needs to diaf too
<PriceChild> I liked my ralink chips, which one have you got
<Myrtti> I want to stomp my atheros to pieces
<Myrtti> I've compiled madwifi-hal so many times yesterday I'm planning to install Ibex on my laptop
<PriceChild> I also like the atheros that I'm using atm. You're both mad.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, whatever one is inside a DWL-G122 B1
<Myrtti> i've got AR242*
<Myrtti> it sucks.
<Myrtti> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192 does nothing for me
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, 2500 i believe
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: that's a nice old one that works nicely?
<PriceChild> install module-assistant, and install the driver for it there
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, sure, i can get debian and hardy to see the device... just not associate
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, funnily enough, i need to get on the network to do that
<PriceChild> pfft no you don't
<PriceChild> just copy packages onto a usb pen
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, deps?
<PriceChild> there's only half a dozen
<PriceChild> use packages.ubuntu to work out deps, and its pretty obvious which ones aren't installed by default
<PriceChild> well i guess its not pretty obvious
<elkbuntu> i want debian on the box
<Myrtti> woo, I found spray-on leave-in conditioner \o/
<elkbuntu> so packages.debian instead
<PriceChild> no idea about that then
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, as i said. it recognises, and can see access points... just not be nice enough to attach
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> the latest madwifi with my ar242* does see the access points and can connect to the unencrypted ones, but not wpa2?
<Myrtti> it sucks badly
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, this one wont even touch unencrypted atm
<PriceChild> I have an ar2413 <3
 * Myrtti shows her tongue to PriceChild 
<elkbuntu> i did actually get it on once... but it could only see in the lan, but not google... then i broke that
<elkbuntu> so reinstalling debian yet again
<elkbuntu> i suspect that was when i tried wep
<Myrtti> I'm on fail train
<Myrtti> I've lost my best hair brush
<elkbuntu> aww
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: have you disabled all encryption on the ap and started off trying to associate to that?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, yes
<elkbuntu> about to do it again, since i try not to leave it in said state
 * elkbuntu dares the install to die again
<Myrtti> there's something wrong with my xubuntu-ibex-alternate-amd64 torrend
<Myrtti> torrent
<Myrtti> no peers.
<Myrtti> :-<
<elkbuntu> yay, didnt die this time
<Myrtti> I hereby challenge the users of Intrepid Ibex and owners of data cable and a phone to participate: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/+archive
<elkbuntu> ooh, is this the thing to integrate the vodafone thing into NM?
<Myrtti> partly yes
<elkbuntu> ooooh
<Myrtti> he's one of my this summers "Kids"
<PriceChild> I guess because you're doing that on an n95, that it should work perfectly for me.
<Myrtti> also my latest and first recruitment to Nomovok
<Myrtti> PriceChild: even if you test if you get the settings right, would be nice
<Myrtti> comments can be /msg Wellark
<PriceChild> I'm only on Hardy :(
<Myrtti> I tried that on hardy
<Myrtti> works on it too
<Myrtti> but I'm not sure if it's the new network manager that broke my wlan
<Myrtti> or the new kernel
<PriceChild> uuu launchpad can do dependent ppas now
<PriceChild> i'm out oftouch
 * Myrtti goes to get those ice lollies
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, wanna know something stupid?
<PriceChild> sure
<elkbuntu> i only downloaded the first debian cd, right, because i only want a simple install.
<elkbuntu> everything including module-assistant was on there
<elkbuntu> except: html2text and debhelper
<elkbuntu> i cant understand why neither are on that disk
<elkbuntu> if they're like so important for installing a freaking kernel module
<elkbuntu> and this still doesnt work :(
<elkbuntu> in fact, it changed absolutely nothing
 * elkbuntu tries a reboot
<elkbuntu> Ienorand, can we help?
<Ienorand> Hi, I'm having trouble joining #ubuntu from #ubuntu-proxy, it says I have access and should try to join but I just get back to #*u-proxy
<elkbuntu> aha, the floodbots must have gotten tangled in the last netsplits
<elkbuntu> sec
<elkbuntu> Ienorand, try leaving -proxy and joining it again please
<Ienorand> cheers
<Ienorand> nice, works fine now, thanks!
<elkbuntu> floodbot1 is the only one who exempts, else they all fight over who gets to and it gets messy ;)
<elkbuntu> floodbot3 somehow stole power of #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> oh, btw, this is an idle-free zone for non-ops.
<Ienorand> oh right, bye
<elkbuntu> enjoy
<Myrtti> question of the day
<Myrtti> did I remember the milk
<elkbuntu> ugh, of course it made no difference, 2500 is pci/pcmcia, 2570 is usb
<elkbuntu> i have usb
<elkbuntu> hrm... watch wols. he's being his usual rude self today
<elkbuntu> YAY!
<elkbuntu> I HAS WIFI
<elkbuntu> hell yeah
<elkbuntu> stupid thing telling me i had rt2500 when i had rt2570
<PriceChild> is it usb?
<elkbuntu> yeah
<PriceChild> ah yes, usb then
<elkbuntu> i was misreading stuff
<PriceChild> didn't realise it made a difference though
<elkbuntu> clearly
<PriceChild> :D
<elkbuntu> ya
 * elkbuntu has debian! :D
<elkbuntu> pretty crap reception
<elkbuntu> ah, no, router just messes with pings to it
<elkbuntu> now, encryption kthx
<Myrtti> perhaps I should see my doctor about this blood pressure, it's really not normal at all
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, it is probably wise
<elkbuntu> it's only making you miserable
<Myrtti> yup
 * Myrtti sighs
<elkbuntu> hrm, it's not working now :(
<Myrtti> is it possible to indent in moinmoin?
<pleia2> Myrtti: http://moinmo.in/HelpOnLists
 * Myrtti is a MediaWiki brat
<ompaul> Myrtti, what is that about mediawiki :)
 * ompaul runs
<ompaul> I gotta do stuff l8r
<Myrtti> ta-tah
 * Myrtti looks at her w.u.c page more content
<Myrtti> hm. that ibex disk doesn't seem to be going anywhere in the burn
 * elkbuntu is hunting for a terminal emulator that isnt tied to a DE and isnt as horrid as xterm or eterm
 * Myrtti points at terminator
<elkbuntu> that wants to pull half of gnome in
 * Myrtti shrugs
<elkbuntu> i dont want half of gnome
<Myrtti> I've used it happily with xfce
<elkbuntu> i'mm sure you have, but i dont want half of gnome :P
<ompaul> aterm
<ompaul> tbh they are all nuts
<elkbuntu> ugh, no tabbing
<elkbuntu> ooh, roxterm, i think i'll try that one
<ompaul> konsole
 * ompaul rusn
 * ompaul runs
 * elkbuntu trips ompaul over and kicks him in the kidneys
<ompaul> I see you appeal to the spirit of ubuntu there ;-)
<ompaul> wterm
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> no, roxterm is good
<ompaul> mrxvt
<elkbuntu> no
<ompaul> now there is a cookie
<elkbuntu> <3 openbox
<bazhang> oh gosh
<bazhang> asking others to vnc into their systems for help
<Myrtti> oh dear lord
<Myrtti> remind me why I'm at IRCnet's #ubuntu.fi again
<PriceChild> I want more ops again.
<ompaul> PriceChild, that enough?
<PriceChild> very good
 * ompaul hides behind Nafallo 
 * ompaul admits it is not very good someone my size hiding behind him, but maybe someone will say this is not the beard you are looking for and I will escape 
<ompaul> MUHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Myrtti> oh dear god
<Myrtti> I'm *NOT* going to say how I read the line  * ompaul hides behind Nafallo
 * Myrtti blushes
<Myrtti> nevermind, carry on
<ompaul> we did already
<Myrtti> jolly good.
<bazhang> ops for where PriceChild
 * jussi01 walks in
 * Myrtti huggles jussio1 
<Myrtti> damned tabcomplete
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussio1 hugs Myrtti 
<jussi01> :D
 * Myrtti has xubuntu intrepid alpha on her laptop and she regrets it already
<PriceChild> Myrtti: how come?
<PriceChild> bazhang: just in general.
<Myrtti> PriceChild: networkmanager is poop.
<bazhang> ok thanks PriceChild
<PriceChild> Myrtti: is it the gnome one?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> I've also forgotten how ugly this is before tweaking
<Myrtti> oh dear
<Myrtti> meatballs gone crazy
 * Myrtti curses loudly
<PriceChild> Hey zenwhen, whats up?
 * tritium consoles Myrtti 
<zenwhen> Hi PriceChild
<zenwhen> How have you been
<PriceChild> I'm good.
<Seveas> <level1> rand0m: by which he means #ubuntu-cafe
<Seveas> new offtopic chan or trolls spamming?
<Myrtti> please tell me again why I installed Ibex on the laptop?
<Myrtti> hm, he apparently misremembered the name
<Myrtti> perhaps that channel could be dropped or forwarded to -offtopic?
<Myrtti> if it's not already
<Myrtti> there's only him there
<Myrtti> PriceChild, nalioth?
<Seveas> you're right, he corrected himself a few lines later
<Seveas> nothing to see here, please walk on :)
 * Myrtti grunts
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (TheMaxzilla away messages)
 * Flannel sees an argument approaching in #u between Sev and Gnea
<bazhang> heh
 * bazhang puts his money on Seveas
 * Myrtti just almost passed out with pain
<bazhang> Myrtti, oh no.
<Myrtti> I was sitting on the floor on a pillow and apparently managed to sit on the pillow in a way that really hit the piriformis muscle
<Myrtti> that was fun
<bazhang> please take a break Myrtti
<Myrtti> well I'm not sitting on the floor again
<Myrtti> :-D
<bazhang> we always miss you when you are away, but nothing is more important than your health
<Myrtti> I should stretch more
<bazhang> those eggshell deals are great for back problems
<Myrtti> too bad I'm living on oatmeal gruel this month
<Myrtti> oh well.
<Myrtti> what was I doing again
<Myrtti> I'm starting to believe intrepid is as useful at this stage as a barrel full of hammers.
<Flannel> Myrtti: actually, I could use a barrel of hammers for quite a few things
<Myrtti> well, my friend does know how to cheer me up
<Myrtti> he has been using gentoo for a while now
<Myrtti> tried to install the new X server
<Myrtti> after almost everything was compiled, he realized he's been doing i486 stage3, not i686
<Myrtti> and now he has to compile everything all over again
<nalioth> Go! Gentoo!
<nalioth> i've never understood the need to compile for a home OS
<nalioth> if you're building a render farm, go for it
<Myrtti> I want to jump and kill my laptop
<nalioth> go pet a guinea pig instead
<Myrtti> on the other hand, I really do love rsync
<nalioth> rsync rocks
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (beam)
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (beam)
<Flannel> sigh
<Myrtti> indeed
<Flannel> Gnea is always a bit heavy with the factoids
<Flannel> he'll throw repeat and then patience at you.
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> apparently webkit is broken.
<ompaul_> ff3 has been in there since June :)
<ompaul_> topic change
<ompaul_> hmm tell me that nick is not taking the proverbial
<ompaul_> #u
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: pulseflash is <reply>If you use puseaudio (you should be using it on hardy) you can make flash play sounds at the same time that other aps doing «sudo apt-get install libflashsupport»
<Pici> hm
<Pici> ompaul_: was that needed?
<ompaul_> the first warning was the bot
<ompaul_> the second one was remove
<ompaul_> the next one is ban
<Myrtti> now he's on -ot :-<
<PriceChild> I don't like the ultimatix factoid.
<Myrtti> !ultimatix
<ubottu> ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please go to http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1365 for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<Pici> !-ultamatix
<ubottu> ultamatix aliases: ultramatix - added by Flannel on 2008-07-29 20:03:09 - last edited by gnomefreak on 2008-07-30 13:06:12
<Pici> hrm.
<Pici> neither do I.
<Pici> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<ompaul_> Pici, the problem is the running battles that you will have if you try to do the logical thing with that software
<ompaul_> you will be trolled
<ompaul_> the removal should cause exactly the response needed
<Pici> I respectfully disagree.  We should be informing people, not punishing them when they ask about using that.
<ompaul_> Pici, who wrote the factoid?
 * ompaul_ is a bit clumsy 
<Pici> ompaul_: see above
<Myrtti> since when has stupidity been bannable offence? and I mean plain stupidity, not stubborness as it usually is the case with troublemakers
<ompaul_> ack
<ompaul_> ok so then make it a mute
<ompaul_> and we chat with them
<ompaul_> as in no remove, however it will be implied
<PriceChild> I don't think factoids should be the place for threats/operator guidelines.
<Pici> no ultamatix is <reply> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. Please do not suggest its use in this channel.  See !automatix for more information?
<Pici> Does that sound good?
<Pici> PriceChild: Agreed.
 * ompaul_ must be getting old and cynical 
<ompaul_> ok the first is a given
<ompaul_>  Ultamatix is not recommended, it is not supported, or for that matter needed by Ubuntu. Please Do Not suggest its use in this channel.
<ompaul_> if you are going to point to !automatix remember that mjg now works for RH
<ompaul_> it might be embarrassing at some level at some time
<nalioth> link !automatix to it
<ompaul_>  I feel you are asking to be trolled
<erUSUL> inbitado34 banned from #ubuntu for asking about ultimatix ?
<ompaul_> no
<Pici> !ultamatix
<ompaul_> muted
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel.
<erUSUL> was *
<ompaul_> sorry removed
<Pici> nalioth: will do.
<erUSUL> ompaul_: ok
<erUSUL> may i ask why ?
<ompaul_> erUSUL, see what the bot said
<ompaul_> ubottu> ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please go to http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1365 for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ompaul_ said: ubottu> ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please go to http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1365 for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<ompaul_> ubottu, botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ompaul_> exactly mr garrett works for Red Hat these days ;-)
<Pici> So?
<ompaul_> I found it funny
<PriceChild> forumubuntusoftware.info?
<ompaul_> no
<ompaul_> they got it or can get it
<ompaul_> you would not point to getautomatix
<Pici> PriceChild: requires you to login to even see that page...
<Pici> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Pici> er
<Pici> !ultamatix
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel.  See !automatix for more info.
 * ompaul_ sees that as wrong but anyways
<Pici> Why?
 * Myrtti gives boys a cookie
<Myrtti> you too, ompaul
 * ompaul_ munches
<Pici> Myrtti: ty :)
<ompaul_> ta
<ompaul_> Pici, the guy no longer works for canonical
<Pici> So we can't link to the analysis that he made of Automatix?
<Myrtti> ompaul_: I don't see it as a problem
<Myrtti> I don't understand why it would be a problem
<Myrtti> he made the analysis before starting to work for RH
<ompaul_> I know that
<Myrtti> I don't mind people referencing to my work I've done on COSS
<Myrtti> I'm fairly sure that if he'd see referencing to that as a problem, he would've taken the entry down
<Myrtti> of course, someone could ask
<ompaul_> now then, I am almost happy ;-)
<Myrtti> ompaul_: since you are so worried, why don't *you* ask him :-P
 * Myrtti hides
<ompaul_> I am not worried, I considered it bad form to assume
<ompaul_> that was all
<ompaul_> he is part of the community, he did that job as part of his day to day work - he may feel the need to move on and it might be a legacy thing he no longer wants to be hanging around, automatix is dead so why keep its memory alive with that
 * ompaul_ chooses to shut up now 
<Pici> If we don't remember the past, we are doomed to repeat it.,
<ompaul_> Pici, now if I was to reply to that I would have to say "happy trolldom with the gentle factoid", we had this with automatix it was a clock cycle consumer
<ompaul_> but that was only if I was to reply
<ompaul_> so given I didn't ;-)
<ompaul_>  /nick angry_clueless_op
<ompaul_> Pici, which is by the way me agreeing with, "if we don't remember the past"
<ompaul_> automatix took so much energy it was sad
<ompaul_> and given who is involved, we really have to think the same energy is required to deal with them again
<ompaul_> so therein lies my "logic" for supporting the initial factoid
<Myrtti> ompaul_: if the damned thing had had the decency to stay dead and buried, I'd agree with you
<Myrtti> but since it's risen from the ashes like the black crow of doom...
<ompaul_> Myrtti, and the gentle factoid will only encourage people to push barriers
<Myrtti> it still not be encouraged or supported
<ompaul_> the first one is plain and simple - if you say this you are being a .... -therefore we will sanction you
<Myrtti> ompaul_: we never had that kind of factoid for automatix
<Myrtti> why should we have one now for ultamatix?
<Myrtti> we all and many others sure made it clear automatix wasn't supported in #ubuntu
<ompaul_> to prevent the impact that the softly softly approach that automatix encouraged
<ompaul_> we had running battles for a while
<ompaul_> yes indeed folks the hazy summer of 06 and the battles royal for channel control
<ompaul_> being called Seveas's lackeys ;-)
<ompaul_> actually it was 05
<ompaul_> but whatever
<nalioth> i don't think we should treat it like an exploit, but it is close
<ompaul_> nalioth, broken boxes are not exploited?
<ompaul_> that sounds like a company I know of where if no data is lost then it is not an outage ;-)
<ompaul_> and you know some kinds of data loss are not data loss
<ompaul_> :)
<ompaul_> I know of such a company
<ompaul_> and it is not where I work
<nalioth> ompaul_: well, if i treated it like an exploit, i'd have to have a few more cars for the train
<ubottu> In #ubuntuforums, nathangrubb said: !srcopq is <reply> starts resolution center thread on p_quarles
<ompaul_> well done nathan distracting me like that ;-)
<ompaul_> so we can agree to disagree on that one item
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-24
 * ompaul_ saunters off for a few hours
<Myrtti> gnite folks
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (dfjioej)
<elkbuntu> cute, charsets is asking me in pm why he was banned
<elkbuntu> i've forgotten the 'dont have to start firefox to check' commands
<elkbuntu> !bans charsets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bans charsets
<elkbuntu> :(
<stdin> elkbuntu: @bansearch
<ubottu> danbhfive called the ops in #ubuntu (z3wb)
<nalioth> i see z3wb is back
<ubottu> djhash called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> sorted
<elkbuntu> @bansearch charsets
<ubottu> Match *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by ballard.freenode.net on Mon Jun 16 00:09:08 2008 in #ubuntu
<ubottu> Match *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by douglas.freenode.net on Wed Jun 25 01:31:48 2008 in #kubuntu
<elkbuntu> hrm
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> stoopid mibbit
<elkbuntu> hah, he's on mibbit because he's trying to ban evade
<elkbuntu> and, it seems ompaul forgot to lift eleaf's autoban
<bazhang>  Eleaf has quit (Remote closed the connection) just now
<elkbuntu> search him in the bt, last two entries
<bazhang> from chanserv?
<elkbuntu> ya
<bazhang> that is odd
<elkbuntu> not really. ompaul got quite protective when eleaf was actioning consuming various products of an elk's demise for the intent of pinging me constantly
<bazhang> oh.
<bazhang> never knew the back story on that one.
<elkbuntu> it was rather creepy
<bazhang> sorry to hear he did that to you.
<elkbuntu> he was 13 at the time
<nalioth> no excuse
<elkbuntu> of course not
<bazhang> then you can understand my concern about z_/patchpockets/etc
<elkbuntu> but, he's not 13 now
<Myrtti> Good morning
<elkbuntu> bazhang, i already understand. it's worrying Myrtti and lyn
<bazhang> Myrtti, hi
<elkbuntu> he's driving girls from the channel at an exponential rate that not even yipe achieved
<bazhang> Myrtti, how is your elasticity this morning :)
<Myrtti> Should I get my laptop to get backlog?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, nah
<bazhang> nothing of late
<Myrtti> Bazhang better than most days
<Myrtti> Whats going on at ot
<Myrtti> Looks worrying
<bazhang> very quiet as of ten minutes ago; been busy in #u
 * elkbuntu laughs as she sees that the kid's deviantart pic hasnt changed
<elkbuntu> seems he wasnt actually 13 when it was reporting so, but still
<elkbuntu> one assumes he's grown up a bit
 * Myrtti gets her laptop
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic (mernil)
<bazhang> thats the 2nd time he has stalked in there.
<stdin> I'm going to "handle" it
<stdin> or try to
<bazhang> sorry for the quick trigger stdin , but the last time was something I didnt want to see again
<elkbuntu> stalked?
<Flannel> elkbuntu: battered with celery
<elkbuntu> ha.   ha
<Flannel> and broccoli
<stdin> bazhang: he's been pushing it for a few days, and I (and others) have tried explaining the rules to him
<stdin> he just refuses to accept/stick to them
<bazhang> he makes z_ look like a boyscout in comparison
<elkbuntu> delightful
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Its ok, since its for ubunto... should we tell him?
<elkbuntu> heh
 * stdin just had a lovely conversation with mernil and has decided not to release any bans
<elkbuntu> haha
<elkbuntu> should we be on the lookout for him elsewhere?
<stdin> definitely
 * Myrtti sighs
 * Myrtti looks at her wiki-page and decides to go get chocolate milk
<elkbuntu> did he go offline. i cant find him with /wii or /who
<stdin> afaik he was only in #k and #k-offtopic, but he's apparently upset at me and may seek revenge
<nalioth> welcome to the big leagues, stdin
<Flannel> whoissit?
<elkbuntu> stdin, if the pm involved threats, it's often wise to share those threats now, rather than later
<elkbuntu> Flannel, mernil
<stdin> no threats, just a name-calling session
<elkbuntu> his brother, i bet ;)
<elkbuntu> or housemate
 * stdin goes to comment on the tracker
<bazhang> his cousin's cat
<elkbuntu> indeed
<Flannel> man, I run off to a bluegrass festival for the day, and miss all the excitement.
<elkbuntu> the bantracker has him threatening ompaul, heh
<Myrtti> ohmy
<Myrtti> he IS scary
<jussi01> Morning all
<Myrtti> wheee! scmpd is going to be packaged!
<Myrtti> bug 260754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260754 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] scmpd" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260754
<Myrtti> ♥
<nalioth> Myrtti: what is that?
<Myrtti> a mpd client that actually does nothing else than submits your songs to last.fm
<Myrtti> mpdscribble isn't the best possible app for that
<nalioth> google was useless over 'scmpd'  :(
<hischild> Hello. Gaurav is continuing to PM without asking and after i've asked him kindly not to do so.
<hischild> Myrtti, tnx
<Myrtti> rrrrrrrr
<Myrtti> I'm an awful person when I feel annoyed someone dearing me
<hischild> he's been spamming the chat for the past 15 min now. Gave him the guide a couple times to reinstall grub but won't listen.
<ompaul> Myrtti, the use of the term dear, is in my mind, at least 74.63% condescending
<jussi01> ompaul: that figure changes if the person is older than 60...
<ompaul> jussi01, ack
<ompaul> jussi01, by 0.2 more
<jussi01> rofl
<elkbuntu> i dont use it condescendingly though
<elkbuntu> i use it as a less creepy form of 'hon'
<Myrtti> hischild: anything else we can help you with?
<hischild> Myrtti, I'm sorry, i forgot i didn't leave yet. Other then a few intrepid troubles i'm fine. Thanks.
<Myrtti> what an original idea, BREAKFAST!
<ikonia> well, I'm totally dissapointed and gutted, just been spoken to like a hunk of crap by an #fedora operator and given a load of attitude by another one
<Myrtti> ho-hum.
<Myrtti> I'm going to send an email to the mailing list soon.
<Myrtti> hm.
<Myrtti> now actually, if it goes through
<ompaul> rpm -i ubuntu ?
 * ompaul points to the last line for ikonia 
 * Myrtti goes to make that chocolate milk
<ikonia> ompaul: ubuntu can't run on everything, but I take your point
<ikonia> I've never had a problem with any of those guys, in fact I've found some really positive projects/gems/irc-friends through them, just really taken back
<ikonia> not to worry, back to work
<elkbuntu> ikonia, tall poppy syndrome sucks
<ikonia> poppy ?
<elkbuntu> flowers
<ompaul> ikonia, the big one gets picked
<ompaul> putting your head over the parapet etc
<ikonia> ahhh
<elkbuntu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tall_Poppy_Syndrome
<Myrtti> omnomnom, chocolate milk from *real* cocoa powder
<elkbuntu> nom
<elkbuntu> ikonia, the one group of fanatics that hate us more than debian fanatics, is fedora fanatics.
<Myrtti> proverb of the day: "But I only wanted to be friends and help"
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> smashmouth: why cant we be friends
<ikonia> I get on well with them normally though, I think the guy in question was enraged by the fact I'd disabled SELinux
<elkbuntu> ikonia, yeah, they are a little protective of that nuisance
<ikonia> he toned it down when I explained it
<elkbuntu> heh
<ikonia> I was having an apache issue and the first thing everyone always asks is "is SELinux blocking it", as this is a test machine it was disabled, so I mentioned it to provide "info" and save the obvious "is SELinux blocking it" comments
<ikonia> he seems to have become quite friendly all of a sudden
<elkbuntu> that's always eerie
<ikonia> more so now the other guy in question realises that looks like a bug in their default re-write rules that ship with fedora
<ikonia> I think they must get fed up of the more new users blaming SELinux for everything, or SELinux rightly doing someting and the newer guys not checking it
<elkbuntu> same as we get tired of repeating the sudo explanation
<ikonia> I only mentioned it to stop some of the other guys flooding me with SELinux is your problem comments when it's pretty obvious its not
<ikonia> elkbuntu: exactly
<ikonia> ok, I'll log this bug then and avoid serving up humble pie :)
<elkbuntu> heh
 * Myrtti does a magic trick
<Myrtti> ta-dah!
 * wgrant jumps back in surprise.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, you're seeming much chirpier today
<Myrtti> when in reality I'm not
 * ompaul waits
<Myrtti> but I think things might go better from now on
<bazhang> Myrtti, they will
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, thinking like that helps :)
<Myrtti> more chocolate milk and rye bread, methinks.
<ompaul> more rye bread less chocolate*
<wgrant> s/ milk/
<ompaul> sudo apt-get remove --purge sugary-things
<Myrtti> ompaul: my chocolate milk has no added sugar
<Myrtti> the cocoa powder has none
 * ompaul declares #world_is_strange
<Myrtti> I've used sugarless cocoa powder for three years already...
<Myrtti> baking cocoa powder or like...
 * ompaul declares #world_is_stranger
 * ompaul declares #world_is_strangest
<ompaul> who knows
<Myrtti> I should clean pigseh cage :-<
<ompaul> begone ohh cleaner of cages and give the creatures some comfort
<ompaul> then and only then the universe will be at balance with itself
<Myrtti> or then I could just release them on the balcony again
<ompaul> do both?
<Myrtti> yea
<ompaul> make positive bold steps in the direction of the balcony with cleaning kit in hand
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> you still haven't invented teleportation, I see.
<Myrtti> I'm disappointed.
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> despite all the hardships in life... it's nice to have love.
<Myrtti> and a pink moka pot.
<BashItOut> I've been told to go here as i'm banned from the channel #ubuntu
<BashItOut> But i've never been on that channel
<Myrtti> I suspect the reason you are banned it related to your nick, ident and cloak.
<Myrtti> s/it/is/
<BashItOut> But
<BashItOut> Is there anyway to be unbanned?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: hmm?
<PriceChild> BashItOut: one mo
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<Myrtti> PriceChild: I believe it's baSHITout ;-)
<Myrtti> or I suspect it is
<BashItOut> NO!
<BashItOut> Bash <-- Linux Shell
<BashItOut> Bash - It - Out
<Myrtti> yes
<PriceChild> i don't think it is.. lastlog of shit doesn't pull up one of those bans... which makes me think i'm broken
<Myrtti> but the bans don't diffrentiate caps and normal letters
<Myrtti> you're broken?
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<PriceChild> aha found it
<PriceChild> BashItOut: try now.
<BashItOut> thats better
<Myrtti> told you
<BashItOut> Thanks
<Myrtti> stdin: it would be cool if one could set the default timezone to ubottu
<Myrtti> stdin: is that possible?
<Myrtti> so that when I login, the bantracker would automatically give the logs in EEST
<PriceChild> i 'believe' if you maintain the same session it will maintain the timezone
 * Myrtti gives PriceChild a stinking guinea pig
<PriceChild> how rude
<Myrtti> sneezing guinea pig!
<Myrtti> they always stink
<Myrtti> they're warm and fuzzy and loving little creatures
<Myrtti> and they squeal
<Myrtti> a lot.
<Myrtti> anyone used pastebinit more?
<Myrtti> everytime someone uses ntfs on linux, a baby whale cries
<mernil> i was banned from kubuntu today. I want that op to be removed from his privileges. It was stdin.
<mernil> he banned me because i used the word "shit", and he said it was a swear word??
<Myrtti> you really think that was the reason you were banned?
<Myrtti> we've got logs.
<mernil> Myrtti: be my guest to read them!
<Myrtti> I have
<mernil> and?
<Myrtti> I don't think I've felt as much repulsed by someones actions in IRC for a long time.
<mernil> Myrtti: i know, stdin behavior is simply repulsive!
<Myrtti> by your behaviour.
<mernil> okay, i got angry in the end talking to him. But that should not cause me a ban
<mernil> Myrtti: just give me one example why i got banned?
<mernil> just one!!!
<mernil> now Myrtti goes though the logs trying to find something.. fucking lamer!
<Myrtti> I could have used some backups
<Myrtti> thanks anyway for participating
<Nafallo> as usual... I don't comment on stuff I haven't seen.
 * Myrtti pokes Daviey 
<Myrtti> er
<Myrtti> Dave2:
<Myrtti> I need to pastebin some stuff from compile time and I've got no idea how I can pipe them all to a file or pastebinit
<Myrtti> merh.
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (charsets)
<jussi01> oh fun...
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> didn't know the floodbots could do that
<jussi01> me neither...
<Dave2> Myrtti, hm?
<Myrtti> nevermind
<Myrtti> he's gone
<Dave2> ah, didn't notice how long ago it was
 * Dave2 has been cleaning his room
<Myrtti> you was on irc just then...
 * Myrtti slaps Dave2 
<Dave2> I was?
<Myrtti> you was.
<Myrtti> 18:39 <@Dave2> :o
<Myrtti> 18:39 < Nafallo> ah good. I was actually hungry.
<Myrtti> 18:39 -'@: oh for crying out loud...
<Dave2> I wasn't on IRC when I was poked though!
<Myrtti> nope
<PriceChild> Myrtti: jussi01: that was one of the prerequisites for allowing mibbit users in.
<jussi01> PriceChild: ahhh
<jussi01> makes sense
<PriceChild> else ban management on them wouldn't have been fun at all
<jussi01> yeah. I can see that would be horrible
<PriceChild> there's no way to override exempts
 * ompaul swats swat
<ompaul> PriceChild, I was watching coverage of Munster vs American Eagles - they kept saying the rules were strange, the pitch is turf,  and I could not take it any more when they said that one player played for the "U20" team
<ompaul> actually sorry
<ompaul> Munster U20 like it was a specific team
<ompaul> I just cracked up and had to walk
<ompaul> for those who don't know that would be the Munster under 20s
<ompaul> as in age
<PriceChild> riiiiight :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, it is called - your commentary turned the game into comedy
<PriceChild> lol ok
<ompaul> ohh and for some crazy reason two players from Munster are on the pitch with no numbers on their backs
<ompaul> and this is a pro game argh
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (am_arsch)
 * Myrtti yawns
 * SWAT swats ompaul 
<Myrtti> 20:58  mentor> Myrtti: You're the first person in aeons that knows how to ask questions.
<Myrtti> woo.
 * Myrtti sighs
<SWAT> it's an important quality
<PriceChild> Is it me... or did floodbot 1 unban but not ban?
<PriceChild> Anyone around?
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> they're supposed to do fine since they're not hanging...
<PriceChild> pardon?
<Myrtti> not in emergency mode
<Myrtti> sorry, had both verbal and physical brain freeze
<PriceChild> so why did it not ban, and suddenly decide to unban only after i banned?
 * PriceChild scratches his head
<Myrtti> why did I respond in #ubuntu-irc...
<Nafallo> I wondered the same thing :-)
<Myrtti> perhaps its my public service attitude...
<Myrtti> Tallken: hello
<Tallken> damn
<Tallken> sorry
<Tallken> lol
<Tallken> copied autojoin config from older file
<Tallken> which had this on autojoin
<Tallken> ;)
<Tallken> cya
<Myrtti> fcol
<Myrtti> I'm too nice.
<Myrtti> "All 1500 conversations in "Launchpad-Answers" are selected." [Delete]
<ubottu> TiredWolf called the ops in #ubuntu (skittles)
<Flannel> sigh
<TiredWolf> Flannel, if "fucking assholes" is not language that deserve an immediate kick, i don't know what is.
<PriceChild> TiredWolf: We try to abide by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<nalioth> TiredWolf: everyone gets to the end of their rope every once in a while
<TiredWolf> i know what you try to abide to
<TiredWolf> just, next time someone scolds me off when i call !ops, when the call is actually VERY well deserved, i'm going to be pissed.
<Myrtti> we give them enough rope for them to hang themselves into that
<TiredWolf> ah sure
<TiredWolf> give rope in the main public support channel
<TiredWolf> that's very helpful to the other users in there
<Flannel> TiredWolf: the difference between a warning and a kick wouldn't have removed the language from the channel.
<TiredWolf> Flannel, it would have made it clear it's a pretty serious issue. besides, if "you're there", you'd have warned already, as i *waited* before calling !ops.
<TiredWolf> of course, you can be busy and that's fine, but then you don't scold me off for calling !ops.
<Flannel> TiredWolf: I told you, I was in the middle of another message.
<PriceChild> Perhaps telling you ops were watching instead of doing something wasn't the best thing to do, perhaps not. However I don't see anything I would describe as 'scolding' tbh.
<TiredWolf> well, the lack of action and instead telling me ops were watching sounded like implicit scolding to me, though then again i might possibly have read too much into it.
<TiredWolf> which might be helped by it being the second time this sort of thing happens...
<TiredWolf> well, have a good day or night folks
<ajmitch> joy, an abusive user in #ubuntu-devel
<PriceChild> vidd?
<ajmitch> martinwm
<Nafallo> martinwm
<nalioth> not good
<Nafallo> he seems less bright :-)
<Nafallo> "debian-project"+"Patrick Frank" on google
<PriceChild> I was looking at the wrong channel.
<PriceChild> and was confused, looking at the most active in the channel at the time *fails*
<stdin> Re: mernil, to make things more clear, mernil is banned from #kubuntu because it's clear he can't be trusted in there. Being constantly offtopic, despite being told to use -offtopic, and the abusive behaviour in /msg with me, makes me think he will not behave in #k
<ompaul> stdin, reading the logs I more than concur
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-17
<bazhang> windows-rules seems to be sergiumihai from -ru
<ubottu> In ubottu, Epsis said: gazebo is Are there girls in there? Cuz if there are i wanna do 'em!
<Pici> ....
<Flannel> He's going to cast magic missile at the darkness... and then get banned!
<Coringao> Hi
<Coringao> I would like to create a bot to my channel #ubuntugames
<Coringao> could you help me?
<Coringao> Pici, ?
<Coringao> Amaranth, I would like to create a bot to my channel #ubuntugames
<Coringao> could you help me?
<maco> bazhang: what happened with MadGirl?
<bazhang> maco, a bot
<maco> oh
<bazhang> mike_144 is not making sense.
<Valkyrie> e.o
<Valkyrie> Hey..
<Valkyrie> I just wanted to say sorry.
<Valkyrie> I feel lik a total dick for what i did a week ago
<Valkyrie> it doesent help the buisness of ubunut, for new comers to walk in and see ubuntu getting spam dah hell out of
<bazhang> Valkyrie, you had a bot attack in #ubuntu ? here is the place to discuss
<bazhang>  #ubuntu: 2009-08-13T05:20:36 <valkyrie> Ubuntu got pwnd?
<Myrtti> this is the bot spammer?
<bazhang> yep
 * Myrtti walks away
<Valkyrie> e.o
<Valkyrie> I just wanted to say sorry man.
<bazhang> Valkyrie, dont do that in #kubuntu
<Valkyrie> Yea,
<Valkyrie> K
<Valkyrie> i just wanted to say sorry
<Valkyrie> I feel bad
 * Valkyrie shrugs
<Valkyrie> i dont care if im unbnned
<Valkyrie> I was a total dick, Having bots is a privelage, and not to be trifled with
<Myrtti> a bit strange you didn't figure that out before you ran them
 * Valkyrie chuckles lightly
<Valkyrie> Ya..
<Valkyrie> And i only ran one of them btw..
<bazhang> its not funny Valkyrie
<Valkyrie> i know its not
<Valkyrie> Again, it hurts buisness
<Valkyrie> and i feel like a dick for doing it in the first place
<Myrtti> I need to go lie down, not feeling too peachy. brb
 * Valkyrie Sighs
<Valkyrie> Do you guys atleast accept my apolagies?
<bazhang> Valkyrie, was there anything else you wished to discuss?
<Valkyrie> Yes.
<Valkyrie> accepting my apolagy for trollin tha hell outa you guys? :'D
<bazhang> Valkyrie, it seems to be a less than sincere one, as you are laughing about it. If there is nothing else, please dont idle in this channel as per the topic.
<Valkyrie> Who said i was laughing?
<maco> Valkyrie: [01:36:10] -*- Valkyrie chuckles lightly
<maco> or should that be taken as "nervous laughter"
 * Valkyrie Shrugs
<Valkyrie> I chuckles
<Valkyrie> Chuckled*
<Valkyrie> Cause that person said i shoulda figured it out before
<Valkyrie> Could be taken as nervous laughter?
<bazhang> Valkyrie, noted. please part the channel.
<ikonia> does anyone know why chanserv re-banned bacta yesterday ?
<elky> from where?
<tsimpson> -ot, it looks like a server sync issue: 2009-08-16T11:49:53 *** irc.freenode.net sets mode: +b bacta!*@*
<elky> well leave it until he notices.
<bazhang> really luis_ has had 3 warnings on language and keeps at it
<maco> aye
<maco> i already pointed out that he's talking to two ops too
<bazhang> I'm just a helper in there.
<maco> he thinks mashing shift and numerical keys gets around it
<maco> hey i didnt know i was an op in there til jussi01 told me a couple days ago
<maco> like "youre a #kubuntu op right?" "no" "yes you are"
<bazhang> hehe
 * jussi01 bites maco :D
<bazhang> full out vetting I can see :)
 * jussi01 bites bazhang
<bazhang> yeowch!
<maco> vetting?
<bazhang> ready? yep! go!
<bazhang> kind of like I got for #ubuntu
<bazhang> quick PM from LjL and boom
<maco> he copied and pasted something showing id been made an op there a bit ago
<bazhang> haha
<maco> it said last edited 2 weeks ago, so apparently i was an op in there for two weeks and didnt know?
<bazhang> wonder if the !factoid trigger for #kubuntu has you in it
<bazhang> nope
<jussi01> bazhang: you could fix that...
<bazhang> fixed
<jussi01> bazhang: now you are sure you didnt break it?
<jussi01> (ie. have you looked on the bans db?)
<bazhang> jussi01, not sure what you mean ? there are some folks on that list I have never seen, and some that are clearly no longer active (ie LjL )
<jussi01> bazhang: we have had people try change ops factoids and screw them up. hence my asking you to check that it doesnt say something stupid
<bazhang> jussi01, I checked in PM with ubottu, via ops-#kubuntu
<jussi01> aye, that works also.  :)
<Flannel> Er, how would changing the factoid affect the bantracker?
<jussi01> Flannel: it doesnt?
<jussi01> I meant the factoid db... meh
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi01> same website..
<tsimpson> it looks ok to me
<bazhang>  apokryphos fdoving Hawkwind trappist LjL dont know
<tsimpson> almost anyway (2 or's) /me fixes
<bazhang> well apart from LjL
<bazhang> trappist I see in the channel, the rest offline apparently
<tsimpson> I haven't seen Hawkwind in a long time, and they don't appear to be on the access list anyway
<jussi01> and isnt apokrohpys the orginal channel founder?
<tsimpson> that was haggi wasn't it
 * jussi01 gets confuzzled
<tsimpson> he has +votsriRfA though
<tsimpson> apokryphos is active in #k-devel, not so muck in #k
<tsimpson> haven't seen fdoving in a while either
<jussi01> me either
<tsimpson> I removed fdoving, apokryphos, Hawkwind,  LjL, haggai and fooishbar from the trigger
<mac_v> any ops around , could some one add this to the bots> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<jussi01> mac_v: is it an update to a factoid? or a new one?
<mac_v> new factoid
<jussi01> mac_v: you can suggest factoids by simply saying !factoidname is <reply>bar
<elky> it should just be tacked on to !karmic
<mac_v> hmm.. never tried it ,
<mac_v> !releaseSchedule <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule>
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mac_v> !releaseSchedule is <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule>
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> mac_v: no !foo is <reply> bar
<mac_v> oh
<mac_v> !KarmicSchedule is <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule> bar
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, mac_v said: !KarmicSchedule is <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule> bar
<mac_v> jussi01: \o/ , can anyone do that ?
<jussi01> mac_v: that doesnt add it, just sends it here, but yes, all can do that
<mac_v> oh , sending it here.. hmm, so now is it added or now its at the ops discretions?
<jussi01> no, its at the ops discretion
<mac_v> jussi01: i'm going to try it again just once, from ubuntu+1 just to see how it works
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, mac_v said: !KarmicSchedule is <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule> bar
<jussi01> mac_v: and you still have it slightly wrong
<mac_v> hmmm nice... ok, ops can decide it later
<tsimpson> mac_v: <reply> is exactly "<reply>", not the actual reply
<jussi01> you need the <reply> bit
<mac_v> oh! face palm
<jussi01> change the bar for the actual reply
<tsimpson> eg !KarmicSchedule is <reply> this is the schedule...
<tsimpson> <reply> makes the bot change the reply from "<factoid name> is <the reply>" to "<the reply>"
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, mac_v said: !KarmicSchedule is <reply> The Release Schedule for Karmic is : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<tsimpson> erm
<tsimpson> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<tsimpson> it's already there
<mac_v> hm... it didnt work earlier yesterday! or maybe we were all trying the wrong spelling
<mac_v> oh we just tried "schedule"
<tsimpson> it's a channel-specific factoid, for #ubuntu+1
<tsimpson> the bot translates !schedule to !schedule-#ubuntu+1 when called from that channel
<mac_v> tsimpson: oh , ok , thanx, something we must have spelled wrong i guess
<mac_v> thanx guys , bye
<tsimpson> the only thing I see from +1 logs is "!gnome schedule", oh well
<Myrtti> !away > richardcavellafk
<bazhang> <indus> norpan111: i have made a ppa full of bad code on launchpad for users to try
<ikonia> bazhang: verify that if possible
<ikonia> bazhang: if it is - we need to get it pulled
<bazhang> he is joining
<indus> hi
<bazhang> indus, this was a joke?
<indus> yes
<bazhang> <indus> norpan111: i have made a ppa full of bad code on launchpad for users to try
<indus> well, its obvious i didnt mean that
<indus> you think ill advertise it like that if u made it?
<bazhang> apart from it not being funny, #ubuntu is not the joke channel.
<indus> i was suggesting, its possible for people to make such a ppa no?
<ikonia> well the key thing is that it's not real, so no harm is done
<bazhang> please never repeat this again. and keep jokes to offtopic channel indus
<indus> well, ok just want to clarify 100 % , ikonia and bazhang this is possible yes?
<ikonia> indus: PPA's are a bit of a funny subject as there are some bad ones out there, so it may be best to not suggest you've made a bad one
<indus> ok
<ikonia> yes, some PPA's do have bad / early development applicatios in them
<ikonia> hence why it's not the best move to suggest you've made one yourself
<bazhang> full of malicious code no less
<indus> can i suggest , we always warn about security risks of ppa in #ubuntu
<indus> ?
<indus> bazhang: iam sorry
<ikonia> indus: when PPA's are suggested, it's always a good idea to point out they can't really be supported
<indus> ok
<indus> what about developer ppas?
<ikonia> still unsupported
<ikonia> unless you are "the" developer, in whcih case you're responsible for it
<indus> for example, many in karmic are suggesting using ppa's (in forums i mean)
<ikonia> karmics not even out yet, so that's a stupid suggestion
<indus> i prefer waiting for the repos
<ikonia> unless it's discussing brining a PPA release into main
<indus> k
<indus> ok can i leave now?
<ikonia> just be mindful of the people you are talking to, it's easy to believe that you have a PPA full of bad code, and it doesn't paint you or the PPA projects in a good light
<indus> hmm true
<ikonia> indus: you can leave when you want, it's just a a request
<bazhang> thanks for joining
<indus> intention was not /or never to malign ppa's
<ikonia> of course not
<indus> ok thanks bye and good day :)
<ikonia> thanks bazhang
<ikonia> he's a bit wild at times with his comments and attitude so it's best to knock it on the head now
<bazhang> ikonia, I'm glad he was more open to discussion this time
<popey> 14:19:21 < indus> for example, many in karmic are suggesting using ppa's (in forums i mean)
<popey> not really
<popey> 14:19:35 <+ikonia> karmics not even out yet, so that's a stupid suggestion
<popey> some developers put code in their ppa before it hits karmic, so people can test wild stuff
<popey> iirc bryce does this with xorg stuff
<ikonia> as I said, unless being considered for inclusion
<elky> and it's not really something that should be suggested to people who are by all considerations, newbies.
<popey> missed that ikonia sorry
<popey> ppas are not for newbies?
<ikonia> I don't think they are for new users personally due to the lack of support
<ikonia> I suppose it depends on what the quality of the content is
<maco> the kubuntu backports ppa is advertised in #kubuntu
<maco> (in the topic)
<ikonia> I know - I really dislike that
<ikonia> apparantly it's because it's too much hassle to get stuff into main
<maco> i thought it was to let the users choose betwen 4.2 or 4.3 without having to also worry about the instability of karmic
<elky> that reasoning is a cross between facepalm and headdesk.
<elky> maco, regardless of why they're using a ppa for backports, how do you ensure that to a newbie who is unable to discern the quality of ppas, does not misunderstand what ppas are, and go on a ppa binge?
<jpds> ikonia: s/main/backports/
 * genii sips and thinks about PPA binges
<Daviey> This is the users choice.  Whilst i agree that using PPA's from untrusted sources is bad, it's up to the user to choose what software packages they trust.
<maco> elky: fair enough on the potential for misunderstanding
<elky> Daviey, is it the user's choice if they do not have the experience to know what it is they're 'choosing'?
<Daviey> yes.
<elky> i'll remember that if i ever get to get your signature on something. I'm glad to know you won't care about the small print.
<Daviey> i'm not sure that is what i said.
<elky> personally, i'm not a huge fan of 'choosing' things that i have not been fully educated on. When I do choose something risky unknowingly, i inevitably feel ripped off, abused, exploited...
<Daviey> If you compare the situation with other operating systems, rh *usually* (IME) has third party repos somewhere along the line. Windows *usually* has applications installed from unverified locations.  I'm sorry if that makes you feel abused, but this is rapidly going away from the terms of reference that should be discussed IMO.
<maco> i think is why there's an area to explain your ppa on launchpad
<maco> "WARNING: this ppa contains software for testing" versus "we're core-devs and thought you'd like to try some new stuff"
<genii> "this is just stuff I'm experimenting with"
<Daviey> On one of my PPA's i have:
<Daviey> ***********************************************
<Daviey> * Not complete or ready for public consumption.. *
<Daviey> ***********************************************
<Daviey> It is unfortunate that this is users control, and i agree there should be more warnings.. But the argument that it is a PPA and therefore inherently bad, is not a good stance IMO.
<jpds> Daviey: Yeah, well, doesn't mean they won't consume it in private.
<Daviey> sure, and that is a choice.
<ikonia> I think PPA's a great thing, I just don't think we should be pushing them as s solution,
<ikonia> it's impossible to support them and the ammount of "I pulled it from a PPA and now X doesn't work" in #ubuntu is a reasonable level, mostly not because the package is broke, but because it pulls down deps that upgrade some core components
<popey> I'd be interested to know what the solution to Intel graphics driver sucking in Jaunty is that _doesnt_ involve a ppa
<elky> popey, something like the intel idiocy furthering the ppa habit does not make it any less a bad habit, really.
<ikonia> popey: that is a core issue, that should be solved in main
<popey> ikonia: it isnt
<ikonia> popey: I'm tired of this "next release fix"
<ikonia> popey: expand on that please ?
<popey> install ubuntu 8.10 on a machine that has intel GMA type video hardware and you _will_ experience the most appalling video performance since warty
<ikonia> popey: I'm on it now
<popey> er, 9.04
<ikonia> I'm on 8.10 with an intel card
<popey> sorry, silly me :)
<ikonia> popey: yes, I agree, 9.04 sucks
<elky> he's aware of the issue, popey. he responds to the issue several times a day in #ubuntu.
<popey> and all the proposed 'solutions' 'workarounds' or whatever you want to call them..
<popey> ok, I'll stop talking then elky
<popey> you asked ikonia
<ikonia> no no
<ikonia> please continue
<ikonia> I may have miss-understood your commnet on the intel card
<ikonia> ok........
<elky> ragequit? how mature...
<Daviey> elky: throwing insults, how immature
<Daviey> If he is upset, then it's better he removes himself from the situation, no?
<Daviey> And saying things like "ragequit? how mature..." REALLY is not constructive, is it?
<elky> one can remove themselves from a situation without being verbose about it. quitting a channel is verbose.
<elky> what is the point of being verbose?
<Daviey> commenting on it makes it further verbose, making the situation worse.
<Daviey> Would it not have been better just to no comment?
<Daviey> can you do that elky?
<elky> is that a rhetoric, or just being patronising?
<maco> TIMEOUT
 * maco hands out cookies
<maco> eat the cookies, then you can call time in, once you're all sweetened up
 * Daviey removes himself from the situation.
 * mneptok does the Dance Of The Sugar-Plum Fairies
<maco> mneptok: have you heard The Vandals' rendition?
<mneptok> maco: no, for i am a beautiful and delicate snowflake.
<maco> punk version of Dance of the Sugarplum Fairies
<maco> win!
<mneptok> BEUATIFUL AND DELICATE SNOWFLAKE LALALALALALALALA!
<Mike_lifeguard> What's the process for updating ubottu's factoids?
<bazhang> Mike_lifeguard, you make a suggestion and if approved it is added
<Pici> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> Second link has the syntax to make factoid suggestions
 * elky cranks up the hairdryer and looks menacingly at mneptok.
<Mike_lifeguard> Sorry, I've already done that & the factoid hasn't been changed
<Mike_lifeguard> If there's a specific problem with the proposed change, it'd be nice to know so I can submit something better
<elky> Mike_lifeguard, chances are it just slipped through without being noticed. try again now and we'll look at it.
<Pici> Mike_lifeguard: Unfortunately we don't have a method currently to keep track of pending suggestions, so yes, listen to elky
<Mike_lifeguard> hm, that should be fixed :)
<ikonia> an hours gone by and no suggestion from mike_lifeguard
<Seeker`> I know, I was waiting for that
<ikonia> probably talking nonsense then
<Pici> No, he was talking about a factoid in #ubuntu before he came in here.
<ikonia> yet he's not submitted anything while he knew we where watching
<Pici> how pleasant.
<Pici> That was certainly colorful.
<maco> ferrillz
<maco> he's in #ubuntu
<Pici> he was just in -offtopic too
<genii> I guess we'll never know now which one he would have wanted changed
<Pici> it was !xorg, he didn't like that it suggested ?dm
<genii> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<genii> Well, ?dm makes it desktop-agnostic
<Pici> Agreed
<Flannel> As long as you understand it's a wildcard and not a literal "?"
<Flannel> but I don't think there's a better solution
<genii> To have the same factoid with a one-letter change for 2 channels (at least #u and #k) doesn't make sense
<Flannel> Well, even separating it by channels won't be sufficient, if you're using Ubuntu and kdm or whatnot.
<Flannel> (because you installed kubuntu and let it do the default take-over, etc)
<genii> Hm
<ubottu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (liquid)
<maco> ikonia: i missed the line about him translating so i thought he was hitting on you
<ikonia> ahh it's fine
<ikonia> he's only human ;)
<maco> i was like "huh? why's ikonia ok with being hit on? *scroll* Oooo translating what the other one said"
<ikonia> hey what do you mean "why" !!!
<maco> not "why is ikonia being hit on"
<maco> but rather "why is ikonia ok with it"
<ikonia> ;)
<jussi01> hahah
<jussi01> ahh, no one would hit on ikonia... :P
<ikonia> troll in #centos #gentoo
<mneptok> i banned him earlier in #maria
<ikonia> in #maria ??? what is that
<mneptok> look out for [Vendetta], too
<mneptok> ikonia: oddly enough, it's the official channel of the Maria project
<mneptok> bizarre naming, i know ...
<jussi01> rofl
<jussi01> wth is maria?
<ikonia> she's about to be toast
<ikonia> she's hitting #rhel/#fedora/#centos/#gentoo/us with this crap
<mneptok> jussi01: http://askmonty.org
<maco> who what huh?
<maco> <-- articulate
<ikonia> MariaKeys:
<maco> ohok
<jussi01> mneptok: ahh, ok then
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-18
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (kronix)
<ubottu> kronix called the ops in #ubuntu (sebsebseb)
<ubottu> edbian called the ops in #ubuntu (ASlfreT)
<ubottu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu (braniff)
<bazhang> <JoshStrobl> Guidelines, pfft
<bazhang> that went well.
<Flannel> !patience > MySecondChoiceIS
<Flannel> Pici: the majority of his conversation was valid for -ot, now he's just goingto bring his offtopic crap to #u
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !noob ~= s/$/<-- this is a period/
<Myrtti> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<shadeslayer> hi is ubuntu-beginners-dev a official *buntu channel?
<shadeslayer> i guess everyone is afk
<shadeslayer> bye
<Myrtti> !away > gnosis_afk
<Myrtti> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bernardlychan> hey i know this isn't the place for it... but can i ask u a really quick quick question?
<bernardlychan> how do i find the ip address of another guy on an irc channel?
<bazhang> bernardlychan, support in #ubuntu please
<bernardlychan> kk
<bernardlychan> i'm there
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (saeed_)
<Pici> @whoami
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> you are pici
<MsMaco> hehe
<Pici> going afk, gonna have to leave TimothyA to you jrib.
<Pici> sorry.
<jrib> j
<jrib> k
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Johnny_boy said: ubottu no ty im just looking for the thingey that is in the bottom off the picture
<MsMaco> what an odd question
<MsMaco> oh. context is win.
<MsMaco> unstoppable is swearing in #ubuntu and blaming tourrettes
<Pici> MsMaco: thanks for the heads up
<MsMaco> np
<MsMaco> unstoppable is back
<Pici> unstoppable is stoppable
<MsMaco> Pici: can you tell 'em "if you think we suck for not allowing trolls, then get out" and ban?
<jussi01> unstoppable is stopped
<Pici> jussi01: you missed
<MsMaco> yay!
<Pici> jussi01: Take a look at the mask you banned.
<MsMaco> LOL
<jussi01> cripes...
<jussi01> what the hell happened there...
<jussi01> thanks for fixing...
<Pici> np
<Myrtti> meh, stupid lag
<Pici> jussi01: I thought you were joking for a second there...
<jussi01> hehe
<Nafallo> http://fukung.net/v/9312/welcome_crop_4.jpg
<MsMaco> nice
<Flannel> Oh bother
<Flannel> sorry jussi01
 * genii checks the coffeepot
<Seeker`> eww, coffee :P
<G-Norris> Can we post links in the chat?
<G-Norris> #ubuntu
<G-Norris> I NEED AN OPERATOR ASAP!
<G-Norris> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<G-Norris> can someone help me'
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<G-Norris> can i post a link on the chat?
<G-Norris> Wow takes forever to get a question answered here
<Seeker`> a link to what?
<G-Norris> to an answer
<Seeker`> an answer to what?
<G-Norris> nevermind
<niko> strange guy
<Seeker`> wasn't he the one on the mailing list?
<Gary> the "remove me now!" guy?
<Seeker`> yarp
<ikonia> moronic I'm afriad
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-19
<Bearshare> Hello, I need some support
<Bearshare> I am banned and silenced in a few rooms, but I have changed my ways, and would like to know how to get back into them.
<Pici> Bearshare: What channel were you banned in?
<Bearshare> #Ubuntu-offtopic, ##mac
<Bearshare> I think that is it
<Pici> We don't have anything to do with non Ubuntu channels here.
<Bearshare> what about ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> I don't feel comfortable unbanning you at this time, you seem to have quite a history here.
<Bearshare> what kind of a history?
<Bearshare> what does it say about me
<Pici> You were just here 3 days ago to ask the same thing.
<Bearshare> No 3 days ago I was Klined
<Pici> 2009-08-15T08:37:54 <Bearshare> what were the reasons for the bam
<Pici> That was here.
<Bearshare> thats incorrect
<Bearshare> I was busy serving my 4th ban
<Bearshare> kline
<Pici> Thats not too encouraging.
<Bearshare> i know
<Bearshare> ive changed my ways, and besides I am innocent
<stew> Bearshare: innocent of what?
<Bearshare> uh
<Bearshare> g2g
<Bearshare> cya
<Pici> so long
<Pici> @mark bearshare
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stew> oops i scared him off
<Pici> 'oops'
<MsMaco> how does this bantracker thingy work?
<MsMaco> am i allowed to see it, or do i have to be a full-scale ubuntu irc op?
<bazhang> MsMaco, you should be able to no problem
<bazhang> just @login then @btlogin (best to via PM with ubottu)
<MsMaco> then what?
<MsMaco> how can i see, for example, if someone's go any bans?
<MsMaco> s/go/got/
<bazhang> try it, its pretty self-evident
<MsMaco> try what?
<Pici> bazhang: er.. she needs to be a member of the IRC Team on launchpad to be able to do that, or have the rights granted explicitly on ubottu.
<bazhang> there is also @bansearch nick (also preferably via PM with ubottu, but that only works if he/she is online)
<MsMaco> k yeah nothing happens. i lack permission
<bazhang> Pici, is that so? there are plenty who are still waiting approval, yet have full access in many channels as well as the btracker
<bazhang> Pici, only the rights to ubottu are necessary.
<Pici> bazhang: Because they've been granted rights explicitly on the bot.  Otherwise what would stop random users from accessing the bt?
<bazhang> Pici, correct. but launchpad approval is not a factor here.
<MsMaco> this would the part where pici said " or have the rights granted explicitly on ubottu."
<Pici> bazhang: there was an 'or' in my original statement.
<Pici> MsMaco: I'll poke the rest of the IRCC about getting you access to the bantracker, I don't think it should be a problem.
<MsMaco> ok cool. thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<MsMaco> lulzhuntrar is the fiend
<bazhang> yep removed and auto-banned by floodbot
<bazhang> well the auto-ban part at least
<MsMaco> how did floodbot know it was a sploit?
<Pici> MsMaco: Certain strings seem to trigger some routers and firewall software to drop their connections when sent over port 6667.  It was protection against some virus/malware at some point in time, but now people just exploit that.
<Pici> !dccexploit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dccexploit
<Pici> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<MsMaco> well yeah thats why i use 8001
<MsMaco> but i didnt know the commands were obvious enough for floodbot to match them
<Pici> It needs to contain a certain string and be over a certain length
<MsMaco> i see
<nalioth> MsMaco: yes, it's a known string
<MsMaco> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> losher called the ops in #ubuntu (please take care of Bearshare)
<Flannel> Bilok...
<jussi01> was bearshare's ban lifted?
<Flannel> looking
<jussi01> stew: you around?
<nalioth> bloke just got off the train, too
<jussi01> nalioth: yeah, thats what I thought
<Myrtti> urgh
<evilbug> hey nalioth.
<evilbug> apparently i can't joined #ubuntu due to dcc issues and i've gone throught the fix. help please.
<Flannel> evilbug: You don't seem to be banned
<Flannel> let me check the list itself
<evilbug> Flannel: i did "test me" and the bot still says it is not able to.
<tsimpson> evilbug: you're already unbanned
<Flannel> right, bots don't see you as banned.
<tsimpson> [06:37:05]* FloodBot3 removes ban on evilbug!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<evilbug> there we go. thank you.
<Amaranth> wtf, is Amaranth_ banned from here?
<tsimpson>  Mon Aug  3 18:34:04 *!*@ubuntu/member/Amaranth!##fix_your_connection jussi01!i=jussi01@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.jussi01
<Amaranth> how rude
<Flannel> Amaranth: That was back when you were "enjoying" your router
<Amaranth> Wonder why I've never noticed it before now though
<Flannel> You always join unidentified, so uncloaked.
<Amaranth> hrm, my other client uses a server password, this one just does it after connecting sometime
<jussi01> guys, please check and remove any bans you have here and elsewhere - remember, bans are not meant to be permanent.
<Flannel> jussi01: I don't know... I think you're being a bit hasty with that ban removal.
<Myrtti> yeah, I agree
<jussi01> haha
<Flannel> I mean, look at how often he's ban evaded in the meantime!
<jussi01> Flannel: rofl
<Bearshare> help me
<Flannel> Bearshare: With what?
<Bearshare> getting unbanned and unsilenced
<Myrtti> why would we?
<Bearshare> in many a room
<Flannel> Bearshare: You need to help yourself do that.
<Bearshare> I cant, I dont have the power
<nalioth> Bearshare: sure you do.
<Bearshare> How, I'm not an op
<Bearshare> HELLO
<Flannel> Bearshare: He means fixing your behavior.
<nalioth> Bearshare: it starts with the man in the mirror
<Bearshare> I have, gentlemen, I should have passed my probation
<Myrtti> like you did couple hours ago?
<Myrtti> in #ubuntu?
<Bearshare> yup
<Myrtti> I'd put that in my books as failure
<Bearshare> what did I do there
<Bearshare> Failure to?
<Myrtti> pass the probation
<Myrtti> 08:00] < Bearshare> go slosh around some semen in your mouth, losher
<Bearshare> He had started it before
<Bearshare> I asked for help and he picked the fight with me
<Myrtti> and you decided it was ok for you to continue?
<Bearshare> i was beeing provoked, fellas
<Myrtti> wrongdoings of others do not justify yours
<Myrtti> if someone is being stupid, it's your job to surpass that and be smart
<Myrtti> and you have failed
<Bearshare> Ok well if I am so bad and fail so often I'd like some evidence
<Myrtti> and I'm not even saying he was doing wrong
<Bearshare> A chat log of all my "crimes"
<Myrtti> but you are
<Bearshare> I'm sure you ops have transcripts of all my perpetrations.
<Myrtti> nalioth, Flannel, anyone: I need to go get my meds, like, now. if you can carry on, I'd be grateful. Short of breath
<nalioth> Bearshare: as i mentioned to you previously, channels here have rules to follow
<nalioth> ubottu: tell Bearshare about guidelines
<ubottu> Bearshare, please see my private message
<Bearshare> i know the guidelines
<nalioth> then please start respecting them in the ubuntu channels  :)
<Bearshare> why are you condescendingly smiling at me
<nalioth> Bearshare: is there anything else we can help you with?
<Bearshare> no
<nalioth> then please respect our /topic
<Myrtti> thanks, can breathe through my nose again
<nalioth> :)
<Myrtti> if anything is crap, it's getting flu on the day you're allowed home from the hospital
<Myrtti> pardon my french :-|
<nalioth> push fluids, Myrtti and kick the flu's posterior
<ikonia> 13:14 <+Bacta> There's something that I've gotta dooo ... I feel like trolling youuuuuu!
<ikonia> 13:14 <+Bacta> Instead of my fingerrsss I'll use my toesssss
<ikonia> 13:14 <+Bacta> I'll troll waayyy better than youuu
<ikonia> yup, looks like bacta's really changed his ways
<ikonia> I'm off to the gym
<gnomefreak> looks like not for the better
<elky> ikonia, where was that?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, MOUD said: !!! QuakeLive is giving me Incompatible Browser...
<Pici> !away > thomthom
<bazhang> whoa that is an annoying away script
<bazhang> <norpan111> i just bought ubuntu on the store for 99 dollars
<Myrtti> nothing wrong in being ripped off
<bazhang> heh
<elky> oh excellent, i have some snake oil for sale, i best PM this chap right away.
<ikonia> elky: defocus
<elky> ikonia, i'm inclined to ignore what he does in defocus providing he doesn't act up elsewhere. defocus is like dangling a treat in front of a dog's nose.
<ikonia> still can't control himself, still plays on this trolling rubbish#
<elky> it's still an improvement on joining every channel with "trollin's the game"
<ikonia> disagree
<ikonia> can't be bothered with his games,
<topyli> afaik we're concerned about ubuntu channels though
<jussi01> err, isnt ubuntu available in stores? how much is it?
<elky> jussi01, shop.ubuntu.com, and not for $99
<topyli> some american store. bestbuy maybe? also not $99
<jussi01> yeah, looks like 19.99$
<Pici> !away > adiktd|server
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !this is sparta!
<MsMaco> not anymore
<MsMaco> best buy stoped selling it
<MsMaco> and in the US the $ goes before the number, just like with £
<MsMaco> jussi01: ^
<jussi01>  maco I know I know, but does it really matter? you understood what I meant...
<maco> jussi01: the lines before that as well....
<maco> about best buy not selling it anymore
<ubottu> In ubottu, lejonmanen said: thanks :)  (this is my first time chatting using irc)
<Tyler_> can I have my ban removed?
<Tyler_> I was stupid. sorry
<Tyler_> I will be good
<Tyler_> it's not funny at all
<nalioth> no, it's not.
<Tyler_> I know
<nalioth> there are plenty of other networks where that kind of behaviour is acceptable
<Tyler_> where?
<nalioth> Tyler_: i believe netsplit.de has a list
<Tyler_> are you kidding?
<Seeker`> what did he do?
<nalioth> Seeker`: /lastlog "ass" and "dick" in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> ah
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-20
<Bearshare> How do I contact ops from certain channels?
<Pici> Ubuntu channels?
<Bearshare> yes
<Pici> Then you're already speaking to them.
<maco> back again?
<Bearshare> Jes
<Bearshare> Who here is an op in ##windows
<Pici> ##windows is not an Ubuntu channel.
<Bearshare> Who here is an op in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Pici> Bearshare: This channel holds the ops for all #ubuntu-* channels, if you have something to say or ask, just do it.
<Bearshare> Unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> I believe we discussed this yesterday.
<Pici> And the answer still stands. No.
<ubottu> In ubottu, stephenesherman said: bottom line is ... it's a "be careful .. do your own dwnload"
<Bearshare> How about #ubuntu?
<Pici> !bot > stephenesherman
<Pici> You were just banned today.
<Bearshare> I was?
<Pici> Yes
<Bearshare> How many hours ago?
<Pici> 20 maybe.
<Pici> Anyway, you aren't getting unbanned, period.
<Pici> Please depart the channel
<Seeker`> lajjr: how can we help you?
<lajjr> just dropping by..
<lajjr> How is everything??
<Seeker`> this isn't a chat channel
<lajjr> checking for someone sorry I will leave..
<lajjr> Thank you Chris..
<lajjr> Be Safe all..
<Pici> ER, okay.
<nalioth> lajjr: /whois 'checks for someone'
<Seeker`> bye
<lajjr> yeppers I just had to see if he came in here to ask why a channel was invisible..
 * lajjr waves bye.
<Pici> Bearshare: is there anything else?
<Bearshare> Yes
<Bearshare> whats that code to get the list of channel ops
<nalioth> Bearshare: i'm sure you can visit [channels i've bene banned in]-ops and talk things out
<Bearshare> it doesnt work
<nalioth> Bearshare: we're not a freenode directory.  did you have anything further to discuss with us?
<Bearshare> Yes, I was silenced in #freenode
<maco> ops here cant fix that
<Seeker`> we only have control over #ubuntu-* channels
<Seeker`> or, rather, some of the #ubuntu-* channels
<Bearshare> #ubuntu, and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seeker`> what about them?
<nalioth> Bearshare: both of which we've answered you on here in the past few minutes.  was there anything else?
<Bearshare> I shall be back
<Bearshare> be prepared to oblige
<Seeker`> I wonder what we have to prepare to oblige with
<Pici> I have no patience for trolls like him
<Amaranth> anyone have a copy of chanserv.py I can get? I seem to have lost mine again
<juxta> There's a bot in #ubuntu which seems to be trying to brute force anybody who connacts and has an FTP server running at their IP
<juxta> connects*, even
<juxta> current ip is 41.105.30.151, current nick is test2Rohff114
<juxta> was doing the same thing yesterday, but on the IP 41.105.6.105
<Ben64> hey guys, there's someone over in #ubuntu that is brute-forcing ssh and possibly ftp servers
<Pici> Ben64, juxta: Thanks for the report
<Ben64> if you guys need logs i got em
<Pici> Ben64: No need.
<juxta> http://pastebin.com/mc24ba9
<juxta> oh, nevermind then ;p
<Pici> I confirmed it myself here.
<Pici> juxta, Ben64: removed and banned from #ubuntu, I'll speak to freenode about it too
<Pici> thanks for reporting it
<Ben64> http://pastebin.com/d72b11611 :)
<juxta> no probs
<Pici> juxta: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ryaxnb said: ubottu: where is everybody
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: pervert is Quit being a pervert
<Flannel> er... right.
<nalioth> Flannel: something you want to tell us?
 * nalioth runs
<Flannel> nalioth: Only if you're comfortable with me professing my unfaltering lust for you.
<nalioth> nah, the factoid attempt was enough, kthx
<jussi01> !idle | juxta
<ubottu> juxta: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<rww> Evenin'. Any -offtopic ops that don't mind if I PM them about op stuff?
<Myrtti> I
<Myrtti> ve jsut woken up
<Myrtti> but go ahead
<rww> thanks
<Myrtti> hello mac_v
<Myrtti> how can we help you?
<mac_v> hi , ubottu is missing from ubuntu-bugs
<mac_v> Myrtti: was that a python script?
<Myrtti> huh?
<mac_v> the hello and how can we help ?
<Myrtti> no?
<mac_v> oops ;)
<mac_v> Myrtti: i just though it was , since i got the message as soon as i entered , wow you are pretty fast :)
<Myrtti> mac_v: we'll look into what has made the bot forget you, thanks for the heads up
<mac_v> np , thanx
<mac_v> bye
<Myrtti> LOL WHAT
<Myrtti> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Myrtti> @mark #ubuntu gogeta telling a depressed person to jump off a bridge...
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> ugh.
<Myrtti> oh great, now he quoted the discussion in -it
<Myrtti> -ot, even
<nalioth> Myrtti: did the hospital implant a python in you?  :D
<Myrtti> hehe
<elky> absolutely no remorse from him at all
<Myrtti> I think I'll go and get something to drink and slop back to bed
<elky> jussi01, thanks.
<jussi01> elky: it went way too far.
<elky> jussi01, yep, and i was jsut about to do what you did
<jussi01> occaisionally you get people with bad humor, and they say sorry and move on, but not this one.
<jussi01> it was going to just happen again.
<elky> jussi01, i'm also on unstable net at the moment.
<jussi01> yeah, that makes it hard
<elky> he is still in #u
<Myrtti> yuo
<jussi01> lets just wait until he acts up there again...
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<Myrtti> jussi01: did you check ubottu for #ubuntu-bugs?
<jussi01> oh yeah, was supposed to check that...
<jussi01> ahh, they didnt have ubottu, they had ubot4
<jussi01> go bother jpds... :D
 * Myrtti goes to bother Mr. Sandman
<Tm_T> hi kids
<topyli> hi teen :)
<jpds> Bloody awesome.
<Myrtti> brilliant
<Myrtti> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Pici> Probably should get that person in here or just get it over with in -offtopic
<bazhang> oh my eyes
<Pici> :(
<Pici> Thank goodness w3m doesnt show images
<fogobogo> hi Pricey !
<fogobogo> i demand freedom! :D
<Pici> fogobogo: um. Is there something we can help you with?
<fogobogo> Pici: unban?
<fogobogo> its been quite some time
<Pici> fogobogo: The logs that I have aren't clear, I'd have to defer to Pricey or ikonia
<Pricey> fogobogo: Do you run ubuntu?
<fogobogo> no hurry. after dontknowhowmanymonths one day more wont hurt
<fogobogo> or two
<fogobogo> oh hey Pricey o/
<fogobogo> guess we both know
<Pricey> fogobogo: is that a 'no'?
<fogobogo> pretty much
<Pricey> fogobogo: Any reason why you want to go into the Ubuntu support channel then?
<Pricey> fogobogo: Or shall I just imagine?
<fogobogo> sure. helping out here and there
<fogobogo> or just watching the text scroll by
<Pricey> fogobogo: ikonia will probably be online soon.
<Pricey> fogobogo: I think they were his bans.
<fogobogo> not in a hurry :D
<maco> NegBlaNi <-- using racist slurs in #ubuntu
<Pricey> maco: klined
<maco> thank you sir
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, besides, I already told you it failed.
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<ryanakca> Would it be possible to have #kubuntu-ca forward to #ubuntu-ca ?
<Pici> ryanakca: Sure
<Pici> one moment.
<ryanakca> Pici: Thanks. I'm off, I need to catch the bus home from work, I'll be back in an hour.
<Pici> Pricey/jussi01, would you mind granting me access in #kubuntu-ca ?
<nalioth> Pici: you now have access
<Pici> nalioth: thank you
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, besides, I already told you it failed.
<Pricey> That factoid is stale.
<jussi01> Pricey: then change it :D
<nalioth> Pici: did something bad happen to you?
<Pici> nalioth: Eh?
<nalioth> you're showing "not identified"
<ikonia> fake !
<Pici> nalioth: odd, I was identified, albeit not to my account.
<jussi01> seems id'd here
<nalioth> Pici: so you're not who you say you are at this time
<Pici> nalioth: I'm me now
<nalioth> are you sure you're not someone else?  :D
<Pici> Nope, I took my pills today
<topyli> good good
<jussi01> you sure you took the right ones? :P
<topyli> hmm
<Pici> ryanakca: fyi, I setup #kubuntu-ca to forward to #ubuntu-ca.  You may want to set chanserv gaurd on in #ubuntu-ca to ensure that the forward will always work.
<ikonia> I didn't see fogobogo waiting - sorry
<ikonia> just noticed him as he left
<ryanakca> Pici: Thanks
<ryanakca> Pici: I'll have to ask Burgundavia about chanserv guard, unless someone else here can do it...
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (gfunk)
<jpds> jussi01: You should of kicked him.
<jussi01> jpds: I did...
<jpds> jussi01: No, you /removed him.
<jussi01> oh, meh
<jussi01> I dont really want to talk to him at this second.  I want him to calm down a little
<jpds> Good luck with that.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-21
<bazhang> * [Chien2Rohff41] (n=just4tes@41.105.13.103):  les amis seems to be ban dodging
<bazhang> ah he quit
<Pici> bazhang: its fine to ban again if you think they are dodging.
<Pici> oh, you did, nevermind
<bazhang> Pici, right, he quit; then returned
<ubottu> edbian called the ops in #ubuntu (FusiouS)
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> The bot has been gone for like 45 minutes and no one reported it?
<Flannel> Pici! Pici! Ubottu is gone!
<Flannel> She's fallen in the old well!
<Pici> *bark*bark*bark*
<Pici> Starting to sync now, so hopeully wont be too much longer
<Myrtti> lovely
<ikonia> got him in pm
<ikonia> he was a jerk in PM, constantly messing around. I'll shift the ban after 48 hours when he either may not come back, or comes back without the need to be an idiot
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jussi01> ikonia: see pm please
<ubottu> orochi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * jpds takes a look.
<jussi01> Lads and Ladies, we need to remember to clear our oldbans,not just in #ubuntu
<nalioth> and #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> nalioth: read carefully what I just said :)
 * nalioth has not sletp in days and is doing well to maintain minimal function
<Pici> I find it handy to have a bookmark that looks for unremoved bans in my name
<topyli> @btlogin
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256868/
<Pici> Thanks, but I also like to remove my bans in context with the logs
<Myrtti> Pici: so do I - I just can't find anything useful with the search of bt
<Pici> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?query=pici&kicks=off&oldbans=off&bans=on&oldmutes=off&mutes=on&floods=off
<ikonia> genius thy names are Pici and Myrtti
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ziroday> Hi all, orochi generally trolling and sending me grouchy PM's. Someone might want to keep an eye on him/her
<ziroday> thanks!
<orochi> So, which Ubuntu channels are you allowed to use "extreme" language in? Where is the list of words that you're not allowed to use?
<Pici> None
<orochi> That's only half an answer. :>
<ikonia> orochi: just common sense really,
<Pici> It was the answer to the first question.
<orochi> ikonia: Not really, no. You can prick your finger but you can't finger your prick, for example. :P
<ikonia> orochi: that's common sense
<ikonia> orochi: pricking the finger is different than talking about pricks (penis)
<orochi> I assume there must be a list of words that Ubuntu has decided you can't say, how else would you base bans on that reason?
<Pici> orochi: And you seem to know the difference so use common sense...
<ikonia> just use polite conversation,
<ikonia> orochi: its not specific words, although obviously swear words would be obvious
<ikonia> orochi: it's the topic, eg: we'll fix your film problems, we don't need to know it's a porn film
<orochi> ikonia: What if I was talking about my opposition to the Iraq War in offtopic for example? Some consider that offensive
<jussi01> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<ikonia> orochi: yes, I can see how that maybe offensive,
<Pici> If they asked you to stop, then do so.
<orochi> ikonia: So will you ban me from offtopic for mentioning it?
<ikonia> orochi: just use common sense, talk about it, if people find it a bit to harsh, move away
<ikonia> orochi: not at all, just guide you away from it
<Pici> Bans are a last resort
<ikonia> orochi: although it's also a valid topic, so don't stray into dangerous water in it, just use common sense to judge the topic/mood
<orochi> ikonia: I'm sure you can see the problem. :> What is defined as "offensive" is too vague to really know what you can and can't say in -offtopic
<ikonia> orochi: not really, common sense and respond to the channel
<orochi> In some cases it's clear, in other's it's really not
<ikonia> if it's not clear and you use it, you'll be asked to stop
<ikonia> not a problem
<orochi> ikonia: Alright...so if I've got this straight...try not to mention anything that might possibly be offensive to anyone at all, ever, or else I'll be asked to stop. Even if it's in an offtopic channel where one would think any topic would be up for grabs. Got it :>
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that's being silly
<ikonia> re-read what ubottu posted on 040
<ikonia> some topics can be a bit offensive so judge them with the mood
<ikonia> stating your opinion is fine, but just follow the tone and requests of the channel
<orochi> Otherwise I'll be asked to stop, and if I don't stop then the ban hammer comes down. Well, at least I have advanced warning, in the event I accidentally say some word that someone in some language doesn't like :>
<ikonia> it's not a "word"
<ikonia> you seem to be trying to provoe a situation
<ikonia> just use common sense,
<ikonia> people in the channel will guide you if it's a bit too close to the rules
<ikonia> it's moderated by the users in the channel generally, so just follow the tone
<orochi> ikonia: I'm not trying to provoke a situation, I was told to come here and ask for clarification on the rules rather than do it in #ubuntu :> You seem to be interpreting it as a provocation but that's not really my fault
<orochi> Is there somewhere else I should go to ask questions about the channel to the ops?
<ikonia> to get ops where ?
<ikonia> you're in the channel with the operators in
<orochi> Yes, I noticed, but if one of those ops happens to think that I'm trying to "provoke a situation" then I'm probably not going to get to ask many questions for long :>
<Pici> orochi: Sometimes it seems like people are looking for loopholes.
<ikonia> orochi: ok - so the bottom line is listen to the channel and use common sense
<ikonia> orochi: people will give you friendly nudges if the topic strays too far
<ikonia> there is no "ban hammer" after a warning, it's much more friendly than that
<ikonia> if you ignore the requests, then yes, you can be banned, which is a reasonable step for someone refusing to follow guidence
<ikonia> does that make it a little more clear for you ?
<orochi> Pici: Perhaps yes, I can understand that...but treating a regular visitor as someone who's trying to provoke an argument just for asking a few questions is a bit much, it's not at all "friendly" to people who are recommended to come here for advice
<ikonia> orochi: then I apologise to you and hope that you now understand the guidelines for #ubuntu-offtopic
<orochi> ikonia: What will happen is perfectly clear to me, yes. :> What will cause it to happen isn't so clear but I'm guessing that won't be resolved, I'll just assume that my speech is restricted in those channels and act accordingly.
<ikonia> orochi: that's right, just follow the topic and guidlines
<Pici> orochi: We don't get a lot of curious people here, sometimes we get stuck in the wrong mode for dealign with people.
<ikonia> incase you missed it before
<ikonia> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<ikonia> ^ ^
<ikonia> orochi: note "take care" not "don't speak"
<orochi> ikonia: Take care is more polite language yes, but it translates into "don't speak" if you do it more than once, no? ;P
<orochi> I'll read it over in either case
<ikonia> no it doesn't translate to don't speak
<Pici> The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok....
<ikonia> it translates to "take care with how you discuss the topics, they can upset people"
<ikonia> and as I said it's not warn->ban you will get guided by the cahnnel
<orochi> ikonia: Understandably, yes. Aside from foul language and political debates though, how do you really know what's going to upset someone?
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> some topics are obvious though
<ikonia> hence Take care
<jussi01> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> hot political topics, sex, race etc etc
<ikonia> hence why I keep suggesting use common sense
<orochi> ikonia: I understand that yes, and I know what I certainly won't be saying. I suppose it's just an idle musing how strange it is that the Ubuntu community would be all about free software and absolutely AGAINST free speech. I suppose when you're on IRC you don't get that privilege what with the amount of people abusing it :>
<ikonia> orochi: want to tell us your real name
<ikonia> blind melon chit for example
<orochi> ikonia: My real name is personal, this is my IRC name
<ikonia> ok - so you're denying your "blind|melon|chit"
<orochi> ikonia: ...I would assume so, being that I've never actually heard the name?
<ikonia> if you could hang on while I reqest freenode staff look into this
<orochi> ikonia: Sure.
<stew> hi
<ikonia> apologies if this takes a moment as it looks very much like you are a banned user avoiding a ban
<ikonia> stew: hi
<ikonia> just on queue
<ikonia> stew: you have BT access ?
<Pici> ikonia: that ban was removed...
<stew> bt?
<ikonia> oh really
<Pici> by you
<orochi> ikonia: No problem, take your time. I'm not avoiding any ban that I know of.
<ikonia> so it was, my mistake/apologies
<ikonia> orochi: no - your correct, the ban I'm taling about was removed
<orochi> ikonia: I appreciate your apology but I'm receiving a rather rude reception in here and I don't know why. I'll just leave, thanks for the help...
<ikonia> it is him
<Pici> why?
<ikonia> it's the same thing he did before
<ikonia> look at the info in BT
<ikonia> and he's trying to provoke stuff, exaclty as blind|melon|chit
<Pici> I am, I don't see anything except for the I{
<ikonia> stew: sorry - I'm on windows and my cut and paste to you messed up
<stew> windows? egads!
<ikonia> doing visio
<stew> :)
<stew> yeah, I'm familiar to blind|melon
<stew> thanks I'll keep an eye on him
<ikonia> stew: danke
<Pici> stew: do you have bantracker access?
<stew> Pici: no, I'm not familiar with it.
<Pici> :o
<ikonia> allow me
<ikonia> stew: incoming pm
<jussi01> stew: try @login here in channel please
<Pici> stew: try @login here
<stew> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Pici> @whoami
<ubottu> pici
<stew> @whoami
<jussi01> right
<ikonia> jussi01: is on the job
<jussi01> stew: pm
<orochi> Hello again. :> Sorry to have to intrude a second time, just another question on channel policy...I know telling someone to "google it" isn't an acceptable answer for a problem, is it acceptable to post a link to an article that answers the question that you found FROM google?
<orochi> (Just so I don't post a google-cached link in the channel if it's not allowed)
<orochi> ...right. Well, I'll just assume it's okay then, thanks!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !isitdown is <reply> Instead of asking the entire channel if something is down check for yourself at downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<genii> !isitdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitdown
<genii> Hm
<Amaranth> ikonia: was it club?
<ikonia> #archlinux-offtopic they decided to go and troll offtopic
<ikonia> not standing for it
<ikonia> bruening plays dumb
<ikonia> #archlinux-offtopic <gulash> let's go to ubuntu-offtopic,  bruenig    [is in #ubuntu]
<ikonia> #archlinux-offtopic <bruenig> ok    [is in #ubuntu]
<Amaranth> nice
<ikonia> !staff | bruening ban doding as indeedhmm in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> bruening ban doding as indeedhmm in #ubuntu-offtopic: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> done with #archlinux-offtopic idiots
<ikonia> I want staff involved now please
<Amaranth> forget how to do a nameban but they're using freenode webchat
<Amaranth> about to just ban webchat
<ikonia> done it
<ikonia> !staff | assistance please with trolls from archlinux
<ubottu> assistance please with trolls from archlinux: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<vorian> eh?
<ikonia> vorian: bruening from #archlinux-offtopic
<ikonia> serial ban doding, plotting trolls etc
<ikonia> enough is enough
<Amaranth> heh, gulash saw vorian, did a whois, and panicked
<ikonia> shock horror
<ikonia> vorian: bruening has a long history of causing an issue and I now have him logged planning trolls of #ubuntu channels - it has to stop
<ikonia> I'd like to remove / ban bruening from #ubuntu also. I'm not happy with the people in that channel planning trolls and have a history of trolling channels just lurking
<Amaranth> ugh, I think /b/ is actually more intelligent than that channel
<ikonia> clearly not
<ikonia> it's regular behaviour, not a one off
<ikonia> hence why I'm not accepting it
<vorian> i didn't know people actually used archlinux anymore
<ikonia> they don't
<ikonia> it's a troll pit channel
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with arch linux
<Amaranth> vorian: half of #ubuntu-offtopic is archlinux users
<vorian> it's very interesting
<Amaranth> but #archlinux-offtopic is just a bunch of idiots
<ikonia> it's a troll pit without any ops
<ikonia> so they just sit there planning to disrupt channels
<Amaranth> it's interesting like a car accident :P
<vorian> Amaranth: pretty much :)
<ikonia> hence they reason pretty much all the channel is also in #ubuntu
<ikonia> so they can co-ordinate their stupid games
<Amaranth> they've even got their own ubottu
<ikonia> vorian: I'm seiours though, bruening has just ban dodged intentionally 3 times and abused freenode web chat to ban dodge too - I'd like to see this stop
<ikonia> it's getting old now
<ikonia> I've just had to ban freenode webchat from #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> "serious" I meant, no idea what seiours meant
<vorian> why not just ban the ident?
<ikonia> vorian: it was changing
<ikonia> hence band doding multiple times
<ikonia> hence I'm not happy
<vorian> i can tell
<ikonia> band doding
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> vorian: not the first time, hence the staff call
<Pricey> That ban won't work will it?
<ikonia> which one
<ikonia> the freenode web chat cloak ban worked well
<ikonia> just removed the ban though
<Pricey> It shouldn't.. :S
<ikonia> seemed to work fine
<ikonia> if it did or not I don't know, it seemed to
<Pricey> ikonia: I didn't expect there to be hostnames in that form. That ban mask is not effective.
<ikonia> Pricey: not quite sure how it didn't work as banning the freenode web chat cloak stopped them coming in ?
<ikonia> why wouldn't *!*@gateway/web/freenode/session work ?
<ikonia> (got to learn from mistakes)
<Pricey> ikonia: gateway hostnames are usually randomised.
<ikonia> Pricey: most of the freenode web chat I've seen has that cloak
<ikonia> or hostname
<Pricey> ikonia: gateway hostnames are usually randomised.
<ikonia> what is chii the freenode bot ?
<ikonia> Pricey: rww has just commented on it too in #ubuntu - some have that host, others the random host you're suggesting
<ikonia> in -offtopic sorry
<Pricey> ikonia: We're aware of it.
<ikonia> ahhh ok
<ikonia> aware of the host thing - or the bot question
<Pricey> ikonia: /whois
<Pricey> ikonia: How many users evaded using webchat
<ikonia> only bruening
<ikonia> always him
<ikonia> the others left after bruening was blocked and didn't come back
<ikonia> took me a minute to deal with him before had chance to deal with the others,
<Pricey> How many evasions were there using webchat just then?
<ikonia> using webchat just 1
<ikonia> nick, ident, ip then web chat
<Pricey> I don't think attempting to block webchat was at all warranted.
<ikonia> it was a short term thing
<Pricey> Still.
<ikonia> well - I'll put it back in your court then as a staff member
<ikonia> please deal with these persistant trolls on the network and the troll pit channel
<Pricey> ubuntu irc councillor right now
<ikonia> Pricey: no no - thats fine, I'll take the critisism
<Pricey> (or the correct spelling)
<ikonia> it was a jerk re-action to mutliple evasion
<ikonia> 4 bans in about 60 seconds
<ikonia> all for one user
<ikonia> the fact that this guy is a known issue also suggested I should put a stop to it short and sharp, so yes, blocking the webchat host mask may have been harsh looking back
<Pricey> ikonia: Have you engaged bruenig at all?
<Pricey> (lately)
<ikonia> many times
<ikonia> not latley
<ikonia> it's a pointless excerise
<ikonia> it goes round playing dumb "I don't know what you mean, I didn't do anything"
<ikonia> hence why I acted sharp on this
<ikonia> and the rason I called to staff
<ikonia> you have the log off archlinux offtopic and the BT records
<Pricey> Staff have the same tools as you do.
<ikonia> they planned to troll #ubuntu-offtopic and started the regular pattern, using CAPS, picking hot topics
<ikonia> Pricey: staff carry more weight as this user does not respect any of the attempts to moderate him in #ubuntu channels
<Pricey> I'm going to take another look into this. Will probably also drop him a PM.
<ikonia> Pricey: take what action you feel nessasary, I disagree - I'm personally tired of seeing this troll pit play stupid games and brueing as one of the leader persistantly offend with it
<ikonia> Blarghs appears to be another archlinux-offtopic person under a different nick
<Pricey> ikonia: I'll deal with it
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> why must this continue
<stew> ikonia: no, Blarghs is Magnus-swe
<stew> not a troll, per-se, just very very odd
<ikonia> ahhh him again
<Pricey> He hasn't been that trollish in PM, but yes, very very very odd.
<ikonia> I've got him under a few nicks in BT
<ikonia> he thinks he can do what he wants as he has a gnu app written
<stew> probably, he doesn't stay with one very long
<stew> right
<ikonia> gets klined a lot from memory
<stew> gadmintools
<stew> yes
<stew> usually from dialup.ice.net, but sometimes from telia
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-22
<th0r> hi guys...we going to have to put up with Blarghs much longer?
<ikonia> nope
<th0r> thanks ikonia
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !pastebin ~= s/  / /
<rww> G'day. The AnonTalk spam that #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic get occasionally appears to be coming from 92-32-116-*.tn.glocalnet.net. Perhaps a ban on that mask would be nice?
<rww> (specifically, the various hostnames that spam it have 147, 178, 169, 170, 159, and 168 instead of the * above)
<maco> Pupuser402-2 is lookin for women-folk
<bazhang> not for long
<maco> what is diktal doing in #ubunut?
<maco> *#ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> Nto a clue.
<KB1JWQ> not*
<KB1JWQ> I was joining here to ask that, didn't realize you were a named op.
<KB1JWQ> I'll let you handle it then. :-D
<maco> KB1JWQ: im not an op in that channel
<KB1JWQ> maco: Doh, my error.  Sorry about that.
<KB1JWQ> I thought people in here who were voiced were ops?
<maco> im an op in a few channels, but not all
<maco> KB1JWQ: ^
<KB1JWQ> Ah, that'd do it.
<maco> kubuntu, women, and forums are my areas
<KB1JWQ> maco: Is that like wine, women, and song? :-D
<maco> i dont get it
<Myrtti> KB1JWQ: #kubuntu, #ubuntu-women and #ubuntuforums...
<maco> Myrtti: i thnk he was making a joke...just a joke that i dont understand
 * Myrtti has woken up with head full of phlegm, shrugs and goes to make tea
<nalioth> maco: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine,_women_and_song
<Tabmow> @login
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<jussi01> tsimpson: ^
<tsimpson> fun
<Elwell> jussi01: take it I don't need to do the same?
<jussi01> Elwell: nope, just needed one of you
<jussi01> thanks
<Tabmow> yay i win!
<jussi01> well I got to run, tsimpson thanks for looking into that.
<tsimpson> Tabmow: can you try "@whoami" please?
<jussi01> and Tabmowthanks for testing.
<Tabmow> @whoami
<ubottu> freenodestaff
<tsimpson> well, the bot does recognise you
<Tabmow> bots don't really like me
<tsimpson> see if @btlogin works for you
<tsimpson> you should get a /msg from ubottu
<Tabmow> @btlogin
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<tsimpson> right
<Tabmow> so i'm guessing it's not working :)
<tsimpson> Tabmow: try it again, if it doesn't work I'll need to think of a workaround somehow
<Tabmow> @btlogin
<Tabmow> yah that worked
<tsimpson> now we just need to make sure it works for all staff :)
<Tabmow> :)
<bazhang> uarefine2, how may we help you
<uarefine2> Hello Yes Well i am useing Ubuntu That i installed thru windows
<bazhang> uarefine2, support in #ubuntu please
<uarefine2> sorry I will try them then
<bazhang> uarefine2, please dont idle in this channel as per the topic, thanks.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: !guest is Welcome to #ubuntu the official Ubuntu support channel. Please change your nickname using /nick NEWNICK ( replace NEWNICK ). So we can better help you with any issues you may have. Thank you!
<ikonia> !guest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guest
<ikonia> seems a good factoid
<jussi01> needsa comma, not a period
<ikonia> ooh yes, a slight re-wording
<ikonia> but the content seems worth while
<Bacta> Hi I seem to have a ban in #ubuntu-offtopic , can someone point out why and when this happened? As far as I'm aware I was never banned
<bazhang> Bacta, yes you are banned there.
<Bacta> Why?
<bazhang> DamianZ, how may we help you.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, blaike said: ubottu That is good, but it will always search for a monitor on start-up. As there is no monitor it will fail to load any further. Is there a way to get it not to search for a monitor. That wiki does not seem to mention how to do this, or is it the section about setting up a virtual monitor in the xorg.conf?
<bazhang> blaike, hi
<blaike> Hi, I replied to the ubottu and it had a link here :s I may be a little lost.
<bazhang> blaike, ubottu is a bot ; no need to preface comment in #ubuntu with her name :)
<blaike> I was just trying to get some help on configuring xorg so it will boot without searching for a monitor
<blaike> hehe sorry!
<bazhang> blaike, please dont idle in this channel, thanks :)
<blaike> ok, thank you.
<bazhang> Bacta, your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic stands. please don't idle here.
<Bacta> bazhang: My ban was removed over a week ago
<Bacta> Please tell me what I did to reinstate it
<Bacta> I have logs too
<bazhang> Bacta, that was a network glitch that has been corrected. the ban is back in place now.
<Bacta> I talked to elky about this
<jussi01> Bacta: I suggest you come back in the morning, when elky is likely to be around.
<Bacta> jussi01 I'm sure you can understand my frustration here
<jussi01> Bacta: please come back in about 10 hours. thanks.
<bazhang> DamianZ, you have been forwarded here, from #ubuntu , regarding your part message
<Bacta> Will do jussi01, would like to get this obvious mistake cleared up
<bazhang> DamianZ, 'consistently long part message' by ikonia who suggests you change it
<Pricey> bazhang: Sorry, he's been banned for a long part message?
<Pricey> ikonia: ?
<bazhang> Pricey, that is what the btracker says
<bazhang> "Pppppppppppppoooooooooffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pricey> so i see
<bazhang> ah ok
<Pricey> DamianZ: You can rejoin #ubuntu
<Pricey> ikonia: I don't think that was warranted.
<bazhang> jussi01, I think Bacta may be mistaken about his ban being removed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> bazhang: relax, its being sorted :)
<bazhang> jussi01, okay :)
<Tm_T> moi
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, MTecknology said: !runasroot is <reply>Never {ever} run as root. It's not safe. For starters, you can accidentally wipe your system clean. You could accidentally delete major files. Worse, you could allow a a flaw in an application to delete your system (most security flaws can allow the attacker to run as the current user only).
<tritium> Hello!
<Seeker`> hi
<tritium> Hi, Seeker`.
<ikonia> Pricey: noted
<Flannel> !away > digilink-work
<Flannel> Ah, seems that ice.net guy is banevading
<ubottu> GPL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> Flannel: that looks like that magnus guy again
<jussi01> Flannel: what was the ban for?
<Flannel> jussi01: That was smurrdidoo, who is also Blarghs, who was banned earlier by ikonia, and is evading.
<Flannel> dialup, three different IPs so far
<jussi01> Flannel: haa, so had nothing to do withmy remove. ok. :)
<Flannel> Nope
<ikonia> Flannel: he's a serial issue
<ikonia> Flannel: well known to freenode
<Flannel> What about a ban on ip-*-149-91.dialup.ice.net?
<ikonia> he's a nut job who thinks because he's got an open source project he can do what he wants on freenode, I've seen him a few times as different nick. he seems to cause an issue but gets klined quickly due to being so well known
<Flannel> All (four now) seem to match that
<Flannel> Ah, *that* guy
<ikonia> not seen him for ages, he came back last night
<Seeker`> if you use a generic-ip ban, remember to remove the individual ip ones
<ikonia> I'll return to watching a film then
<ubottu> Stormx2 called the ops in #ubuntu (max_morrison rickrolled the channel.)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-23
<ubottu> Stevethepirate called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-proxy-users, meway said: ubottu this channel sucks there is no real support
<PoisonSerpent_> How does the whole ubottu joining a channel work?
<maco> cL1lockerz = spammer
<MenZa> Just thought I'd drop this here for when anyone's around:
<MenZa> [2009-08-23 01:41:59 UTC] *** CLlockerz n=C_L@bas4-london14-1088907302.dsl.bell.ca has joined #ubuntu
<MenZa> [2009-08-23 01:42:45 UTC] < CLlockerz> Lockers.com invites for the closed beta. Email canadianlinux@gmail.com I will reply with invite code. :)
<MenZa> [2009-08-23 01:42:54 UTC] *** CLlockerz n=C_L@bas4-london14-1088907302.dsl.bell.ca has left #ubuntu ["Leaving"]
<MenZa> Aaaand I'm out.
<elky> bazhang, bacta was not mistaken about his ban being removed. it was removed, but chanserv then sync'd and re-banned him, but nobody fixed it.
<bazhang> elky, thanks for the clarification; searching using @bansearch showed him as banned, thus the confusion
<elky> i'd also prefer someone else do the fixing, since i'm too involved in the bacta saga, to the point that the unbanning was even accidental, and my fault.
<elky> he came to me to ask if he was in fact unbanned, while waiting for me to respond, he decided to try it and got in, so i checked quickly and did not see the ban, so told him he was good to go, and to not mess it up.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> Someone keep an eye on -meeting
<nalioth> jpds: what are we watching for?
<ikonia> Kartik I'm guessing
<ubottu> In ubottu, hassanakevazir said: !82801I is If you have echo or the card does not work, see https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/71735 for a solution and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274424 for bug report
<elky> topyli, um...
<ikonia> nope
<elky> ikonia, i meant -ot
<topyli> elky: just noticed. i'm playing flight of the hamsters, not ircing full time :)
<ikonia> ah
<Mamarok> there's troll having fun right now in the freenode net: GiIde [sklfdj@165.138.36.2]
<Mamarok> randomly joining channels and sending CTCP requests
<Mamarok> just did that in #kde
<Mamarok> he* ^
<nalioth> Mamarok: time stamps?
<Mamarok> seems he did it in #archlinux a few minutes earlier
<Mamarok> nalioth: a few minutes ago, moment...
<nalioth> he's left the network a bit back
<nalioth> ^^^ is why i'm asking
<Mamarok> 12:26 GiIde [n=sklfdj@165.138.36.2] requested CTCP PING from #kde:
<Mamarok> that's more or less where it started
<nalioth> yeah, not quite "just now"  :(
<Mamarok> yes, sorry, should have come in earlier
<Mamarok> we kicked him from #kde at 12:28
<Mamarok> time flies :)
<nalioth> yeah  :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, aaron11 said: tintyy is black
<ubottu> In ubottu, aaron11 said: Xchat is Xchat is a IRC client it is the most widely used in gnome linux operating systems it provides basic usage such as ban voice kick etc.
<ubottu> In ubottu, aaron11 said: tintyy is blackfck
<ubottu> aaron11 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, komputes said: !compizfusion is Compiz is a 3D desktop for your computer, to learn how to install and configure CompizFusion see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ubottu> In ubottu, komputes said: !preserve is To learn how to reset your ubuntu installation to the default operating system while preserving /home and all your user configuration file see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/komputes/HowToUbuquityPreserveHome
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<MontelEdwards> I am really really sorry.
<MontelEdwards> I didnt know that would do that
<Pricey> MontelEdwards: 18:59:26 < KamusHadenes[xi]> like /ctcp #somechannel version, this will REALLY kill you, if it i a great channel
<Pricey> MontelEdwards: What do you think he meant?
<Pricey> MontelEdwards: It is generally a very good idea not to run random commands unless you understand what they do.
<Pricey> MontelEdwards: Something a lot worse could happen.
<Pricey> MontelEdwards: Nasty people will suggest you run fork bombs and similar.
<MontelEdwards> Oh
<Pricey> MontelEdwards: Anything else we can help you with?
<MontelEdwards> Pricey, how long am i banned?
<maco> i remember that guy...
<maco> didnt he have a ban before?
 * jussi01 waves to maco
<topyli> ah travelin' man
<maco> hi jussi01
<jussi01> sigh.. I just want to go to bed...
<topyli> jussi01: not quite yet?
<jussi01> sleeeeeeppp!!!
<stefg> someone please kick user soup from #ubuntu
<ubottu> edbian called the ops in #ubuntu (soup)
<ubottu> ryaxnb called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-23
<ikonia> Bryanstein: ping
<ryaxnb> am i banned from offtopic still?
<ryaxnb> because if so, its not holding :/
<ryaxnb> hey IdleOne  can you update me?
<IdleOne> ryaxnb: what do you mean by not holding?
<IdleOne> oh I see
<ryaxnb> yes, that
<IdleOne> I suppose that Flannel decided to lift the ban.
<ryaxnb> okey dokey.
<ryaxnb> i did change ips.
<IdleOne> well in that case
<IdleOne> you are technically ban evading
<IdleOne> give me a moment
<ryaxnb> no,  i just am on a different computer and signed on
<ryaxnb> i was on vacation, of course i have a different ip
<ryaxnb> and i havent posted anythiing there.
<ryaxnb> i just joined to see if i could, and it worked
<ryaxnb> :)
<IdleOne> Well i don't see any ban set for you, I am going to go out on a limb here and say that provided you follow the channel rules you should be ok to stay in the channel.
<ryaxnb> okey-dokey
<ryaxnb> :)
<ryaxnb> i will now /part this channel
<bazhang> he's still banned there.
<IdleOne> under what ip?
<bazhang> 12.106.45.2
<IdleOne> ahh
<bazhang> until the ban is lifted he shouldn't be in there
<IdleOne> want me to ask him to part until he can speak with flannel`
<IdleOne> ok I will tell him
<IdleOne> BT didn't return any ban so I assumed it was lifted
<IdleOne> when he returns from ping
<rww> IdleOne: Are you around?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> what is up?
<IdleOne> what can I do to you today?
<rww> IdleOne: re: your conversation with ryaxnb earlier, he is actually still banned :\
<rww> 20:44:48 -!- 262 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!*@12.106.45.2 [by Flannel, 171967 secs ago]
<IdleOne> yes, I was told. has he returned
<rww> oh, okay. I saw your first conversation with him. I didn't see a followup.
<IdleOne> when he comes back I will talk to him again and explain I made a mistake
<rww> I'll go back to minding my own business :)
<IdleOne> rww:
<IdleOne> keep doing what you are doing :)
<IdleOne> much appreciated
 * rww tips hat in acknowledgement, disappears back into the shadows ;P
<ryaxnb> Flannel, wake up
<ryaxnb> does anyone know when flannel will be back?
<IdleOne> he will probably be on soon ryaxnb, he usually reads the scroll back, should see that you are looking to speak to him.
<ryaxnb> great
<ryaxnb> should i idle here or /part
<IdleOne> should /part please
<ryaxnb> parting now
<jpds> .
<knome> !
<jussi> @
<knome> jussi, clever boy *taps on the head*
<jussi> @£$‰‚{[]}\
<knome> troll.
<jpds> rick-troll
<knome> hah
<knome> what's so bad in rick-roll?
<jpds> knome: http://imagebin.org/110112
<knome>  
<jpds> !
<jussi> knome: its scary :P
<knome> jussi, why?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clectch appears to be abusive (test - contact LjL if this misdetects too badly))
<ubottu> chrisbuntunerd called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> Can we avoid antagonizing newcomers in -offtopic?
<rww> Hola. If someone has a second, can you manually test rww_ for DCC exploit?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-24
<thune3> rww suggested I come in here to discuss the #ubuntu anti-spam strategy. As I am not one to register (and I don't think casual new ubuntu users would be either); I'm wondering if a strategy that preserves the welcoming nature of #ubuntu, while protecting the channel against spam, might be implemented.
<IdleOne> any suggestions on how to accomplish that
<thune3> it depends on the nature of the spam, if it is distributed, or automated
<bazhang> share it with #freenode ##linux and the other major channels as well
<bazhang> and I doubt new users feel welcomed when they witness flood of spam, registered or not
<thune3> i do understand that spam==bad
<thune3> i assume that banning a few addresses is insufficient. i've seen capcha style implementations, or send this message to the bot to get voice
<IdleOne> thune3: the spam problem is not just in #ubuntu it effects the entire network, unfortunately or fortunately #ubuntu is a very large channel. freenode does not require registration to be on the network and neither do Ubuntu IRC channels but in times of high spam there is at this point no better method.
<bazhang> +m ?
<bazhang> that seems extreme
<thune3> of course that's not an option
<bazhang> the ask bot for voice is just that
<thune3> oh i thought +m was something else, oops
<IdleOne> not to mention probably not difficult to script
<IdleOne> +m means only voiced users can speak in channel
<bazhang> #defocus has it, though the bot needs prompting from a staff member
<IdleOne> scripting a bot to ask the bot for voice would not be complicated to accomplish
<bazhang> and spambots would use the very same script, so nothing blocked
<thune3> that's sort of gets back to the question: what is the nature of the attack. Do you have someone writing a bot to specifically attack #ubuntu?
<bazhang> freenode
<IdleOne> they attack freenode
<bazhang> all major channels get hit afaict
<IdleOne> #ubuntu is a 1300+ user channel so a BIG target
<thune3> all the #ubuntu-xx channels don't seem to require protection. if the attack is bots on freenode, how is that possible?
<bazhang> loco channels?
<IdleOne> thune3: I can understand your reluctance to register but you could setup a gmail account for the specific purpose of registering to freenode and then never look at it again.
<IdleOne> thune3: the target is as many users as possible, why would you attack a channel with 200 users when you got a 1000 user channel to hit and annoy
<bazhang> some loco channels get almost zero traffic. probably not enough thrills involved
<thune3> IdleOne: if I came to #ubuntu on freenode for the first time, and saw I had to register, I would not ever bother coming again. I imagine the unregged/register strategy puts off lots of legitimate users with questions.
<bazhang> odd
<thune3> btw, the freenode 'interim privacy policy' is also uninspiring.
<bazhang> ubuntuforums require registration, as do every other major source of help outside of irc.
<IdleOne> thune3: it may put off some new users but in the end the protection of existing users can't be comprimised either
<IdleOne> it's a catch 22, we lose some I'm sure but we also keep the existing user base.
<bazhang> 1222 at last count had no problems with it. I'd imagine the majority are new users
<thune3> right and it's normally running 1400-1600.
<bazhang> 150 or so in -unregged
<thune3> question: do ops in #ubuntu have kickban powers?
<thune3> do you guys ban ips?
<bazhang> yes
<IdleOne> also if it was a simple matter of banning a few ip addresses it would be done but these spam attacks are coordinated and they have thousands of compromised systems to attack from.
<IdleOne> we could ban all day long and they would just keep coming
<bazhang> shell providers as well (at least some)
<IdleOne> the less reputable ones
<bazhang> mibbit was outright banned from all of freenode
<IdleOne> actually I saw a mibbit account not long ago
<bazhang> that was an ident afaict
<IdleOne> ah maybe yeah
<thune3> why is voiceless join on #ubuntu during incidences of high spam a bad thing?
<bazhang> and lets face it, those disreputable shell accounts are the major source of issues, as well as various unregged spam/flood bots
<thune3> why is unregged preferred?
<bazhang> that's quite extreme if you mean +q ~a
<IdleOne> thune3: because they could join 50 bots over a few hours and just sit idle, send in one bot to spam and have the channel be set to +m then we have to voice all the users in the channel ( we HAVE to assume they are all legit users) and then they start an 50 bot attack with voice.
<bazhang> the entire channel would be shut down as a result
<IdleOne> exactly
<bazhang> just their goal in fact
<IdleOne> this is the only viable solution at this time
<bazhang> so +r is the least of all possible options, in terms of usable channel and letting others get on with receiving help
<IdleOne> thune3: it isn't perfect, we know that.
<thune3> may i ask, how do you determine the "safe to end lockdown point"?
<bazhang> as short as possible
<bazhang> there is not a magic 8-ball
<bazhang> I'd imagine when jr. high gets back then it'll be less severe
<IdleOne> another week or so
<thune3> lol
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> we dislike it as much as you do.
<IdleOne> Now if you can figure out a better way to prevent these attacks network wide then I am sure #freenode would be happy to implement it.
<bazhang> but keeping the channel accessible for the majority of users is the best of all possible options at this stage
<thune3> if the bots were not being actively scripted to counter-countermeasures, it would seem a capcha style voice granting or message floodbot a random string to get voice would be sufficient.
<bazhang> write it and share it with freenode then
<IdleOne> just FYI in 4 years, 33 weeks, 2 days, 23:50:00 I have received a total of 4 emails from freenode.
<thune3> so the structure is that #ubuntu ops use the tools adopted by the more central ops in freenod?
<bazhang> they are staff. we administer independently of them
<thune3> IdleOne: i would be more worried about the security of the list than its use by freenode
<thune3> bazhang: ah ok.
<IdleOne> thune3: I gave you a possible solution for that
<bazhang> we have kick, mute, quiet. they have kill and kline
<bazhang> whoops s/mute/ban/
<thune3> IdleOne: i know, i'm in the midst of standing on some shaky principle right now ;)
<thune3> thanks guys, i'm still frustrated and i appreciate your advice and clarifications.
<IdleOne> heh, I know where you're coming from dude. Sometimes you just got to try and work with the system.
<thune3> thanks and good luck!
<IdleOne> thank you.
<ubottu> In ubottu, dzup said: !no Hi is hi
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !napster is what makes Lars Ulrich cry at night.
<jpds> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Madpilot> ?
<jpds> 09:43:49 [Freenode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- #ubuntu is not registered.
<maco> getting your args out of order?
<jpds> maco: Oh yeah.
 * jpds → coffee.
<maco> every time i try to do something with irc commands without use of an alias, i get that error
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1157 users, 10 overflows, 1167 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1157 users, 11 overflows, 1168 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1156 users, 13 overflows, 1169 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1157 users, 13 overflows, 1170 limit))
<bazhang> that's annoying
<Pici> tes
<Pici> yes too
<bazhang> pozic is annoying
<Pici> odd.
<bazhang> whoa offensive nick
<jpds> bazhang: "nick" isn't in #ubuntu.
<bazhang> * whore__ (~suchaputz@c-69-255-195-78.hsd1.va.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> ryaxnb is unbanned?
<ikonia> I thought so
<bazhang> ah just switched IP
<bazhang> nope
<Pici> I don't see a ban.
<bazhang> 12.106.45.2
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> acepreshaw knows you?
<ikonia> I don't see it
<ikonia> troll
<bazhang> its there
<ikonia> on shipit ?
<bazhang> no the ban in -ot
<ikonia> h
<Pici> I just placed it.
<ikonia> I thought it had been removed
<ikonia> he came in here the other day and said his IP had chanced and he didn't know if the ban was in place
<ikonia> bazhang: it's his standard junk he talks
<ikonia> he's asked where he can get cd's for $100 before
<ikonia> he knows the drill
<bazhang> ikonia, other nicks are known?
<ikonia> not to me, just that one
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> yeah, he has two different places to connect from.
<ikonia> BT and freenode
<ikonia> ahhh and here is servertech for more pointless dribble
<Pici> Wow, someone actually posted a video on youtube of their problem and it wasn't a spam link.
<ikonia> rare
<ryaxnb> flannel is still not back :(
<Pici> gnomefreak: known troll
<gnomefreak> ah
<Pici> probably will get klined soon.
<ubottu> ZykoticK9_nothom called the ops in #ubuntu (laxative)
<gnomefreak> i thought you were staff
<Pici> Nope
<gnomefreak> oh
<Pici> Thats pricey.
<Pici> Whom I haven't seen in forever.
<gnomefreak> me neither but i am not here alot anymore
<maco> oh good im not the only one who confuses you two
<marienz> yeah, I've given up on trying to talk to that one
<gnomefreak> i stay confused unless im smoking. i guess sitting outside gives me time to think so it helps
<gnomefreak> brb smoke :)
<Seveas> #ubuntu / efuse -- likely troll
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (efuse)
<ubottu> efuse called the ops in #ubuntu (guntbert)
<Pici> yes
<Pici> I didn't ban him.
<Seveas> I know
<Seveas> if you remove the n mode from here, I can send messages without joining :)
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (mtw and efuse troll/clone -- can we please get rid of them?)
<ubottu> efuse20 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (seveas defective retard)
<ubottu> MTW called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (seveas defective retard)
<ryaxnb> can we get this ban over with pls?
<ryaxnb> i still am waiting for flannel :/
<ryaxnb> if you tell me when she/he will be back ill discuss it then.
<ryaxnb> :/
<mneptok> ryaxnb: i have no idea what Flannel's IRC plans may be
<ryaxnb> ok
<ryaxnb> :(
<ryaxnb> i suppose i should /part then :/
<mneptok> ryaxnb: /whois says idle for 7 hours.
<ryaxnb> my window says away
<ryaxnb> faded, thus away :/
<ryaxnb> --
<ryaxnb> seeya
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-25
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !thankbot is <reply> jussi intercepted your thanks - jussi has been thanked: 01 times
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, mc44 said: !thankbot is <reply> jussi intercepted your thanks - jussi has been thanked: ∞ times
<bazhang> jusoe is crivit/buzag/etc/etc
<jusoe> hi
<bazhang> jusoe, hi
<mneptok> jusoe: how can we help you?
<jrib> hello
<jusoe> why am I barred from ubunttu
<bazhang> mass ban evading for one
<jusoe> well i ve been here before    but not barred
<jusoe> what have Ive done?
<jusoe> to be barred
<mneptok> as bazhang said, evading bans.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jusoe> I was here only 2 days ago
<jusoe> mneptok: evading?
<jusoe> second time here
<bazhang> jusoe, this is a net cafe?
<jusoe> yes
<jusoe> only here second time
<bazhang> jusoe, last time you said it was your home computer. and two days would not have been possible.
<bazhang> ie two days ago.
<jusoe> bazhang: youve lost me
<bazhang> jusoe, your ban won't be lifted at this time.
<jusoe> bazhang:  banned for asking a question?   why?
<bazhang> jusoe, asking what question. you cannot access #ubuntu
<jusoe> bazhang:  so  I can ask my question?
<bazhang> jusoe, a support question? this is not a support channel.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Azjo said: ubottu, there is no GUI for grub?
<jusoe> chris said I should join here
<bazhang> jusoe, enough. your ban won't be lifted in #ubuntu , as you continue to make things up.  please /part the channel
<IdleOne> jusoe: this is not a support channel, this channel is used to resolve bans/removals from #ubuntu. bazhang has already told you that the ban will not be lifted. Please leave this channel now
<IdleOne> I don't see any reason for jusoe being here any longer, mneptok could you please remove jusoe
<jusoe> well at least give me a chance#
<bazhang> jusoe, you have had multiple chances.
<jusoe> I not sure what you mean
<jusoe> ok so deadbit has been here also but he never told me he would be
<persia> jusoe, The logs on the bot indicate that you have not honored the request to not be in #ubuntu previously, which does not demonstrate an active effort on your part to follow the guidelines for the channels.
<jusoe> persia:  I havent been in ubuntu for 3 days now
<persia> Although you are unlikely to receive sympathy now, you may find that if you find a way to demonstrate that you have not been using channels in violation of bans for a middling period of time (maybe a week or two, but I'm not the decider), the ban would be lifted.
<jusoe> persia:  yeah but I havent been
<jusoe> Ive been barred for what ( I havent been here for at least two weeks)
<IdleOne> just a minute ago you said 3 days
<IdleOne> now it's two weeks
<IdleOne> in a few more minutes it will be months I'm sure
<IdleOne> jusoe: the ban will not be lifted.
<jusoe> IdleOne: three days  I never said that?
<IdleOne> 082410-[20:25:22] <jusoe> persia:  I havent been in ubuntu for 3 days now
<IdleOne> anyway, bazhang has made his decision.
<jusoe> IdleOne: wel thats true
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<bazhang> this is going nowhere. he's ban evaded on at least 8 occasions
<bazhang> and the story changes every time.
<bazhang> jusoe, this discussion is over.   please exit the channel
<jusoe> hey bazhang  thats very incomplete    your very cycinal
<persia> Nonetheless, we need to follow the procedure, or we end up running the risks of unfair discrimination: poor past behaviour would be noted in an appeal, and appropriate demonstration of contrition requested.
<persia> jusoe, You'd do best to /part : appeal if you wish, but the longer you're here, the less well your appeal will be received, as you've gotten the decision, and you've been asked to /part.
<bazhang> persia, and the appeals link has been given. when a user refuses to even give the bare semblance of something approaching the truth, there is nothing further to be discussed here.
<persia> bazhang, You have my complete agreement there :)
<jusoe> sure but Im booted for what really?
<jusoe> your tagging me otherwise
<bazhang> crivit/buzag/jarheadless/theeanomaly/dirtbag256/hufx just off the top of my head.
<jusoe> bazhang: hey come on thats not fair
<jusoe> Im josoe no other
<persia> jusoe, If you find it unfair, please appeal the decision using the process.  You cannot get another decision here today, according to our procedures.
<jusoe> what process   who have banned me as a simple user
<jusoe> or is that just bazhangs  forte???
<IdleOne> this talking in circles will go on until they get tired and go to sleep. Enough is enough, he has been given the decision by the op and asked to leave, provided the link for appeals.
<IdleOne> why do we have to keep repeating ourself to someone who has been clearly told what the procedure is.
<jusoe> so what does that mean for us toinght?
<IdleOne> it means. the ban will NOT be lifted and you must leave now
<jusoe> hey you banned my friend so now you want to ban me
<jusoe> so ok ban ban ban    is that your thing?   sorry
<bazhang> cant count how many hours spent in PM with him
<persia> I don't think jusoe understood the discussion, but I'm unsure how much of that was intentional :(  With luck there will be an appeal, and then no more discussion of the matter.
<bazhang> persia, no, it's a ploy of his, claiming to be a net cafe user; usually he has 'the manager' come on and plead his case
<bazhang> it varies between home and net cafe
<IdleOne> .he's a known troll/liar
<persia> Unfortunate, that.  Sometimes I think the folk that get caught in the ban cycle aren't normally different from the rest of us, just unlucky and have more technical than social sense at the time they are caught, but that's not something we can solve.
<bazhang> he's never provided anything of value in #ubuntu . just random unhelpful and completely unacceptable commentary
<jusoe> hey way a I banned?
<bazhang> jusoe, you know why.
<Pici> This feels like deja vu.
<Pici> all over again.
<jusoe> hey way am I banned from ubunt
<jusoe> today or like forever?
<bazhang> jusoe, until you start telling the truth, it won't be lifted.
<Pici> jusoe: There is nothing more we can do for you tonight, please follow the aformentioned appeals process if you wish to have your ban lifted.
<bazhang> jusoe, that time is entirely up to you.
<jusoe> so to day?
<persia> Potentially, depending on the speed of the appeals process, but you'd best start that rather than asking the same questions here.
<jusoe> why is I bannend now?
<jusoe> for what exacetly? what has I done?
<jusoe> bazhang: time is what?
<jusoe> ok so I use this cafe    so what!
<jusoe> ok so no access to ubuntu??
<bazhang> jusoe, correct. no access to #ubuntu .
<jusoe> ok so no access to #ubuntu??
<bazhang> jusoe, correct.
<jusoe> point please?
<bazhang> jusoe, see the appeals link?
<jusoe> links from where?
<bazhang> !appeals | jusoe read this
<ubottu> jusoe read this: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<jusoe> sure ok
<bazhang> jusoe, read the link
<jusoe> which one?
<jusoe> theres boths there
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess     <----------- jusoe
<jusoe> ok read that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<bazhang> yes.
<bazhang> jusoe, no need to join here to ask about your ban. read that link.
<bazhang> jusoe, please exit the channel.
<jusoe> hey but I did
<bazhang> hmm?
<jusoe> dont drop me
<bazhang> step one: visit here
<bazhang> step two: not happy with the decision made regarding your ban?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess  <----- then visit this link for further steps.  Step One is completed.
<jusoe> not sure what you mean
<jusoe> ok thats sorted
<bazhang> jusoe, you come here to ask to have your ban removed? understand?
<jusoe> yes sort off
<bazhang> jusoe, your ban will not be removed.  that is the end of step one.
<jusoe> but why?
<bazhang> follow the link for the rest of the steps.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess  jusoe follow this link and the steps in it.
<jusoe> what link?
<bazhang> jusoe, nothing else to discuss here.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess  <----- jusoe this link. see it?
<jusoe> surer ok
<bazhang> jusoe, please exit the channel.
<jusoe> am I unbanned now?
<bazhang> jusoe, no.
<jusoe> why not?
<bazhang> jusoe, your ban will not be lifted. you can appeal this decision. at the link above.
<jusoe> aPPEAL?
<bazhang> yes.
<jusoe> YES?
<bazhang> jusoe, is English not your native language?
<ryaxnb_> excuse my clients auto-join :(
<bazhang> ryanakca, just a moment please
<ryaxnb_> ryaxnb :(
<jusoe> HEHE but ban is not not fair
<bazhang> ryanakca, sorry
<ryaxnb_> ahh! twice in a row!
<bazhang> ryaxnb_, just a moment please
<bazhang> jusoe, so English is or is not your native language
<jusoe>  ban is not not fair
<ryaxnb> ok... so because it is taking moment?
<bazhang> jusoe, then follow the appeals link given above
<bazhang> ryaxnb, conducting other business at the moment, patience please
<ryaxnb> i can part the room and you can pm me if you like, since other people are talking please.
<ryaxnb> bazhang: i know! thus the offer, sorry if it seemed rude!
<ryaxnb> :)
<bazhang> ryaxnb, just don't interrupt its fine to stay.
<ryaxnb> kk
<jusoe> so what links?
<bazhang> jusoe, you think the ban is not fair. you are welcome to follow the appeals process to have others reconsider the decision
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess  <---- jusoe this link
<bazhang> jusoe, and as step one (joining this channel) is over, that is your next step
<bazhang> jusoe, please part the channel now.
<jusoe> hey
<IdleOne> 45 minutes wasted
<bazhang> jusoe, nothing else to discuss here. please /part .
<jusoe> pleae part now   thats not fair
<bazhang> then appeal.  check the link.
<IdleOne> 6 times he was given the link to appeals. To me and I am not an psychologist but that proves that this person has no intention of ever resolving this ban and is getting some perverse joy out of wasted our time
<IdleOne> 6 times in the past 45 minutes
<persia> Rather, no intention *at this time*, "ever" is a very strong word.
<jusoe> thats not true
<jusoe> please dont
<IdleOne> and he actually pasted it back to us so that makes 7 and proves he knows the link to appeals
<bazhang> I've got this.
<jusoe> ok so you want to boot  mise
<bazhang> jusoe, no need.
<bazhang> jusoe, you know the link to appeal. please follow it.
<jusoe> well thats what you  want to?
<bazhang> jusoe, the conversation here is over.
<jusoe> over?
<bazhang> yes.
<jusoe> well if thats what YOU SAY
<Flannel> jusoe: Please part the channel so we can speak with other people, thanks.
<jusoe> OH thats sad now
<bazhang> please remove him as we have followed all of step one, and he persists.
<jusoe> hey thats just  unfair
<IdleOne> nah just let him idle here and waste more time.
<ryaxnb> but then how will i talk?
<ryaxnb> :/
<ryaxnb> not that im taking a position, just wondering :)
<jusoe> oh so speaking to you   (is dead ???)_
<bazhang> ryaxnb, thanks for your patience
<ryaxnb> :)
<bazhang> this has taken longer than I'd imagined, so my apologies.
<jusoe> hey come on
<Flannel> Tm_T, elky, mneptok, Pici, jussi, topyli, nhandler.  Any of you awake?
<ryaxnb> oh hi flannel
<Flannel> Howdy ryaxnb
<ryaxnb> may i ask you how we go about resolving the issue of my ban?
<ryaxnb> or are you busy?
<IdleOne> ryaxnb: just give him a minute or two
<Flannel> ryaxnb: I've been waiting for you to be online when I'm around for a few days now :)  Let's see if we can't get a spectator removed first.
<ryaxnb> k
<ryaxnb> ill be on, on and off (dinner and such) till 9:30
<ryaxnb> PST
<ryaxnb> PM
<Pici> Flannel: yes?
<jusoe> bazhang    am  I unbanned now?
<bazhang> jusoe, no
<Flannel> Pici: Can you temporarily remove jusoe?
<jusoe> bazhang    why not?
<Pici> Flannel: sure.
<Flannel> Pici: Thankee
<bazhang> thanks
<ryaxnb> pici is a super-op? /me confused
<ryaxnb> you are all ops here :)
<bazhang> some are more equal
<Flannel> ryaxnb: So, lets go ahead and get this over with
<ryaxnb> Flannel: ok
<ryaxnb> so what do i need to approve and how long do i have to wait to get back in?
<Flannel> ryaxnb: What?
<ryaxnb> Flannel: the ban :/
<Flannel> ryaxnb: What do you mean approve?
<ryaxnb> do i need to commit to anything other than following the rules?
<elky> <3 animal farm reference
<ryaxnb> which i have always attempted to do, btw.
<Flannel> ryaxnb: I'd like to discuss the reasons why you were quieted, and subsequently banned, so that we can avoid this in the future.
<ryaxnb> thats what i figured.
<ryaxnb> so what were the reasons? i still think you were hasty on the ban. I was out of line in my PM to you, but that was because of the adrenaline rush... i should of been more reasonable
<Flannel> ryaxnb: I usually like to start off with you summarizing your understanding of the situation, since it tends to drive these to conclusion faster
<ryaxnb> i understand why i needed to be quieted (to underscore that i was monologuing too mucH)
<ryaxnb> and banning was for the same reason, ofc.
<ryaxnb> and also because i was rude to the op(?)
<ryaxnb> which is very unlike me, as id like to emphasize that normally i am incredibly respectful of ops.
<ryaxnb> as i should be. they are the dictators of the channel together, and i understand and accept that.
<Flannel> You were quieted for reason A (which we'll come back to, yes, it has to do with monologues and things, but this is a more complex issue, so we'll come back to it)
<ryaxnb> k
<ryaxnb> what else was it, because so far you have not given me a single other reason, so i had always assumed it was the monologuing... i havent been big on breaking rules
<ryaxnb> and was i banned for a different reason or the same reason (reason A, b ,or a bit of both)
<ryaxnb> thats really what i need to know.
<Flannel> and then you were banned due to your behavior in the query.  You mouthed off, which I tend to look past in those sorts of situations, but the manner in which you mouthed off gave me the opinion that once the quiet was removed, you would not have changed your behavior one iota, and since there wouldn't have been any change, you would've wound up banned.
<ryaxnb> interesting that you got that opinion of me.
<Flannel> Not to say that mouthing off is acceptable (to anyone, not just operators), but I don't like to use "you got angry and caught up in the moment" as an excuse to ban.
<ryaxnb> hold on, switching computers.
<ryaxnbuntu> im back
<ryaxnbuntu> Flannel, so yes... i was disrepectful in the chat conv.
<ryaxnbuntu> primarily, though, the reason was i had been making strides to reduce monologuing and violation of swearing and such rules, and felt if you should have banned me, i guess i felt it might have been more reasonable to do it earlier.
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: I've got the query, if you don't mind, I'd like to pastebin it and then reference things inside of it.
<ryaxnbuntu> sure sure
<Flannel> (as to why I formed the opinion that you wouldn't be getting better, we still haven't touched base on the original issue yet)
<ryaxnbuntu> would be nice to know
<ryaxnbuntu> before, if possible, as i have been frusturated about being in the dark for what, 4 days now?
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: This conversation wouldn't have happened in this manner right at the moment.
<Flannel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/483205/
<ryaxnbuntu> Flannel, what does that sentence me
<ryaxnbuntu> an
 * ryaxnbuntu puzzles
<Flannel> Huh?
<ryaxnbuntu> does it mean i wouldnt have been so unkind in the query if i was like iwas now?
<Flannel> Oh, mean.
<ryaxnbuntu> yeah... your sentence just before the pastebin is a little riddle :/
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: We're getting offtopic, but in a single sentence: if we tried to have this conversation right after you were banned, it wouldn't be productive.
<ryaxnbuntu> hmm... i disagree but will leave it at that
<ryaxnbuntu> i respect your decision to have it later, as you are the op
<ryaxnbuntu> so, back on topic.
<ryaxnbuntu> the pastebin: that almost doesnt sound like me
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: You jump from trying to claim it's ontopic, to trying to claim it's interesting (abandoning the 'on topic' argument)--Makes it seem like you're grasping for straws and trying to justify it.
<ryaxnbuntu> well, in that channel topics change pretty freely.
<ryaxnbuntu> at the time not too many people were talking, and i figured an image might get some attention, it was a hasty decision i now regret
<Flannel> Which means the next time we get a random flashlight image, you'll continue to do the same--spend lots of time rationalizing why your non-sequitor images are ontopic.
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: There's no requirement that the channel be busy all of the time.
<ryaxnbuntu> i legitametly did not know conversations had to be "on topic" if i recall (a log of the channel perhaps would be nice) no one was really talking, as such the channel had no topic at that moment
<Flannel> There are, in fact, periods when no one speaks for like an hour.
<ryaxnbuntu> thats fine with me, but isnt it okay to try to generate conversation by starting one?
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: It's not that it has to be 'on topic', but that's a good segue into why your flashlight conversations were disruptive to begin with.
<ryaxnbuntu> right. would be nice to know.
<Flannel> And let me just prefix this with: the flashlight topic isn't the issue, we could substitute any other subject in here and it would be equally as valid of a statement.
<ryaxnbuntu> so then it is the monologuing?
<Flannel> That is, we could be talking about "clowns", or "cars", or whatever.
<ryaxnbuntu> right.
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: #ubuntu-offtopic is a social channel, it's a place for people to chat about things that interest them, or whatever else.
<ryaxnbuntu> i get that, any legitmate, within the rules discussion topic couold be substitued with flashlights, so i was deducing it must be social style
<ryaxnbuntu> Flannel, you seem to be taking the long way about.
<ryaxnbuntu> i get all that; what i would like to know is how can i improve my social style to meet your requests/demands :)
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: For a while, it seemed like at least once a day I would randomly tab back into -offtopic and would be greeted with an entire page of text about your flashlights
<ryaxnbuntu> yes, thats the monologuing that i am working to reduce.
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: Which would be fine, I have nothing against long conversations about flashlights, but there was little, if any, other people discussing it with you.
<ryaxnbuntu> seems to be little interest, thus perhaps other topics would be better?
<Flannel> And it wasn't that you were using the enter key as punctuation (which is the case when you find a wall of text from some people), it was just that no one else seemed to want to participate.
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: Right.  Have conversations *with* people
<Flannel> Sometimes you started talking about flashlights, and actually stopped other people from talking (about whatever else they were talking about)
<ryaxnbuntu> again,  this is new to me, primarily because until right about the time you quieted me, i had absolutely no indication this was unacceptable, as it does not violate the rules.
<ryaxnbuntu> except possibly the common sense  one, which i guess therein lies the problem; thats a rule you have to think to follow
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: It doesn't violate the rules.  Except regular social norms, yeah.
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: To be honest, I had hoped to stop you from continuing about flashlights for you.  You (and your discussions/references about them) had become a bit of a joke, and not in a 'ha-ha' healthy manner.
<ryaxnbuntu> and i just figured that sense i was doing it, and im a logical fellow, it was common sense, which upon more thinking, is stupid. its not common sense when you think about it, and if you use common sense to its fullest, you realize monologuing is bad for the channel
<ryaxnbuntu> Flannel, frankly, you didnt stop me from continuing them.
<ryaxnbuntu> nice theory, but the best way to do that is through coaching, like were doing now
<ryaxnbuntu> banning just moves me/people to other channels
<ryaxnbuntu> and you know full well i have another channel.
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: I had intended to do so in the query with you while you were quieted, since you didn't get the hint when I warned you in -offtopic earlier that evening.
<ryaxnbuntu> sounds reasonable
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: And yes, if you don't remember, I did mention it earlier that it would be best if you didn't continue.
<ryaxnbuntu> i do remember.
<ryaxnbuntu> however that was the first time an op had ever suggested in a way that was not taken as just an idle remark, that my monologuing was bad for the channel
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: Again, it's not about the monologuing in general, since everyone, at some point, discovers that everyone else they were chatting with has gone AFK, and they kept going for a little while longer.
<ryaxnbuntu> i had about 2 minutes from then to realize that it was and stop, which unfortunately it took me longer than that, and by that time, you had quieted me and i started being unreasonable
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: It's not just the operators who made comments about it.  and sometimes things that seem like idle remarks aren't (they might just be overly polite about it)
<ryaxnbuntu> i should not have to figure out which remarks are idle, as i (and many others) are poor at that.
<ryaxnbuntu> nevertheless, i accept that it was certainly a mistake to post that picture.
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: Again, this isn't an edict: "Thou shalt never talk to yourself", it was aimed at being a chance to sideline you, and it deteriorated quickly into a ban.
<ryaxnbuntu> there was no market, once i think about it, if you know what i mean.
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: Anyway, I think we've covered things and have things pretty well understood.
<ryaxnbuntu> agreed
<Flannel> Any other questions?
<ryaxnbuntu> um, do you have any regrets about banning me with only 1 warning?
<ryaxnbuntu> i know i made mistakes, but im still frusturated about the quickness in which it went from warning to several-day-long ban
<ryaxnbuntu> considering it wasnt an obvious rule violation, so i kinda had to realize it was a bad thing to do, since its not obvious like simple rules
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: It only turned into a several day one because you weren't around 24 hours after on Sunday, and then yesterday I was at work during the day when you got on, and you were offline last night when I was on.
<ryaxnbuntu> right.
<ryaxnbuntu> still, i would love you to answer the question.
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: Normally, bans could be removed by any operator, but this particular one was probably one where it should've been just me having this chat with you.
<ryaxnbuntu> i get that, and im glad i chatted with you
<ryaxnbuntu> im glad i waited
<ryaxnbuntu> however, ignoring the multi-day part and assuming a 24 hr ban... i would love an answer to the aforementioned question
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: I have no regrets about banning you after quieting you, no.  I do regret the scheduling issues which caused this to wait until Tuesday.
<ryaxnbuntu> k
<ryaxnbuntu> i can live with that, and i guess we'll agree to disagree on the amount of warnings that should be given, and in the future ill take heed of any advice  i get from any member in any style of remark, more seriously :)
<ryaxnbuntu> thanks
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: I believe I've unbanned you from -offtopic, if you wouldn't mind, I'd appreciate you heading over there and saying something to verify you can both join, and speak, in the channel.
<ryaxnbuntu> i have been able to for quite a while
<ryaxnbuntu> the ban was on my hotel IP >_>
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: I'm aware, it made it difficult to track that ban down to remove it.
<ryaxnbuntu> then my school.
<Flannel> Ah.
<ryaxnbuntu> i was never banned from the ip i use regularly.
<Flannel> So, you don't have access to that IP anymore.  Alright.
<ryaxnbuntu> except the school ip, which should be unbanned.
<ryaxnbuntu> if its not already.
<ryaxnbuntu> :)
<Flannel> Do you know which one that is?
<ryaxnbuntu> thanks
<ryaxnbuntu> no, but i can look next time i go to school, tommorow, and pm it to you
<Flannel> Alright, thanks.
<bazhang> 12.106.45.2
<persia> ryanakca, The speed-to-ban may be surprising, but the channels are largely peer-coordinated, and we encourage folk to participate together: by the time an operator becomes involved (as an operator, rather than as a peer), it's often already too late.
 * persia fails at nick completion :(
<ryaxnbuntu> ah,persia, nice to know
<ryaxnbuntu> however, many of my "peers" have absolutely never liked me, like atomicspark, even when im not doing anything at all (example: just joining) they are rude to me, so i didnt know
<bazhang> 12.106.45.2 Flannel the IP in question
<ryaxnbuntu> typical atomicspark greeting: "oh noes a ryaxnb :("
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: Luckily, things like that are changable over time.
<ryaxnbuntu> yep
<Flannel> ryaxnbuntu: (and, I try and talk to people whenever I see it, but I'm not around always)
<ryaxnbuntu> anyway, cya on offtopic
<bazhang> josue continuing in -ot "why am I barred"
<bazhang> just not going to respond to him as I have given him the appeals links at least half a dozen times
<Flannel> Why is it still the full moon?
<IdleOne> Flannel: you are being trolled and I am sure you are aware of it.
<IdleOne> how was  MTW (~npure@173.49.156.45)  able to enter #u when there is a ban on that ip?
<Flannel> IdleOne: He entered before you banned him
<IdleOne> the ban was set earlier today
<IdleOne> oh a clone
<Flannel> IdleOne: Indeed, MTW entered 23 hours ago
<IdleOne> ok
<collabra> I've a question,... may i ask?
<collabra> hello...?
<maco> guess so
<collabra> Is there anyone here i can speak to regarding a 'ban' in #ubuntu ?
<maco> youd want to talk to whomever set the ban
<collabra> how am i to know who set the ban?
<bazhang> it was Flannel
<collabra> right,... what can i do
<bazhang> read the guidelines and the code of conduct for one
<bazhang> !guidelines | collabra
<ubottu> collabra: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc > collabra
<ubottu> collabra, please see my private message
<collabra> I've read and understood the guidelines,...
<bazhang> that quickly?
<collabra> just to state,.. that what i had originally said in chat on #ubuntu was verified in #ubuntu-server
<collabra> bazhang: i've read them two or three months ago when i began particitpating in #ubuntu
<bazhang> collabra, and the code of conduct?
<collabra> I understand i was combative toward the end,... but Flannel wasn't giving the correct information
<collabra> yes, ive read the code of conduct as well
<bazhang> collabra, and you know why you were banned then?
<collabra> no,... i still do not know why i was banned....
<bazhang> collabra, no, he was 100% correct.
<collabra> bazhang: the ubuntu-server does not ship with typical desktop packages
<IdleOne> and Flannel said the desktop package can be installed after the install
<collabra> which i aggreed with
<bazhang> just reading the logs, giving out bad advice, false information, and continuing to argue when being asked to stop, I would imagine those were amongst the reasons for the ban collabra
<collabra> anyone can alter the install to allow other repos
<IdleOne> ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop use the same repos
<bazhang> err no you didnt
<collabra> i understand,... please,... i am helpful to many people in #ubuntu,... i would like to continue to help.
<bazhang> collabra, there is no Karma system
<bazhang> collabra, also I did not see any help
<IdleOne> collabra: come back in 24 hours and discuss it with Flannel
<collabra> here?
<bazhang> 2010-08-25T04:19:37 <collabra> pie_time: re-install
<IdleOne> you may want to read the guidelines and code of conduct again
<collabra> or in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> you are banned in #ubuntu
<Flannel> collabra: You don't need to discuss it with me.  Discuss it with any operator in here.
<bazhang> completely wrong advice
<collabra> Flannel... what what my error,... and what was yours?
<bazhang> collabra, as IdleOne said, read the guidelines and the code of conduct again. then perhaps you can see why you were banned
<collabra> alright,...
<bazhang> collabra, return to this channel in 24 hours to discuss
<collabra> thank you for your bits and bytes...
<bazhang> didn't see any useful advice in those logs.
<IdleOne> none at all, he was disruptive
<mneptok> bazhang: try reinstalling
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> mneptok, ohnoez!
 * mneptok runs in circles emitting a high-pitched metallic whine
<Flannel> I'm concerned if anyone in -server actually confirmed that, or if he just asked half of it
<bazhang> looked like he was tag-teaming with voss479
<Flannel> I think that was coincidental
<persia> irclogs.ubuntu.com has -server logs, if they are lacking locally
<bazhang> could be . I will check the server logs
<Flannel> persia: Aye, but I need to wait for the hour to tick over ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<persia> This fact alone is responsible for more of my idling channels than any other :)
 * mneptok runs in circles around persia. no high-pitched metallic whine. just two dull thuds.
 * persia waits 20 minutes to be able to see this, and respond...
 * mneptok reinstalls bazhang while he waits
<bazhang> :0
<IdleOne> that should be done by now mneptok
<mneptok> *smewch*
<IdleOne> not much content to install there :P
 * IdleOne runs away from bazhang and behind mneptok 
<persia> IdleOne, That's the least safe possible position.  Hiding behind mneptok is about as wise as hiding behind a horse.
<bazhang> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/25/%23ubuntu-server.html
<bazhang> so complete nonsense
<IdleOne> persia: hmm good point
<persia> Grumble.  Branding confusion.  We do a poor job of explaining that the flavours aren't that different once the install is complete.
<Flannel> I made sure I wasn't vague in #u though.
<Flannel> And, unfortunately, he's not even internally consistent:
<IdleOne> hey I joined #xyz and asked a half random question and they said I was right but I forgot to tell them what you said  in the other channel and they said the exact same thing you said, so there.
<IdleOne> wait
<Flannel> "Sure, they use the same repos" and then "the repos aren't there" and "all you have to do is add more repos"
<bazhang> in #ubuntu he said 'no repos to change server to desktop for 9.04'  in -server 'does server install have all the same packages'
<persia> Adding more repos is contraindicated
<IdleOne> he was just twisting words
<IdleOne> trolling and not being of any help
<Flannel> yeah, at that point I was pretty sure he was just screwing around, instead of being confused.
<bazhang> then says he got banned for saying no desktop on server install, which is completely false as he never said that
<bazhang> <Linuxr00t> Answer me guyz : Who of you build ubuntu
 * maco just learned there's a !mako factoid
<maco> now i want !maco is not !mako
<bazhang> only vanity factoids for the supremely powerful!
<maco> heh ok
<persia> maco, Note that this represents a challenge: you clearly need to become more powerful.
<mneptok> or kill your doppelganger.
<ikonia> !ikonia
<ikonia> that explains a lot ;)
<mneptok> hmmm ... i wonder if my lart photo got into a personal factoid
<mneptok> !mneptok
<mneptok> good good
<topyli> i'm afraid it was only suitable for a lart
<jussi> !mako
<ubottu> Benjamin "Mako" Hill is a member of the Community Council and co-author of The Official Ubuntu Book.
<Mamarok> and he is one of the FSF gods
<jussi> why do we have that factoid...
<knome> hehe
<persia> It was missed in the kill-the-vanity-factoids cleanup.
<bazhang> nordes PM'ing me
<ikonia> he's been told, had a kick warning, now he's banned
<ikonia> I bet he can speak English in pm
<gnomefreak> :) im thinking ban next time
<gnomefreak> too late :(
<bazhang> he had tons of directions to that channel
<gnomefreak> meltingwax needs to join #gentoo or #bash
<gnomefreak> brb coffee and smoke
<ikonia> it's fine, he knows where/what he's looking for now
<bazhang> jungli ban dodging in -ot
<ikonia> who as ?
<bazhang> * ne0|penguin (~John-Smit@122.177.14.194) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> good eyes
<gnomefreak> shouldnt wew just ban ne0  since it seems to be an issue
<gnomefreak> s/wew/we
<ikonia> gone
<bazhang> mahen sometimes uses that nick or something close
<Pici> Yes.
<ikonia> I think neo is "cool" in india
<bazhang> and he's not jungli
<ikonia> lot of indian guys use it
<gnomefreak> thats why i am saying a wide ban on it
<bazhang> jungli actually means insane in hindi
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<Pici> Er, wide bans are bad.
<gnomefreak> yepp i know
<ikonia> bazhang: your linguistics astound me
<bazhang> ikonia, from another indian in -ot
<bazhang> rockets or abhijit I can't recall
<gnomefreak> i havent seen anyone with ne0 behave
<ikonia> hello Pistach
<ikonia> bye Pistach
<bazhang> that was obamabinladen  (the ...suckers)
<bazhang> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gnomefreak> he should have re thought his comment :)
<bazhang> that still wrong?
<gnomefreak> no that looks right
<Pici> hrm
<gnomefreak> checking link
<bazhang> not right it appears
<gnomefreak> it is wrong
<Pici> !no ubotu is <reply> Hi! I'm $chan's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Using
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<bazhang> ubotu ?
<Pici> !-ubotu
<ubottu> ubotu aliases: yourself, usage, factoid, brain, add, help me, syntax, factoids, everything, me, ubottu, bots, fact - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 12:15:56 - last edited by Pici on 2010-08-25 13:49:12
<bazhang> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Using
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat  points to wrong page as well. same page the fact does
<bazhang> whoops sorry
<gnomefreak> http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Using is right but it looks to be likely to be more confusing that needed. with using output from commands
<Pici> !its a wiki
<ubottu> It's a wiki, _you_ can edit it
<gnomefreak> Pici: i know :)
 * gnomefreak thinking if it would help more or not
<Pici> gnomefreak: I just like that factoid.
<gnomefreak> im not changing it as it will still not make it more clear
<gnomefreak> does adding facts to bot show up in that channel or just here?
<ubottu> In ubottu, peepingtom said: !mousekeys is test
<bazhang> ^^
<bazhang> suggesting them shows up
<ubottu> In ubottu, peepingtom said: !forget mousekeys
<gnomefreak> didnt he PM the bot, since it says in ubottu  not in <channel>
<ubottu> In ubottu, peepingtom said: ! mousekeys is <reply> Mousekeys use the keyboard's number pad to control the mouse cursor. It can be configured using Keyboard Preferences, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard.  For more information, visit http://live.gnome.org/MouseKeys
<ikonia> hi peepingtom
<ikonia> peepingtom: how can we help you
<peepingtom> Ah sorry I was just idling. I plan on adding some tips to ubottu, will it notify me if they're accepted?
<ikonia> they require authorisation from people who can edit the bot
<ikonia> peepingtom: when you submit an update it gets posted to this channel then it gets reviewed
<peepingtom> ikonia: OK i'll add some more then, thanks!
<ikonia> peepingtom: you don't need to be in this channel to submit requests, just message the bot
<ikonia> I've not seen one from him yet ?
<bazhang> * [Billgatesmadeubu] (~prabinmet@151.81.141.31): prabinmetals  he's back
<ikonia> who is ?
<ikonia> who's that ?
<bazhang> obamabinladen et al  ubuntu is for suckers
<bazhang> kicked already twice
<ikonia> yeah for php
<bazhang> and the for the suckers comment
<ikonia> probably for the best
<Pici> !mousekeys is <reply> Mousekeys use the keyboard's number pad to control the mouse cursor. It can be configured using Keyboard Preferences or toggled using shift+numlock.  For more information, see http://live.gnome.org/MouseKeys
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !mousekeys > peepingtom
<bazhang> !th
<ubottu> Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<IdleOne> ahh
<IdleOne> thanks
<ryaxnbuntu> i am banned from #ubuntu-offtopic at school still
<ryaxnbuntu> i am at school now, you can check my IP (?)-
<Pici> ryaxnbuntu: Please try again.
<ryaxnbuntu> thanks!
<ryaxnbuntu> bye3
<Pici> !tor
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<Pici> :/
<IdleOne> hmm I thought that had a link with client info in it also
<IdleOne> isn't there a ubuntu trivia/quiz channel?
<Pici> I don't think the trivia bot is running anymore, although I could be wrong.
<IdleOne> ahh ok. I knew it existed
<IdleOne> * at some point
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-26
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !torsasl is <alias> tor-gpg
<Pici> tor-gpg
<Pici> !tor-gpg
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, tor is <alias> tor-gpg
<Pici> !torsasl is <alias> tor-gpg
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !no tor is <alias> tor-gpg
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Pici> !no tor is <alias> tor-gpg
<bazhang> !trivia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<Pici> jussi: could you please rejoin lubotu3 into #ubuntu-sa, they accidentally kicked it.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ryanakca said: no, trivia is The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<Pici> !no, trivia is The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of  your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ryanakca> bazhang: TheCore hasn't been around to schedule them in ages. I haven't seen jenda in quite a while either... the two of them used to run it and mail out the prizes.
<bazhang> heh prizes
<Pici> !no, trivia is <reply> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> thats better
<ryanakca> I got a stack of stickers once... I think they shipped out posters and what not too.
<ryanakca> bazhang: Yep... and I'm still one of the "current winners" (we had tied), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTrivia ... Fun times :)
<bazhang> ryanakca, haha nice
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !liveusb is <alias> usb
<bazhang> he called it! trolls go
<maco> hehehe yep
<maco> Flannel: thats your cue!
<Flannel> Oh bother.
<Flannel> I always forget that channel names at the beginnign get chopped off
<bazhang> he'll return in a moment
<jussi> !liveusb is <alias> usb
<ubottu> But liveusb already means something else!
<jussi> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jussi> !usb
<jussi> heh
<bazhang> same
<jussi> !-liveusb
<ubottu> liveusb is <alias> usb - added by nhandler on 2010-08-26 03:14:57
<jussi> :D
<jussi> nhandler: would be nice for tyou to add factoisds here so that everyone sees it gets done.
<bazhang> * [webdesigner] (~prabinmet@151.82.39.170): prabinmetals  ban dodging
<bazhang> <webdesigner> what if I BANNED anyone here??
<bazhang> asked him to join here and exit the channel via PM, no response
<ikonia> he's gone, no problem
<gnomefreak> he can ban people in #u* rooms :(
<knome> why?
<gnomefreak> s/rooms/romms?
<gnomefreak> no coffee yet
<knome> 3× belserusk* just joined #xub
<gnomefreak> how is that?
<gnomefreak> s/how/who
<knome> i don't know, but it seems weird that somebody joins with 3 clients inside a few minutes
<knome> now they all quited.
<persia> There are bundles of folks that have 2 relays, with scripts that ensure one is present when the other drops in netsplits.  3 is a bit excessive.
<knome> hey persia :) i'm not sure if they were relays, the other two nicks seemed to have somewhat random numbers after the nick (23/1818)
<persia> Hard to say.  Most folks I know that run relays tend to use ` or _, but numbers work.
<knome> i've never seen anybody append their nick with a number, really
<knome> well, a secondary nick
 * knome could think that newz2000's secondary nick might be newz2001 though... ;)
<persia> heh
<gnomefreak> -ot is quite today
<gnomefreak> s/quite/quiet
<knome> calm before the storm
<jussi> knome: my secondary nick mis jussi01 :P
<gnomefreak> true i just havent seen it like this often, it feels nice
<gnomefreak> mine also has #s just dont remember it :(
<knome> jussi, miss jussi 01 ? ooh shiny ;)
<IdleOne> <Arcand> Sucez moi le zizi  << was removed for bad language
<jpds> IdleOne: It's only French.
<IdleOne> well I can read it and was insulted by the language, I suppose others can also
<knome> jpds, french isn't bad language? ;)
<IdleOne> not the French but the meaning of the language
<jpds> IdleOne: So you don't like the French?
<IdleOne> jpds: I have no problem with French I speak/read/write it fluently
<IdleOne> and stop trolling me :P
<IdleOne> heh
<topyli> haha
<IdleOne> So calling it winbloze doesn't make me more leet?
<persia> As long as you don't do so in French...
<IdleOne> lol
 * Pici wonders if we should note something about freenode in !piracy
<IdleOne> it si against freenode policy
<IdleOne> is*
<IdleOne> I don't see why not
<IdleOne> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#unlawful
<PigeonCluster> hey by the way, do you guys know about the captcha on the webchat? it's new, it's supposed to replace things like #ubuntu-proxy-users - just wondering if you guys have considered unredirecting the webchat
<PigeonCluster> of course other proxy methods would still need to redirect ... but the webchat doesn't even make you anonymous anyway
<Pici> PigeonCluster: We're actually using -proxy-users mainly to filter out users who may be trying to evade bans against their hosts from using the webchat and entering anyway.
<PigeonCluster> ahh.
<Pici> The bots do a check before inviting people from -proxy-users.
<PigeonCluster> so it like checks their /whois?
<PigeonCluster> makes sense. isn't there a way to re-redirect though, so it's automated?
<Pici> It sends an invite, which should automatically join #ubuntu
<PigeonCluster> it doesn't, not in the webchat
<Pici> Hm...
<Pici> I thought it did in the past.
<Pici> Maybe not.
<PigeonCluster> nope.
<PigeonCluster> I have to /join to get in
<PigeonCluster> which has to be throwing some people off
<marienz> I would be a little surprised if the webchat auto-accepted invites
<marienz> I haven't checked how easy it makes it to accept them though
<marienz> I'd expect it to show them, with the channel name clickable
<Pici> It throws the message in the status window, as expected.
 * marienz tests
<marienz> just a thought, but perhaps mentioning in the message that "#ubuntu" is clickable would be nice
<marienz> ("try again joining #ubuntu (just click it here)..." perhaps)
<knome> smallfoot- & bad language @#ubuntu-artwork
<gnomefreak> anyone know what im missing in +1
 * gnomefreak so confused
<guntbert> someone might want to have an eye on Dark-Neo in #u (in connection with the tulutu spammer)
<gnomefreak> i dont see him
<IdleOne> he left
<gnomefreak> Dark-Neo did?
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> 082610-[16:51:22] * Dark-Neo (~qkjbrglkb@ALyon-156-1-19-96.w86-216.abo.wanadoo.fr) has left #ubuntu
<Tm_T> I chased him away ):
<IdleOne> u skered him
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-27
<bazhang> sure he knows
<IdleOne> he also knows how to use the bot
<IdleOne> or did he forget that he asked for lubottu to be rejoined to -sa
<bazhang> I helped him set up a channel. he certainly knows
<IdleOne> WinstonSmith: can we help you?
<S4ry> Hey
<IdleOne> S4ry: gimme a moment please
<S4ry> 'Sup
<S4ry> Tyt
<WinstonSmith> ups no sry :|
<IdleOne> S4ry: I would like to know why you are asking what the arabic channel is if you already know. I also would like to know why you told me to chill and why you seemed to be mouthing off to bazhang when you told him you were chatting in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> you know the rules of #ubuntu
<IdleOne> I don't understand what you are trying to accomplish
<IdleOne> Could you please explain?
<S4ry> IdleOne, I never once know about #ubuntu-arabic
<S4ry> So , you people assumed that i did
<S4ry> thats way i said IdleOne Chill
<S4ry> Simple , you're though was wrong
<IdleOne> S4ry: ok I will take your word that you did not know about #ubuntu-arabic but your attitude towards me and bazhang seemed combative
<IdleOne> very not Ubuntu
<bazhang> S4ry, what channel did I help you set up
<S4ry> bazhang, that was ubuntu-sa
<S4ry> I was asking about a General Support channel
<S4ry> ubuntu-sa is my loco team channel
<bazhang> S4ry, okay. just fyi: #ubuntu is for support only.
<IdleOne> S4ry: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist this list will help you.
<S4ry> bazhang, i know
<maco> generally, regional loco channels DO provide support for users of their local language
<S4ry> guest what guys  .. i never even knew about the ubuntu-offtopic
<persia> (although there are also a number of language-specific support channels that span geography)
<S4ry> thanks IdleOne
<bazhang> S4ry, great. now you do
<S4ry> bazhang, :)
<S4ry> bazhang, do i still have that 2 chance !
<bazhang> S4ry, what?
<S4ry> maco, you mean i can join ubuntu-Kuwait or Egy
<maco> if i wanted help with ubuntu in japanese, i would join the japanese loco's channel even though i'm in the US, for example
<maco> persia will now laugh because he knows how rusty my japanese is
<bazhang> heh
<S4ry> Mmm
<IdleOne> S4ry: I understand ilovefairuz is explaining to you the differences between #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic. I apologize if I caused any confusion.
<IdleOne> S4ry: it is important that we follow channel rules and I just wanted you to understand them so we don't have problems in the future
 * persia laughs more at the assumption of laughter than at the language skills
<S4ry> Well , i remember once on ubuntu-sa a person joined , Right .. then one of the founder asked if he is a member ? and if he is no he should leave according to Ubuntu rule or something
<persia> That's the sort of thing we like to see reported to #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> and nothing to do with the discussion at hand
<IdleOne> S4ry: all Ubuntu irc channels should be accepting of every user. All users who join loco channels should learn the channel rules and follow them but membership should not be a requirement to be in a channel
<S4ry> IdleOne, It's Alright :) , and i really appreciate it your attention
<S4ry> IdleOne, noted
<ilovefairuz> S4ry: You don't have to be a "member" of any thing to ask questions or help people on #ubuntu لا يتطلب منك ان تكون عضو لكى تسأل او تساعد أحد على
<IdleOne> S4ry: Anyway now you have the list of ubuntu channels and you are welcome to ask for help and give help in #ubuntu. Please remember to be polite all the time.
<IdleOne> social chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> :)
<ilovefairuz> S4ry: and when you're given advice, it's usually for the good of everyone around, there are no ill intentions ولا يمقدم لك احد النصيحة الا بغرض الاستفاد للجميع، بلا نوايا سيئة
<bazhang> ilovefairuz, mind taking this to PM with S4ry ?
<S4ry> Thanks a bunch IdleOne :) .. excuse me if was out a line or my tone was seemed to be ..
<IdleOne> no worries and thank you for understanding
<IdleOne> ilovefairuz: thanks for providing some translation :)
<ilovefairuz> bazhang: i actually was but I thought I'd bring it here to save repetition for anyone involved :)
<bazhang> not really an issue for here imo
<IdleOne> ok now both of you get out :)
<IdleOne> heh
<ilovefairuz> lol cheers
<S4ry> :D
<S4ry> Thanks again Y'all
<S4ry> See ya
<IdleOne> later
<S4ry> :)
<bazhang> anyone checking wombatguy in -ot?
<funkyHat> bazhang: what did he say that was off?
<bazhang> <wombatguy> and a funnel and some duct tape
<bazhang> after atomic spark said : I need a beer and a woman
<IdleOne> just sounded icky
<IdleOne> and not right
<funkyHat> Oh, I missed AtomicSpark's comments so I didn't make any sense of it :/
<WinstonSmith> excuse me is it possible to give a suggestion to corrct
<WinstonSmith> correct* the bot-help for portuguese?
<WinstonSmith> eg !pt
<WinstonSmith> or am i in the wrong channel?
<persia> You can give a suggestion here, although they are typically given in #ubuntu-irc
<WinstonSmith> ok !pt
<WinstonSmith> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<WinstonSmith> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa,faça "/join #ubuntu-pt". (sem as aspas) Obrigado
<WinstonSmith> i just noticed that it didnt have the join command in it so for a newbie its not really helpful
<WinstonSmith> ok thanx ppl keep up the good work & have a nice day
 * persia would probably add another space between portuguêsa, and faça
<persia> Also, is 'faça "..." ' typical usage to ask to run a command?
 * persia has more portuguese vocabulary than either grammar or usage
<WinstonSmith> yes right space is missing and the verb fazer is to do
<persia> Right.  Just unsure of the idiom.
<WinstonSmith> im german myself persia but ive lived in pt for 25 years so grammar is ok ;)
<persia> So wanted to make sure it was a polite and common way to tell folks to execute commands.  Compare to e.g. ... o tipo de
<persia> I believe you :)  Just wanted to double-confirm.
<WinstonSmith> you could add por favor faça eg please do
 * persia can't change it, but belives folks who can will read this in backscroll.
<persia> "por favor faça" sounds better to me :)
<bazhang> WinstonSmith, care to suggest an edit?
<WinstonSmith> ok i hope they do cause i just had somebody coming into #ubuntu asking for help i did the !pt thing and he/she started to type just #ubuntu-br to no avail of course
<bazhang> ie !factoid is <reply> etc etc etc etc
<WinstonSmith> bazhang, could you tell me how to do that
<bazhang> I just did
<WinstonSmith> ok sry was typing :|
<bazhang> hehe
<WinstonSmith> so i do !pt is blabla?
<WinstonSmith> or give me a link to read up...love manuals
<persia> Yes.  Precisely that.
<bazhang> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Using
<bazhang> last link WinstonSmith
<WinstonSmith> ok cheers can i suggest that on #ubuntu too so ill stop cluttering your channel?
<bazhang> WinstonSmith, best in /msg with ubottu
<WinstonSmith> ok will do you keep up the good work ;)
<WinstonSmith> cya
<bazhang> it'll then be forwarded here
<ubottu> In ubottu, WinstonSmith said: !pt is Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> looks good to me
<persia> !pt is Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, persia said: !pt is Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<persia> But that just feels better to me: I could be mistaken.
<bazhang> !no pt is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em brasileiro. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> okay?
<persia> Looks good to me.
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (graphitemaster)
<IdleOne> TELL0 has quit (Quit: sudo rm ~/) already set a forward to here
<funkyHat> IdleOne: you sould remove your ban where you missed the *, banlist will fill up!
<IdleOne> will do
<Xavierdarkness> I'm banned from #ubuntu?
<Flannel> Xavierdarkness: you're forwarded here from #ubuntu
<Xavierdarkness> Yes
<Xavierdarkness> Then it says I'm banned
<Flannel> Xavierdarkness: Sure, you're banned from #ubuntu.  It's semantics, and not terribly important.
<Flannel> Xavierdarkness: Do you have any idea why you might be banned?
<Xavierdarkness> Not really, I never said a word in there.
<Flannel> Xavierdarkness: Your part message: su mount -o,rw /system rm -rf /
<Xavierdarkness> Oh. Crap
<Xavierdarkness> That I changed that...
<Xavierdarkness> Thought*
<Flannel> Xavierdarkness: We'd obviously appreciate it if you did :)
<Xavierdarkness> It was meant as a joke for Droid Users. Seeing as that command would just annoy us. It's fixable for us. Sorry about that.
<Flannel> Xavierdarkness: Sure.  Please be more careful in the future.  I've removed your forward.
<Xavierdarkness> K, it's "Droid" now.
<bazhang> TELL0, how may we help you
<TELL0> I wanna replace gnome-panel with AWN, but keeping the shortcuts for Run Application (Alt+F2), gnome menu and Ctrl+Alt+Del
<bazhang> TELL0, this is not a support channel; you've been forwarded here due to your quit message. Please change it.
<TELL0> wich one?
<TELL0> what message?
<bazhang> TELL0, the one when you quit
<bazhang> IdleOne, that bilgates spamming earlier? that was prabinmetals ban dodging again
<IdleOne> bazhang: I'm not sure
<TELL0> how can I go to #ubuntu?
<bazhang> IdleOne, yep it matches in the bt
<bazhang> his 2nd or 3rd time
<bazhang> emma, how may we help you
<TELL0> I wanna go to #ubuntu channel
<bazhang> have to craft a better ban for that IP to catch him
<IdleOne> TELL0: you can rejoin. Please make sure not to use any harmful commands as quit messages
<TELL0> thank you
<bazhang> Bilgates!~prabinmet@151.82.104.214 webdesigner!~prabinmet@151.82.39.170 bhatmas!~prabinmet@151.81.141.31
<bazhang> tell0 is still banned in -ot
<jussi> emma: is there something we can help you with today?
<bazhang> perhaps @151.82.*
<elky> nah, the last in your list is 81
<IdleOne> emma: Did you want to discuss that situation in here?
<IdleOne> if not that is fine.
<bazhang> elky, right. tough one then
<Flannel> Just ban 82 and 81, 2 is better than 256!
<IdleOne> emma: ok I'll assume you don't want to talk here. I am going to ask that you part the channel please.
<elky> Flannel, except we don't know if the next one he'll come back on will be 83 or 92
<emma> Is there anything else that I can help you with?
<bazhang> emma, did you need something here?
<emma> No. I was assisting you.
<emma> Is there anything else you might need?
<bazhang> if there is nothing you need help with, please part the channel
<IdleOne> emma: not at this time
<IdleOne> thank you for your help.
<emma> If there is nothing else you need help with, I"m going to have to ask you to excuse me because there are certain channels I do not allow to idle in my client.
<bazhang> ?
<persia> Have a good day emma.
<emma> \o
<bazhang> any clue what that was about?
<IdleOne> yes
<persia> She generally tries to be helpful, especially with folks new to Ubuntu, or those who feel put-upon.
<IdleOne> http://pastebin.ca/GKE-nGQh
<IdleOne> msg me for pass
<bazhang> no thanks
<elky> persia, it's not all bunnies and rainbows.
<elky> The merry band of followers could do with accepting that the Code of Conduct is an essential part of Ubuntu rather than rebelling against its existence.
<persia> Yeah, but the excessive helpfulness seemed to be the explanation for the join, apparent confusion, and departure, rather than the rest of the Club Ubuntu bits.
<elky> Nah, I'd say xavierdarkness or droid|droid are in the merry band,.
<elky> or, if not before, are now.
<bazhang> ylmf os seems to have #ubuntu as the default irc site
<persia> Easy enough to do if one fails to take sufficient care with branding.
<bazhang> ubuntu in Chinese, made to look like xp
<persia> Might be worth trying to create one shared master source of information about the default, and have all the clients depend on that, so that it7s changed in one place (making it easy for downstream)
<ikonia> hello kron|k
<ikonia> off to the gym please keep an eye out for ranjan ban dodging and goat-re was kicked as chipped_cpu earlier
<ikonia> kron|k: if you don't need anything please check the topic of the channel
<ikonia> !idle | kron|k
<ubottu> kron|k: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> kron|k, you've been ban forwarded here
<bazhang> #ubuntu: 2010-08-27T05:56:08 <kron|k> su mount -o, rw /system rm -rf /
<Mamarok> bazhang: he is still here...
<bazhang> !idle | kron|k
<ubottu> kron|k: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> weren't all ops going to get ops in here?
<gnomefreak> what do you mean? we dont op automaticly
<gnomefreak> we do voice
<Seeker`> I mean the ability to set mode +o on yourself in here
<Mamarok> I am not an op here
<gnomefreak> i think i am
 * persia wouldn't want to be
<Seeker`> Yes, I thoght at one point it was decided that all ops would gain that ability
<gnomefreak> oh i see what you mean now
<persia> I suspect any op who wants it can get it, but given that it's all ops here, there's not usually much point.
<Seeker`> persia: there are occasions where it is only a couple of ops and a bad troll active in here
<Mamarok> persia: well, the point would be that we could all kick idlers
<gnomefreak> why would everyone need to be, we dont really need to be an op in here that often
<Seeker`> and none of them have the ability to op up in here
<Mamarok> or trolls, indeed
<persia> Most leave when asked, for fear of repurcussions in other channels.
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: what harm does it do giving +o powers to all of the ops in here?
<Mamarok> but we have an op call in here as well, so setting all ops as admins is not really necessary
<persia> And it's rare that anyone needs to op.
<Seeker`> daytime UTC isn't too bad
<Seeker`> its morning australia time that is a pain
<gnomefreak> my point has been made and i didnt have to answer :)
<persia> I think that if we discover a $time_of_day with no regular ops, it makes sense to force one of the folks usually around then to be granted that, but otherwise...
<Seeker`> just don't think it makes sense to have to rely on a limited list of people being here
<gnomefreak> this should be brought up to the IRCC if it is that important to you
<persia> isn't elky usually about then?  Or mneptok?
<gnomefreak> i used to see elky in the morning here
<Seeker`> when, in theory, all ops should be able to be trusted to have some common sense with +o
<Seeker`> elky works
<persia> Seeker`, If *you* want +o in here, ask the IRCC.  Don't force it on the rest of us :)
<Seeker`> persia: its not a power you *have* to use :P
<gnomefreak> seeker what channels are you +o in?
<Seeker`> #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-uk last time I checked
<gnomefreak> k yeah bring it up to IRCC but i guess i am missing the importance of it
<Seeker`> its not life and death or anything :P
<gnomefreak> that would be like saying "i should be +o in all #u channels"
<Seeker`> hardly
 * gnomefreak would have thought +o in +1 would make more sense but please bring it up to IRCC they will decide
<Seeker`> almost nothing happens in +1
<gnomefreak> 1 last thing, i wouldnt use the excuse that there are times when no op in around
<Seeker`> I have been here on several occasions where there was a persistent troll, and noone capable of +o in here
<Tm_T> I've seen several times noone being active at all when there's been persistent troll...
<gnomefreak> it needs to be done through IRCC there isnt one around so what for 1 or email them
<persia> Tm_T, At what time of day?
<Mamarok> there still is an ilder here, so what am I supposed to do, do the ops call forthat everytime?
<gnomefreak> Mamarok: who is it
<persia> Unless there's a supplicant, idlers can wait a bit.
<gnomefreak> Mamarok: normally ask nicly for them to /part
<bazhang> * [ne0|Penguin] (~John-Smit@122.177.15.216): John-Smith jungli ban evading in -ot
<Mamarok> gnomefreak: well, open your eyes, there is only one person not voiced
<Mamarok> all ops have voice, no voice = idle
<gnomefreak> Mamarok: that does not mean they do not blong but i guess it is more important than ban evading. brb
<Mamarok> whatever...
<gnomefreak> !idle Bryanstein
 * Mamarok goes idling
<Tm_T> persia: different times, there hasn't been one particular time of day I have seen being more problem than another really
<jussi> Bryanstein: has permission to idle, as he is a shellium admin
<gnomefreak> ah
<Mamarok> well, give him voice then, so we can identyfy idlers easier
<persia> Should folks with permission to idle be voiced, so as to avoid confusion?
<Mamarok> I would say so
<Seeker`> +1
<gnomefreak> jussi: they make a good point
<jussi> Mamarok: its an exception. and no, the people with +v are that that so people coming in can identify ops.
<persia> Ah.  This makes sense.
 * jussi diappears
<gord> wouldn't it make more sense if the the ops were op'ed so you could identify them as ops?
<Mamarok> whatever, at least tell everybody who is allowed to idle then
<Mamarok> by mail, so nobody misses the announcements
<jussi> we have, several times
<Mamarok> gord: :)
 * gnomefreak goes to patrol
<Mamarok> jussi: well, I have never seen that name before, and I read all mails I am supposed to get
<Seeker`> jussi: any comments on people getting +o in here?
<jussi> Seeker`: email the ircc.
<Mamarok> bureaucracy when you hit...
 * Mamarok goes back to work
<persia> emailing the ircc isn't bureaucracy, it's transparency
<ubottu> aeon-ltd called the ops in #ubuntu (Dilberto)
<ikonia> bazhang: niko is on the job now
<ikonia> at a staff level
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dilberto)
<gnomefreak> ikonia: for who?
<ikonia> jungli
<ikonia> enough is enough
<ikonia> a guy should not have 10+ bans across many channels, let alone in one
<bazhang> ikonia, thanks. gord re-banned the new nick/IP
<gnomefreak> staff has been on him pleanty of times
<ikonia> I saw
<ikonia> no, they have tried to resolve his "issue"
<ikonia> now I'm actually making a complaint (not against them, but against the user)
<ikonia> normally a word from staff can sort the user out, but it's beyond that now
<gnomefreak> other than they can make a wide ban there isnt much difference
<ikonia> well, it's up to them how they deal with it
<ikonia> they are here to support us, and I'm asking for a little support depending on how they suggest best handling it
<jpds> smallfoot- in -motu.
<bazhang> ugh
<jpds> persia: Look at that reaction time. ↑
 * gnomefreak confused but watches when i get back from smoke
 * persia is also confused
<persia> Oh, reference to prior history with smallfoot- ?
<gnomefreak> i assume so since he is in right place
<gnomefreak> jrib is on top of just about everything
<gnomefreak> :)
 * jrib has no idea what is going on :P
<bazhang> oh a gnaa troll
<bazhang> dilberto
<gnomefreak> hes mine
<bazhang> he'll be klined soon enough
<gnomefreak> god i hope so
<gnomefreak> isnt ljl still an op?
<bazhang> nope
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> lots of people have turned in thier ops in the past say year
<bazhang> not for a very long time now
<gnomefreak> i think ljl's point is more of a repeat offender
<bazhang> he's inconsistent. sometimes he sticks up for serious trolls and claims op abuse
<gnomefreak> of all people i wouldnt have expected that from him
<gnomefreak> oh this is going to get bad
<bazhang> nah
<gnomefreak> i see what you mean
<bazhang> Seeker`, just let it go
<gnomefreak> see whta i mean
<gnomefreak> any op, he is just moving trhoug
<gnomefreak> through
<bazhang> just waiting for dilberto in other channels
<ikonia> what the devil is sudo gem install
<gnomefreak> ikonia: never heard of it
<gnomefreak> i was wondering the same
<ikonia> some guys' just suggested it in #ubuntu where you can use --prefix to change package layouts ??
<ikonia> that seems impossible
<persia> If you modify --prefix and rebuild from source, it works, but the results are very much unsupported.
<ikonia> but that's rebuilding it from source
<ikonia> which is not what the guy was suggesting,
<ikonia> I think he was just talking nonsense
<jrib> ikonia: gems is to ruby what cpan is to perl basically
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (MexicoLindo's quit message)
<bazhang> (Quit: Haiti=Mierda)
<bazhang> gnaa troll
<ikonia> jrib: that makes even less sense that it can be installed with prefix options
<jrib> ikonia: maybe he's talking about the gem packages?  no idea, didn't even read the original context
<persia> jrib, Only more so, unfortuantely
<ikonia> I've done +r for 5 minutes to stop these hit and runs
<persia> ikonia, gems are compiled on demand at runtime, and can be configured with --prefix at install time.
<ikonia> jrib: maybe I'll have a look when I get chance
<gnomefreak> ikonia: isnt it just him?
<ikonia> persia: even through apt ?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: scroll back suggests a few hit and runs
<ikonia> I'll remove it if you're not comfortable
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<persia> ikonia, gems through apt are odd beasts, and you *can* reconfigure what apt installs to live somewhere else, if you set your environment differently than default.
<ikonia> I'll have to have a look at that
<persia> It's a painful mess.  If you look at it and develop a clear idea of how it should work, please publish widely.
<bazhang> * MicrosoftBil (~prabinmet@151.83.223.174) has joined #ubuntu  need a good new ban for this guy
<bazhang> ban evaded multiple times now
<bazhang> @151.* seems too broad
<bazhang> * [sluttyduck] (~slut@66.161.224.139): slut  family friendly?
<Pici> Are they being a problem?
<bazhang> not yet. just joined
<bazhang> any hints on a good lasting ban in microsoftbil?
<bazhang> err on
 * gnomefreak just got back and still very confused :(
<gnomefreak> nevermind it looks like it was a PM
<bazhang> so he has multiple bans now. would like to have just the one to stop further ban evasion
<gnomefreak> just not sure why i got the PM ive beena  good boy
<bazhang> prabinmet@151.83.223.174 prabinmet@151.82.104.214 prabinmet@151.82.39.170 prabinmet@151.81.141.31
<bazhang> and @151.* seems too broad
<Pici> prabinmet
<bazhang> prabinmet*!*@*  ?
<Pici> sur
<Pici> e
<bazhang> thank
<bazhang> s
<bazhang> smallfoot- is in +1 as well?
<gnomefreak> im wathcing +1 atm
<gnomefreak> i would rather wait to see what he does before acting
<bazhang> just in #ubuntu from what I'm in at least
<marienz> can you please prod me the next time you see jungli?
<gnomefreak> i will if im here. hes been nothing but a pain
<bazhang> marienz, thanks! will do
<marienz> also, he is currently supposed to be banned everywhere ubuntu-related?
<gnomefreak> i guess you are staff?
<marienz> I'm staff, yes
<gnomefreak> ah
<bazhang> yep :)
<bazhang>   /msg ubottu staff
<marienz> I'm currently planning to tell him to just stay out of #ubuntu and the #ubuntu-* namespace entirely, and that we'll start removing him from the network if he doesn't comply
<marienz> (staff is best recognized by /whois-ing them and looking for a freenode/staff cloak)
<ikonia> marienz: apologies, earlier when talking to niko I called you Maria, it was a typo on my part, I had other stuff on my mind and wasn't concentrating
<ikonia> if niko mentions maria, I meant you
<Pici> heh
<ikonia> too many things, not enough brain cells
<ikonia> my fault
<marienz> ikonia: I was considering pointing that out, tbh (I get mistaken for female on irc pretty often but I think this is the first time someone munged my name like that)
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> marienz: juggling too many things, my mistake. Sorry
<marienz> no worries
 * gnomefreak cant juggle
<elky> Those pudgy gnommish hands make it hard to catch things
<gnomefreak> why would you email the irc mailing list about wireless problems :(
<ikonia> gnomefreak: maybe he wants ops in this channel ?
<gnomefreak> i think it was jussi who answered but no it was about him not getting a wireless connection that he tried to set up
<ikonia> </sarcasm>
<Pici> It was topylì
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Pici> I get emails all the time from LP's 'contact this person', but this was sent to the mailing list.. odd.
<bazhang> * GuitarShredder (~prabinmet@151.81.227.210) has joined #ubuntu that failed
<bazhang> he got past the +b prabinmet*!*@*
<topyli> Pici: i finally got around to crratong a boiletplate reply this morning, to the LP support requests
<bazhang> would not including the ~ make a difference?
<topyli> people get polite answers now!
<elky> bazhang, ha, the only other person in @151.8* is ljl
<bazhang> elky, heh
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> just whack a mole then.
<topyli> @btlogin
<Pici> topyli: I'm going to steal it.
<topyli> Pici: just ask me for support and you'll have a copy in no time!
<elky> "Dear Mister Topyli, please tell me how to get a perfect desktop setup"
<topyli> "just copy mine! HTH, HAND"
<Pici> jrib: Not sure if you saw the conversation earlier, but thats the second time that hes enabled that script.
<jrib> Pici: I saw, I'm in pm with him
<Pici> jrib: okay :)
<jrib> :)
<Pici> jrib: What was the upshot with chrisbuntunerd?
<Pici> I only ask because he has it enabled in -offtopic still.
<jrib> Pici: he couldn't figure out how to make his script stop so he quit and rejoined.  He's trying to figure out how to make it work on a single channel though.  I advised him to test it after leaving #ubuntu or with a different account and warned him he would likely be banned if it happened again
<Pici> kron|k: You've been forwarded from #ubuntu to #ubuntu-ops, please fix your quit message.
<Pici> marienz: around?
<marienz> Pici: yeah
<ubottu> In ubottu, grayhane said: that is no doubt
<Pici> marienz: Looks like jungli is back, in #ubuntu-offtopic as John-Smith.  I haven't done anything yet.
<marienz> yay
<marienz> I'll talk to him
<topyli> marienz: fyi, i already banned him once some time ago, for ban dodging as john-smith
<Pici> topyli: I need to go to a meeting, could you take care of whatever is needed here?
<topyli> Pici: sure
<Pici> topyli: I haven't banned him yet this time around.
<Pici> Thanks :)
<topyli> i'm sick, can't go anywhere :)
<marienz> is there an appeals process jungli is supposed to be following but hasn't?
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> and yes probably
<topyli> marienz: he could try emailing the irc council
<marienz> afaik redirecting him here again would be bad?
<IdleOne> his first option I believe has been burnt to the ground
<topyli> marienz: i think he's pretty much done here, no progress
<marienz> that's what I thought, yes
<marienz> I'll mention the council
<marienz> (assuming that's ok with you folks, I don't really want to send him down a path he's already unsuccessfully tried)
<IdleOne> marienz: I seriously doubt he has tried the appeals process
<IdleOne> besides coming here and like topyli already said, no progress
 * marienz nods
<topyli> marienz: no, he hasn't contacted the council
 * marienz nods
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (chrisbuntunerd trolling/bad attitude)
<MichealH> Hello?
<mneptok> yessss?
<MichealH> Someone in -offtopic is being plain annoying towards me
 * mneptok slithers out from under the coffee table
<mneptok> MichealH: /ignore
<MichealH> Its just he is repeating what I ay... Just highlighting me
<MichealH> Just being a general nusance
<mneptok> again, /ignore
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> Thanks
<mneptok> np
<MichealH> Do I need to leave now or?
<mneptok> we do not allow idling, so unless you have something else, it's best you /part
<MichealH> Okay
<IdleOne> MichealH: there is a no idling rule here so, please :)
<MichealH> Okay
<seeker^> Is ubottu.com down?
<rww> bazhang: "would not including the ~ make a difference?" ==> yes. the ban you set doesn't match him because it misses the tilde; you probably wanted *prabinmet!*@* .
<rww> bazhang_: (repeat) "would not including the ~ make a difference?" ==> yes. the ban you set doesn't match him because it misses the tilde; you probably wanted *prabinmet!*@* .
 * rww presumes you didn't get it the first time :)
<seeker^> Is ubottu.com down?
<rww> seeker^: wfm
<seeker^> :/
<seeker^> Can't connect
<jpds> seeker^: Which ISP are you on?
<seeker^> Be
<jpds> seeker^: I'm on Be and I can get to it fine
<mneptok> seeker^: quit and restart the browser
<seeker^> I mean ssh
<mneptok> why do you ssh to ubottu.com?
<seeker^> That's where my shell is
<mneptok> can you ssh elsewhere?
<jpds> seeker^: ssh -v - is your friend.
<Seeker`> hmm
<seeker^> Works with a different hostname
<jpds> Then it's probably your DNS being dumb.
<jpds> seeker^: Oh, apparently their IGP is being a bit daft.
<seeker^> :/
<MichealH> Hello
<MichealH> Just gotten abiuse from an op in -youth
<Seeker`> which op?
<MichealH> He isnt an official op
<MichealH> He is zkreiess
<MichealH> *zkreiesse
<MichealH> Dont Tell him off yet
<Seeker`> never heard of him
<Seeker`> what happeneed?
<MichealH> He had banned me and then said they had opped me to join a channel and not I am pera banned from all -youth channels
<MichealH> He is saying some bad things
<Seeker`> sorry, that makes no sense
<MichealH> Hetricked me saying I was a op
<MichealH> *He tricked me
<MichealH> He said I was a op
<MichealH> And to join a channel so I did
<MichealH> And now I am auto banned by ChanServ on entry
<MichealH> And His reply:
<MichealH> <zkriesse> Ha
<MichealH> <zkriesse> That was a joke...
<MichealH> <zkriesse> Like hell we'd let you op
<MichealH> he is a Ubuntu Memebr
<Seeker`> which channel did he tell you to join?
<MichealH> #ubuntu-youth-ops
<MichealH> Please
<MichealH> He is not afraid to ban me fromevery channel he can
<MichealH> I need advice
<MichealH> I am just shocked ect. at all this
<MichealH> I need to go...
<Flannel> I think #ubuntu-youth falls into #ubuntu-irc, not here.  We certainly aren't operators there.
<MichealH> Can you passthis on to them
<MichealH> I really needtogo
<MichealH> Can this be dealt with by you?
<MichealH> Or the IRC people
<Flannel> MichealH: I suggest you go there the next time you're around.  It won't hurt to resolve it in a day instead of immediately
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Its #ubuntu-irc right?
<Flannel> MichealH: You'll need to get the operator(s) involved in -youth to join -irc to discuss it with you, which we can try and help with.
<Flannel> MichealH: yes
<MichealH> He will make it worse
<MichealH> I think Im just gonna have t accept that
<Flannel> MichealH: I wouldn't be too sure.  Let's just see how it goes the next time you're around.
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Thanks (although im depressed)
<MichealH> Bye
<IdleOne> Flannel: youth-ops auto bans anybody not on the access list
<IdleOne> You have been kicked from #ubuntu-youth-ops by ChanServ (You are not authorized to be on this channel)
<IdleOne> * Cannot join #ubuntu-youth-ops (You are banned).
<Flannel> IdleOne: Does that ban you from #ubuntu-youth as well?
<MichealH> It was a dummy channel?
<IdleOne> no
<Flannel> MichealH: Bye
<MichealH> Bye
<IdleOne> -youth is auto voice but it does not ban you from -youth
<Flannel> IdleOne: One wonders what the purpose of -youth-ops is then.
<Flannel> Since it's obviously not to discuss your bans
<IdleOne> just for the ops I assume
<Flannel> The topic says "only youth ops zone here" (whatever that means, I must be out of touch with my vernacular).  It seems that -council is the place to go to discuss disputes.
<Flannel> MichaelH is banned by cloak, and by nick.  I guess it's not enough to ban once anymore.
<IdleOne> I believe Seeker` is making inquiries
<IdleOne> I also joined to idle
<jpds> Oh dear God.
<jpds> Seriously.
<Flannel> *!*@* being +v is awesome, by the way!
<IdleOne> makes us all equal
<IdleOne> well except for those who have @ all the time
<IdleOne> they are more equal
<mneptok> i thought it was a requirement that people that run channels in the #ubuntu namespace idle in -irc in order to ensure things run smoothly
<IdleOne> it is
<topyli> i can't remember the wording, if it's "required" or "strongly recommnded". whatever, it's "smart" anyway
<charlie-tca> required
<topyli> Flannel: agreed, i like auto-voice :)
<charlie-tca> unless it has been changed. That is why I idle here. I am only an op in #xubuntu
<IdleOne> xubuntu is a core channel so you are required to be here I believe
<Flannel> This whole thing is strange.  Apparently MichaelH had zkriesse as his mentor in the beginners team.
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah. that's right
<Seeker`> I tihnk there should be a closer link between ops here an ops in other channels
<topyli> well at minimum, we should idle at -irc
<Seeker`> I do, but there is a whole load of opping experience here, and there are a lot of groups starting up with no idea how to run channels
<topyli> aye
<Pici> interesting.
<Seeker`> Pici: hmm?
<Pici> Seeker`: Just reading the scrollback here.
<IdleOne> kron|k: can we help you?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-28
<jpds> 01:32:17 < Psi-Jack> !ops WitBier and Hopsa == Known troll.
<jpds> -server
<jpds> Flannel: IT isn't that strange actually.
<ubottu> In ubottu, maco said: !obfuscate is <reply> Obfuscated swearing is still swearing.  Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !mdollar is <reply> Ubuntu is spelled "Ubuntu". Microsoft Windows is spelled "Microsoft Windows". Call things by their true names, instead of making up puns that make you and our community look petty.
<bazhang> !idle | kron|k
<ubottu> kron|k: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> !ops | kron|k again idle in the channel without being active
<ubottu> kron|k again idle in the channel without being active: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (kron|k again idle in the channel without being active)
<ikonia> I'll look for whatever is forwarding him here and turn it to a straight ban
<IdleOne> ikonia: I changed it to a straight ban
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> was there a forward that got removed ?
<IdleOne> Can someone please remove kron|k until he is ready to be return and discuss his ban
<IdleOne> ikonia: yes I removed the forward
<ikonia> cool
<Mamarok> he is apparently idling since 16+ hours
<persia> But has only been here for ~10 hours: there was some cycle that caused the forward to redirect here.
<Mamarok> still way too long IMHO
<Mamarok> wow, 17 minutes since ops call...
<ikonia> please remove him
<ikonia> persia: do you see Seeker`'s point from yesterday 17 minutes since an op call
<Mamarok> apparently no ops active, and all teh active ones aren't ops here
<persia> I'd be more convinced if we had any supplicants needing handling in the meantime.
<ikonia> persia: really ?
<ikonia> so if a user is doing
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<persia> But as I said yesterday, I'm not opposed to more ops here, if there is a need for more coverage.
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<Mamarok> ikonia: you will get banned :)
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> a
<IdleOne> doesn't look like it
<ikonia> aa
<ikonia> as often happens
<ikonia> I won't
<ikonia> no-one is here
<Mamarok> 20 minutes since op call...
<ikonia> it's not urgent as the guy is doing no harm, however it does highlight Seeker`'s point
<Mamarok> yep
<persia> But since we don't have any misbehaving users (except ikonia who is failing to provoke me, and on-topic with the pointless traffic, amusingly), and we don't have any business with which we'd prefer not to be interrupted, I'm just not sure how it matters.
<ikonia> persia: I'm not trying to provoke you
<persia> I agree that we've exposed a lack of coverage.  I'm just not sure that it doesn't happen to be OK this time.
<ikonia> it's not an issue at this time
<Mamarok> no, I don't see why there is no op reaction after a call, that's the point
<ikonia> there is no issue
<Mamarok> urgent or not
<persia> Oh.  I thought you wanted me to interrupt your
<persia> a
<persia> a
<persia> a
<ikonia> however I called the ops and no-one responded to it
<persia> ...
<ikonia> if that HAD have been an issue, it would still be going on
<persia> Agreed.
<Mamarok> likely
<Mamarok> 22 minutes...
<ikonia> I think we get the point, I'll stop the clock
<IdleOne> there is an issue, the issue is there is a no idling policy in this channel if we let this user idle then we may as well let everybody.
<persia> can't.  We all have logs of the op call.
<Mamarok> IdleOne: +1
<ikonia> IdleOne: agreed, however it's actually causing an "issue"
<persia> 23 minutes is perhaps slow, but not extremely so, given regular levels of noise in the channel.
<Mamarok> topyli: thank you :)
<IdleOne> thanks topyli
<NuclearStr1der> I've been banned on #ubuntu , but I have no idea why. I haven't even used FreeNode before today.
<Mamarok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mamarok> @btlogin
<Mamarok> I don't see any bans, are you sure?
<IdleOne> Mamarok: 27482
<Mamarok> hm
<IdleOne> the ban seems to be a little to wide
<ikonia> time to remove that probably
<ikonia> it's quite old
<Mamarok> apparently yes
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> you got it?
<ikonia> however there are ISP's that are used for serious issues/attacks
<ikonia> maybe worth checking it's not one of them
<IdleOne> or shall I
<ikonia> just doing a little research first
<IdleOne> k
<persia> I'm not sure that NuclearStr1der ever understood that the query was being investigated
<IdleOne> ikonia: search padza in BT
<IdleOne> also padxa
<IdleOne> many many ban evasions
<bazhang> the link dilberto posted is quite offensive
<elky> persia, someone will contact him when a resolution is made
<bazhang> also his quit message
<persia> Ah cool.  I'm glad procedure covers that.
<bazhang> this is the gnaa troll quit message: Haiti=Mierda
<elky> bazhang, dilberto?
<bazhang> elky, yes
<topyli> i have it in pm, he claims he doesn't know how to set a quit message
<bazhang> guess we have to wait til he quits again to ban forward here
<topyli> makes you wonder how he set it in the first place
<bazhang> he's lying
<topyli> of course
<MichealH> Hello?
<bazhang> MichealH, hi
<bazhang> MichealH, something you needed help with?
<MichealH> There was something last night
<MichealH> I came in here
<bazhang> MichealH, right, -youth?
<MichealH> Yes
<bazhang> MichealH, wrong channel. try #ubuntu-irc
<MichealH> kay
<MichealH> Thanks fro the help
<bazhang> MichealH, welcome
<bazhang> * [ramnepal] (~prabinmet@151.83.186.91): prabinmetals  how can he get past that ban every time?
<bazhang> *prabinmet*!*@*
<elky> because you're puting "prabinmet" in the wrong place?
<bazhang> *!*prabinmet@*  and *prabinmet!* are two other examples I see in the ban list
<elky> find a staffer then I guess
<bazhang> well both seem to be in use, just experiment I guess
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Akaruz)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (seekalana)
 * marienz isn't sure what to make of seekalana
<Seeker`> no idea
<Seeker`> as far as I can work out, they were silent for ages, then just went pop
<ikonia> hello MichealH
<MichealH> Hi
<ikonia> how can we help you ?
<MichealH> I am not too sure about asking in IRC personally
<ikonia> asking what ?
<bazhang> MichealH, about -youth?
<MichealH> here are people who were involved last night in there and I dont want them to know
<MichealH> *there
<MichealH> bazhang: Yes
<ikonia> am I missing something ?
<bazhang> MichealH, its #ubuntu-irc not here.
<bazhang> ikonia, he has the wrong channel
<ikonia> you told him that earlier though didn't you ?
<bazhang> MichealH, I told you this earlier. this channel has nothing to do with that
<MichealH> Its just there are people in there who I dont want to know
<bazhang> MichealH, #ubuntu-irc please, not here
<MichealH> Can it be done via PM in there?
<bazhang> MichealH, up to you.
<Seeker`> MichealH: who do you not wish to talk to?
<ikonia> MichealH: talk in the channel, once an operator responds, ask them to talk in a pm
<MichealH> Okay Thanks
<MichealH> Seeker`: The people involved... I dont want them to see
<Seeker`> Well, they are the ops of -youth?
<MichealH> Yes
<bazhang> ikonia, yes, he's been told 3 times now
<MichealH> I will be going now
<Seeker`> they kinda have to be involved if you are looking towards being unbanned
<MichealH> Thanks anyway
<Seeker`> how does he think he will be unbanned without the -youth ops knowing?
<bazhang> no idea
<bazhang> -irc is where things are worked out though, not here.
<ikonia> oooo jungli ?
<bazhang> ikonia, looked like it was jungli
<ikonia> it did to me
<marienz> oh dear
<marienz> where?
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> but not %100
<marienz> nick?
<jussi> marienz: could I have a momant of your time?
<ikonia> oooo
<elky> wait, the guy who started -youth is now banned from it?
<ikonia> that doesn't make sense
<marienz> jussi: sure
<bazhang> seems tyrannical but not our issue
<jussi> I thought lhavelund started -youth...
<ikonia> this looks a tricky situation
<ikonia> jussi: acctually, you're right,
<jussi> michealh isnt a bad guy, just a youngun. (12 or so last time I remember him saying)
<ikonia> I don't think (from what I'm reading) anyone is saying he's a bad guy, but he won't follow instruction
<ikonia> which no matter what his age is, if it causes a disruption to the channel will end in tears
<Seeker`> sounds like someone from #kubuntu
<Seeker`> cant remember the name though
<bazhang> don't think its our issue
<Seeker`> no, but will contiunute with bickering until it is sorted
<ikonia> that's not good when an op is swearing at people
<bazhang> indeed not
<Seeker`> I wonder what the average age of op in -youth is
<ikonia> not enough  I'm guessing
<Seeker`> could probably do with some weighting towards the right side of 12
<Seeker`> anyone else want to lend some thoughts in -irc?
<bazhang> no
<ikonia> Seeker`: just pondering
<ikonia> I don't think the banning op is in a position to be able to ban people
<ikonia> but clearly don't want to say that
<Seeker`> I dont think he deserved a ban for what he did
<Seeker`> sounds like he has been irritiating, but not actually done anything to warrant a ban
<Seeker`> I reckon lift the ban in 48 hours, on the condition that michealH realises that he may not get assigned all of the projects he wants
<bazhang> seems like their issue to resolve as none of us are ops in there
<Seeker`> bazhang: yes, it is
<Seeker`> but they are kids, and will just go on bickering from here to eternity
<Seeker`> we are trying to guide them in a sensible direction
<ikonia> if members are leaving due to this guy being in the channel, there is clearly more than meets the eye
<Seeker`> -14:32:38- Seeker`: I haven't seen any examples of behaviour that would warrent people leaving the project
<Seeker`> -14:32:55- zkriesse: Ok first ever meeting of the team.
<Seeker`> -14:33:26- zkriesse: Micheal got mad as people were discussing his attitude and he starting kick banning people
<ikonia> he's an op ???
<Seeker`> he was, apparently
<Seeker`> not for a while Ithink
<bazhang> any reason to post that here?
<ikonia> we where discussing it
<Seeker`> so ikonia could see it, and any other op that may be interested
<bazhang> didn't know that -youth was a core channel
<ikonia> it's not, we are just discussing it
<Seeker`> a) It isn't interrupting any ongoing discussion b) They are clearly struggling, some of us here have quite a lot of experience as ops, and want to try and help them
<Tm_T> it's our duty to help them IMO
<bazhang> sure. in -irc
<bazhang> xzil0 wants instructions to break his machine?
<Seeker`> buffre overflow isn't really "breaking"
<bazhang>  Invalid target: ^^MoYzY^^  strange error when trying to remove that nick
<ikonia> hi Gerry__
<Gerry__> hi ikonia
<ikonia> how can we help you
<Gerry__> i just came in to thank you guys
<ikonia> for what ?
<Gerry__> for changing my life
<bazhang> ?
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<Gerry__> i used to be a well known troll
<Gerry__> but now i am a valued member of the dutch ubuntu community
<ikonia> yes, we know fujisan
<ikonia> do you need anything form us ?
<ikonia> you are well known
<ikonia> from
<Gerry__> nope
<Gerry__> may i leave no
<Gerry__> w
<Gerry__> :)
<bazhang> yes
<Gerry__> and have a nice day
<Gerry__> bu bye :)
<elky> O.... Kay...
<Mamarok> hm, I have some difficulties to believe Gerry...
<ikonia> no-one does
<Mamarok> he has been trolling as Fujisan not so long ago in the KDE channels
<Mamarok> and apparently is ban-evading, unless somebody lifted the ban on his presence in Freenode
<ikonia> he was klined go knows how many times
<Mamarok> yep
<ikonia> he's got a perm ban in the ubuntu channels
<Mamarok> ditto for the KDE ones AFAIK
<ikonia> and he's certainly not a part of ubuntu-nl
<Mamarok> and of course in #amarok, where he was stalking
<Seeker`> Nece228: hi, how can we help you?
<Nece228> Hi i want to talk with funkyHat, but as i see he's away
<lhavelund> jussi: I did.
<IdleOne> !idle | Nece228
<ubottu> Nece228: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Nece228> IdleOne: thats why i am here. Ill be back, now i need to make some apple juice
<Nece228> Hi funkyHat, can i be unbanned?
<ikonia> where are you banned ?
<Nece228> ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> I see lots of bans/kicks in the logs
<ikonia> why are you constantly getting banned/kicked ?
<ikonia> do you understand why you are getting kicked/banned all the time ?
<ikonia> Nece228: hello ?
<Nece228> yes i do
<ikonia> ok - so why do you keep doing it ?
<Nece228> i got two or three kicks in total, and one ban
<ikonia> you have more kicks
<ikonia> and it's not about the numbers - more the intent
<Nece228> really?
<ikonia> why do you keep doing it ?
<Nece228> i was joking
<ikonia> but you keep getting kicked for it and told to stop
<ikonia> why do you keep "joking"
<Nece228> but people accept my jokes as trolling
<Nece228> its partially true
<ikonia> ok - so why do you keep doing it
<Nece228> ah, i actually never thought that those jokes can lead to ban, i mean i thinked i wont get ban because this message wont be very bad
<ikonia> you've been kicked/warned enough time
<ikonia> did that not give you a clue you're not welcome with those "jokes"
<Nece228> you see, it was hard to understand all the kicks, because sometimes i even had no serious clue why i was kicked
<ikonia> yet you've just told me you know/understand why you get kicked
<ikonia> that's a direct contradiction
<Nece228> now i understand
<Nece228> in past i didnt
<ikonia> after what
<ikonia> what made you understand ?
<Nece228> while ubuntu-offtopic is offtopic channel, but i still need to have all the rules in my mind
<ikonia> this may seem a pointless discussion but I'm reading through the logs of your behaviour and I see nothing positive in it at all
<ikonia> I see you adding no value to the channel or discussions, just making stupid comments to try to provoke people then getting kicked
<ikonia> I don't see a reason to allow you to participate in that channel
<Nece228> yes i understand that my comments were stupid and kinda provoked a kick
<Nece228> and i apologise for that
<ikonia> I'll leave the ban to funkyhat, but I see no reason to allow you back into the channel as you have a history of these comments, and I don't see a reason to waste the channels time with more of the same
<Nece228> listen we all do foults until some serious problems happen, but after that lots of people are good
<ikonia> yes, however you do a lot of these issues
<Nece228> but i do regret
<Nece228> come on :(
<ikonia> you should have regretted a lot sooner
<ikonia> I'll leave the ban to funkyHat - if it was more straight forward or more an obvious minor issue I'd remove it,
<Nece228> when someone gets a ban, its definitely not a minor issue
<ikonia> however as you have a history of persistantly being an issue in that channel and my view of the log is that you ad no value and just troll the channel with stupid comments, I won't act while funkyHat's not here
<Nece228> ok
<Nece228> funkyhat said he might unban me in this week ending
<ikonia> yes, I've read the comment
<Nece228> you read private messages?
<ikonia> no, there is a note in our ban system saying the same thing
<Nece228> oh
<Nece228> funkyhat is still away :/
<ikonia> yes, it looks that way
<ikonia> Nece228: I suggest you come back later when funkyHat is available
<Nece228> yeah i know
<IdleOne> well if you know, please part
<Nece228> oh, so i cant be in this channel without reason?
<IdleOne> correct
<Nece228> then sorry
<Nece228> bye
<topyli> hrm. bantracker items for the sailor above is depressing reading
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, veryhappy said: ubottu: the problem is "init: ureadahead-other main process (1025)&(1026) terminated with status 4" whats this what can i do?
<veryhappy> can you please help me?
<veryhappy> im sorry
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<jrib> what are you bots talking about...
<Flannel> jrib: probably the m m m m m mm m m m m
<jrib> yeah but he quieted and blocked unidentified users for that :/
<Flannel> Just letting us know so we can look into it incase it was part of something larger I imagine
<ubottu> dominicdinada called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jrib> Flannel: just seemed weird that the floodbot didn't just quiet the guy until he shutup
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-29
<Bryanstein> Hey any of your guys know "where" UDS is being held in Orlando?
<Bryanstein> I'm in Florida...people are asking me and I have no clue and there is nothing online
<Bryanstein> mneptok, you got a clue?
<IdleOne> Bryanstein: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/03/02/announcing-the-10-10-ubuntu-developer-summit/
<knome> IdleOne, umm, too old?
<IdleOne> oops lol
<persia> No, that was for Brussels
<knome> http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/23/11-04-ubuntu-developer-summit-announced/
<persia> Bryanstein, Best hunt cjohnston about it : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/UDS-N is empty so far, mostly.
<knome> must be that ;)
<knome> https://uds.ubuntu.com/
<knome> The Caribe Royal, Orlando, Florida, USA – 25th – 29th October 2010
<Bryanstein> lol nothing was there when I checked previously...wtf now its there
<knome> magic touch
 * knome blows on his finger
 * Bryanstein gazes on in amazement 
<Bryanstein> thanks guys
<knome> np
 * apachelogger proposed to sabdfl that we should make a field trip to disney world, no reply though :(
<persia> Several private groups are organising such trips already.
<persia> (typically the weekend before/after : opinions differ)
<knome> apachelogger, ;)
<apachelogger> persia: I am not going unless I get promised a field trip :P
<apachelogger> at akademy one always gets a fancy field trip ;)
<knome> apachelogger, that's because akademy is for kids and uds is for grown-ups ;)
<apachelogger> grownup* -> aka boring
<knome> hihi ;)
<apachelogger> so I am expected to go to a city I am not even sure where it exactly is in the middle of tornado season to see bunch of old geezers and get bored while getting up way to early for a whole week? :P
<knome> yes
<apachelogger> knome: remote attendance it is then :P
<knome> heh :)
<knome> that's what i thought ;)
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !blackscreen is Please see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html if you system boots to a black screen
<persia> Um, there's usually a field trip on Wednesday afternoon/evening.
<persia> And ages usually range from ~16 to ~60
<ubottu> In ubottu, ZykoticK9 said: !torrents is appears the links are both broken
<knome> persia, you mean 6-16? :)
<persia> No, I mean 16-60, as typical apparent ages at UDS.  Median seems late 20s
 * persia doesn't usually ask how old folks are
<knome> persia, yeah yeah, i know ;)
 * charlie-tca will be considered "elderly"?
<ilovefairuz> check out n0a1ias in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> the meeting is still tomorrow at 1800UTC right?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, danielsavage said: ubottu: this is one internal drive with 3 partitions
<rww> Mornin'. If durarara/aliceinwire drops by here to deal with their ban in #ubuntu (for a forkbomb in their /quit), I'd appreciate someone poking me about it afterwards. They're in #ubuntu-women also, and I just asked them to change it and then come here to get everything straightened out.
<ikonia> sure
<rww> ty. hopefully it'll all get figured out and I won't have to +b them from -women too. I think there might be a language issue involved, not sure.
<ubottu> Daekdroom called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> I think we should change the !best factoid
<IdleOne> ubottu: best is <reply> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: ubottu: best is <reply> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<IdleOne> ljl is not sure exactly when bestbot will be back online
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nhandler> IdleOne: ljl said not until sometime in September in -bots the other day (I updated the /topic in there)
<IdleOne> yeah but the factoid points users to ask BestBot and we know how many users actually read topics
<ubottu> Paavi2_0 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<IdleOne> timpster banned and removed from #u, PM me he is sorry then joined -ot and did the same thing
<elky> sometimes I think "sorry" means something completely different to many people
<IdleOne> yeah, sorry (i got caught)
<elky> yea, that one
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ilovefairuz> check magistr on #ubuntu
<ubottu> ilovefairuz called the ops in #ubuntu (magistr)
<ubottu> aeon-ltd called the ops in #ubuntu (magistr)
<nhandler> Quieted and PMed
<ubottu> madf0x called the ops in #ubuntu (Frostic)
<oCean_> hi, please notice <Frostic> in #u
<oCean_> thx
<ilovefairuz> someone check #ubuntu, please?
<ubottu> madf0x called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> IRCC meeting in 20 minutes or so?
 * gnomefreak might make one :)
<jussi> something like that..
<Mamarok> Is there a chance to have the Metabot stop freaking out?
<IdleOne> where is it freaking out?
<Mamarok> in #ubuntu-meta
<Mamarok> it doesn't work since quite some time now, rejoining every other minute
<IdleOne> Mamarok: LjL won't be able to fix it for another week or so
<Mamarok> OK
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-22
<PerfieM> I plead guilty!
<PerfieM> I didn't do anything!
<PerfieM> rww: you needa relax and explain to me what you think I did
<rww> I didn't ban you, but if I had banned you, I'd be extremely uncooporative and direct you to !appeals right now.
<bazhang> * [JoeR1] (~joe@adsl-99-155-22-249.dsl.peoril.sbcglobal.net): Joseph Tayor  seems set on pushing all the wrong buttons in -ot
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<debiansarmy> I want to know how many channels you plan to kick me out of for explaining actual facts... of intelligence... Is that not the process to becoming smart???
<debiansarmy> I find you total unaware of knowledge.  How much longer is this going to last in the world????
<IdleOne> debiansarmy: Ubuntu channels have !guidelines and a !codeofconduct I suggest you familiarize yourself with.
<IdleOne> debiansarmy: if there is nothing else please part this channel as per our no idling rule. thank you.
<debiansarmy> Wow, no response.  No wonder why we are ranked last in mathematics.  I guess we are never going to get around to my genius.  Your to busy trying to define everything. Question when are you going to get out of the box your in?  This is the biggest question!  You know what makes Einstein seem so smart is what he did.  He didn't think about what was , but how to take was new and turn it into a...
<debiansarmy> ...new power source... So when are you going to stop thinking about how to divide up a work load. But take what is created and make a new power source... That is why solar energy will be the future it has not been worked with its new
<bazhang> ? that got cut off.
<bazhang> your +q has been removed in #ubuntu-offtopic debiansarmy
<debiansarmy> wow
<IdleOne> the ability to string together several words with more than 3 syllables does not make a person "smart". Please rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic and play nice.
<debiansarmy> fine I got you nothing new just the same old thing... when are we going to put two engines in a car and reduce the weight to make a car that gets 200 mpg...
<debiansarmy> IdleOne: the idea is not string together words.... It is the idea of changing thought...  We have missed the big picture... If the idea is to bet gravitational force ... The answer is easy bet the number and you solve the problem... When ever did the numbers become so radical that we dont understand 2>1 .... Funny and you wonder why we are having problems... I admit the solution is not easy,...
<debiansarmy> ...but it bets the idea of doing nothing...
<bazhang> debiansarmy, presumably you joined here to have your +q removed; that has been done, so you are free to speak in offtopic again
<tonyyarusso> Preferably with sense.
<bazhang> <honsen> oicebot   the bot from -cn
<elky> tonyyarusso, why are you even bothering?
<tonyyarusso> I don't know.
<Myrtti> oof
<Myrtti> bloodProgrammerX: hi, do you need help with something?
<robinetd> Some guy named "megafag" just joined -ot.
<robinetd> Thought you might want to know.
<bloodProgrammerX> Hi. Did somebody want something
<bazhang> troll detected
 * LjL2 hides
<bazhang> <LABcrab> What is the point of a FloodBot?
<bazhang> I sense a pattern here
<knome> also see #xubuntu and his first comment
<bazhang> yep
<knome> bloaty is like completely different thing than him having too little ram
<knome> ;)
<Pici> LABcrab isn't a new user, they've been around on an off.
<Myrtti> unless it's multiple people behind one account
<Myrtti> like in a computer lab with default settings or something
<bazhang> some odd advice from chroot
<jpds> bazhang: You should of replied with: "What is the point of a butterfly?"
<bazhang> hehe
<bloodProgrammerX> Hi.
<bloodProgrammerX> How do I join Ubuntu.
<bloodProgrammerX> It seems I end up here every time I join #ubuntu.
<bloodProgrammerX> Oh, wait, nevermind. I meant to join ##club-ubuntu. That's why I'm confused.
<bloodProgrammerX> Nvm.
<knome> was that supposed to make us feel bad because #ubuntu has rules?
<bazhang> how convenient
<Myrtti> indeed
 * h00k facepalms
<h00k> uh. Anyone have the old topic history?
<h00k> for #ubuntu-offtopic
<h00k> fix'd.
 * genii-around gats a sudden urge to visit Wisconsin
<h00k> My plan, it worked!
<genii-around> Heh!
<Pici> neat, I didn't realize we had a !nice factoid.
<h00k> Pici: me either
<h00k> I just discovered it through the ubottu
<Pici> Looks pretty handy, and much faster than trying to explain niceness to someone.
<genii-around> Interesting. Just checked into ubottu factoids page.. looks like the top 4 requested factoids in order are !pastebin !ask !ops and !offtopic  ... so it sort of looks like we get flooders, confused, trolls, and the chatty in that rough order... ;)
<Pici> Good thing that ¡ops doesn't hilight anyone....
<h00k> :)
<h00k> pastebin comes from the floodbots
<h00k> woahboy, how does one comment with eir?
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, blumaa said: ubottu, the thing is that I have no idea which one of those to do
<h00k> LjL2: I was wondering the same thing
<bazhang> * [imbored] (~philipp@chello084113015143.2.12.vie.surfer.at): philipp
<Myrtti> how unsurprising
<h00k> oh, I think I remember that name
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-23
<ubottu> urlin2u called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IAmNotThatGuy> came here to do that :D
<vibhav> Why am I still banned now!?
<vibhav> Its been more that a month
<vibhav> tan*
<vibhav> than*
<vibhav> hello!?
<vibhav> ikonia? rww? Pici? Tm_T?
<vibhav> elky? flannel?
<elky> I was going to respond until you started nickspamming.
<vibhav> ok sorry
<vibhav> So elky am I unbanned?
<vibhav> its been more than a month
<vibhav> :/
<dwarf_code_red_X> <+elky> I was going to respond until you started nickspamming. <-- HAHAHAHA. You are ridiculous.
<vibhav> ahm
<vibhav> :(
<Myrtti> you really need to brush up on being patient
<vibhav> Go to the issue , am I unbanned?
<elky> You have to be willing to discuss the reason why you're banned and explain how you will avoid that behaviour in the future.
<vibhav> I gave a url which had dead links
<vibhav> and I am really sorry about it...
<elky> That isn't all you did.
<vibhav> then you tell me
<vibhav> <Tm_T> 1824.42 <+ikonia> vibhav: could you please leave this channel, and come back no sooner than 2 weeks
<elky> You also don't listen to people. You use up lots and lots of people's time by failing to follow instructions.
<vibhav> Ok
<vibhav> I did not listen to ikonia
<elky> Not just ikonia. You also didn't listen tp people in #ubuntu trying to help you.
<vibhav> When did I do that!?
<elky> When you were getting in trouble and people were telling you how to not get in trouble.
<elky> This was not just ikonia.
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> sorry
<vibhav> done?
<vibhav> and I MEAN it
<elky> So how about we make some rules for you? 1. When people ask you to do something, you follow their instruction. 2. While you are following instructions, you don't ask different people for help. 3. When you are giving out advice, you will test it first. 4. You will not treat giving answers like a race, you will make sure you answer is correct.
<vibhav> Ok
<elky> Do you understand why I am making these rules?
<vibhav> Yes
<elky> Please explain it to me so I know you understand.
<vibhav> I folow people's instuctions......Dint ask diff people for help.........TEst my adive and MAke sure my ans is correct
<vibhav> done?
<elky> You could do with learning some patience, too.
<vibhav> OK will be patient too
<vibhav> done?
<elky> i have to do the fiddly stuff now. Bans don't just go away quickly
<vibhav> ok
<elky> try now.
<vibhav> THanks!
<elky> ...
<elky> i didn't see him join...
<Myrtti> he joined about half'n'hour earlier
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu cheese_eater (7c949fad@gateway/web/freenode/ip.124.148.159.173) has joined #ubuntu aka cheeseinacup. Rage quit/swearing
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <cexsum> KDE is just so easy to compile.
<bazhang> some odd commentary from him
<IdleOne> need an op in -ot before c0mrade gets real stupid
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (c0mrade_)
<elky> gord, got him in PM?
<gord> nope
<IdleOne> didn't you explain it all to him last time
<IdleOne> that was a clear case of, gonna troll -ot
<bazhang> [b4ll_s4ck]  offensive or no
<IdleOne> yes
<bazhang> * b4ll_s4ck is now known as MarkShuttleworth
<bazhang> < jpds >
<IdleOne> that's fine
<IdleOne> unless he starts trolling
<jpds> bazhang: Take precautions.
<bazhang> jpds, just giving you the chance to say "troll detected"
<jpds> bazhang: "Troll detected", then one says: "Take precautions."
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> mrnaz, debi_lector
<Myrtti> I need to go do plumbing
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> thanks mates :-<
<IdleOne> nighters
<IdleOne> oh right
<Myrtti> just when D gave up and called the plumber, and I came upstairs to my real computer to banforward MrNaz to ##fix_your_connection, he stopped flooding himself of
<Pici> Myrtti: sorry, trying to get some real work done, not really paying attention to IRC much
<Myrtti> a lot of help you are :-<
<IdleOne> i didn't notice him flooding out
<Myrtti> Pici: I know, I'm just venting
<Pici> Myrtti: okay :)
<Myrtti> but, as I was saying
<Myrtti> I wonder if debi_lector is a bot of some sort
<Myrtti> was nickname_ earlier
<Pici> They responded to me earlier.
<Myrtti> yeah, and then continued with the mindless ramble
<Pici> I'm a bad op today :(
<Myrtti> or seemingly mindless
<h00k> I do that from time-to-time
<h00k> :(
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu debi_lector (~ubuntu@87.111.126.8) removed for multiple random comments.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > debi_lector
<oCean> c0mrade_ is also annoying
<IdleOne> indeed
<oCean> popey: he's muted actually
<popey> he can still see my reply :D
<oCean> sure
<h00k> debi_lector is back, had another random comment I saw.
<IdleOne> funny how everybody wants to answer when he can't anymore
<IdleOne> I'm gonna see if I can't get some sleep. been up since yesterday sometime. debi_lector probably needs a timeout
<IdleOne> I also think c0mrad is trying to not be trollish
<IdleOne> laters
<oCean> cya
<Pici> IdleOne: Was that just a remove? Or a ban?
<Pici> for debi_lector
<oCean> a +q
<oCean> he's now back as ubuntu_stuff
<Pici> ~
<Pici> I don't see a +q that would have matched them.
<oCean> oh wait, I'm mixing 2 actions
<oCean> ubuntu_stuff/debi_lector was removed, but rejoined
<oCean> c0mrad was muted for a while
<Pici> ..
<ubuntu_stuff> i think im not doing somethig right
<Pici> ubuntu_stuff: You seem to be making lots of uneeded and confusing comments in #ubuntu
<Pici> (thanks h00k)
<h00k> Pici: Not a problem.
<h00k> The comment was supposed to go to a different channel, bah.
<ubuntu_stuff> thats right but kickstar its not part of ubuntu
<Pici> ubuntu_stuff: That comment doesn't have anything to do with what I just said.
<ubuntu_stuff> go to some coffe to respond novices ))
<ubuntu_stuff> i dont know that im in ops
<Pici> ubuntu_stuff: Are you able to talk with me now?
<Pici> bha
<Pici> bah
<ubuntu_> you are not opers )
<Tm_T> hm?
<ubuntu_> good, if you want something call
<Pici> ubuntu_: I've told you that if you want to discuss your ban in #ubuntu then you need to talk about it here.
<Pici> Making random comments is not going to get you anywhere.
<Pici> ubuntu_: Please do not idle in this channel if you are not here to talk about your ban.
<Myrtti> ubuntu_: hi
<Myrtti> ubuntu_: you are not allowed to enter #ubuntu at the moment
<Myrtti> oh good grief
 * h00k blinks
<Corey> Myrtti: Interesting opping issues?
<Myrtti> oh boy...
<Myrtti> yeah.
<h00k> I don't have UTF-8 again (punches screen), can anyone see what adamanna96 is speaking?
<h00k> Fix'd
<Myrtti> hungarian
<h00k> Yeah, found it
<Myrtti> h00k: he's been told twice before, tho
<h00k> Myrtti: it's true
<Myrtti> I think that might have finally done it
<Pici> Myrtti: doesn't look like it.
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> last attempt
<Pici> sorry, I've been afk, wasn't sure exactly what was tried before.
<Myrtti> aww keck, forgot the space
<Myrtti> and again I have an instictive feeling I should know that language more
<Myrtti> damned finno-ugric languages
<Myrtti> :-<
<topyli> i'm sure they just threw hungarian into the family so that they (and we) would feel less lonely. but they forgot these consequences
<oCean> Mcmuffin is back in #u?
<Pici> probably.
<Pici> oCean: they're using the webchat.
<bazhang> oCean, yep but muted
<bazhang> -ops-monitor shows that activity
<oCean> right, did not read this *.cpe.net.cable.roger as webchat mask
<Pici> Thats why I removed the regular ban.
<oCean> understood
<bazhang> xfce is "gnome-based"
<bazhang> perhaps he means gtk?
<Pici> likely
<bazhang> was arilyn a bot?
 * genii-around slides bazhang a coffee
<genii-around> No idea
<bazhang> heh thanks
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Seems likely.
<bazhang> <Mimoso98> ANY thing equal for MySQL?
<bazhang> mongodb
<h00k> it has webscale
<bazhang> thought c0mrade_ was banned from -ot
<popey> he was +q in #u earlier
<h00k> I'm going to attempt to redirect conversation
<LjL3> make it h00k onto something else
<bazhang> augh
<elky> popey, yeah he was +q yesterday until he was reported to be PMing people while being willfully thick in PM with me
<Jordan_U> Is excessive punctuation after being asked twice to stop a kickable offense? ( al-sindi in #ubuntu )
<h00k> Jordan_U: I'd try an /at or a +q for a few
 * h00k shrugs
<h00k> Jordan_U: I saw it again :-(
<Jordan_U> Meh, too late now.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Iamred appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> <philipp__> Gnea the problem is i have to copy my private .asc from my old OS to the new one but cant start the old one cause it has been compromised
<bazhang> take with a grain of salt, he was trolling #ubuntu and -ot yesterday
<bazhang> Lint seems familiar
<h00k> Lint is giving false advise :(
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-24
<bazhang> <Lint> Lyca, dsl is the only linux that work on anything older than 2004
<bazhang> what!
<h00k> er...
<h00k> no.
<elky> lol
<h00k> For reference, [ Whowas p00d73 (~jarnvermo@78-21-38-84.access.telenet.be) ]
<bazhang> that p00d73 guy again
<h00k> And came back.
<h00k> Care to set a +b?
<h00k> or shall I?
<h00k> or a forward, probably more appropriate.
<bazhang> or maybe he's bored enough and its past his bedtime
<h00k> perhaps.
<h00k> I wouldn't mind seeing him here, though.
<h00k> well, I suppose I'll wait.
<bazhang> * [bure4ust037] (~AndChat@78-21-38-84.access.telenet.be): AndChat
<h00k> thgood catch.
<IdleOne> ?
<IdleOne> oh look
<h00k> *good catch
<IdleOne> bazhang has hawk eyes
<h00k> ..oh, a root@ :(
<h00k> 20:08 ::: netjoin/#ubuntu Caelus (~root@187.105.167.60)
<h00k> but they quit.
<bazhang> aww he quit
<bazhang> hehe
<h00k> and they quit.
<h00k> I am slow, apparently.
<PerfieM> #ubuntu-offtopic Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<PerfieM> How freakin classy
<PerfieM> So is someone going to actually explain to me why rww raged and decided to ban me?
<IdleOne> PerfieM: from where and when?
<PerfieM> #ubuntu-offtopic
<PerfieM> Apparently saying "where dem guurls @@?" and "I'm a girl" is like a federal offence :/
<PerfieM> and uhh, couple days ago?
<IdleOne> PerfieM: the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic was not set by rww but given your ban history and behavior in uubntu channels in the past i don't see your ban being removed anytime soon
<IdleOne> ubuntu*
<PerfieM> Well, I agree with the "given my ban history" but I wasn't even doing shit all in that chan, other than making friendly conversation. And if it wasnt rww, it must have been funkyhat.
<PerfieM> Either way, NOT COOL BRO
<IdleOne> Please mind your language
<IdleOne> no need to curse
<IdleOne> PerfieM: I'm not sure exactly how to put this without it sounding insulting but you are very trollish and the ubuntu ops like to keep trolls out of our channels.
<PerfieM> Mee? Trollish? Ha.
<IdleOne> So, sorry to tell you this but the ban will not be removed. give it a couple weeks and come back and talk to rww or funkyHat and maybe they will reconsider
<PerfieM> gaaah, BS
<PerfieM> I HATE FREENODE
<IdleOne> Dr. Allcall code blue, Dr. Allcall code blue.
<elky> ?
<IdleOne> Johnny mnemonic.
<IdleOne> it's what they used in the hospital to call all the doctors to an emergency
<IdleOne> thought maybe Jordan_U would catch it and come to -ops-team
<elky> Hmm. I wonder if trolls will ever figure out that if they are getting banned from everywhere, there is a common denominator.
<IdleOne> doubtful
<elky> yeah, i'm avoiding hunting for what is reliably causing this import script to die without any messages anywhere.
<Flannel> elky: tariffs
<elky> hah
<eshlox> hi, i would like take #kubuntu-pl or/and #kubuntu.pl channels for Polish users kubuntu linux distribution, both channels have been long since abandoned, and their founders long ago not logged, to whom should I notify about this?
<elky> eshlox, the correct place to ask is in #ubuntu-irc
<eshlox> ok, thanks
<bazhang> see the message from trond about marvind?
<bazhang> ah the spambot just quit
<ikonia-remote> guys - marvind in #ubuntu = on join spam bot
<ikonia-remote> just hit me as I joined from web chat
<ikonia-remote> [14:20] <marvind> Hi, ikonia-remote. I'm a spam bot and this is a piece of spam: please visit http://www.drobos13.com/ for the best thing since sliced bread. I won't bother you again.
<LjL2> ikonia-remote: can you identify? i haven't received that when i joined myself
<Pici> ikonia-remote: that user isn't online anymore.
<ikonia-remote> LjL2: I actually can't, the freenode webchat won't work for me, I'm not sure why, due to the site I'm on
<Pici> oh, they just quit :/
<ikonia-remote> Pici: oh, they just did that literally 2 seconds ago
<Pici> ikonia-remote: roger.
<ikonia-remote> as I can't identifiy at the moment, I'll drop out, I only joined to report that as it hit me as soon as I connected
<Pici> I reported the same host in freenode
<Pici> earlier.
<bazhang> * marvind has quit (K-Lined)
<h00k> heh.
<marienz> yes, these are being reported in several places
<ikonia-remote> bba i n#ubuntu
<ikonia-remote> mute quit
<ikonia-remote> quick
<Pici> ikonia-remote: go back to vaction.
<ikonia-remote> going off in #freenode about getting fucked by gay men
<ikonia-remote> I'm working and board
<ikonia-remote> hence why I'm killing a few hours
<ikonia-remote> if it was a vaction I would be not here and doing "fun" stuff
<Pici> :(
<h00k> what is this, I don't even
<h00k> Pici: this is going to be a good day.
<Pici> I know as soon as I deop, they'll show up again.
<h00k> probab;y
<h00k> oh, you're still opped
<h00k> I keep forgetting my slash key or mistyping when I try to switch windows.
<h00k> I end up all .24 in different channels.
<Myrtti> epic
<Myrtti> [18:33] < eypal> so no people from Canonical Ltd. here? [18:33] ~~~bfiller [~bfiller@canonical/oem/bfiller] has joined #ubuntu
<h00k> ...holy crap, that was pretty cool.
<h00k> Reminds me of http://bash.org/?88575
<Pici> !guidelines > NickHu
<Corey> I'd not want to be a Canonical rep here. :-)
<Corey> "I'M USING YOUR OPERATING SYSTEM AND IT DOESN'T WORK FIX IT NOW."
<jpds> Dealing with him.
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> ubottu: tell LordShiva about guidelines
<h00k> too late.
<Pici> things like that make me angry.
<h00k> what a tool.
<h00k> a pdpc supporter as well.
<Pici> damnit
<h00k> PerfieM: what can we do for you?
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<PerfieM> hook: some old, just looking for some answers.
<h00k> PerfieM: some old what? In reviewing, it looks like you were told to come back in two weeks to discuss it
<PerfieM> really? two weeks? I must have misunderstood
<IdleOne> PerfieM: you forgot our conversation yesterday?
<PerfieM> IdleOne: I dont recall you telling me to come back in 2 weeks
<IdleOne> let me paste it for you
<PerfieM> please do
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674163/
<IdleOne> there ya go.
<IdleOne> I missed the top part but you can find the entire convo in !logs
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<PerfieM> oh wow, I totally didn't even read half of what you sound during that conversation
<PerfieM> said*
<IdleOne> that is also a reason why we will not be removing the ban.
<IdleOne> have a nice day!
<PerfieM> bahahaha
<PerfieM> this blows
<Myrtti> you know, it would really help your situation if you wouldn't response like that
<PerfieM> Myrtti: what, you gonna ban me from this channel too?
<Myrtti> it doesn't give the people deciding about your bans hope about *you* considering your actions and situation
<Myrtti> PerfieM: no, I'm trying to help you understand where you might be going to the wrong direction, and how to help yourself
<PerfieM> Hahaha
<PerfieM> you guys are hilarious
<IdleOne> PerfieM: I would really like to see you in our channels because I think you could actually be a productive member of the Ubuntu community but your attitude towards the rules and advice given to you from ops is just fail.
<IdleOne> think about it for a while and come back in TWO weeks.
<PerfieM> IdleOne: but I thought I could, you know hang in here and get to know you guys on a more personal term.
 * h00k points to the topic
<IdleOne> PerfieM: you know we don't allow idling in here
<IdleOne> cept for me :)
<Myrtti> PerfieM: unfortunately for your plan, we keep this channel clear of spectators so we have a good idea who's issues are being addressed
<PerfieM> IdleOne: We wont be idling since we'll be discussing our wonderful lives.
<Myrtti> sorry, that won't be happening
<PerfieM> Myrtti: you're welcome to join too, I mean, I'm not that fond of you, but I'm sure that can change :)
<IdleOne> PerfieM: take some friendly advice, come back here in two weeks with a different approach.
<Myrtti> now, since you clearly aren't interested in getting things sorted out, I'd ask you to leave and come back in two weeks.
<PerfieM> I am interested in getting things sorted out! Thats why I'm here!
<Myrtti> your attitude doesn't reflect that
<IdleOne> PerfieM: there is nothing to sort for minimum two weeks. Please part the channel.
<PerfieM> IdleOne: I just want to know why I got banned. Telling me I'm a troll doesn't answe anything.
<PerfieM> answer*
<IdleOne> feel free to message funkyHat and ask him
<IdleOne> Now please part the channel voluntarily
<PerfieM> FINE I WILL
<IdleOne> thank you
<funkyHat> Hi PerfieM
<IdleOne> ha
<IdleOne> ok funkyHat all yours
<PerfieM> funkyHat: chief, just send you a pm
<PerfieM> funkyHat: I dont care if I'm banned from the next decade. I just want to know ( as I have stated about 50 times ) the actual reason on why I got banned
<funkyHat> PerfieM: because you have persistently tried to bring up subjects that are against our channel rules, dispite being warned several times
<PerfieM> funkyHat: why did I say?
<PerfieM> I dont remember doing or saying anything that went against channel policy
<PerfieM> and bro, I haven't been warned once in #ubuntu-offtopic
<funkyHat> PerfieM: you were kicked a few times. If you don't take that as a warning then I don't know what you would take as a warning
<PerfieM> I remember getting kicked once, and that was right before you decided to ban me, right after rww started babbling about god knows what.
<PerfieM> All I'm looking for is something I said, or some sorta action I did that must have ticked you off. Give me that, and I'll be outta your hair.
<PerfieM> Ugh, what a bust. I'm outta here.
<bazhang> :/
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> zero1234 now in -ot ^
<Pici> yep
<IdleOne> just ban him/it
<bazhang> * Zero1234 has quit (K-Lined)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-25
<IdleOne> op spam!
 * h00k forwards LjL2 to ##fix-your-connection
<bazhang> <fppp> I wish linux hadn't turned into windows 95
<Pici> h00k: do it
<bazhang> #ubuntu-windows95
<h00k> Pici: if I could
<h00k> I need to alias that, the banforward to ##fix-your-connection
<h00k> I've never actually forwarded someone there ;)
<bazhang> augh LINT
<ikonia-remote> cast an eye over arjunshayk when you get chance, he's just randomly pm'd me asking me to teach him hacking as he's from Nigeria, if he's pm'ing me with that sort of request I suspect he's also doing others
<Myrtti> oh good grief
<ikonia-remote> %100 worth keeping an eye on, maybe having a word with arjunshayk - just informed me he's a "spammer" and wants to spam people with emails
<ikonia-remote> asking me to help him find and setup the tools for him to spam people
<bazhang> no response via my PM to him
<ikonia-remote> doesn't seem to take "no" for an answer
<ikonia-remote> I'll leave you to it as I can't really deal with it on here,
<bazhang> <Lint> LXDE has windows 3.1 fuctionality, so I don't want to use it yet
<bazhang> more nonsense from him
<bazhang> * [lolcat] (~xae8koo@unaffiliated/energy-/x-7653247): xae8koo
<Pici> lolcat is a troll.
<bazhang> he cursed out the floodbots in -unregged a while back
<Pici> Hes in #freenode all the time being annoying.
<bazhang> and #defocus
<Corey> And many others.
<Pici> I wasted my time the other day trying to help another user in #freenode, and on a whim I whoised and it turned out to be him :(
<mneptok> Pici: get an IRC client with something better than Windows 3.1 functionality
<Myrtti> hm?
<Corey> Myrtti: Yeah, I'll second that hm.
<h00k> yep.
<h00k> got it.
<mneptok> scrool wasn't so long the joke got lost.
<mneptok> was it?
<Myrtti> !floodbots > Karesz
<guntbert> can someone have an eye on philipp__ in #u please?
<guntbert> nvm
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<bazhang> PerfieM, hi
<bazhang> PerfieM, was there something you needed help with?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-26
<bazhang> <user> bazhang: I'm on gnome...Ubuntu 10.10. I installed Google Chrome and when I did an Ubuntu update it automaticlly installed Chromium
<bazhang> that makes sense?
<h00k> No
<bazhang> amin is acting odd, same fellow as amin_ asking odd questions yesterday
<bazhang> * wolfgang is now known as newnick
<IdleOne> don't see why chrome would install chromium
<h00k> 20:09 ::: nick/newnick wolfgang -> newnick
<h00k> again
<bazhang> * [wolfgang] (~lolcat@146.247.170.58): lolcat what a surprise
<bazhang> whoa
<h00k> 20:13 ::: nick/huawa_fraunz w0lfgeng -> huawa_fraunz
<h00k> same thing?
<h00k> I missed it stopped paying attention
<IdleOne> cisco switches are an Ubuntu issue?
<ubottu> gartral called the ops in #ubuntu (I-want-money)
<bazhang> * [I-want-money] (~amin@2.176.153.113): ghoromsagh   <--- wonder if thats the same amin as from before
<IdleOne> looks like it
<bazhang> <SubCool> lets see how this goes, i just setup a userPW, rootPW, bitdefender, and a system update.
<bazhang> bitdefender?
<bazhang> http://www.bitdefender.com/business/antivirus-for-unices.html#system-requirements
<bazhang> among the supported distros : Oracle Linux 5 or newer
<bazhang> augh
<ubottu> wildbat called the ops in #ubuntu (pizda)
<jrib> since I can't forward to ##fix-your-connection... what should I do instead?
<bazhang> he's doing that intentionally is my guess
<bazhang> switched IP after the first round
<bazhang> * jhjhjh (Siwy@by38146.petrus.pl) has joined #ubuntu   <--- round 3
<Pici> its ##fix_your_connection
<Pici> jrib: ^
<jrib> Pici: oh :D
<bazhang> heh
<jrib> heh now the petrus.pl guy is pming me
<jrib> (from fgfgfg account)
<bazhang> refuses to answer mine
<jrib> he's speaking polish I guess which I do not understand
<bazhang> maybe because I am so SCARY
<jrib> what google can translate is not so nice though
<bazhang> great. now he's doing it via the gateway
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<jrib> bazhang: yeah, about to ban 78.28.48
<bazhang> * FloodBot1 sets mode -m #ubuntu
<bazhang> * FloodBot2 sets mode +m #ubuntu <--- fun times
<bazhang> PerfieM, it's not been two weeks, which is when you were requested to come back
<PerfieM> I figured I would just chill in here like mquin, until it's my time to speak. You know? :)
<bazhang> PerfieM, not the way it works, you know that.
<PerfieM> Yeah, I know, but this way seems kinda okay, right?
<PerfieM> change things up a bit, amirite?
<bazhang> PerfieM, nope. please exit the channel, thanks.
<PerfieM> if I dont exit are you gonna kick me out?
<jrib> now he's ~wsirc_035@108.59.1.1 ...
<jrib> ugh.
<bazhang> PerfieM, it really makes joining here in two weeks moot; this type of behavior practically guarantees your bans will not be removed at that time
<PerfieM> This is like really cool. I mean I practiclly have a court date on IRC
<PerfieM> HOW COOL IS THAT?!
<bazhang> PerfieM, better to exit now, before that happens
<jrib> bazhang: if you're around, watch wsirc as he is the petrus.pl guy (I have to go)
<bazhang> jrib, ok, and thanks
<jrib> night :D
<PerfieM> bazhang: okay chief, tak'er easy
<bazhang> PerfieM, again, please exit the channel
<bazhang> PerfieM, I can see you are active elsewhere; please exit the channel
<PerfieM> bazhang: I'm clearly having problem understanding, you may as well just kick me out
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<tsimpson> seriously, our bantracker is just horrible
<oCean> what did it do now?
<jussi> oCean: he has to work on it... :P
<oCean> Ahh
 * jussi hugs tsimpson
 * IdleOne appreciates the hard work.
<jussi> as does jussi01
<jussi> and jussi
<jussi> :D
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> both of you
<tsimpson> somehow I made the main web page take 5 mins to load, fortunately I kept a backup of the original
<jussi> cripes
<elky> is it still sqlite?
<jussi> yes :(
<elky> eww
<elky> ewwwwwwww
<elky> and i guess like fifty million times more queries than when you first started on it
<tsimpson> no, same amount of queries, just somehow a lot slower
<jussi> Denis wrote the first one...
<jussi> I blame denis
<jussi> :P
<IdleOne> should lart him
<tsimpson> I doubt it was actually designed to operate on a ~575MB database
<elky> sqlite isn't really, no
<elky> is it using a db abstraction layer?
<tsimpson> no, if it was we'd have moved to MySQL already
<Myrtti> whatever possessed him to make it sqlite, would be nice to know
<elky> Myrtti, he probably didn't expect it to become so actually useful
<Myrtti> ...
<elky> he's dutch, they're weird :P
<Myrtti> you are more gracious in your wording than what I had in mind
<oCean> Them dutchlanders...
<elky> Myrtti, honestly, the fact that he didn't use an abstraction layer is bad enough. that he used sqlite is just the icing.
<Myrtti> yeah well, I would have tried to do it in postgresql just to make it sql:92 compliant...
<Myrtti> but Im weird, too
<jpds> tsimpson: Mount the DB, on ramdisk.
<bazhang>  [I-want-money] (~amin@2.176.153.113): ghoromsagh
<bazhang> * [HSarena] (~hamid@2.176.133.211): Hamid
<bazhang> might those be the same? or just close, but no cigar
<bazhang> <stu1> Hello ubungi socializians
<bazhang> troll detected
<bazhang> this is the guy who was spoofing Corey earlier with C0rey
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1557 users, 4 overflows, 1561 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1551 users, 4 overflows, 1555 limit))
<h00k> o.o
<bazhang> arilyn is trolling -unregged
 * oCean blinks
<oCean> LjL2: y u so bouncy
<tsimpson> oCean: they are mobile IPs
<h00k> :(
<oCean> tsimpson: what is a mobile IP. An accesspoint is an accesspoint, right?
<tsimpson> a mobile "accesspoint" doesn't have much to do with the external IP
<tsimpson> the IPs external servers see are the public-facing endpoints
<ikonia> evening
<h00k> woah, totally missed gridbag in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> I would have removed them had they not quit themselves when they did.
<h00k> heh :)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-27
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<exutux> Hi ops
<exutux> cminus using a bot in the channel
<exutux> spacemanspiff is the bot nick
<Jordan_U> exutux: Thanks, I'll look into it.
<exutux> Jordan_U: np bye
<Jordan_U> Or elky will :)
<elky> cminus has now taken his bot to #freenode, used it, and now denies it's his.
<elky> the "help" for that bot looks somewhat suspicious, as though he could be quite owned via it.
<Jordan_U> Brilliant.
<Jordan_U> elky: It's so tempting, !ls /home/cminus/
<Jordan_U> I'm going to warn them in PM, on the off chance that's not part of the troll. Though as he was trying to join "#botnet" maybe he's trying to be part of a voluntary botnet?
<Jordan_U> They're not responding to my PM.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, jbicha said: ubottu is a bot, one of its job is to give more info about bugs mentioned in chat
<ikonia> ban on phsycally_fit shortly I'll bet
<ikonia> unless someone removed the ban, he's already evading
<theadmin> How do I add factoids to Ubottu again?
<IdleOne> /msg ubottu Foo is <reply> foo is bar
<theadmin> IdleOne: Thanks
<IdleOne> np
<ubottu> In ubottu, theadmin said: !gdm2setup is <reply> gdm2setup is a tool to configure Ubuntu's new login manager, GDM2. Please see https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<theadmin> Thought that'd be useful
<IdleOne> doesn't seem to have been any updates to that PPA in over a year
<theadmin> Oh >.<
<theadmin> IdleOne: It's still the only way to properly configure gdm2 iirc
<IdleOne> will see with others think about adding the factoid.
<theadmin> IdleOne: Thanks
<IdleOne> s/with/what/
<theadmin> IdleOne: Hehe, I see you're one of the few who do not forget the trailing slash :)
<IdleOne> sometimes :)
<elky> theadmin, the trailing slash is not as rare as the trailing g
<theadmin> elky: Well, that is not really required :D If you know the rules, g means substitute every match, not just the first one
<theadmin> elky: When we mean just one word, we can live without it
<elky> yep
<theadmin> I often forget the "i" though... But my "searches" mostly are lowercase anyway
<elky> LjL, LjL2 , YO, FIX UR CONNECTION
<LjL> =)
<elky> incrementing is not fixing :P
<ikonia> well I guess pythonsnake is identified as another log reader
<ikonia> hi pythonsnake
<IdleOne> not like you said anything that wasn't true
<ikonia> utter baby
 * oCean waves
<oCean> geh, stiletto is still in-n-out fix_your_connection. For 2 weeks now...
<Myrtti> apt-fast?!?!
<Myrtti> shell scripts :-<
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-28
<bazhang> <earl2hol23> ahhh rape me
<bazhang> also, thought mindrape was banned
<alex--> Why is illunatic banned?
<elky> bazhang, he was but someone probably inadvertently let him back in
<bazhang> kwtm seems to be offering very suspect advice
<bazhang> elky, thanks
<bazhang> partitioning advice: buy a new HDD
<bazhang> gnome3 and jolicloud and wants support.
<bazhang> PM me so I can help you install ARCH, basically
<Anastasius> Hello, ladies and gentlemen.
<Anastasius> Perhaps one of you can refresh my memory as to why I'm banned in #ubuntu-offtopic.  I'm sure I've asked before but I forgot.
<Anastasius> Is this thing on?
<IdleOne> it is.
<IdleOne> give me a minute
<Anastasius> Oh, hiya IdleOne!  Wanna scrabble later?
<IdleOne> maybe 5
<IdleOne> heh, let me look into this first
<Anastasius> k.
<IdleOne> looks like you used some inappropriate language
<Anastasius> Again?
<IdleOne> yup
<Anastasius> Ugh.
<IdleOne> you really should know better
<IdleOne> :)
<Anastasius> I know, I just get really bored sometimes. :(
<IdleOne> yeah, boredom isn't an excuse for doing stupid stuff
<Anastasius> I get really bored sometimes, though.  :)
<Anastasius> Anywho, if you want to scrabble later /msg me or contact me via The Reservation.  I suppose there's no chance of getting that ban overturned anytime soon.
<IdleOne> I can't remove the ban. might want to try coming back later when a -ot op is active
<Anastasius> Oh, well notify me when that happens too then.
 * IdleOne isn't a messenger service :P
<Anastasius> :(
<Anastasius> This communication thing is too complicated.
<Anastasius> Okay, I'll leave now.  Join us in ##c-u though!
<IdleOne> ugh
<ubottu> EgyParadox called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<EgyParadox> its jsut spam\
<EgyParadox> I didnt know tht its only emergency siutaiton
<EgyParadox> just abuse
<EgyParadox> I apologize
<IdleOne> EgyParadox: no worries
<EgyParadox> WindowsMojave: mgj http://hostingpad.tk
<oCean> EgyParadox: if there is nothing else we can do for you, please leave this channel
<EgyParadox> no there is nothing
<topyli> anastasius is not interested in being unbanned, wasting our time is more relevant to them
<ubottu> In #xubuntu-devel, charlie-tca said: !no, !themes is #xubuntu Find your themes at http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://xfce-look.org- Also see !changethemes
<charlie-tca> Would like that for both #xubuntu and #xubuntu-devel, please
<oCean> offtopic ops around?
<oCean> oh wait
<oCean> nvm
<ubottu> blissi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> blissi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Corey> 13:02:43 [freenode] [~blissi(~blissi@87.114.100.41 )] fag
<Corey> That was.. constructive.
<ubottu> blissi called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Anastasius> Hi!
<Anastasius> I'll behave, I promise.
<Flannel> Howdy Anastasius
<Anastasius> Wait, I need another drink.  brb.
<Anastasius> Okay, I'm back.  What were we talking about again?
<Flannel> Anastasius: So, I think you're well aware of why you were banned from #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Anastasius> I'm not really sure.  Can you elaborate a bit to refresh my memory?
<Flannel> Anastasius: I think you're well aware.  Playing coy isn't going to get you anywhere either.
<Anastasius> No, I'm seriously not sure.  Let me review my logs here.
<Flannel> But if we must, you weren't behaving like a decent, normal person in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Anastasius> Well I never behave like a decent normal person, whatever that means.  I'm still grepping, btw.  It would be good to tackle the specifics.
<Flannel> Anastasius: I guess that does bring us to the next question, regardless of whether we'll revisit this one.  What makes you think you'll behave differently this time around?
<Flannel> Or is unbanning you simply going to mean I have to ban you again in 24 hours?
<Flannel> Hi skmpy, how can we help you?
<Anastasius> Flannel:  I'm basically a good guy.  You know that.
<Flannel> Anastasius: Regardless of what you are, it's how you behave in IRC that forces my hand.
<Anastasius> So no, if unbanned I won't do anything to be banned again within 24 hours.  Maybe a week or so.
<Flannel> Anastasius: No, the goal is not to see how long it takes to get you banned.  If you feel that it's inevitable that you'll get yourself banned in such a small timeframe, there really is no point in going through these motions.
<Anastasius> Flannel: I see.  So this is all basically because I said "tits"?
<Myrtti> skmpy: hi!
<Anastasius> Myrtti: Hi, how you doin'?
<skmpy> Myrtti: hey mang
<Myrtti> skmpy: how can we help you?
<Anastasius> Myrtti: You should join us in ##club-ubuntu sometime, em has missed you.
<Flannel> Anastasius: that statement contributed.  Look 34 minutes before that for another episode, and 21hours and 45 minutes ahead of that for yet another.
<Flannel> Anastasius: in this particular case, those three things (how many warnings do you really need?) played a part in your ban.
<Anastasius> Flannel: Jeez, dude, I didn't know that humour was verboten.  Excuse me.
<Flannel> Anastasius: If that's your definition of humor, then yes, it might help you to consider humor forbidden.
<Anastasius> How droll.
<Flannel> Anastasius: IRC doesn't exist to entertain you, there may be some channels you find utterly boring.  You may choose not to participate in them.
<Anastasius> Well at this point I'm not really expecting to get unbanned, nor do I care anyway.  But you people might take a long hard look at what you think is forbidden.  Just a tip.
<Flannel> Anastasius: We'll take that under advisement.  Thanks.
<Flannel> Anastasius: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<Anastasius> Well, yes.
<Anastasius> I was sort of wondering why you call ##club-ubuntu the voldemort channel.
<Anastasius> Or is that just an elky thing?  Because #voldemort now redirects to ##club-ubuntu.
<Flannel> Anastasius: I don't believe I have evers done so.  So I can't really comment on that.
<rww> Anastasius: actually, ##voldemort, and that channel is owned by emma.
<Anastasius> Flannel: No hard feelings between us, I hope.  I realize you're just doing your "duty", whatever that means.
<Anastasius> rww: Hi!
<rww> Anastasius: hihi
<Anastasius> rww: Thanks for the correction.
<rww> So yes, unless I'm now living in a hilarious alternate universe where emma is secretly elky... :)
<Anastasius> That would be both twisted and appropriate.
<Flannel> I think that rounds out that question.  Anastasius, if there's nothing else, kindly part this channel to keep it open for others.  Thanks.
<Anastasius> Flannel: But there's nobody here.
<Myrtti> Anastasius: skmpy seems to have something to discuss
<Flannel> Anastasius: Well, skmpy seems to need something, and I'm sure we'll get more as the day progresses.
<Anastasius> skmpy: Would you like to talk?  I'm here to help.
<Flannel> Anastasius: Please part.  We try to keep it spectator free.  You know that logs are available if you'd like to keep an ear to the wall.
<Anastasius> Oh, sorry!
<skmpy> yeah that's right, i need some privacy for my extremely urgent and improtant issue
<Flannel> skmpy: How can we help you?
<Myrtti> skmpy: ok, great, let's hear it! :-)
<skmpy> who is phone?
<Myrtti> there doesn't seem to be anyone with that nick online at the moment...?
<skmpy> well then, I shall depart.
 * Myrtti sweeps the popcorn from underneath the seats
<topyli> next time anastasius comes in, we should remind them that it's not a good idea to get banned from this channel
<topyli> (although they probably read logs and will notice this)
<rww> HI ANASTASIUS
<topyli> HI SWEDISH POLICE
<rww> HI FINLAND
<topyli> most of finland's connections are throught sweden, and their police is well known for eavesdropping
<topyli> we can basically communicate securely with estonia and russia
<topyli> (which probably have their own problems)
<rww> topyli doesn't use SSL, Sweden knows his nickserv password ;(
<topyli> irc is not secure, i have accepted this from the start
<topyli> it's by design :)
<topyli> it's a bit like demanding freedom of speech on #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> could mandate SSL for the whole network. It wouldn't be the first.
<topyli> i'm thinking about a blog post about "freedom of speech on irc"
<topyli> rww: yeah it's not so hard to use ssl, i probably should
<Flannel> topyli: tonyyarusso already wrote one
<topyli> Flannel: i have read it, but i still have stuff to say :)
<topyli> banned tiox, they made the effort to pm me. they said they'll just "wait for their ban to expire"
<topyli> (in -ot)
<topyli> i explained that the ban will be removed when they convince me or another op that they can behave in the future. we've been babysitting tiox for months, and they just won't learn
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Hasham said: ubottu,  why cononical is pushing so hard towards unity
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-20
<Jordan_U> oping from a phone is hard.
<bazhang> LOVELY PM from chtipowa
<elky> must be if it needs capslock to describe it.
<genii-around> a/s/l kinda crap?
<Jordan_U> bazhang: The person I quieted is not responding to PM. Could you unquiet them and see if they continue repeating (after explaining in-channel that they are getting a second chance, blah blah)?
<bazhang> I'd quote from it, but 98% would have to be redacted
<bazhang> Jordan_U, a bit busy in the PM with chtipowa
<elky> 'nuff said.
<Jordan_U> Someone else then? Typing and reaction time slow from phone.
<genii-around> Is that n-iCe ?
<Jordan_U> I guess that sort of solves the problem.
<jbicha> hi, could I get unforward-banned from #ubuntu-devel please?
<AlanBell> I unbanned jbicha
<Pricey>  /msg'ing jirx
<elky> i wonder if he knows how his nick is pronounced...
<elky> looking at the backlog, i'd guess yes
 * Pricey grins
<Pricey> Also, hey elky.
<elky> ohai
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (foobar)
 * elky sighs.
<gnomefreak> i thought about sdending him here for complaints but he was trying my patience
<elky> now he's whinging at me.
<gnomefreak> he was removed once remove him 1 more thime than ban?
<gnomefreak> s/thime/time
<elky> including calling everyone there monkeys and idiots.
<gnomefreak> in pm?
<Myrtti> so, good morning
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: good morning
<elky> gnomefreak, yes, he thinks im the one who kb'd because i warned him i'd mute him before you banned him
<gnomefreak> opps sorry didnt know you muted him. feel free to tell him it was me and not to bother pming me
<elky> i didn't mute. I told him i would if he didn't stop
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<gnomefreak> elky: for his complaining(topic of complaint) would he send him here?
<gnomefreak> s/he/we
<elky> gnomefreak, depends, do you want to spend an hour debating whether the people there are worthy of his presence?
<gnomefreak> s/would/should
<gnomefreak> not really
<gnomefreak> where should we send someone like that
<elky> it's up to you if you want to PM him to correct him, but then again, someone of his intelligence would surely figure it out.
<gnomefreak> he really didnt seem all that smart but maybe i missed something
<elky> </sarcasm>
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> someone keep an eye on zazzle in #ubuntu he has been warned and removed so far for asking for help with illegal things, next step for me to him is to ban him but i have to step away from keyboard for a bit
<bazhang> <cubix`> The VERSION request on truexfan81 has timed out    looks like a bot
<Pici> ircname  : I am just a bot
<bazhang> yep
<ubottu> In ubottu, GirlyGirl said: Why is ikonia short minded? Ubottu, I do think you are intelligent!
 * Pici rolls eyes
<ikonia> if chanserv was available, I'd have banned her
<ikonia> sick to the back teeth of her
<ikonia> (if your reading this girlygirl, take it as a warning)
<Fuchs> there you have your chanserv
<ikonia> bit late now
<ikonia> (but thank you)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kashminder appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kashminder appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kashminder appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kashminder appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kashminder appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ikonia> chanserv's gone again
<ubottu> bikcmp called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<usr13> kashminder
<Fuchs> all services, yes :(
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (kashminder)
<ikonia> tomaw: thank you
<Pici> tomaw: thanks
<tomaw> Pici, ikonia: np
<tomaw> do you guys need some ops?
<ikonia> please.
<Pici> if you don't mind
<Pici> thanks
<ikonia> oops, that kick kicked in from ages ago
<ikonia> thanks tomaw
<tomaw> np
<tomaw> services should return soon; we're just fixing it now.
<ikonia> don't think it's a problem now, thank you
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (FREElinuxVPS appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (emanon_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (emanon_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Pici> wee
<genii-around> Darned emergency mode!
<ikonia> these people seem to be taking advantage of te lack of services
<Pici> ugh, fud.
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> ikonia: we probably should write up a factoid about PCI compliance and version numbers.
<ikonia> it would probably be useful
<bazhang> a simple look at manpages got me that
<bazhang> zip -e somefile etc
<genii-around> Yup. Too many people don't know about manpages
<bazhang> is the point release already out for 12.04? thought it was not until the 23rd
<elky> many manpages are ridiculous
<genii-around> The one for smb.conf as an example is pretty tedious, that's for sure
<elky> man man is a perfect example of ridiculous
<Myrtti> it was useful to me
<Myrtti> learnt how to exit it from the manpage of it
<Myrtti> took me few years to learn that
<Myrtti> ;-)
<knome> q?
<Myrtti> yup
<elky> hah
<knome> but you've managed so well in the Q cycle too! ;)
<elky> no wonder she doesn't like vim
<elky> you not only have to hit q, but other things too
<Jordan_U> Not like vim? Unpossible.
<knome> like vim? impossible.
<elky> Jordan_U, careful, she'll hit you with her emacs book.
<Jordan_U> elky: Oh no. If she does that, and I actually read it, I might injure my pinky!
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-21
 * Flannel bops AlanBell on the head.
<Flannel> You got your wires crossed on the o p s factoid
<AlanBell> Flannel: oops, so I did, think I have uncrossed it now
<Flannel> AlanBell: Ah, I was going to do it before I went to bed if no one woke up. :)
 * bkerensa waves
<bkerensa> morning
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, llutz_ said: !ot > whatsyourname how is that ubuntu-related?
<Tm_T> good morning
<Sidewinder1> Someone in #u with a nick of "faggot"?
<Sidewinder1> Off color nick seems to be the only issue; for now..
<bazhang> <epinky> tbrock: then go to complaining room #ubuntu-complain
<bazhang> make me OP there
<bazhang> <rajkosto> if you only want to use more than 3GB ram, while only running 32bit software, you can use a 32bit ubuntu install and just change your kernel to an amd64 one
<bazhang> that sounds wrong
<ikonia> of course it's wrong
<genii-around> Horribly, horribly wrong
<ubottu> officerrigg called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bkerensa> =/
<smallfoot-> can somoene help me
<smallfoot-> im banned from #ubuntu
<smallfoot-> unfair!!
<smallfoot-> also banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<smallfoot-> double unfair!!
<AlanBell> smallfoot-: evening
<smallfoot-> evening
<AlanBell> quite a collection of bans you have had over the years isn't it
<smallfoot-> lol
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> idk
<smallfoot-> a couple
<AlanBell> yeah, and the rest
<smallfoot-> well it was long time ago when i was little
<smallfoot-> im good now
<AlanBell> the latest one from #ubuntu appears to be this month and related to the statement "<smallfoot-> my nick is smallfoot- and i have a small penis"
<AlanBell> not sure we need to debate the veracity of that statement, suffice to say it isn't the kind of support request that #ubuntu is traditionally used for
<smallfoot-> oh well its true
<smallfoot-> i didnt know i got banned for that though
<smallfoot-> i forgot i said that
<smallfoot-> can i have unban?
<AlanBell> why?
<smallfoot-> cuz i hate be banne
<smallfoot-> i tried help someone today in channel, and it said i cant talk
<AlanBell> well that is very commendable, but I think given the long history of problems you might be better off providing your community support advice through less interactive mediums such as askubuntu.com
<AlanBell> the longer format and less immediate nature of that might give you more time to consider your reply and prevent you from accidentally discussing your anatomy
<smallfoot-> yeah, i use askubuntu.com a lot, and i never was a asshole there
<smallfoot-> i also use ubuntu-forums and never was an asshole there too
<AlanBell> glad to hear it, what is your username there?
<smallfoot-> Anonymous lol
<smallfoot-> http://askubuntu.com/users/29112/anonymous
<smallfoot-> 1849 rep
<smallfoot-> 16 badges! 13 bronze, 3 silver
<AlanBell> excellent
<smallfoot-> thx
<AlanBell> well if you have a place like that which clearly suits your style a lot better than our IRC channels I think we are done here
<smallfoot-> yeah, but i like irc too
<AlanBell> we have quite a lot of additional IRC channels where you are not banned, you will have a local team channel for your country/state somewhere plus there are heaps of subject based channels
<AlanBell> night all o/
<knome> night AlanBell :)
<Fuchs> nini AlanBell
<AlanBell> smallfoot-: we have a no-idling policy here, I suggest you wander off before someone kicks you
<smallfoot-> okay
<smallfoot-> plz unban me!!
<smallfoot-> ok now i leave
<Jordan_U> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong/ why I can't seem to get eir to accept my !btset in #ubuntu-ops-monitor?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-22
<ldunn> h
<ldunn> ...oops.
<Jordan_U> I love hoops. Very entertaining, and good excercise.
<iToast> Hey
<iToast> Evne though im not happy with bazhang
<iToast> I thought i'd let you guys know what I just got pmed.
<iToast> I'm also dealing with staffers about this abusive user
<iToast> "<marcus_>  thinking ppl here are nto stupid like noobs on buntu"
<iToast> He wanted support in #ubuntu failed, then went to #debian.
<iToast> Now hes banned there
<iToast> Just informing ya
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> <zjhui1> bazhang: i tried to install gentoo prefix on ubuntu 11.10 , and when i use the sime portage to install the gcc , than it comes error
<bazhang> <Erin> Does writing 0's to a computer HD make it safe to sell ?
<bazhang> * [danielboston26] (~anonymous@unaffiliated/danielboston26): Anonymous User
<bazhang> not very helpful
<Pici> leh sigh
<genii-around> Pici: Yes, I hear you.
<genii-around> Oddly someone here at work was going on about Tor yesterday too.
<Myrtti> I wonder was that really Fabsh
<Myrtti> probably
<bazhang> * [ganster] (~kayaman@196.46.120.117): kayaman
<bazhang> looks familiar
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tweezer appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tweezer appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Pici> tomaw: can I bother you to grant ops to myself in #ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Me is well if it's not too much trouble.
<Pici> Well, as soon as we get one person opped, we can op up whoever else is around.
<Jordan_U> True.
<Jordan_U> Why aren't the floodbots working?
<Pici> because we're on emergency mode
<genii-around> Chanserv/Nickserv still down?
<Pici> yes
<Jordan_U> I know that staff has strange spoon-bending power, but I'm curious exactly what mechanism they use to op themselves in a channel when Chanserv isn't around.
<Pici> they can use the ircd to give them ops, bypassing services.
<genii-around> Too bad someone can't just ghost one of the floodbots
<Jordan_U> LjL?
<Jordan_U> He's done it in the past.
<Pici> why?
<Jordan_U> Because they already are +o.
<genii-around> Pici: ^
<Pici> why would that help us?
<Jordan_U> Because then we could become +o.
<jussio1> Pici: +o can give +o to others.
<jussio1> or rather, ops can op others without services
<Pici> I don't understand how ghosting someone who was opped would make us opped.
<Jordan_U> Ghosting was the wrong term.
<Jordan_U> LjL has in the past taken control of a floodbot, though it was a while ago so I may be misremembering.
<Pici> Jordan_U: you might not want to deop for the time being
<Jordan_U> Pici: That was a very delayed autobleh command. Could you please re-op me :)
<Pici> just did
<Jordan_U> I didn't want to quiet tweet any more either :)
<Pici> I opped genii-around as well, if anyone else wants it just poke one of us.
<Pici>  (in #ubuntu)
<DJones> Are there indications of how long services will be down
<Pici> not really, they've said its a hardware issue.
<DJones> Ah well, guess its an excuse to iron a shirt ready for a wedding tomorrow
<genii-around> Is there any way to do this in -ot or #k ?
<Pici> by poking a staffer, but since those channels are much lower volume I don't think its really needed at this time.
<genii-around> Ok
<tomaw> I think we can fix anything needed until OSL figure out what's broken so just ask if you need it.
<mneptok> i feel dirty. EFnet dirty.
<tomaw> it's fun!
<mneptok> sure. for o: people. not +o people.
<Unit193> Bit less so for the people that fell out in the netsplit. ;)
<jussi> mneptok: you are one dirty man... :P
 * mneptok woggles an eyebrow at tomaw
<mneptok> having +o people in #u is good. probbaly a good diea here, too. in case "usual suspects" show up.
<mneptok> *ideeeer
<Jordan_U> I'm confused by tweezer's comments in #ubuntu. I don't think they're trolling, but their responses just don't quite make sense.
<genii-around> Cool. "Stuff is starting to return and we shall soon be back in business."
<Pici> jussi01: is there anyway that we can get one of the floodbots restarted? it looks like nickserv made it change its nick and its flooding -ops-monitor with its shenanigans.
<Pici> jussi01: right now its nick is Guest62824
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bilbonvidia appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bilbonvidia appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<TheMaster> Pici: Floodbot2 is run off the Ubuntu IRCC server, if you have access you can ghost or shell restart.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (persona24 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (persona24 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-23
<bazhang> some odd comments by jagginess
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from savio)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-24
<hfsplus> what up homies?
<hfsplus> !ops
<elky> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<hfsplus> kline. :)
<hfsplus> I'm in new hamshire
<Corey> Hmm?
<hfsplus> kline!
<Corey> Hush.
<Corey> elky: Hi!
<elky> just makin' sure it was noted ;)
<elky> also, see -ot for a slightly amusing convo
<bazhang> may want to keep an eye on silverghost in #ubuntu , he has collected +q in multiple other channels just in the last few minutes or so
<elky> the fail is strong with this one.
<elky> orly... * codeM0nK3Y has quit (Quit: boobs)
<ubottu> ph00rk called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ph00rk called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> ph00rk called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ph00rk called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> ph00rk called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<Tm_T> aww
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1524 users, 1 overflows, 1525 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1522 users, 1 overflows, 1523 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1523 users, 1 overflows, 1524 limit))
<bkerensa> uhh
<bkerensa> elky: I'm not sure what the policy is on offensive nicks but you might wanna look in #ubuntu-women
<bkerensa> gnight folks
<elky> You've been asked in numerous places to change that nick.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1628 users, 2 overflows, 1630 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1629 users, 2 overflows, 1631 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1632 users, 4 overflows, 1636 limit))
<bazhang> <cifadam> but than i erased the gnome
<bazhang> poor gnome
<groupcat> best thing to happen to a gnome
<bazhang> heh
<mneptok> bazhang: if you were a shooting sports enthusiast, and read Internet threads about your hobby, you would have stopped feeling badly for gnomes a long, long time ago.
<mneptok> http://www.etsy.com/shop/thorssoli
<bazhang> hehe nice one
<mneptok> O:)
<em> I would like ikonia to account for his mishandling of op privileges and apologise to me.
<Pici> em: Er.. can I get some context here?
<em> This is -- ostensibly -- the channel for dealing with operator abuse. No one really takes that seriously or believes that any of you do, but this is your chance.
<em> Pici: quite some long time ago -- I would like this channel to account for the exact length of time so that is part of the record -- I was baned from #ubuntu
<Pici> So we're here to discuss your ban?
<em> It was not for anything I did in #ubuntu and I believe this channel will not find any record in its extensive logs of me doing anything inappropriate there.
<em> Pici: We are here to discuss holding ikonia accountable for his inappropriate ban, the length of time it has been in effect, and to get some explanation and apology from him.
<Pici> em: From what I can see from my logs, the ban looks justified.  He also made a note in late July that he has tried to speak with you on a few occasions to resolve it but you said that you were busy when he contacted you.
<em> Pici: explain the reason for the ban.
<Pici> em: It states here that you were sending unsolicited private messages to #ubuntu users asking them to join ##club-ubuntu
<em> Pici: Well that is ridiculous.
<em> Pici: what is the basis of that allegation?
<em> Pici: Who is the person or people I sent these 'unsolicited messages' to?
<Pici> em: That wasn't mentioned.  I'll also add that another op also made a comment on the ban stating something similar.
<mneptok> em: given your long history, i think it best if you use the !appeals process. one man's opinion.
<em> I want to know who the person or people were who received the fictional unsolicited messages.
<em> I want to know how long this ban has been in place also, please.
<mneptok> em: Feb 4 this year.
<em> I think it is urgent that the Ubuntu community recognises the damage that people like Ikonia are capable of inflicting upon it.
<Pici> em: This doesn't have anything to do with ikonia.  Other ops have the ability and permissions to remove bans that other ops place.
<Pici> Just because one person "presses the button" to ban someone doesn't mean that there wasn't a conversation amongst other ops about it beforehand.
<em> February, March, April, May, June, July, August -- Seven months. Seven months Ive been banned for fictional unsolicited messages that only ever existed ikonia's mind.
<Tm_T> I would like to note that the lenght of the ban is irrelevant most of the time
<mneptok> em: bans do not auto-expire. you know this.
<Tm_T> length too
<Pici> Again, ikonia was not even the first person to place the comment on the ban regarding your alleged private messages.
<em> It's a bit relevant to me. Since I was the one baned inappropriately.
<Pici> I agree that the ban has been in place for a long time, but it seems that you have been contacted at least twice in the meantime to resolve it.
<Tm_T> em: the ban is in effect as long as it takes to sort it, if you have been refusing to sort it out then I don't know why you are bringing the length to the discussion now
<Pici> If you'd actually like to resolve the ban, I think that we'd need some time to go through our logs to determine what exactly happened, since, as you said, the ban does not state who you were messaging.
<em> Truthfully, since I never did anything wrong, and since all of this only existed in ikonia's mind, I think it is just a further injustice that I should have to be here or do anything at all to resolve it.
<Pici> Well, thats what our appeals process is for.  You could have tried to go through that at any time since the ban was placed.
<mneptok> em: you have a history of trying to recruit people to join #club-ubuntu. now, there's zero tolerance from us and a tendency to believe reports that you're doing this.
<em> mneptok: I would like to point out -- since this is logged and all -- that what you are saying is not quite accurate.
<em> mneptok: I have no history of recruiting anyone from #ubuntu
<Pici> Then throw an 'allegedly' in there somewhere if you choose to think about it like that.
<mneptok> em: i really, really do not want to dig out my gzipped logs.
<em> I dont even thing, until now, that Im alleged to have recruited anyone from #ubuntu
<em> s/thing/think/
<mneptok> em: you have invited ME there in PM.
<em> There was a different channel that was alleged to have been a problem. I'm not worried about that channel.
<em> mneptok: Well if I ever pmed you, that's entirely different, we have known one another for a long time. You are a good guy :)
<em> If Im alleged to have pmed friends on Freenode, then I'm guilty of that.
<mneptok> em: be that as it may ...
<mneptok> 10:58 < em> mneptok: I have no history of recruiting anyone from #ubuntu
<mneptok> ^^ false ^^
<em> As for people I don't know in #ubuntu -- never.
<mneptok> i am in #ubuntu. you invited me. your assertion is false.
<mneptok> em: so let's move away from absolutes.
<em> mneptok: is #ubuntu the only channel you are in?
<mneptok> em: i assure you, this line of thinking is not going to reflect well on you at this point.
<mneptok> em: let's move beyond absolutes like, "i never" and "ikonia is"
<mneptok> em: by your own admission, you have recruited people from the #ubuntu* namespace in the past. maybe not #u itself.
<em> Sorry -- because this channel is logged -- I have to be really careful about what I seem to agree with. In normal conversation your last post would be fine but strictly speaking, I have never admitted that.
<mneptok> 10:59 < em> There was a different channel that was alleged to have been a problem. I'm not worried about that channel.
<mneptok> maybe i misunderstood that
<AlanBell> em: do you want to provide support, or ask support questions in #ubuntu?
<em> I would say there is definitely a history concerning a different channel in the Ubuntu namespace where some things were alleged, and a great deal of confusion and unnecessary drama surrounded that.
<em> AlanBell: yep.
<mneptok> em: you are, in effect, asking a bank to not modify their behavior toward you based on what goes on in any one branch office. you steal office supplies from one branch, no one is supposed to be cautious when you enter another. that's just not the way things work.
<em> But I maintain -- and I believe the logs bear it out -- that as far as #ubuntu goes - I have always understood the purpose of that channel and have not done anything inappropriate there.
<mneptok> em: see above. this is why you are on a "short leash." your history warrants careful attention to your behavior.
<em> I think that ikonia also has a history of allegedly damaging the Ubuntu reputation and should reconsider being an op. That should be left to adults like yourselves with fully developed human emotional skills.
<AlanBell> em,
<mneptok> em: well, the ad hominem stuff has really put me off. so i'm going to bow out.
<em> mneptok: this is not ad hominem. Im here to discuss ikonia's misuse of his op privileges.
<em> mneptok: Correct me if I am wrong but that is the purpose of this channel.
<Myrtti> you do realise that since anyone of us could remove the ban, it's not really about him?
<Myrtti> as so many people have already said
<em> I respect your perspective on that. But my primary concern is not for myself. It is for the Ubuntu Community.
<em> I understand that one purpose of this channel is for people to come here to ask to be unbanned. That is what ikonia wanted me to do. I find that demeaning. In particular since it concerns his fictional allegations.
<Pici> Well, he was only following our operator guidelines, so, as we've said, this has nothing to do with him.
<Pici> If this is about the ban, then thats one thing.  If this is some sort of crusade against ikonia, then thats another.
<Pici> Or perhaps our entire operator process is at odd with what you think it should be.
<em> I suggest that future allegations be supported with evidence or actual complaints or the ability to say "this is the person it concerns". Otherwise it has the look and feel of someone making a mistake with an axe to grind.
<em> Seven months is really quite a long time. I thought I could be patient and let it blow over. I dont really enjoy coming here because I dont think there is a good history of people being treated fairly here -- just my opinion.
<Pici> We normally try to put that sort of information into our ban comments, but sometimes we forget.
<em> I would also like to point out that ikonia is in ##club-ubuntu and said he was going to play Monopoly with us but so far has been a no show.
<Pici> I'm afraid theres nothing I can do about that.
<em> Fair enough.
<Pici> em: Is there anything else?
<Pici> em: If you'd actually like to move forward with your ban removal or whatever it is with ikonia, I'm going to have to ask you to put in an email to the IRCC.
<em> Since this is being broadcast through public logging I would also like to give a shoutout to my friend Anastasius - *clink* - As well as all the good people in the Ubuntu Community beyond IRC -- There are really some great people out there and I have a lot of respect for them.
<Pici> em: If thats all, I'm going to have to ask you to part the channel.
<em> Anyone who wants to join us in ##club-ubuntu on the Freeenode IRC network will always be greeted with warm welcome. Be aware though - it is not an official channel and is less restricted than official channels tend to be. By design it is not family friendly but often a source of stimulating chat.
<em> Pici: Was this resolved then?
<Pici> 13:25:48 <Pici> em: If you'd actually like to move forward with your ban removal or whatever it is with ikonia, I'm going to have to ask you to put in an email to the IRCC.
<em> Pici: Okay.
<Pici> Now you can part.
<em> Pici: I dont have any desire to 'get ikonia in trouble'. It was just important to me to express myself and air my view on the potential for harm that can be done when people place bans for fictional reasons and keep them in place for seven months.
<em> Pici: You can surely understand - at some level - how that might irritate a person.
<Myrtti> well, you've also managed to distroy a lot of the remaining good will by the last few lines you posted here before your kick
<em> Myrtti: I tried to avoid coming in here for seven months.
<Myrtti> and you certainly should know where the appeals process is documented
<Myrtti> and could have addressed the issue via that route
<Myrtti> so in theory there was no need to come here to use this channel as your soapbox at all
<em> Myrtti: my preference was to never come in here. I am making the best of it.
<Myrtti> you're not doing too well.
<em> Myrtti, Pici so the idea is that I should send an email if I want the baseless ban of seven months to be lifted?
<Myrtti> if you can formulate an email that lists all the facts, whatever of your own sources or logs you have at hand, and work on the basis of what the IRC guidelines and Code of Conduct(s) and even perhaps other relevant rules and guidelines you find...
<Myrtti> perhaps then you can make solid enough and easily readable appeal that isn't ... whats the word...
<Myrtti> appeal that isn't muddled up by the ops team making comments on each sentence you write
<Pici> Myrtti: Thank you, that is what I was trying to say.
<em> Myrtti: Please imagine if things were reversed. Imagine that you had quite literally done nothing but use #ubuntu in the 'correct way'. Now imagine that ikonia suddenly bans you because he 'senses something'. Now imagine that you patiently wait seven months to let him or the powers that be resolve that breach of responsibiity. I think after seven months you might possibly be a bit miffed :)
<Myrtti> em: I wouldn't have waited for seven months to begin with
<Myrtti> I would have written that email months ago.
<Myrtti> you haven't.
<em> No small part of it is that I speculate that ikonia did this, in the way that he did because he explicitly knows I dont want to participate in this channel. I tried to contact him several times personally.
<Myrtti> we can't help that
<ikonia> ok - that's just lies
<em> Indeed he is, himself, by his own choice in ##club-ubuntu where I occasionally talk to him there. I assume he enjoys being there.
<em> ikonia: oh good I am glad you are here. Could you please explain why I was banned to clear this up?
<ikonia> you have never contacted me about the ban. and on the occasions I have contacted your - you have informed me you where too busy
<Pici> This has stopped being the place to discuss either your ban, or ikonia or anything.
<knome> this isn't going anywhere, please stop
<ikonia> em: you've had it explained multiple times - this is over
<em> ikonia: I was busy then. I have tried to contact you in several other neutral channels.
<Pici> email the IRCC. we're done going back and forth in this channel.
<ikonia> window 14
<ikonia> oops
<em> Well I hope you will all excuse me. I dont see this getting more productive than it has been since ikonia refuses to transparently and openly account for his decisions.
<em> Is there anything else I can do for anyone here?
<Pici> No.
<Myrtti> as we have told you several times over
<em> Okay then, I have a policy of not allowing certain channels to idle in my IRC client. So Im going to have to ask you all to leave my list of channels.
<Myrtti> please find your own way out.
<em> Take care, and please always remember this is IRC.
 * mneptok bursts through the floorboards
<mneptok> POPCORN!
<mneptok> and for you, Pici, some glitter.
<DJones> Maybe not something to celebrate or laugh about
<Myrtti> Thank you thank you, you've been a wonderful audience
<Myrtti> please, try the fish, we'll be here all weekend.
<mneptok> 15 minute buffet break. then Cleo Simpson's Moody Swingers.
<Myrtti> I'm back to waisting my time in a more productive way
<knome> how does one "waist" time? can time be "unwaisted" too?
<Myrtti> waste even
<Myrtti> anyway, I prefer Assassin's Creed at the moment.
<mneptok> Myrtti: the first?
 * mneptok played that for an hour or two ...
<Myrtti> Revelations now, I played AC2 a month ago, then we played Brotherhood and now I'm finishing off some of the Xbox360 achievements that fiancé didn't manage on the first try of playing Revelations
<Myrtti> it's addictive
<knome> awwh :(
 * AlanBell returns from food and finds a mess of a scrollback :(
<mneptok> and popcorn. and glitter.
<AlanBell> for the benefit of the log watchers, the above was a textbook example of how not to get a ban resolved.
<AlanBell> focussing on a reasonable reason to want to regain access to the channel and committing to follow the rules and not repeat problematic behaviour would be more constructive
<icequeen> hi, can anyone tell me why I'm banned from #ubuntu-women?
<icequeen> and the #ubuntu support channel?
<ubottu> roasted called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<sissyphus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> k1l_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<sissyphus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from newgmae)
<sissyphus> Any ops around?
<bkerensa> Myrtti: your much quicker than I :D
<Myrtti> I am but can't comment on that particular ban too well
<sissyphus> last night I got asked to change my nickname so I changed it but today when I logged on I was banned anyway =\
<sissyphus> my nick was "omnipotentfaggot" (same as I use around the web) but that was too edgy so I came up with "sissyphus" as a milder alternative just now
<bkerensa> sissyphus: Although I am not a operator for that channel it would seem like you have a history of issues in that channel and are not welcome there at this time.
<sissyphus> ok but why the #ubuntu support channel? that's where I go just to ask technical questions
<sissyphus> I don't know how you could say it's anything but arbitrarily ill-will
<bkerensa> sissyphus: I do not know why the #ubuntu ban is in place
<bkerensa> I would suggest sending a e-mail to the IRCC if you have questions about those bans
<sissyphus> what's the IRCC?
<bkerensa> Ubuntu IRC Council
<bkerensa> irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> I'll have a look in the log, hold on
<bkerensa> k
<Myrtti> my money is on the fact that you've decided to cycle through different borderline offensive nicknames seemingly just to annoy people and specifically ops
<AlanBell> oh I did that ban
<AlanBell> will chat about it later, bit busy now
<sissyphus> Myrtti- [17:03] <sissyphus> last night I got asked to change my nickname so I changed it but today when I logged on I was banned anyway =\
<sissyphus> AlanBell- could you at least unban me from #ubuntu ? that channel is an essential source of technical support
<mneptok> sissyphus: Ubuntu is a support channel for Ubuntu only. other topics are expressly forbidden. no random chatter. do you understand?
<sissyphus> Myrtti- all of my nicks are queer-themed. on ubuntu forums I'm queerkhajiit. on the avast! forums I'm omnipotentfaggot
<AlanBell> sissyphus: ok, I banned you from -women and that ban is staying, I don't want to discuss that one further, we already chatted about that channel privately
<sissyphus> mneptok - yes, I understand, and have never used that channel for anything but support
<mneptok> sissyphus: also, names with pejoratives in them are really not welcome.
<mneptok> sissyphus: do you understand those 2 points? (you said yes to the first)
<sissyphus> is my current nick alright?
<mneptok> sissyphus: i see nothing wrong with it.
<mneptok> !coc > sissyphus
<ubottu> sissyphus, please see my private message
<mneptok> !guidelines > sissyphus
<mneptok> sissyphus: please read those.
<sissyphus> cool. yes I understand that y'all don't want 'pejoratives' here that's why I changed my nick last night
<sissyphus> yup I have already read those guidelines
<mneptok> sissyphus: we will now expect you to follow them, since we know you have read them.
<mneptok> sissyphus: i have unbanned you from #ubuntu. your ban in #ubuntu-women will have to be sorted out with someone else.
<AlanBell> sissyphus: you might want to check that your IRC client doesn't automatically select one of the other nicks if you get disconnected or whatever
<sissyphus> in my opinion I have always been following the guidelines. as far as I know I'm banned from #ubuntu-women based on the rationale that a woman must have a uterus
<AlanBell> no, it wasn't that
<sissyphus> i have never said anything rude or antagonizing just tried to be friendly
<elky> sissyphus, not at all. on the basis that your behaviour across all your visits made people not want to speak there while you were there.
<maco> (it's not like you'd be the first transgender person in the channel. don't flatter yourself.)
<sissyphus> maco - I was making reference to elky's comment that I must be "lying" about my gender
<sissyphus> wop-wop
<sissyphus> kinda uninteresting though
<mneptok> sissyphus: if there's nothing else, please /part the channel.
<sissyphus> I guess I still have no idea what it means that my "behaviour across all your visits made people not want to speak there while you were there." Which seems to be a different tune
<sissyphus> From accuse me of lying and "appropriating oppressions" etc
<sissyphus> *accusing
<AlanBell> sissyphus: quit while you are ahead, you got the unban from #ubuntu, the other one is not going to be lifted
<sissyphus> forgive me if I don't consider this "being ahead"...
<sissyphus> i am behind compared to yesterday
<AlanBell> you are forgiven
<AlanBell> so there were two issues, one in #ubuntu which you have now successfully resolved, the other was a ban I placed which I will not lift, I don't think there is anything further we can help you with here. Have a great time in our other channels
<sissyphus> I'd still like to know why I'm banned. that's all. I don't even remember saying anything in the channel yesterday, although I might have
<sissyphus> the only thing that was brought up to me before I was banned was a) my nickname and b) my "lying" about my gender/sexuality/whatever
<sissyphus> I thought (a) was resolved when I changed my nickname. So the only standing issue is (b)
<sissyphus> my interactions in #ubuntu-women have been virtually identical to my interactions in other ubuntu channels, with the sole exception that someone took issue with the words I use to describe myself. so I can only assume that that is the issue, and that's the reason I'm banned
<AlanBell> (b) is not the issue
<elky> I told you already why you were banned.
<AlanBell> you are welcome to have any gender/sexuality/whatever in any of our channels
<sissyphus> elky: you said I was making people not want to speak, but I've spoken with plenty of people in #ubuntu-women
<elky> The other day when you were demanding that we let you call us all "gurls".
<sissyphus> besides one unfortunate instance, all of those interactions have been mutually friendly
<sissyphus> elky - I don't know if you keep logs of the channel, but you could easily disconfirm you own assertion by checking them. I don't keep logs
<sissyphus> what I said was anyone who doesn't want to be called a gurl certainly has the right not to be called that, but that that right does not *also* mean no one should be allowed to call *themselves* gurls
<sissyphus> I apologized when people reacted poorly to my use of the word and promised I wouldn't use it there again.
<elky> That doesn't oblige us to let you keep hovering around.
<sissyphus> one of the most popular bands in the UK was the Spice Girls, so clearly women have applied the label to themselves in a positive way
 * AlanBell likes the spice girls
<sissyphus> maybe most people in #ubuntu-women think the Spice Girls and all similar uses of the word "girl" to refer to adult women is stupid and antifeminist, but I didn't know they felt that way before I made the mistake of using that convention
<sissyphus> There is a third-wave feminist movement that uses another variation on "girl", "grrrrrl" - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riot_grrrl
 * maco giggles about Riot Prrl
 * bkerensa googles
<maco> bkerensa: xkcd reference
<sissyphus> You are free to abhor any use of "girl" or alternative spellings, but you cannot claim either that (a) I insisted that I be able to call "girl" people who did not want that label or (b) that using "girl" is always sexist etc
<AlanBell> sissyphus: really I don't want to remove you from here too, I am sure you are a nice person, I don't think you have done anything remotely evil, but my decision is final
<bkerensa> maco: so nothing to do with yarn bombing items?
<maco> bkerensa: nope
<maco> bkerensa: http://xkcd.com/343/
<sissyphus> AlanBell - why don't you simply repeal your decision?
<mneptok> sissyphus: you are unbanned from #ubuntu. your #ubuntu-women ban will remain, per AlanBell. that means there is nothing left for you to discuss today. i suggest not asking again for at least a week. the best thing you can do now is just /part this channel.
<AlanBell> because the decision was correct :) you arguing the point isn't making me feel the slightest bit comfortable about changing my decision
<mneptok> sissyphus: but it's your shovel. if you want to dig the hole deeper by grating nerves and exhausting patience, good luck to you.
<sissyphus> what makes you convinced the decision is correct, and not arbitrary?
<elky> sissyphus, because we get to define our boundaries. You don't get to define them for us.
<sissyphus> who is "we"?
<ikonia> FYI:
<ikonia> I placed the ban on sissyphus in #ubuntu
<sissyphus> oh ok. how come ikonia?
<ikonia> it was placed as the nickname was changed from omnipotentfaggot,
<ikonia> then the nick change back back to it after having the ban removed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> I made it %100 clear to you in pm that nickname was not welcome in the ubuntu channels
<ikonia> you changed it (thank you) and when you thought I wasn't looking, you changed it back, so you got banned
<sissyphus> i didn't change it back on purpose, though it might have done so when I logged in
<ikonia> hopefully now that is cleared up you can move on
<ikonia> sissyphus: you didn't part, you manually changed it
<ikonia> so that's why the ban is there, and that's why it's staying
<ikonia> hopefully you can move on and someone else in the operator team can deal with you now I've clarified the reason.
<bkerensa> sissyphus: can you please /part the channel now that your questions have been answered.
<Fuchs> Pici: maybe he manages to behave in #ubuntu-ot, but please keep an eye on, as this user managed to get quiets/bans in other social channels
<Pici> Fuchs: I missed the scrollback, was watching the apple v. samsung thing
<Pici> will catch up now.
<Fuchs> Pici: I didn't see him in #ubuntu-offtopic yet, just aware of defocus and the fedora social channel. It might entirely be that he behaves
<Fuchs> but then it might not, which is why I am glad that you are awake, I won't be for long
<Pici> Pff, I won't be on here all night. thats what ldunn is for.
<ldunn> :O
 * Fuchs fills coffee into the open ldunn
<Fuchs> he is OURS now! Not yours anymore!
<ldunn> I do actually have to skedaddle for a couple of hours in a bit
<Fuchs> anyway, I think you just got an idea of what I was talking about. Bai :)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-25
<bazhang> <Moonlightning> > login: Cannot possibly work without effective root
<bazhang> ruhroh
<bazhang> <grim__> Can you install directx on ubuntu?
<bazhang> <Bitgod> ok i forgot my username
<Tm_T> morning
<ubottu> In ubottu, abdelghani said: the problem is I feel that my machine becoming slow because I did the installation in the whole disk( no ext no swap area)
<ubottu> violinappren called the ops in #ubuntu (Randy1703)
<bazhang> <mega0wn3r> #kubuntu-offtopic   Dfrostedwang changed hosts in hoping to ban evade there
<bazhang> the debian bot has a nice factoid about chasin g the latest packages. some profanity in it though
<bazhang> martinphone doesn't even know why he wants 2.8
<knome> bazhang, see -team
<bazhang> knome, yep, agreed
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-19
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1524 users, 1 overflows, 1525 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1532 users, 2 overflows, 1533 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1536 users, 3 overflows, 1539 limit))
<Flannel> just irccloud coming back
<ubottu> In ubottu, nikitha said: my major priority now is to  migration to linux and loss dependence of ms windows.... so i see linux and its dependent as one, i knew there are channels for differents tools , but i see linux as one.
<k1l_> x-s4nd3r (~x-s4nd3r@119.157.137.23) hat #ubuntu-offtopic betreten
<k1l_> wasnt he banned from offtopic, too?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> he didn't identify before joining, then identified after
<k1l_> yep
<k1l_> i think that should be a issue for the staff, since he is ban evading with different nicks and cloaks
<ikonia> to be honest, nothing can be done really
<ikonia> he's using a wide pakistan range, and various open proxies
<ikonia> he's got multiple accounts,
<ikonia> not much they can really do about it
<ikonia> he seems pretty stupid, he's dodging account bans in a few channels by identifying after he's joined, but he can't speak, so what does he gain
<k1l_> yes, he is making alot of trouble. but i dont think that keeping him cloaked is the right signal sending from an obvious troll
<ikonia> doesn't seem to make a difference either way, won't help stop him
<ikonia> you may need to apologies to tomaw DJones
<DJones> Oops, wrong tab complete
<ikonia> ;)
<DJones> Yep
<k1l_> lol, kicking staff :)
<ikonia> you may feel his great wrath
<DJones> I blame ikonia for having faster fingers
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1695 users, 1 overflows, 1696 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1689 users, 1 overflows, 1690 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ryan_ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ryan_> Шэму иуут ащщдув
<ikonia> hello ryan_
<ryan_> ikonia: руддщ
<ikonia> ryan_: do you speak English ?
<ryan_> ikonia: Тщзу Ш вщтэе ыщккн
<ryan_> ikonia: нщг
<ikonia> ryan_: you are using an English mobile broadband connection, so I suggest you try to speak English
<ryan_> ikonia: гыу google.com/translate
<ryan_> Шэь тще
<ryan_> Шэь кгыышфт гыштп ф утпдшыр ШЫЗ
<ikonia> ryan_: you're using an English broadband connection - so please start speaking English
<ryan_> ikonia: ш СФТЭЕ ЫЗУФЛ УТПДШЫР шэь ГЫШТП Ф УТПДШЫР ШЫЗ!!!!!
<ikonia> ryan_: I don't understand so please start speaking English or we are stuck
<DJones> ryan_: Don't do that, you are using a three broadband ip address, so speak english or leave the channel
<ryan_> ikonia: ыЩККН ш СФТЭЕ
<ryan_> ШЭДД АГСЛ ЩАА ЕРУТ
<ryan_> ПЩЩВ
<ryan_> ОУУУУ ЦШЯЯЯ
<ikonia> ryan_: English please
<ryan_> !!!!!
<ryan_> жэ
<DJones> Enough
<ikonia> last request - we can't continue
<k1l_> obviously trolling
<ryan_> ш СФТЭЕ ЫЗУФЛ уТПДШЫР ЩЛФН ТЩ ВЩТЭЕ ЬФЛУ ЬУ
<genii> That was odd.
<DJones> You expect 'non-oddness' from trolls?
<ikonia> just talked in clear English in ##windows
<ikonia> wasn't even speaking Russian apparantly, just putting in Russian Chars
<bazhang> his russian is terrible
<ikonia> because he's English probably
<bazhang> like something he just made up
<DJones> Not in -uk anyway
<genii> I wonder if "pimped out" is also racist
<IdleOne> no
<genii> Hm.
<IdleOne> but i could see why some would object to it
<ubottu> In ubottu, guru_ said: this is is german what is written on the 3rd line I guess
<GiGaHuRtZ> IdleOne: Ok, I am here.
<IdleOne> Alright.
<IdleOne> You got banned a second time in #kubuntu because you were ban evading.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Banned a second time?
<GiGaHuRtZ> huh?
<IdleOne> yes.
<GiGaHuRtZ> How do I get banned a second time?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Either I was banned, or I wasn't
<IdleOne> the ban I just placed on you is the second one in weeks time
<IdleOne> you changed you cloak to evade the first ban
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ya, the last one was last night
<GiGaHuRtZ> I did not change crap to fight the  ban
<GiGaHuRtZ> lmao
<GiGaHuRtZ> You think i would be that stupid?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I would change me ident
<GiGaHuRtZ> And my nick
<IdleOne> Now I'm not going to go around in circles with you. Stay out of the channel.
<GiGaHuRtZ> I changed hosts, and the channel is oin my autojoin
<IdleOne> you changed hosts.
<GiGaHuRtZ> I didnt purposefully evade anything
<GiGaHuRtZ> Right. Its not my fault your ops cant use the ban button correctly
<GiGaHuRtZ> You ban the nick too
<IdleOne> the ban is not on the host or the nick or the ideant. The ban is against you.
<GiGaHuRtZ> lol
<IdleOne> ident*
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ok, and I was told last night I could speak to someone about having the ban removed
<GiGaHuRtZ> So, lets go there.
<IdleOne> You can deal with the IRCC from now on.
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<GiGaHuRtZ> I already have
<IdleOne> Please leave this channel.
<GiGaHuRtZ> And you and ikonia will have your asses handed to you. and I will continue to use the channel how i see fit
<GiGaHuRtZ> If i really want to evade, i would do it so you would never know
<GiGaHuRtZ> FFS
<GiGaHuRtZ> So like I told ikonia last night. You are a dumbass. Goodbye
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-20
<usr13> Jordon_Ryan
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1587 users, 12 overflows, 1599 limit))
<alex1234> I think I'm finally getting to a point where I am no longer afraid of going to work. My fear has diminished somewhat
<alex1234> I'm still afraid of the people I work with.
<alex1234> It would be nice to have a job in IT or something but i will have to get certs
<chu> This isn't really the channel for this discussion.
<alex1234> I remember reading on 4chan /g/ a database architect or something
<alex1234> he said that he basically spent his entire day crafting these query strings or something and it was a solo job
<alex1234> maybe I could get a job stacking food stuffs in a grocery store
<alex1234> that sounds peaceful
<alex1234> hi chu
<alex1234> okay chu , I'll go to the #defocus-ops channel
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (spam)
<DJones> Looks like all klined now
<ikonia> why are Kartagis's machine always such a mess ??? every problem is a maze of just junk
<DJones> And how does it get into such a mess, always seems to deny doing things, but somebody must have done it
<ikonia> he's a developer I believe for a company doing web stuff
<ikonia> it's such a hassle resolving his issues as they are always just all over the place, he seems to have a real "pride" thing about using linux in his job, when the company he works for is setup for a microsoft platform
<ikonia> I think he's got a pretty solid sys admin at his place who sets things up, then he tries to customize it
<ikonia> encypted swap, but not root ????
<ikonia> another disaster/crazy install
<Tm_T> ikonia: but it's swap!
<ikonia> utter bonkers
<ikonia> swap is secret, but the whole OS and private data - that's fine
<k1l_> bantracker 54277  is touhou11
<IdleOne> thank you
<k1l_> my bells rang with that name and that spyware topic
<k1l_> 54281  is the most specific one.
<Pici> bad k1l_
<Pici> no opsnack
<k1l_> i shouldnt multitask
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (tithan)
<DJones> Is CountryfiedLinux the same spyware troll?
<DJones> Different ip from what I can see
<bazhang> apt-cache search nsa
<Pici> What is Actionparsnip going on about?
<bazhang> elixir said he wanted to do the !danger command
<bazhang> <on join>
<bazhang> then started asking about 'sys admins'
<bazhang> and hardware issues
<bazhang> "BUT IM USING UBUNTU"
<Pici> oh, I missed the first part of it.
<bazhang> fix my bmw!
<bazhang> I'm using MINT, which is really Ubuntu!
<k1l_> just give me the keys ;p
<bazhang> hehe
<k1l_> "i will fix it for you" ;p
<bazhang> I think ACparsnip is like a shark; if he stops supporting, his connection drops
<bazhang> no matter how arcane or offtopic it is
<Pici> hah
<bazhang> * catweazler (~dude@77-58-53-46.dclient.hispeed.ch) has joined #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> <catweazler> hi i got some problems with my telling bone
<bazhang> he has more than nine lives
<k1l_> is this cornholio aka alteregoa?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> shaka, the walls something somthing
<Pici> when the walls fell
<k1l_> he was a real problem in the german channels, too. seems to be bored again
<Pici> !fail-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Shaka, when the walls fell.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> he loves to speak romulan
<ikonia> in that case he is a "varule"
<bazhang> is that also mernilio?
<ikonia> no idea, it's Romulan
<bazhang> fnordistus is the usual real name
<DJones> Why would somebody need to install nvidia drivers on UBuntu server? I can't see any logical reason for them being needed
<Pici> CUDA maybe?
<DJones> I guess they could well have installed a gui over the server, just seemed an added complication
<genii> Isn't that what xvfb is for?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-21
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (Trytin)
<ubottu> Trytin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> darkangel seems to be 98% chat 2% support
<goddard> ikonia:
<IdleOne> goddard: Can we help you?
<goddard> IdleOne: nah
<IdleOne> Then please don't idle in this channel.
<IdleOne> if you want you can send ikonia a PM and he will answer when he is at his computer
<IdleOne> thank you.
<bazhang> we need a -dentistry channel to bf to
<bazhang> if there's more than one "DONT WORK" the bot does it
<DJones> If they won't answer questions, you can'y give much help
<bazhang> aye
<bazhang> I read that as "cannae"
<k1l> <yalan_dunya> <<<<mrb_hoşgeldin_tatlı_melek<<<<<<             what is this?
<Myrtti> turkish
<Myrtti> from the quick look
<k1l> yeah, but my turkish is not that good :)
<Myrtti> ah, I was even right
<Myrtti> "Welcome to the sweet angel mrb"
<Corey> Wee!
<chu> Not sure how everyone feels about this, but I'm pretty sure it's going for the "pushing-the-boundary" interpretation: [00:09] *** fsckoff (~quassel@pool-108-50-33-144.bltmmd.fios.verizon.net) has joined channel #ubuntu-offtopic - I'm going to ask him politely to change his nickname in a private query.
<IdleOne> ok
 * Pici doesn't have a problem with it personally
<chu> Well, I sent him a query.
<IdleOne> if they aren't being a problem. I would let it go.
<chu> Yeah, as long as they don't draw attention to it. I'm fine with it. I imagine most users have JOINs hidden, so I doubt many would have seen him come in
<DJones> Asking them change the nick would probbaly result in comments about getting the app's name change
<Flannel> I agree with the "if theyre not being a problem..." but the counter to that argument DJones is that the "... off" changes the context.
<IdleOne> changes it to an away nick
<DJones> At the end of the day, in most cases its not what the words are commonly taken to say, as to what the user is actually saying
<DJones> And thats where operator experience comes in to play
<bazhang> we also need a -complaints-dept
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu sudobash (~jones-za@host-68-169-172-201.DAIOLT1.epbfi.com  insane offtopic rant, refusal to desist
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> already commented on the kick in bantracker
<bazhang> worthy of another mark; if enough build up the bot will instaban
<bazhang> he joined to have the last word, post remove
<genii> I'm imagining now #ubuntu-complaints  with just an eliza-bot to keep the complainers going
<bazhang> and it's a rant completely without merit; install gnome-shell (or whatever else) and continue on
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo, some user nicked Ipil sent me an invite to a racist forum with various slurs towards african americans
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, ok thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: seems he's spamming it, another one in #ubuntu just got it.
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, yes, thanks. its being looked at by staff now as well
<ntzrmtthihu777> kk, thanks guys. later
<k1l> ipil just -lined. good timing when he just joined the german support channel
<k1l> k-lined
<bazhang> yep PMed staff about him and poof
<k1l> asks for zypper and says ubuntu is gay. who did see that comming?
<bazhang> YAST is better
<rscnt> sync
<rscnt> with
<rscnt> precius
<k1l> ?
<k1l> rscnt: can we help you?
<ikonia> rscnt: you're talking in other channels, could you please respond here too ?
<ikonia> rscnt: hello
<rscnt> ikonia: hellouw
<ikonia> hello there
<ikonia> I assume you're trying to get into #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<rscnt> ikonia: no it's ok here.
<ikonia> sorry - this isn't a channel for you to idle in
<ikonia> so unless you need something such as discussing your bans in #ubuntu-offtopic, we request you leave so that others can get support if needed
<rscnt> ikonia: oh, why?
<ikonia> rscnt: it's detailed in the topic as well as my comments
<ikonia> (hence why I removed your earlier)
<ikonia> so we can either a.) discuss and resolve your ban b.) I can remove the ban forward from #ubuntu-offtopic and change it to a straight ban until you are ready to resolve it
<ikonia> which option would you like ?
<rscnt> ikonia: ah no it's ok, leave the things like this. sorry
<rscnt> ikonia: so i have to go now ?
<ikonia> ok, please part the channel
<ikonia> yes.
<ikonia> (please)
<rscnt> ikonia: ok, sorry
<ikonia> no problem.
<ikonia> take care.
<rscnt> ikonia: same.
<rscnt> ikonia: i admire you now
<knome> huh?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-22
<lotuspsychje> pm from #ubuntu channel:
<lotuspsychje> <root_tools> free show (only tooday) --> http://weeox.es/sar
<lotuspsychje> with host: ~ircap@121.Red-2-138-167.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net
<ahmedrizwi> hey, i got banned from #ubuntu?
<ahmedrizwi> this was my first time at ubuntu
<ahmedrizwi> and i got banned LOL
<ahmedrizwi> mistake or?
<ahmedrizwi> i asked somebody, and he say go to #ubuntu-ops
<ahmedrizwi> "not ask here, go to #ubuntu-ops" so yes, i come here
<ahmedrizwi> i am banned.....i never visit ubuntu....
<ahmedrizwi> plz help
<ikonia> lets have a look
<ikonia> ahh it's you, it's syko
<ahmedrizwi> no it is not
<ahmedrizwi> i am not syko
<ikonia> sorry, it is
<ikonia> lets not waste any more time,
<ahmedrizwi> lol ikonia, you fuckfaggot
<ahmedrizwi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ahmedrizwi called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ahmedrizwi> ikonia is a fag
<ahmedrizwi> i raped his mother
<ikonia> thanks for proving me right
<ikonia> :)
<ahmedrizwi> hey ikonia
<ahmedrizwi> fuck u
<ahmedrizwi> wanna suck my cock, ikonia?
<ikonia> ahh silence.
<DJones> Enjoy it while you can :)
<ikonia> I shall
<ikonia> silence 1, noise 0
<RichardStallman> sup
<DJones> Hello syko again
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<RichardStallman> IKONIA IS A FAGGOT, I RAPED HIS MOTHER AND FAMILY, LOL. I KEEP BAN-EVADING AND YA'LL CAN'T STOP ME CUZ U ALL SUCK.
<jussi> staff might want to take care of that?
<k1l> i thought rms did hate ubuntu and not ikonia :)
<TheSheep> now the cat is out of the bag
<ikonia> k1l: they both hate me
<ikonia> maybe it maybe time to talk to his IPS through the watch dog process :)
<ikonia> or his isp if my fingers work well enough to type
 * genii makes more coffee
<DJones> Pici: I[ve got a copy of the spam
<Pici> DJones: okay
<DJones> chimpout forum spam
<Pici> yes
<bazhang> klined
<Pici> yah
<IdleOne> linuxmint is <alias> mint
<IdleOne> ubottu: linuxmint is <alias> mint
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<genii> Wow. Those guys never seem to learn. They've been spamming that chimpout crapola for a while now.
<bazhang> <goddard> snowrichard: no talking in the channel only questions
<bazhang> and the user then quit
<IdleOne> problem solved
<bazhang> wonder how he ever got unbanned
<genii> Hm. goddard.
<goddard> bazhang: hi hypocrites
<bazhang> goddard, talking about burritos; not on topic
<goddard> its ok for you guys to be dicks but when some one else does it ... it is not ok
<IdleOne> goddard: the ban will not be lifted. You may leave the channel now.
<goddard> IdleOne: your a joke
<IdleOne> Yeah, but you're the punch line.
<IdleOne> Have a nice day.
<goddard> IdleOne: har har
<goddard> IdleOne: you seriously have problems
<goddard> you kick me because i enforce your rules
<goddard> then want to try and act like I am chasing people away
<IdleOne> no, according to your own words <goddard> its ok for you guys to be dicks but when some one else does it ... it is not ok
<IdleOne> you were being a dick.
<goddard> IdleOne: because I consider telling people they cant have a conversation while helping people in the chat room a dick move
<goddard> IdleOne: you weren't helping any one you just came in to kick me
<goddard> i was at least helping people
<IdleOne> Saying hello is not having a conversation. Anyway this discussion is over and you are not welcome in #ubuntu.
<bazhang> there is no karma that allows chit chat if you help
<goddard> IdleOne: ya no kidding but bazhang got made about one joke
<bazhang> we have a channel for that: #ubuntu-offtopic
<goddard> exactly
<goddard> so no saying hi
<goddard> dick move
<bazhang> wrong
<goddard> you guys are so screwed up its not even funny
<IdleOne> why bother wasting our time.
<bazhang> indeed
<bazhang> that unban lasted less than a day
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, SilverSlimer said: ubottu: it's all good, my polish is verage
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-23
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from maxi12)
<bazhang> <HypnotiX> does anyone know if there is any difference between IE browsers in native windows and windows on a virtual box ?
<bazhang> is that really on topic for #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> seems more like a #vbox issue
<h00k> hey Pici, there was a banforward you had set on here earlier, I was looking for that user and was not able to get the bansearch syntax correct.
<h00k> Pici: any protips?
<h00k> Pici: specifically rscnt
<Pici> h00k: how were you trying to search?
<h00k> Pici: lemme check my logs, I closed that irssi window
<Pici> h00k: I generally use the web interface to search for old bans,  I'm not sure what the correct syntax for ubottu is.
<h00k> Pici: I tried @bansearch nick #channel and it was matching the CURRENT ident of the user, which obviously was not banned,
<h00k> so then I was trying to wildcard parts of the ident that made sense, but it was telling me syntax is wrong
<h00k> Pici: web interface it is.
<h00k> Pici: specifically rscnt
<ikonia> that guy
<ikonia> I removed the forward and changed it to a ban
<ikonia> he joined this channel, I asked if he wanted to resolve the ban, he said he was happy being banned
<ikonia> so I changed to to a ban rather than a forward and set a 3 month expire on it
<Pici> okay
<ikonia> I think pici owned the ban
<ikonia> (the orignial one)
<ikonia> but that maybe why h00k can't find it
<h00k> Oh, I can't search like that with the bansearch
<h00k> could be, I found it with the web bantracker.
<h00k> I was all, "Hey, I'll give this thing a shot..."
<h00k> and that's what I get :(
<Pici> :(
<h00k> It'd be cool if it worked, though.
<Pricey> h00k: Were you looking for the currently set ban that matched an online user? Or were you searching for old stuff?
<Pricey> Or... could you just not find it in the bantracker..
<h00k> Pricey: nah, I was looking for an existing ban with it, not using the bantracker. It's definitely in the bantracker and I've found it.
<h00k> I thought maybe it'd be a quick way to check, quicker than logging into bantracker, searching the web page, etc, than just switching active window, search user, channel, done
<Pricey> h00k: A quick way to check if the user was banned?
<h00k> Pricey: yes
<Pricey> h00k: Try something like this: https://github.com/bburhans/.irssi/blob/master/scripts/bansearch.pl
<tsimpson> @help bansearch
<ubottu> (bansearch <nick|hostmask> [<channel>]) -- Search bans database for a ban on <nick|hostmask>, if <channel> is not given search all channel bans.
<tsimpson> ^also
<h00k> Yeah, that's what I used, but it was matching their current ident which was not banned
<h00k> er, current hostmask rather.
<Pricey> h00k: Oh so you did want to search for a historical ban that didn't match anymore...
<h00k> Pricey: correct, their hostmask changed, hence why they were in the channel
<h00k> Pricey: and someone reported they were banned, so I just wanted to resolve that current nick involving a ban
<h00k> I'll check bansearch.pl out, looks useful
<Pici> ♥ bansearch.pl
<h00k> yep.
<Pricey> fwiw, I normally ignore "he's meant to be banned!!!" unless they're being a prat.
<h00k> I usually do too, they were being 'okay' at that point, even though they were ban evading, but couldn't hurt to check
<h00k> Pricey: so, the bansearch will search for active/current bans on a person's CURRENT hostmask
<h00k> is what I've determined, I think.
<Pricey> h00k: yes
<h00k> makes sense.
<h00k> thanks, Pricey.
<h00k> helpful.
<bazhang> felishia's story is ever changing
<k1l> *sigh*
<k1l> root@... and telling not using backtrack :/
<bazhang> next iteration is KFreebsd debian
<bazhang> with backtrack and mint repos
<k1l> on a hacked pc in a polive station. or something like that
<k1l> *police
<bazhang> backtrack irc channel does not allow root irc; oh the irony
<k1l> they know why
<bazhang> school library computer
<bazhang> he wants help breaking school policy on a non-supported distro
<DJones> I seem to remember removing them from #u in the end over the school computer issue a week or so back
<bazhang> ubottu, random HURD KFreeBSD
<ubottu> HURD
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> oy yeah!
<DJones> Yep, BT id 56896
<DJones> And now Felishia is booting xubuntu 13.04, but a few minutes ago was on LUcid and couldn't get into grub to boot anything else, but they still want help with the same grub problem?
<k1l> i think its a live xubuntu now
<bazhang> get a gui working on server?
<bazhang> that seems strange
<ikonia> I don't see a problem with a gui on a server,
<ikonia> I suspect he'd just be better installing the desktop edition
<bazhang> he messed up his install very badly
<ikonia> oh good.
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop, already the newest version
<DJones> Is this the one that installed a LTS server because they wanted something that would be supported for 5 years rather than the 2-3 years of desktop
<DJones> Hmmh, yes it is
<ikonia> oh dear, this is the support process failure
<bazhang> cannot configure the server without a gui
<bazhang> uh what
<ikonia> he's got a point, some applications require a gui
<ikonia> he just didn't work it well first time
<bazhang> he wants 5 years on a 3 year support?
<ikonia> I think he's confused how it works
<ikonia> that's all
<bazhang> very
<k1l> i think 90% of the reason why a gui is on a server is jdownloader :/
<ikonia> you see it quite common on Oracle machines as you need a good setup estate to do silent installs easy
<ikonia> so most people just use the gui
<ikonia> and outside reponse files/silent installs there is no other way
<ikonia> I'm going to have to back away now as I'm too close to just saying "shutup shutup shutup" to the well meaning people offering nonsense help and advice
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-24
<doink> hi
<doink> i would like to ask why I was banned on #ubuntu?
<drupod> hello
<Itachi> hi
<Itachi> nautilus saying "transparent endpoint not connected", how to fix, thanks
<Itachi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Itachi called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<IsaacNewton> IdleOne? Djones?
<k1l> oh syko got another support issue and wants to use the channel :/
<Myrtti> how tragic
<bazhang> <O[_]> whatts the path to desktop
<bazhang> are they in root or something?
<IdleOne> they were asking about mint earlier in -ot
<bazhang> his default nick is "asswipe"
<IdleOne> charming
<bazhang> [XLV] (~XLV@unaffiliated/xlv): XLV
<bazhang> seems to be an issue
<bazhang> <kabamaro> my root password was 1234
<bazhang> I dont think theres a factoid for that one
<DJones> !doh
<DJones> Nope, ubottu doesn't know that one
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> ubottu, shaddap!
<bazhang> what!
<bazhang> <O[_]> im trying mint
<bazhang> they were asked multiple times if MINT and denied each time
<bazhang> no wonder the hours long quest for gtk2 themes
<bazhang> gtk2 themes that mimic Windows XP no less
<bazhang> ubottu, random XP MINT
<ubottu> MINT
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> :|
<IdleOne> I'm done.
<Jordan_U> Would someone mind watching VassiliAr in #ubuntu? I need to leave.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-25
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (funyboy240)
<ubottu> funyboy240 called the ops in #ubuntu (lotuspsychje)
<Flannel> wack-a-mole
<bazhang> * [k`aan_k`an_kaan] (~cyberplan@187.153.117.180): cyberplanet   seems to be that gnaa PM fellow
<IdleOne> get rid of him
<bazhang> was hoping he got klined
<bazhang> * k`aan_k`an_kaan has quit (K-Lined)
<Falcon82> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<k1l_> Falcon82: i dont think this is the channel you are looking for
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-18
<k1l_> tazer is a known problem
<ikonia> yes
<k1l_> warned him some days ago, yet he starts again with his nonsense
<bazhang> that was mild, by his standards
<k1l_> syko is bad news
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Ririshi said: !forgetitlol
<Pici> odd
<rww> I guess it counts !forget[anythinghere] as a factoid edit request
<daftykins> hello all, today's private messaging timewaster names themselves "dedondee"
<daftykins> links to those obscure .es domains once again
<IdleOne> daftykins: thank you for the report
<daftykins> anytime, ttfn
<ikonia> hey odisa, whats happening ?
<ikonia> source47: how can we help you ?
<odisa> ikonia, BUTS`EEK` PM'ed me with inappropriate content
<ikonia> odisa: can you share ?
<odisa> yes, I'll paste, one sec
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> source47: do you need/want something ?
<odisa> <BUTS`EEK`> To say semen in Yucatec Maya, you can say 'the atole that comes from the penis" or rather, "sa'il keep".  another option is to say 'dick juice' or rather, "u ka'ab toon". Chimpout Forum encourages you to learn about Mayan culture with La Gruta del alux! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPUHPcAWeEc
<odisa> <BUTS`EEK`> Chimpout Forum is a multicultural and multiracial humanistic movement with the mission to combat the feral negroid beast!  Join Chimpout Forum today! http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<bazhang> ikonia, they are PM spamming network wide
<source47> ikonia: yes trying to find out how to find control groups
<ikonia> yeah, just got it myself
<source47> yea i got it too
<ikonia> source47: this isn't a support channel
<ikonia> thanks for the info
<ikonia> odisa: he's removed from he channel
<source47> so u dont help people who gets stuck on ubuntu related stuff?
<ikonia> this isn't a support channel, no
<source47> sorry, i came to the wrong room maybe
<ikonia> #ubuntu is the support channel
<odisa> thanks ikonia
<source47> ah
<ikonia> you're already in it and asking for help
<source47> what is this tho?
<ikonia> this channel is for the operators to assist with IRC issues (check the /topic)
<source47> ah ok. no worries. thanks for the info!
<ikonia> no problem
<bluegrey> bazhang, im gonna idle here too =)
<ikonia> hello bluegrey
<bazhang> it's hfs+
<bazhang> nooooo waaaaaa
<bluegrey> its my right to idle here
<k1l_> seems there was a "lets troll #ubuntu with windows stuff" gang somehere
<k1l_> *w
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-19
<ubottu> samthewildone called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<phunyguy> I could've sworn I've seen him do that before....
<SamwiseGamgee> Can you send me a link that explains the whole conference process, and how it works?
<hggdh> SamwiseGamgee: I am sorry, but what conference is this?
<SamwiseGamgee> the monthy conference that happens every third Wednesday of the month
<hggdh> it is not a conference, it is a meeting
<SamwiseGamgee> in which channel does the meeting take place?
<hggdh> usually in #ubuntu-meetings. But I am not sure we will have one this month
<hggdh> SamwiseGamgee: what drives you to the meeting?
<SamwiseGamgee> it would be August 20
<SamwiseGamgee> Ban appeal
<hggdh> SamwiseGamgee: I already answered you on both emails. Perhaps your spam filters are overly active?
<SamwiseGamgee> rww told me to email the council again since they did not respond to my August 12 formal letter
<hggdh> see above
<SamwiseGamgee> did you send it to my Yahoo email or my hotmail email?
<hggdh> I replied to all. Frankly I did not look at the email addresses
<SamwiseGamgee> I sent the formal ban appeal using my Yahoo email, and I received no response
<SamwiseGamgee> I sent it on August 12
<hggdh> I know. I replied to it. And to the one from Aug 6th
<hggdh> I can even forward my responses again to you, if you want it.
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, good idea
<SamwiseGamgee> hold on
<SamwiseGamgee> Let me send you my Hotmail address, first
<hggdh> I have in the email from Aug 12th
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried private messaging you hggdh
<SamwiseGamgee> so I can give you my hotmail address
<SamwiseGamgee> it did not work
<bazhang> SanuraiRM, did you need some help here
<SanuraiRM> yes i banned on xubuntu
<bazhang> SanuraiRM, yes, that's correct; for using bad language and being offtopic
<ikonia> has anyone had any chance to talk to the #ubuntu-it ops ?
<bazhang> r w w pinged them at one point
<ikonia> super
<bazhang> the feeling I got was they dont want him back anytime soon
<bazhang> if you witnessed his behavior in #x, you might get why
<ikonia> yes, but then he appears to behave fine in #ubuntu, but his english is not good enough to really get him any worthwhile help
<ikonia> so he can behave
<bazhang> then he starts in with the f-bombs
<bazhang> <_nedR> Beldar, Also i have this ridiculous plan to bring my gpu back to life using ovenbaking technique i found over the internet.. Its seems very legit
<bazhang> rly?
<DJones> bazhang: I have heard of that before, http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/293183-33-baking-graphics-card-oven
<bazhang> DJones, nice catch!
<DJones> From the text "Basically what this does is that it re-melts all the soldering points on the card which fixes the micro cracks when it cools down. The PCB has a lot higher melting point than the solder, and the short 10mins isn't enough to melt the plastic bits such as display ports etc."
<DJones> Not that I'd try it, I'd just replace the card
<bazhang> of course
<SamwiseGamgee> I have been trying to access the irc logs since August 12 both internally and externally, and all my attempts have been unsuccessful.  I have also emailed the council about it and the link they sent me did not work either
<ikonia> the link works fine
<ikonia> what link are you using
<ikonia> you've been given the link at least 10 times, but I've never seen you actually quote it back correctly
<ikonia> so what link are you using
<SamwiseGamgee> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> that link works fine
<ikonia> I've just checked it, it is up
<SamwiseGamgee> No, I found two problems with both the text and the html logs, both for August 12
<ikonia> you've not
<ikonia> the logs are fine
<ikonia> show me the link to the file you think has a problem
<k1l> SamwiseGamgee: back then you were linking the w rong channel.
<SamwiseGamgee> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/11/%23xubuntu.txt
<SamwiseGamgee> note it should be August 12
<ikonia> it is
<k1l> its the 11th
<ikonia> you're linking to the 11
<SamwiseGamgee> I need the irc logs for August 12 for the #ubuntu room and for the #xubuntu room
<ikonia> so go to the 12
<SamwiseGamgee> I did, and that's what I got
<DJones> SamwiseGamgee: Change the /2014/08/11/ to /2014/08/12/ to give you http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/12/%23xubuntu.txt
<DJones> Thats will give you the 12th of the month
<DJones> If you need logs for other channels on 12th August, you will find them at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/12/
<SamwiseGamgee> that is better, thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> Do you have th links for August 11, for the same rooms?
<ikonia> come on !
<SamwiseGamgee> the #ubuntu and the #xubuntu rooms
<DJones> Just change the 12 in the link to 11
<ikonia> you've just been shown how to use this
<ikonia> you've had this explained to you at least 10 times now
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, I'll try it again
<SamwiseGamgee> I was banned by ikonia circa 12:01 am Central Standard time on 12 August 2014, from both the #ubuntu and the #xubuntu channels, and I remember well that it happened, but I can find no evidence that I was in those rooms and actually banned.
<SamwiseGamgee> I had texted several messages in those channels that night, and it's not in the irc logs.
<SamwiseGamgee> is this because I am not an ubuntu operator?  May be only the operators get full access to the irc logs.  That may explain why there appears to be some much missing text
<k1l> SamwiseGamgee: that is just not true. the logs are correct you just need to sort out yourselv to look at the right logs. actually you are linking the wrong logs since days now and we explained you several times how to use the correct one. it is up to you now to sort that out
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, I have been trying for 7 days now, I will keep trying, thanks for trying to help, anyway
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: can I query why you keep pushing these logs ?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: you seem very keen/single minded over the logs, which have already been reviewed/discussed
<SamwiseGamgee> because of the email I received
<SamwiseGamgee> from the council
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: are you "ok" ? and have all the info you need now ?
<SamwiseGamgee> No, but I found the full logs, so I have a lot of reading to do
<ikonia> what else do you need ?
<ikonia> (or what else do you need from the operator team)
<SamwiseGamgee> bazhang was very helpful
<ikonia> as normal
<ikonia> what else are you missing / need from the team ?
<bazhang> abby normal
<SamwiseGamgee> ikonia, I think you banned me from the #ubuntu room circa 1:00 a.m. on August 12 central standard time, is that remotely correct, or did I get the time wrong?
<ikonia> I have no idea of the times off the top of my head
<ikonia> one moment and I'll get them for you
<SamwiseGamgee> then you banned me from the #xubuntu room, some time around 1:15 a.m., on the same morning 12 August 2014, central standard time, is that correct?
<ikonia> only a few minutes after yes, but I'll get the times for you
<ikonia> just hold on a moment
<SamwiseGamgee> I would certainly appreciate that, ikonia
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks for your patience, ikonia
<ikonia> Aug 12 2014 07:49:27
<ikonia> do you have the logs of you trolling #freenode making up false stuff
<ikonia> eg stating that I'd banned you for life etc
<ikonia> do you want me to provide those logs for you so you can include thhem in your conversations with the council ?
<ikonia> or have you not mentioned that yet ?
<SamwiseGamgee> It would be importunate of me to go beyond discussing the irc logs at this point
<Tm_T> I wonder why this conversation is still going on
<ikonia> yes, I have the irc logs of your behaviour where you make up false stuff
<ikonia> I just wondered if you have the logs of that to include in your discussion ?
<Tm_T> I believe there were quite decisive answer to SamwiseGamgee
<SamwiseGamgee> thank you for giving me the ban time, ikonia
<Tm_T> answers even
<ikonia> Tm_T: it's going on because it continues in a loop and is persistantly entertained
<ikonia> despite the information being shared many times
<ikonia>  and rather than just say "enough - you have had your response" we have to continue to do time wasting excersise or we are called dissmissive or unhelpful or various other failures
<Tm_T> SamwiseGamgee (and somewhat also ikonia): let's continue the discussion when you have something new to provide to it IF you will have anything new to be provided at some point
<Tm_T> it's rather pointless to drag it along at this point like this
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<ikonia> Tm_T: I have nothing new to provide - I have stated multiple times I am happy for the ban to be removed once IRC is used iniline with how others expect it to be used, eg: an online interactive resource, rather than an offline meta question service
<ikonia> I have no changed that view or made any changes to that despite the utter lies been pushed around
<solitaire> I'm just curious
<solitaire> anyone have any idea when or why I was banned from #ubuntu ?
<SamwiseGamgee> I am sorry that I broke the guidelines and the email I received from the council convinced me it is unreasonable to ask ikonia to apologize
<Tm_T> SamwiseGamgee: could you please leave the channel in the meantime?
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<solitaire> I think I was banned a long time ago and I honestly can't remember why
<k1l> solitaire: you were trolling #ubuntu on 29.09.2013
<solitaire> oh
<solitaire> could I have a log excerpt?
<k1l> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<solitaire> k
<solitaire> oh I remember that
<solitaire> thanks
<k1l> solitaire: if thats all please dont idle in this channel. thanks
<solitaire> oh right sorry
<popey> the !adlens factiod seems problematic
<popey> it states "places like Amazon" yet the amazon search was switched off months ago.
<ikonia> popey: thats something I've just noticed
<popey> also calling it "adlens" seems pejorative
<popey> might as well call it !spyware and be done with it
<ikonia> although places "like" amazon is still valid as it does search places like amazon
<ikonia> what is the name of the package ?
<popey> so call it "places like ebay"
<popey> what package?
<ikonia> the lens one
<ikonia> didn't it used to be called adlens or something like that
<popey> no
<popey> it used to be unity-lens-shopping but hasn't been for a while now
<ikonia> I thought that's where the name came from
<ikonia> ah that may be it
<ikonia> I guess just write up a new one
<ikonia> it is old, so I'm sure it's just not been updated as things have changed
<popey> i thought it was changed recently when the irc council did a sweep of them
<popey> i certainly only noticed the "adlens" name recently
<ikonia> I don't remember that one being in the list, but I dont know for sure
<ikonia> I remember it as adlens for a long time
<ikonia> I don't think that's new at all
<ikonia> (unless it was an alias to something else)
<ikonia> I don't see a problem with the name personally, but if there is better content, that would be most welcome
<popey> ok
<ikonia> (I wasn't saying don't change the name either)
<ikonia> I just didn't see an issue with it
<ikonia> a better update of any sort would be cool
<ikonia> something linking to a factual summary wiki page type thing listing exactly what it does search/submit to where and how
<ikonia> that would be really useful to stop the unknown questions
<ikonia> infact that would be REALLY useful
<ikonia> popey: is something like that possible (I'll assist where I can)
<popey> "If you do not wish to see "More Suggestions" from the Internet in your Unity Dash then switch it off in System Settings -> Security & Privacy -> Search. Some technical information about the feature can be found at http://tinyurl.com/8khueko & http://tinyurl.com/cxv4sus"
<popey> hows that?
<ikonia> doesn't look badly worded at all
<ikonia> getting a wiki type page of what it searched/submitted how/when would be good
<ikonia> I didn't see it including in those blog posts I scanned,
<ikonia> but something on the official wiki would stop a lot of questions
<ikonia> would stop a lot of the "proabably" questions/statements
<popey> I dont think such a page exists
<ikonia> even if you spell it rirght
<ikonia> popey: exactly, it would be cool to get one
<ikonia> get solid factual information and share it
<popey> if it did, it would probably be a copy/paste of those two blog posts
<popey> which are factual
<ikonia> I didn't see anything skimming about about which resources it will read/submit to and how/when it submits
<ikonia> let me have a proper look
<popey> if you have a list of questions I can probably (at low priority) find answers to them and we can put that on the wiki
<ikonia> Marks blog seems a little dated
<ikonia> maybe we can write something a bit better than that using it as a base
<popey> well the feature hasn't been touched since then
<popey> so it's not like there's "newer" info about it
<ikonia> popey: dead easy, what external resources are searched/have data submitted to them, and what triggers the search/submission, how is the data submitted
<popey> (other than disabling amazon IMO)
<ikonia> if we could get factual info on that that is current I'd be happy to write it up
<ikonia> and use Jono and Marks blog to fill it out too
<ikonia> the questions aren't as frequent as they used to be but when they are asked there is a lot of "shouldn't do" or "I don't think so" type responses
<ikonia> so if we could get something solid and re-word the factoid as youv'e suggested that would be a solid update
<popey> lets start an etherpad to work on it http://pad.ubuntu.com/UnityDashSearchFAQ
<ikonia> excellent
<ikonia> popey: I'll start writing up a skel doc based on the pad
<ikonia> will that stay open until you close the pad
<popey> great
<popey> ikonia: it'll stay open till someone deletes it
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic meek_geek constantly trying to bring women/sexual content into non-relevent conversations
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> popey: super thanks
<popey> ikonia: I think I'm done with that etherpad, lemme know if you need more input
<ikonia> popey: let me have a read (not looked for a while)
<ikonia> popey: either way it's enough to keep me busy for a good few hours
<popey> hehe
<rww> popey: "i thought it was changed recently when the irc council did a sweep of them" => my understanding is that the IRC Team sweep of factoids was of non-technical factoids (e.g. "here's how to ask a question" and such), so that would be why it was missed :)
<rww> there would definitely be some merit to us pondering technical factoids too, but since there are so many of them I think we might just end up fixing them as we see them (like now)
<genii> ikonia: I just got back to the computer and caught a "coffee" highlight in #u then had to go read all the backlog
<ikonia> people are just rude
<genii> Yes, unfortunately... so many uncivil types around.
<SamwiseGamgee> I sent two letters to the ubuntu irc council today.
<SamwiseGamgee> thank you
<DJones> Is it worth still keeping #ubuntu-discuss open? Its not used apart from by what seems a mistake, I know the reasons behind the channel, but it doesn't seem to be used or known about (and we're not going to change the perceptions of Ubuntu users), maybe it needs to be forwarded to #u-ot
<DJones> Out the registered ops on the channel, it appears I'm the only one still active, Jussi01, Ubuntu council, lyz and Jordan_u and every Ubuntu member
<DJones> Jussi, jordan_u and lyz appear to MIA
<DJones> If I'm left as the sole active "op" for the channel, then please can the IRCC change the channel flags to forward to -ot or other channel as they feel necessary
<DJones> Hmmh http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/ubuntu-mate-remix-course-become-official-flavour
<DJones> And yes popey has #ubuntu-mate registered
<OerHeks> hi foxynna is spamming in PM in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> elichai2 called the ops in #ubuntu (foxynna)
<genii> @comment 63652 Spamming in PM
<ubottu> Comment added.
<OerHeks> i think my message is not read ..
<elky> i thought discuss was going to get traffic piped from dead discussion channels, eg, -marketing, -art, etc. and then build on that
<bazhang> heads up on gatis
<bazhang> <smitzer> i hate linux pinux. how can anyone use this crap
<ikonia> jussi has changed countries and made a massive move, so I suspect it will take a while for him to get back on his feet
<genii> I miss him.
<k1l_> the shutdown of 12.10 repos does bring up way more user that still use 12.10 than i thought
<genii> k1l_: I find the same thing every time a release goes EOL. People tend to install whatever version is current between LTS then just not do-release-upgrade until apt complains the repos are gone
<k1l_> i think for 12.10 is a different case since it was the last gnome2 one, iirc
<genii> Hm, good point.
<valorie> well, now they'll have mate
 * valorie likes the latest, as long as it doesn't crash too often
<ubottu> Wizard called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Mamarok> why did that guy call for ops?
<Mamarok> it's slightly offtopic, but nothing serious AFAICT
<Mamarok> erm, valorie, I am an op as well...
<valorie> of course!
<Mamarok> you are telling the exact same thing I already did
<valorie> he seemed a bit hard-of-hearing
<Mamarok> well, I don't see anywhere in the history where wizard did tell him he was offtopic, he just called the ops several times, not really helpful, that
<valorie> I very much agree
<valorie> calling the ops without even telling a reason is not helpful
 * valorie goes off to run
<SelenaG> !ops | repent or perish
<ubottu> repent or perish: Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (repent or perish)
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #ubuntu (repent or perish)
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #xubuntu (help channel emergency)
<SelenaG> !staff
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #ubuntu ((oerheks))
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #kubuntu ((oerheks))
<SelenaG> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<SelenaG> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<SelenaG> !ops
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Mamarok> not the brightest of the lot as it seems...
<SelenaG> -_-\
<SelenaG> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #kubuntu (HELP CHANNEL EMERGENCY!)
<ubottu> SelenaG called the ops in #kubuntu (HELP CHANNEL EMERGENCY!\)
<IdleOne> ubottu: ignore *!*@*75.144.181.13
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> our buddy is back
<Flannel> valorie: I'm sure someone's already mentioned it, but looks like you're soliciting a whole bunch of people to move in to your neighborhood ;)
<phunyguy> I am not sure gnome2 was in 12.10.... I thought that was 11.04 or 11.10....
<phunyguy> and unity started in that timeframe as default...
<phunyguy> k1l: you would time out as soon as I mention something about something you said.... :P
<phunyguy> k1l: [19:35:36] <phunyguy> I am not sure gnome2 was in 12.10.... I thought that was 11.04 or 11.10....  [19:35:55] <phunyguy> and unity started in that timeframe as default...
<valorie> Flannel: what?
<Flannel> valorie: You (well, an app on your phone, or whatever) sent an invitation email to loco-contacts and irc-team
<valorie> omg
<Flannel> (and probably other lists too) I'm glad you think we should move in next door, but doubt we'd all fit :)
<phunyguy> lol
<valorie> actually, I was in the process of elimating all
<valorie> but I guess I will just cancel the effing thing
<valorie> such language is not compatable with the community standards
<IdleOne> I guess you don't like me enough to be your neighbor
<IdleOne> :(
<valorie> IdleOne: I would invite you only if you were my neighbor!
<valorie> it feels bad being a spammer
<IdleOne> it happens
<valorie> damn it
<IdleOne> could have been way worse
<valorie> well, thousands of email addresses, probably over 100 lists
<valorie> gah
<IdleOne> I mean the content
<valorie> sure
<valorie> ah, dinner time
<valorie> that might make me feel better
<valorie> later
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-20
<Flannel> Everything is better once you've had a meal.
<Flannel> valorie: These things happen, no big deal.  Most mailing list folks aren't going to complain about a single email afterall!  It's unfortunate that apps/websites/whatever feel the need to spam address books, but that's not your fault.
<optrusty_> i am sorry to interrupt but i got an email from the irc mailing list about a women name valorie is this spam or something or irc mailing list sent that
<IdleOne> I answered you in -irc
<optrusty_> idleone i tought everyone was away at this time
<rww> #ubuntu is now at approximately bans + quiets + banexes + invexes = 400. The maximum capacity of such is 500. Therefore, we're at 80% full. Since we haven't hit 100% full in a while, it would amuse me if we did so, so this message is purely informational :P
<Flannel> If you'd stop removing them and throwing away our hard work every few months, we'd be able to achieve better metrics.
<rww> Flannel: I now have graphs (stolen from Pi`ci) (but only of +b, not +q +e +I because I don't have free time to ponder this), so yeah.
<rww> I'm not planning on burning down the banlist this time around.
<Flannel> Oh, so now that you're tracking the metrics, we're under pressure to perform, eh?
<rww> yes, you need to make the bancount as high as possible without going over
<rww> I call this game banjack
<k1l_> phunyguy: hmm, but something keeps reminding me why that much users did want to install 12.10 instead of 12.04
<bazhang> <TaZeR> cant wait for ubuntu windows edition
<genii> Just point him at http://www.mslinux.org/
 * genii giggles insanely and runs away
<bazhang> tazer is there for one reason alone
<genii> crap-disturbing?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> I *just* cleared out 3 quiets
<genii>  @comment 63664 Warned about offtopic discussion in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I'll have a clean up tomorrow when I've got time
<bazhang> with all the netsplits, I see nearly every ban attributed to a freenode server
<bazhang> <digitsm> P.S. I installed root partition on a btrfs partition
<ikonia> just read that
<bazhang> what a post script
<bazhang> <Gatis> Are linux users increasing?
<bazhang> Gatis is another 'repent or hellfire' guy
<genii> Hm
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ubottu> ronin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> accidental ^
<genii> Meh
<rww> @mark #ubuntu Gatis being offtopic; has been kicked out of a few places already aiui
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Dellboy> !ops
<k1l> Dellboy: go and play somewhere else, outside of the internet.
<Dellboy> What if God, desiring to show his wrath and to make known his power, has endured with much patience vessels of wrath prepared for destruction,
<k1l> i bet he would not like you to be annoying to volunteers. so better stop that.
<Dellboy> im saying God sufferslong with the nonelect
<hggdh> what language is that?
<afreenodeadmin> Hello
<k1l> dont think we are stupid :/
<afreenodeadmin> i need to be opped
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, theborger said: ubottu: 2.82 is to new i have to have 2.03
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-21
<PerfM> why am I banned from majority of ubuntu related channels
<PerfM> this is my first time ever being here.
<PerfM> is it b/c I'm on webchat?
<rww> evening PerfM
<rww> i can rather conclusively say that it is not because you're on webchat
<PerfM> omggggggggggggg
<PerfM> it's rwwwwwwwwwww
<PerfM> I thought you died
<rww> almost, I got married
<PerfM> NOOOOOOOOOOO
<PerfM> YOU DIDNT
<rww> i totally did
<PerfM> YOU DIDNT!!
<PerfM> who's live did you totally ruin
<rww> elky's
<PerfM> EWWWWWWWW NOOOOOOOOO
<PerfM> PLS NOOOOOOOO
<rww> (she is laughing at this right now)
<elky> u jelly?
<PerfM> this is the worst irc relationship I have ever heard of
<PerfM> elky, pls. rww is ew.
<rww> we have a cat and everything
<rww> he is named Turing
<PerfM> kay. I'mma go vomit.
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops PerfM ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> rww, old friend?
<rww> valorie: hilarious long-term problem user
<valorie> at least there is a sense of humor
<elky> perfm is hilarious... providing you don't care about the content of your channel
<rww> ^
<elfy> morning peeps - perfm currently being really clever in #ubuntu-quality , he was in #ubuntuforums doing similar, but he's not now
<elfy> thanks
<elky> yeah they were complaining here a bit ago about not being able to give equal treatment to all ubuntu channels due to some unfortunate bans.
<Flannel> Only people with ops there are Pici, heno, balloons.
<Flannel> (and the IRCC)
<Tm_T> rww, elky, congratulations on getting congratulations from perFM, that's an achievement
<rww> oh look, an IRCC
<Tm_T> where?!
 * Tm_T looks around frantically from their hide
<elfy> well, thanks for the great work you all do - I shall wander off into the blue again now
<elfy> glad to know it was a general thing with them - I spent 5 minutes trying to chase them around the forum ban system :)
<ikonia> popey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLens
<ikonia> popey: more work to do in it around formatting and using the correct tags in the right places, but thats a started to get the informaiton there and available for a tidy up, eg: I need to use the <Link> tags rather than headings
<popey> hmm
<popey> I'd call it Ubuntu Dash.
<ikonia> ok, thats easy to chagne
<ikonia> change
<ikonia> are all Lens now "dash" ?
<popey> no
<popey> dash is the home one
<ikonia> (r what I used to think of as Lens)
<ikonia> or
<ikonia> ok,
<popey> dash == home lens, there are other lenses (plural) which were/are fed by scopes (data sources)
<popey> however the name "lens" has gone away in unity8 and it's just scopes now
<popey> but I can add a bit about that
<ikonia> ok, that sounds useful
<ikonia> I'll do some tidying and better formatting at the weekend, I just wanted to get the actual data into th e wiki to start
<popey> kk
<popey> thanks
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu Sanurai Joining, "Fuck you" and quitting
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> made a forward to here, since its not the first time he does a "fuck you" quit after he did not get what he wanted
<DJones> Wonder if they're anywhere near resolving their -it ban
<k1l_> i dont think so
<bazhang> sanurai in #x
<Unit193> Not anymore, he was evading a ban.
<bazhang> ah thanks
<Sanurai> hei
<DJones> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<DJones> Presumably that doesn't need a reference to bestbot anymore
<DJones>  A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at
<DJones>                 http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try
<DJones>                 also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<DJones> Grr
<bazhang> heh
<Sanurai> intuitive?
<Sanurai> ma
<bazhang> Sanurai, did you get your #ubuntu-it ban resolved yet
<bazhang> quit ugh
<DJones> !equivalents is <reply> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<ubottu> But equivalents already means something else!
<bazhang> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<bazhang> !no equivalents is  A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !equivalents
<ubottu> equivalents is A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Pici> *<reply>
<bazhang> arrgggghhh
<bazhang> !no equivalents is <reply>  A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> @random fail HURD
<ubottu> fail
<chu> lol bazhang :p
<bazhang> :|
<chu> https://www.debian.org/ports/hurd/ <3
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: linux ate my ram is http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-22
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Picky1004
<ubottu> wafflejock called the ops in #ubuntu (Picky1004)
<IdleOne> already muted
<PerfM> un
<PerfM> ban
<PerfM> me
<PerfM> please
<PerfM> I'll stop being an ass.
<PerfM> scouts honor.
<bazhang> PerfM, not at this time, no
<PerfM> can I get someone else's opinion pls.
<chu> PerfM: Not at this time, no.
<PerfM> bazhang, your answer is biased cuz you hate me
<PerfM> chu, your answer is biased cuz you dun knoe me.
<chu> Well, there you go, good luck.
<IdleOne> PerfM: I think that at this time we (the ops team) is going to go with, not at this time, no.
<IdleOne> Please remember that we are bff's 4eva
<PerfM> omg IdleOne.
<PerfM> it's been 5eva
<IdleOne> ikr
<PerfM> IdleOne, how are you?
<IdleOne> been doing pretty good actually
<IdleOne> how bout you?
<PerfM> IdleOne, about the same
<IdleOne> Good to hear :)
<IdleOne> Anyway ban(s) stay until someone from the IRCC decides they can be removed
<PerfM> what is ircc and when does this someone come and remove bans
<PerfM> for the record, I'd like to be ubanned from -offtopic. Not #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> you can learn about them and also get contact info at..
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<PerfM> appeals? are we in court
<PerfM> do I need a lawyer.
<chu> Probably.
<PerfM> can't I just do some probation work
<IdleOne> aww cmon. We've been to this rodeo before.
<PerfM> you can put an ankle device on me
<PerfM> but I don't actually know why I was banned this time.
<PerfM> I think I just got banned yesterday
<PerfM> and I didn't even do anything.
<IdleOne> I'm not aware of why you got banned yesterday.
<IdleOne> I'm sure there was a reason
<IdleOne> you promise to follow the channel guidelines?
<PerfM> ofc there's always a reason to why PerfM is banned.
<IdleOne> I mean 4 realz
<PerfM> I swear on my mother's grave.
<IdleOne> I'm willing to give you a chance in -offtopic AGAIN, but I promise that if you make me regret it I will make it my life mission to make sure you never enter another ubuntu channel
<PerfM> k
<PerfM> I am both excited and scared and I don't know how this could be.
<IdleOne> I have that effect
<PerfM> can I just say one thing.
<IdleOne> go ahead
<PerfM> and I hope this doesn't change your decision to un ban me
<PerfM> but you put up with SO MUCH of my shit, and I don't know why.
<PerfM> like why?
<PerfM> lol I'm so ruthless. I dun get it.
<IdleOne> You remind me of a dimwitted puppy. Not as cute and not as dim, but funny all the same
<IdleOne> there's a compliment in there somewhere
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> Do you agree to follow the guidelines?
<PerfM> hmmm
<PerfM> yessir
<IdleOne> ok you can rejoin
<IdleOne> play nice, please.
<IdleOne> and leave this channel after you have thanked me for my mercifulness and wisdom
<PerfM> kk, solider boy.
<PerfM> muchas gracias
<IdleOne> de nada
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, maherrera89_ said: ubottu, expunge: here is the image
<Tm_T> huh
<Beldar> would someone point out to expunge channel norms in help and support and offtopic
<elky> wat.
<Flannel> elky: expunge is a person
<bazhang> aka 'reisio'
<chu> That makes a lot more sense!
<elky> Flannel: i was more referring to perfm getting unbanned from -ot
<SamwiseGamgee> someone please look at the #lubuntu channel, and tell me if you agree that there is harassment going on there
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: what's the problem now
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: I've just caught you telling lies in #lubuntu again - after 3 seperate warnings
<ikonia> the cahnnel is publicly logged
<ikonia> lubuntu is not for xubuntu support
<ikonia> you've been told this 3 times before this occasions
<SamwiseGamgee> I certainly hope so
<ikonia> you've just told bare faced lies that you are using lbuntu
<ikonia> lubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> this harassment needs to stop
<ikonia> then when I asked you 2 show me the output of 1 command you admitted you where not using lubuntu
<ikonia> this is not harassment - this is your behaviour
<ikonia> before it appeared you where a lost user
<ikonia> however now it appears you are just trying to troll cause a problem
<SamwiseGamgee> I have never installed lubuntu and never used the lubuntu operating system
<ikonia> apologies for being blunt, but that's how it looks like
<ikonia> 10:49 < ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: are you using lubuntu
<ikonia> 10:50 < SamwiseGamgee> yes
<SamwiseGamgee> when did I type that?
<ikonia> 10:51 < SamwiseGamgee> I am not using xubuntu
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: you typed that 5 minutes ago in #lubuntu
<ikonia> 10:52 < ikonia> sorry "sudo dpkg -l | grep lubuntu-desktop"
<ikonia> 10:53 < SamwiseGamgee> I am not using lubuntu
<ikonia> then less than 3 minutes later you admit you're not using lubuntu
<ikonia> and now you say you never used it and you never said that
<ikonia> I'm sorry but this is now clear you are just telling lies
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: anything else ?
<ikonia> or can we stop these silly time wasting games
<SamwiseGamgee> that was a typo.....the letter x and the letter l are both ring finger keys....look at your keyboard
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: nope, sorry
<ikonia> lets stop playing these silly games
<SamwiseGamgee> you never made typing mistakes when you are tired?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: this is the 4th time I've asked you not to post in #lubuntu for xubuntu problems
<ikonia> you've said each time "ok I agree"
<ikonia> so you're still doing it, even if that was a typo
<SamwiseGamgee> Did you read my letters to the council?
<ikonia> so it doesn't really matter you've had 3 other warnings
<k1l_> SamwiseGamgee: it looks like IRC doesnt suit your way of communitcation that well. what about you try to get some help for your ubuntu issues at ubuntuforums or askubuntu.com?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: I'm not interested in your letter to the council
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: I'm interested in you not using #lubuntu for xubuntu support
<SamwiseGamgee> When my ban s are lifted, I will stop going to the #lubuntu channel
<k1l_> SamwiseGamgee: no!
<Tm_T> SamwiseGamgee: that's not how it works
<k1l_> SamwiseGamgee: you are not showing the proper behaviour that would lead in your ban lifted, when you misuse other *ubuntu channels because you are banned in some of them
<k1l_> like i suggested: use other support methods than IRC if you cant behave like its meant to be.
<SamwiseGamgee> kll, look at the lubuntu room righ now
<SamwiseGamgee> look at what ikonia wrote
<ikonia> ?
<k1l_> SamwiseGamgee: no! its enough that you lied to get xubuntu support on purpose in that channel because you are banned from other channels already for your behaviour
<k1l_> SamwiseGamgee: dont blame others, its your behaviour so you need to take the consequences. try the already named other support communites in the meantime
<SamwiseGamgee> I never lied. I kept trying to type xubuntu, not lubuntu.  Why do you not believe me when I keep telling you that I never installed lubuntu?
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: you made the typo 2 times
<ikonia> when l and x are on opposite sides of the keyboard
<ikonia> lets not waste time with more lies
<ikonia> it's just getting tedious now, probably best you just use the forums
<SamwiseGamgee> sorry, I guess I'm the only human being to ever make a mistake on a keyboard
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: no you're not
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: however you where told not to use lubuntu for xubuntu support, so you know you're not using lubuntu as you've just said and ignored the previous 3 warnings
<k1l_> SamwiseGamgee: again: you are just making everything worse at the moment. as a grwon up you should take responsibility for your actions and take the support issues to already named other support communities.
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: so even if it was a typo, you still ignored the other 3 warnings knowingly
<SamwiseGamgee> anyway, my ubuntu issue was never resolved in the lubuntu channel
<ikonia> well it wasn't as no-one responded
<ikonia> so not sure why you'd just randomly say that
<ikonia> but never mind,
<SamwiseGamgee> I wentinto the channel hoping to fix a DVD problem and I ended up getting harassed by an operator
<ikonia> you didn't get harassed
<ikonia> you told lies to the channel after 3 seperate warnings
<SamwiseGamgee> look at the log, kll and tell me that is not harassment
<ikonia> you got caught out by an operator
<k1l_> SamwiseGamgee: stop now!
<ikonia> for the 4th time
<k1l_> SamwiseGamgee: its you and only you, who did wrong things in the first place. dont try to blame volunteers who react on your actions. its enough  now!
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, yes, enough harassment for one night
<k1l_> you are just going on with lies and actions against the guidelines. and yet you still try to play the innocent one.
<k1l_> SamwiseGamgee: its just plain enough. take responsibiliy for your actions and dont talk about harassment when people tell you to follow the guidelines like all other user on irc do.
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, I am guilty of typing the letter 'x" instead of the letter 'l' by mistake.  I am sorry.  I hope I don't get banned for that.
<k1l_> SamwiseGamgee: that is just a lie!
<k1l_> you came to the xubuntu channel because you are banned from other support channel already. so dont tell lies you accidently came there with a typo and just made that typo 3 more times.
<SamwiseGamgee> the guys in the #hardware channel seemed more interested in helping me with my DVD problem
<k1l_> if you dont have xubuntu you are just wrong with your lubuntu support issue in that channel in the first place. so dont blame us. you are just lying to evade the bans you already got for your behaviour
<k1l_> so stop lying, stop ban evading. act to the guidelines and if you cant do that: see if the other support communities like askubuntu or ubuntuforums can help you.
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, anyway, I'm sorry you could not help me with my DVD problem
<k1l_> again: dont blame us for your actions
<SamwiseGamgee> I'll just keep fixing things on my own until my bans are lifted, thanks for your concern
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: sounds good, so that means you will stop using #lubuntu or incorrect channels for support
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: now that this has been made clear to you a 5th time, please /part this channel and good luck solving your own issues
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<ikonia> thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> I will copy the text, then part
<ikonia> the channel is logged
<ikonia> as you've been told 11 times
<ikonia> you can access the logs at your leasure
<ikonia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<SamwiseGamgee> Read my letter to council as to why I stopped trying to access the logs.  copying and pasting is easier and faster
<ikonia> please part the channel and use the logs, that way they are known to be good and not contain any more accidental typos
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: no, sorry
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: use the logs
<ikonia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/22/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<ikonia> there is a direct link to this channel
<ikonia> here is a direct link to #lubuntu
<ikonia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/22/%23lubuntu.html
<ikonia> as I suspect you'll want to quote them both
<ikonia> that should help you.
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<ikonia> so you can /part the channel now
<SamwiseGamgee> yep, same problems as last time
<ikonia> there is no problem
<SamwiseGamgee> with the logs
<ikonia> there is no problem with the logs
<SamuraiRM> per uscire dal ban?
<ikonia> I suggest you talk to the #ubuntu-it operators
<ikonia>  /join #ubuntu-it-ops
<k1l_> SamuraiRM: you are banned from #ubuntu too since that behaviour is not acceptable: http://pastebin.com/TiTeQMp5
<SamuraiRM> tk
<k1l_> SamuraiRM: i suggest you talk to the #ubuntu-it ops to see if that ban could be resolved
<SamuraiRM> but it is not my fault the up arrow key
<ikonia> the up arrow key doesn't type "Fuck you"
<ikonia> on many occasions
<ikonia> just talk to the -it operators and get it sorted, it will be better than using the english channels
<k1l_> SamuraiRM: there is in no way an excuse for that behaviour.
<SamuraiRM> but
<SamuraiRM> I had a person come in pvt and I wrote him f ... y
<ikonia> you've done it multiple times
<ikonia> not just once
<SamuraiRM> after
<ikonia> so lets not mess around
<ikonia> talk to the #ubuntu-it operators
<ikonia> resolve your ban for #ubuntu-it
<SamwiseGamgee> I just sent my third letter and fourth email to ubuntu IRC council, since the bans on August 12.  Thank you for your responses to my emails.  The emails I have received from the Council is the only evidence of progress since the bans.
<IdleOne> you don't need to keep updating us. As far as the ops in this channel are concerned the issue is in the hands of the council.
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, I trust the wisdom of the council.  Thank you.
<IntelAtom> !ops
<IntelAtom> noooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DJones> Heads up on gatis just given a 7 day ban for going offtopic (based on past history of offtopicness and knowing channel guidelines) Also in kubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu also been given a 7 day ban in #linux by that channels ops
<Unit193> @duration 63700 1w
<ubottu> 63700 will be removed after 1 week.
<intelceleron> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> intelceleron called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<IdleOne> having fun?
<intelceleron> unless ye repent ye shall all likewise perish
<IdleOne> We will all perish anyway
<intelceleron> no
<intelceleron> some go to heaven most go to hell
<IdleOne> This is hell
<intelceleron> no this is lost persons heaven
<IdleOne> well then why do I need to repent if I am already in heaven?
<intelceleron> i take it you dont believe god
<intelceleron> you should know he hardens hearts so people wont believe
<intelceleron> see romans 9:16-18
<Unit193> Pretty sure you don't either, bub. :P
<rww> intelceleron: So it's his fault I'm going to hell for not believing?
<IdleOne> you should know he also fools people into believing they are doing Gods work when in reality all they are doing is perpetuating evil
<intelceleron> rww: he has mercy on whom he wants and he hardens who he wants
<intelceleron> he is completely soverign
<IdleOne> not in this channel he ain't
<intelceleron> he has predestined every single person to heaven or hell according to his pleausre and purpose
<intelceleron> IdleOne: you cant handal the truth
<intelceleron> see romans 9:11-23 for the gospel of predestination
<intelceleron> he has vessels of wrath those who are predestined to hell and he suffers long with them
<DJones> What if we're all Nac Mac Feegles? We're already in the afterlife, we can't be killedbecause we're already dead
<IdleOne> So if we are all predestined to heaven or hell, why should we bother repenting?
<IdleOne> I think we broke the flux capacitor
<valorie> Handal wrote some great music
<netsjanek> hi
<netsjanek> why liwa is banned
<netsjanek> litwa
<IdleOne> I don't see no ban on them
<netsjanek> ok
<IdleOne> anything else?
<netsjanek> now is ok
<netsjanek> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-23
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<phunyguy> just +r it
<IdleOne> isn't it ##fix_your_connection ?
<phunyguy> yes ><
<phunyguy> typed from memory and blew it
<phunyguy> ##fixyourconnection has a non-coc topic too :(
<phunyguy> caught it before he rejoined again :)
<IdleOne> looks like we need to keep +r for a while longer :/
<Flannel> IdleOne: He was just a confused person parroting what he saw
<IdleOne> yeah
<Unit193> /mode +bbbb *!*@183.136.152.66 *!*@91.221.109.169 *!*@174.51.138.7 *!*@91.221.109.177   looks about correct.
<Unit193> And many were just klined.
<IdleOne> hmm wonder why that only set the last mask
<Unit193> Because the rest were already set.
<IdleOne> ah
<Unit193> And looks like the rest were klined now.
<Flannel> removing -r (for now)
<Unit193> Thank you.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (please ban)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (dragos)
<Flannel> Good grief.  It's two weeks until a full moon.
<IdleOne> this is the same behavior that got him banned a ~month ago
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, aurelien said: ubottu: but it is not explicitly says that upgrade break the system too.
<IdleOne> yup, like he is reading from a script
<marvin-hh> Is there anyone in here who thinks closing this bug was sane?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-setup/+bug/38712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38712 in apt-setup (Ubuntu) "No feedback when "extracting templates from packages" on a slow machine" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<marvin-hh> Why don't you just kick Connor Imes out of your system, because of his state of retardation?
<marvin-hh> Alternatively, you can also just stop Launchpad.
<marvin-hh> Apparently, there is no interest in collecting bugs, since they are closed anyway with no intention of ever fixing them.
<marvin-hh> You can better use /dev/null as a BTS; it's much faster!
<marvin-hh> Is there anyone else to who I can explain that the Ubuntu project is infected with morons?
<hggdh> marvin-hh: that really will not help you
<hggdh> marvin-hh: but, anyway, this is the wrong forum for your issue. So, if this is it, please part the channel
<marvin-hh> hggdh: what is the right forum? One would think that apt-get is a core package. Is the right forum one packed with a fat cheque?
<hggdh> marvin-hh: I think you can figure that out yourself. Now please part this channel
<marvin-hh> hggdh: no, I really have no idea. Please tell me.
<marvin-hh> hggdh: I can imagine that the fat cheque plan would probably work. Is that the only way?
<hggdh> marvin-hh: this channel has nothing to do with bugs in Ubuntu; it deals with managing and moderating the Ubuntu channels in Freenode. Try #ubuntu-devel.
<hggdh> marvin-hh: and leave this channel now, please
<bazhang> <marvin-hh> Guardians: the reason is that Ubuntu developers are satanists.
<bazhang> @random satan cthulhu
<ubottu> cthulhu
<bazhang> got guardians in PM if someone else will keep an eye on marvin's "support"
<ikonia> has the ban on marvin been removed ?
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> ikonia: the one in #ubuntu expired. #ubuntu-offtopic is still set.
<ikonia> fair enough
<ikonia> I'm not really that bothered as he's stil being a problem in the other channels he's in, so I'm sure it won't be long before he once again persists in #ubunti
<ikonia> #ubuntu too
<elky> what was guardians doing wrong?
<ikonia> @mark SamwiseGamgee once again joining non-ubuntu channels to compain about the operator team / irc counci
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> I do not think SamWiseGamgee actually understands what he is doing.
<ikonia> he does
<ikonia> he knows exactly what he's doing
<hggdh> One thing I know he does well is write weirdly formatted emails
<ikonia> this is just getting stupid
<ikonia> he's joining channels I'm in and complaining that I'm there ??
<ikonia> now he's going to report me to the police
<ikonia> he's just trying to spam made up stuff
<ikonia> and complaining that the council won't stop me being there
<rww> ikonia stalks us all by being in lots of channels *nod*
<ikonia> guilty for having an interest in open source projects
<rww> and as far as whether he understands... there's not a whole lot of difference either way. he acts inappropriately regardless, and he doesn't belong in channels he can't behave in regardless
<ikonia> he does understand
<ikonia> he lies
<ikonia> so he knows what he's doing and tries to get around it
<ikonia> that shows he understand as he knows what to say to get around it until caught out
<rww> i tend to agree with you, yes
<ikonia> and shows his intention
<hggdh> ikonia: leave him. I already told him, three different times, that I saw nothing untowards in your exchanges with him (except that you are getting tired of it); on the other hand, I *did* see bevhaviour that was borderline trollish
<rww> since the whole #lubuntu vs. xubuntu thing
<hggdh> (from him, I mean)
<ikonia> rww: to be honest it was clear before that, but that was the icing on the cake
<ikonia> now this nonsense about reporting me to the police, he's just trying to be a problem
<rww> i like freenode's solution to this problem. you start making legal threats against staff, you stop accessing places staff run (i.e., freenode) until you retract such threats
<ikonia> nah they told him to just ignore me
<ikonia> which to be honest, I find insulting telling someone to ignore an operator in the channel
<ikonia> just ignore the operator in the channel
<ikonia> great,
<hggdh> this is actually quite coounter-productive. Ignoring operators is the best route to an eventual showdown (and consequent kick/ban)
<ikonia> that was freenodes advice
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<ikonia> before I got told in private bluntly to "drop it"
<Unit193> I believe that was geared towards the non-Ubuntu channels.  It's best to just leave him be and go about what you'd normally be doing.
<hggdh> they are allowing to say whatever they want.
<Unit193> Doesn't seem like you (or anyone) can get through to him anyway.
<ikonia> you actually try to point someone at the right place you are told to drop it
<ikonia> yet idiots troll the network like iceworlds and get pandered to
<ikonia> I don't get it at all
<bazhang> it's lars_ , it's what he does
<ikonia> bazhang: exactly
<ikonia> yet he's pandered to and told to ignore the operator
<rww> what's the evidence for him being lars_? i never saw it :\
<ikonia> he's in ASM
<ikonia> plus his email account is "lars"
<bazhang> perhaps they meant ignore in other channels
<bazhang> rww the extensive PM I had with him
<bazhang> he's fully capable, until he hears something he doesn't like
<IdleOne> I don't think ikonia should have to ignore harassment no matter what channel it is happening in and because this harassment has spread outside the ubuntu namespace I think they should be banned from it.
<ikonia> IdleOne: nah "drop it"
<rww> assuming they are in fact LarsT, I support banning him from any core channel he shows up in
<ikonia> ecen if he's not
<ikonia> even if he's not I'd say the same now
<bazhang> threaten to move ubuntu namespace channels to where reddit went
<Unit193> EarendilTheMarin, lars_, lars__, SamwiseGamgee, Samwise__.
<IdleOne> doesn't matter who they are or aren't. Fact is they are a PITA
<ikonia> he's trying to rubbish people for no reason
<ikonia> he's had nothing but friendly help and patience given to him until this crap started
<ikonia> (as in the lies)
<bazhang> he'll keep emailing the IRCC until he get what he wants, whatever that is
<ikonia> I'm done with him now
<ikonia> he's crossing the line with making up stuff now
<bazhang> thats what he does
<ikonia> he's got no place in the project channels, and I'll stick with that stance
<bazhang> so don't bother getting upset any longer
<ikonia> I'm actually not upset about him
<bazhang> ok
<ikonia> I'm just dissapointed at the lack of support people who try to do "good" for projects get while these known idiots get pandered to and 50+ hours of negotiation
<ikonia> that's annoyed me more than the actual user
<rww> it's the same thing I've been pondering for a while: the line between catalyzing and troll feeding
<ikonia> I'm going to cook, you can enjoy his slander/rants
<rww> in other troll news:
<rww> 19:52:10 -!- 74 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!*@*.asta.uni-mainz.de [by kornbluth.freenode.net, 3431260 secs ago]
<rww> 19:51:56 -!- Irssi: stalker Verbose: Got nicks: wrongplace, gowned, desltree from host gateway/tor-sasl/martinphone
<rww> 19:51:56 -!- Irssi: stalker Verbose: Got nicks: brauleinchen, bettchenchen, desltree from host  hopo.asta.uni-mainz.de
<rww> they will be permanently departing #ubuntu-offtopic momentarily unless someone disagrees
<ikonia> make it so
<bazhang> martinphone was a huge issue in #x for a time
<rww> the uni-mainz person was a huge pain in -ot
<rww> Pricey: someone using Tor-SASL to banevade, in case y'all care ^
<Unit193> martin has been using tor-sasl for some time now.
<hggdh> bazhang: he does keep emailing the IRCC. I think I am just ignore the last one, and leave it for other IRCCer...
<bazhang> hggdh, he's taking it to #freenode now, trying to get them to supercede it all
<hggdh> bazhang: yes, I was following up there. Waste of his time. Nothing freenode staff can do, except try to educate him.
<bazhang> hggdh, he even changed what all the emailing the ircc was about
<hggdh> he stated this about the responses from the IRCC: "they are responding positively to my letters for the most part". Indeed. Positively telling him his behaviour is being seen as trollish.
<hggdh> even asking him if he understood the rules of the game, and accepted them
<hggdh> for which, alas, we did not receive a response (just another complaint)
<bazhang> he won't understand until it's the answer he wants
<RedGreen> Katy Perry baby girl i love you
<ubottu> RedGreen called the ops in #ubuntu (Katy Perry baby girl)
<ubottu> RedGreen called the ops in #ubuntu (Katy Perry baby girl i love you)
<IdleOne> yeah, not a chance you're a time wasting troll
<hggdh> IdleOne: it may be just love. Love is blind. And deaf, mute, and dumb.
<valorie> so true, and Katy Perry....
<Unit193> ^ Good show.
<IdleOne> Should have used more duct tape
<IdleOne> if you know the show my comment is HILARIOUS
<Unit193> He's in another channel. ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-24
<TheMaster> keruton: Hello, is there anything we can help you with?
<keruton> ah ... thank you for asking. I am okay though. my apologies. I didn't realize that idling wasn't allowed in here
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (trololololo, ban this fool)
<ubottu> Basketball called the ops in #ubuntu (trolololol)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (cxmu)
<ubottu> trijntje called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<popey> this isn't the first time we've had marvin-hh unable to accept answers
<Flannel> I'm removing him the next time he's standoffish (I expect the next thing he says)
<phunyguy> ^
<phunyguy> and there it is
<Flannel> I wish it wasn't during a conversation with me
<phunyguy> how can we help you, marvin-hh?
<marvin-hh> phunyguy: I asked a perfectly well defined technical question regarding the behaviour of apt-get and its documented behaviour, which I believe don't match. In return I got a bunch of illiterate people responding.
<phunyguy> ^ like that?
<marvin-hh> phunyguy: in the end they grew tired of me (I was already tired of them).
 * phunyguy wanders off to bed.
<marvin-hh> I am not even banned.
<marvin-hh> I was basically kicked for persistence and short attention span of some people in #ubuntu.
<kloeri> marvin-hh: if *everybody* else looks to be wrong you should really consider the possibility that you might actually be wrong and not everybody else
<marvin-hh> kloeri: that's a meta-argument. Please don't waste my time.
 * kloeri shrugs
<kloeri> you're only wasting your own time by continuing this way and certainly not getting the help you ask for
<Flannel> Alright, I cant be quiet any longer.  marvin-hh, this isn't about you being 'right' or 'wrong'.  You were removed because you were not cooperating with the people who were trying to help you, and then you were being indignant about not being helped (by those same people, the ones you weren't cooperating with).
<marvin-hh> Flannel: that's how a nazi would phrase it, I believe.
<Flannel> You flat out refused to provide real details of your situation, which would help us in determining exactly what you /were/ seeing.  For all we know, you found a major bug!  We'd have no way of knowing that.
<Flannel> marvin-hh: Excuse me?
<marvin-hh> Flannel: you heard me.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: just read the logs.
<marvin-hh> You are doing everything to not answer the question at hand.
<marvin-hh> You are the anti-thesis of providing support.
<kloeri> marvin-hh: harssing users is against freenode policy fwiw so kindly refrain from that
<Flannel> marvin-hh: Alright.  Have a good evening, I won't be speaking with you again.  But if you continue to be rude to the people trying to help you in #ubuntu, I will be banning you.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: do not misrepresent the facts; nobody tried to help me.
<kloeri> Flannel isn't misrepresenting anything
<marvin-hh> Yes, he is.
<marvin-hh> You just cannot read.
<kloeri> does harassing people ever result in you getting any help?
<ubottu> wafflejock called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> Dealt with
<bazhang> <qjqqyy> sorry, script misfired
<DJones> "Sorry, wrong channel"
<bazhang> what a horrible script
<DJones> freenode/staff, freenode/developer, idoru, eir & dircbot have ops theirs so I'm assuming its not a channel thats meant to be offensive
<bazhang> thats insane
<bazhang> he 'uh wrong channel' in about 6 channels
<bazhang> <marvin-hh> wafflejock: yes, I can read. What I want is someone to start releasing working software for a change.
<bazhang> @random kubuntu hurd
<ubottu> hurd
<bazhang> QED
<DJones> Heads up on martin-hh in #ubuntu, I'm about to go out, but users are already calling as a borderline troll
<bazhang> any reason to let that continue?
<bazhang> I am happy to spend time with him here
<bazhang> seems to have stopped, at least for the moment
<Flannel> I just got online, figured "I'm going to check to see what happened while I was gone", and now he's banned.  Just FYI.
<Flannel> I told him last night if he continued to be rude to volunteers, he was going to be banned, he was, therefore he is.
<bazhang> thanks Flannel , sorr y I missed that
<Flannel> No worries.
<bazhang> sorry even
<Flannel> I actually hadn't even checked this channel beforehand :)
<bazhang> heh
<marvin-hh> ikonia has been trigger happy again.
<marvin-hh> Pleas undo his/her behaviour.
<marvin-hh> I have better things to do.
<IdleOne> I'll get right on that
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-17
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Rodriguez spam)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Rodriguez flood)
<ubottu> seednode called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (wowtogs)
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (iooner timewaster troll)
<k1l_> i am on it
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> UT99 is fun thouhg
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-18
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (Aemith)
<phunyguy> banforwarded them here to get a word in edgewise.   It expires in a month.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Newb101 said: !ask I see that there is a new version of Kubuntu. I'm not sure if I am still on 14. Muon doesn't say there's a new version to upgrade. Am I doping something wrong?
<ubottu> cfdgdfg called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfdgdfg called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<daftykins> cfdgdfg is one of those trouble making Aussies from the other morning
<daftykins> could do with evicting from #ubuntu
<Tm_T> meh
<daftykins> that was pointless, came right back in again and is now trolling fake support :)
<Tm_T> good old kickban
<daftykins> well done, could've avoided that the first time.
<Tm_T> perhaps, I wished them to go away if I ignore
<Tm_T> but then, one can hope
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Halelujah was gatis again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<daftykins> this unsavoury user kadiro is back with the bad advice again, worth watching.
<k1l_> ok
 * daftykins hands genii a mug of coffee
<daftykins> :>
<genii> Woo, caffeine!
<bazhang> kali-user asking for support; at least *pretend* to use ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-19
<bazhang> yes
<k1l_> still was typing my kick message :(
<bazhang> we are extremely discriminatory in who we support
<bazhang> and thats a neutral use of the word
<hggdh> Unit193: thank you re. wxl
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Unit193> Heh wrong person, I read h00k for a second and was thinking something else. :3
<stevendale> phunyguy. Hi. How was your day?
<phunyguy> yes, hello stevendale
<phunyguy> what can we help you with?
<stevendale> I'd like to be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<phunyguy> On what grounds?
<stevendale> because I know I learned from my mistakes and from those learned possible outcomes and punishments of future mistakes
<stevendale> for example, if someone ignores me, it's for a reason and I should and will leave them be.
<phunyguy> so, how many times have you learned from your mistakes now?
<stevendale> this is the first truth. you have my word for it. I'm done with being annoying. I learned that my previous behavior isn't welcome here, so I try to behave differentl.y
<stevendale> I told lies about how I'd improved in the past. I hadn't.People were fed up with me, I didn't realize it. I don't like making other people annoyed anymore. I saw people arguing, nothing comes of it
<stevendale> it makes people uncomfortable and gives a bad name for the community.
<phunyguy> stevendale: I think at this point I would need to discuss it with a few more people, see what they say.
<stevendale> okay. I'll wait
<stevendale> still there phunyguy?
<phunyguy> stevendale: this could take a while (more than a day)
<phunyguy> nobody is really alive atm.
<phunyguy> plus network issues it appears, etc.
<phunyguy> I dropped a note for them to read, so try again later.
<stevendale> thanks phunyguy. bye
<Pici> 1) Wubi 2) 13.20 3) Windows 10
<Pici> *13.10
<stevendale> Hi phunyguy
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-20
<stevendale> Hi
<bazhang> hi stevendale
<bazhang> stevendale, whats the issue
<bazhang> Seveas, hey there
<stevendale> bazhang: Is phunyguy around? I await any forthcoming information.
<bazhang> stevendale, info about what
<stevendale> My ban
<bazhang> stevendale, which one
<stevendale> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> stevendale, you are in here just about every other day trying to get unbanned after another ban there
<stevendale> bazhang, phunyguy left a note for operators to read IIRC
<bazhang> stevendale, why would removing the ban this time be any different than before
<phunyguy> I left a note in another channel to see this channel, and hopefully help me out here.  I am not making this decision by myself.  Coming in here and badgering us about it is not goint to help things.,
<phunyguy> Myrtti: everything OK?
<bazhang> myrtti(s)
<bazhang> stevendale, so whats different this time
<jayne> from what I gather, myrtti is IRL-busy and probably not in a position to fix whatever is going on with the client right now, so if it's troublesome you might consider a +b on Myrtti_* until it can be sorted out in some days
<bazhang> funky hat had the same issue iirc some time ago
<jayne> bazhang: any idea what the problem was?
<bazhang> jayne, for funky, just away and kept connecting endlessly
<stevendale> bazhang: I'm 16 now
<bazhang> pretty funny as about 30 klines ensued
<jayne> yeah, but do you know what had to be fixed so it would stop the endless connecting?
<bazhang> jayne, he contacted his provider, started paying attn, attending ir c again
<bazhang> stevendale, thats not really a legit reason to unban you
<jayne> I used to have issues with irssi not processing the incoming messages fast enough, then timing out because it thought the server was unresponsive (when the ping it wanted was in the input queue, just not processed yet)
<bazhang> he was on quassel at the time iirc
<jayne> I think I "fixed" that by just making the server_timeout insanely high
<bazhang> hehe
<stevendale> bazhang: This time, I looked at it from someone else's viewpoint
<bazhang> stevendale, you have said 'this time it's different ' each and every time before, when banned
<bazhang> stevendale, you still there?
<stevendale> I honestly think I've learned the rules and grown as a person since this ban was set.
<bazhang> stevendale, you learned the rules after the very first ban
<stevendale> Then why did it happen again?
<bazhang> stevendale, so there is really no reason I can see to believe that this time is any different
<ubottu> nhaines called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<HornyTim> I request that the ubuntu ops ban all homosexuals on sight
<bazhang> hfs?
<HornyTim> I urge every ubuntu ops and all freenode staffers to ban and kline all homosexuals on sight
<HornyTim> homosexuals must be put to death just as God demands
<bazhang> you said that
<HornyTim> no i didnt
<HornyTim> i said kline all homosexuals 1st and i urge obama to support the bible in which homosexuals must be put to death
<bazhang> we dont kline here HornyTim , and what you are saying is not welcome anywhere on freenode, so please leave now
<HornyTim>  be warned bazhang God will punish you for supporting homosexuals
<phunyguy> God will punish you for judging all of us in his place.
<phunyguy> :(
<HornyTim> phunyguy: you must be a judge not hypocrite
<hggdh> so... hfs is back, and still mad as a hatter
<Unit193> jayne: I've had odd reconnects (seems like Irssi is inside itself), didn't keep duplicating itself.  Happened when I vaccumed a db for a script, I'm sure there's other quirks in scripts that could cause the same thing.
<Unit193> hggdh: Funny, as madhatter was another "fun" one.
<Seveas> bazhang: hi!
<ikonia> the mighty Seveas, welcome
<Seveas> heh. someone's been spreading rumours again?
<ikonia> just the legend
<Seveas> anyway, I just forgot to leave after reporting the last troll. I assume that's what bazhang wanted to say.
<Seveas> bazhang: If it was something else, pm me
<bazhang> nopw, just hey
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (e-jovem)
<TJ-> Can we have someone in #ubuntu deal with e-jovem ?
<TJ-> and done, thanks
<genii> @comment 68670 Removed
<ubottu> Comment added.
<k1l> yeah, k-lined that troll!!!11 :)
<genii> Heh, "this is ubuntu support. what is your ubuntu issue?"   ... "i install ubuntu"
<k1l> i think he cant describe what the issue is in english. hopefully in -pl they can help
<genii> Yeah, hopefully
<Pici> The worst is when you ask someone who is clearly having trouble explaining their issue in english words and they say "no, english is my native language"
<DJones> Pici: Thats America for you :)
<DJones> Although, 99.9% of "English" speakers never realise that 80% (pareto rule) of their language is local dialect and not understood by the great majority
<genii> Hmm, poopybutthole
<phunyguy> o.O
<k1l_> seems like its idiot-o-clock
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-22
<ubottu> kadiro called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<stevendale> Hi phunyguy
<phunyguy> stevendale: I think you need to find somewhere else to chat.
<stevendale> I was kinda expecting that
<stevendale> Any particular reason my request was declined?
<phunyguy> kind of the general consensus around here.
<phunyguy> just too many chances.
<stevendale> Okay
<stevendale> Thanks
<phunyguy> sorry :(
<phunyguy> bah
<stevendale> phunyguy, I have question
<stevendale> If I help out in #ubuntu, would I get another chance?
<prohobo> hi
<prohobo> one of my IPs is banned and has been banned for a really long time, will the ban ever be lifted?
<prohobo> im talking months
<ubottu> yoloswag420 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-23
<k1l_> monsune saing in pm he will reconnect with other networks in 10 seconds to make ban evading again
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-22
<Unit193> wxl: Last warning for swift110 about linking his blog given, btw.
<jair> Hello there
<jair> I was banned by this individual over a week ago. BY I believe Ikonia.  May I know why is this individual still banning me?
<jair> I am not happy with what he does, the way he act in the channels and the way how he speaks to new users looking and having an interesting discussion with other members, all good and educative not just for Ubuntu but also for any debian based distro
<jair> however I will speak about Ubuntu specifically related issues because I also support clients using Ubuntu
<jair> can someone remove that please so I can join #ubuntu?
<valorie> jair, #ubuntu is a large channel, and therefore must stay on topic
<jair> valorie: understood
<valorie> #ubuntu-offtopic is for "interesting discussions" about anything not Ubuntu support
<valorie> ikonia does not act alone
<jair> valorie: but it is OK to be banned for certain amount of time specially if I am talking about debian or mint in ubuntu channel but it's been over a week
<valorie> !guidelines | jair
<ubottu> jair: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jair> valorie: I believe you should investigate more about the discussion with ikonia
<jair> Understood and will stay in topic
<valorie> I don't have ops in #ubuntu so I can't help you, but I've known ikonia for a long time
<jair> I believe the internet is free, and IRC is free for people to join
<valorie> certainly, and *buntu channels are created and maintained for *buntu users
<valorie> not for everyone
<jair> so having a group of individuals abusing of their right is really negative for the channel and for Linux
<valorie> ikonia was not abusing his rights; he was acting on behalf of those who need support
<valorie> as we need him to do
<jair> can anyone here remove the stupid ban I said I will only discuss topics related to #ubuntu
<valorie> perhaps they will come along presently
<dax> @btlogin
<dax> alrighty, some things:
<jair> 15:30 -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu (You are banned) this is being showing for over a week now, and you are saying this is not abussing?
<dax> 1) as i think we already covered adequately, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu, and #debian is for Debian
<dax> 2) it's been three days, this is not an unusual ban length for users who have demonstrated attitude issues in #ubuntu
<jair> I said for 3rd time, I will discuss Ubuntu ony things I understood
<dax> 3) you do not have a right to be in #ubuntu, it is a technical support channel that you are free to use as long as you do not go against its rules and cause us to think you'll cause issues in it
<dax> 4) ikonia was not "abusing his rights", he acted appropriately in response to your behavior, which was inappropriate for the channel
<dax> so, all that said: have you read the guidelines linked above and agree to not throw a fit in #ubuntu again?
<jair> may I get access to #ubuntu to discuss and help other newbies you normally don't help instead send them to read manuals and search in google? I do have the time and the will to teach them and show them, you are affecting more them than me
<jair> agreed
<jair> I said I will talk about #ubuntu stuff only
<dax> as I said, the issue is not only with being ontopic, it's with the attitude
<dax> "#ubuntu stuff only" includes not making snarky comments at other users or chanops
<dax> anyways
<jair> Of course
<dax> i'll remove your ban now, one sec
<jair> I am just telling you what I think, I am not in #ubuntu
<dax> done, please try rejoining now, and note that we do keep history so future goings on may not be as simple to resolve
<jair> If I create issues or do not respect the guidelines you can ban me again easy?
<dax> indeed
<jair> Thanks
<jair> checking my access
<jair> I can avccess thank you dax have a good day
<dax> @mark jair ban removed per agreement to behave
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * valorie has little confidence there was any change in attitude
<dax> considering they just asked about the same sort of thing they were asking about before they got banned, and they were using Debian then...
<dax> but yeah, rope etc.
<dax> if they behave they behave. if they don't, poof
<dax> huh, they actually took the /kick hint. unexpected
<ikonia> just for the record I message jair 3 times in the last few days about his ban - he ignored all pm's
<ikonia> on the 18th, 19th, and 20th
<valorie> ikonia: oh but didn't you hear, it's all about your power trip
<ikonia> I'd not done anything over the weekend
<popey> best make up for it today then! triple power-trips for you!
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (windowsxp)
<hggdh> @mark windowsxp noise on #ubuntu, trying to engage in PM
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @mark windowsxp results from the PM: many lines written NOOB NOOB... mute should stay
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> not the first time he is an issue
<k1l_> "<windowsxp> chu your a noob"  so this is an issue from -ot?
<phunyguy> chu is +o in #ubuntu....
<phunyguy> probably triggered from that.
<hggdh> why chu, IDK. Myrtt i kicked it a few minutes before my mute
<k1l_> hggdh: that was the first sentence when he joined initially today
<hggdh> yes. Only chu knows
<hggdh> why
<k1l_> i just thought that was again a -ot issue that spilled over to #ubuntu (because i am not in -ot and dont have a backlog). but seems its not. so we will never know
<wxl> Unit193: what huh?
<k1l> [shr30] (~rw@95.211.225.139): realname. that is a leaseweb server running a prox
<k1l> *y
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-23
<chu> I have no idea who windowsxp is, I didn't realise I was still opped, sorry!
<hggdh> chu: oh, you mean that you are *still* opped ;-) perhaps this was the reason windowsxp tagged you
<ubottu> ksft called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-24
<SonikkuAmerica> Do I now get the privilege of idling in here as a new op over in #u-o ?
<dax> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Yay! (lol) Thanks to all involved in the selection process.
<SonikkuAmerica> lol, never thought there was an "old-fart" cloak
<SonikkuAmerica> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<SonikkuAmerica> Nuts, do I need my unaffiliated mask for that?
<SonikkuAmerica> :P
<SonikkuAmerica> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<dax> you probably didn't get set up yet
<dax> and i need my account fixing too anyway >.>
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK
<SonikkuAmerica> That answers the question I asked earlier
<dax> i think it's tied to NickServ account identification
<Unit193> Yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> So I need to stop using SASL?
<dax> no
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm currently using SASL though. So I guess nothing's set up for me yet
<dax> yes
<dax> :P
<SonikkuAmerica> On an unrelated note, I wish Kiwi had SASL support :P
<dax> hey elky look a legit kiwiirc user
<dax> i am shocked too
<SonikkuAmerica> s/a/the/
<dax> quite
<SonikkuAmerica> I am THE legit Kiwi user
<valorie> I like eating kiwis
<SonikkuAmerica> I should just pull their source and build a fork all my own
<SonikkuAmerica> :P
<valorie> the most delicious hairy fruit ever
<SonikkuAmerica> valorie: I prefer passionfruit
<valorie> passionfruit is hairy?
<valorie> also, has no associated IRC connections
 * dax hides any New Zealand ops
<elky> SonikkuAmerica: or set up weechat and use glowing bear
<SonikkuAmerica> If only the IT tightwads didn't restrict us to some obscure port for outgoing traffic
<SonikkuAmerica> We don't use standard ports for anything (80, 443, etc.)
<dax> you can get to websites
<dax> glowing bear is a website
<dax> although thinking about it i think it might use websockets to the relay port so meh
<dax> or do they block websites they don't know about
<SonikkuAmerica> They block all outgoing traffic except alternate secure HTTP, whatever ports Heroes of the Storm and TF2 use, and port 3389
<SonikkuAmerica> (apparently RDP is important to them)
<dax> what does "outgoing traffic" mean here
<dax> server on their LAN, or server on internet
<SonikkuAmerica> Internet. LAN ports work across the board; in fact, I run the internic Minecraft server
<elky> >TF2
<elky> have they not played tf2? and seen the graffiti?
<dax> to be fair it's entirely possible to play with graffiti turned off
<dax> then you only need to avoid customized servers to not see flagrant porn
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol, the only servers I play on are custom
<SonikkuAmerica> Not sure how MITM'ing SSL serves the purpose without sloppy implementation techniques
<dax> work was pondering MITMing SSL a few months ago
<dax> i shut that idea down *real* quick
<SonikkuAmerica> I've said it before, and I can't say it too often: the IT people here are clowns
<bazhang> metasploit sounds like a hakr tool
<k1l_> it is
<bazhang> phanes sounds familiar
<k1l_> yep
<bazhang> not in a good way like puppies
<k1l_> <TestingIRC> /^/msg JustinHitla welcome to #ubuntu
<k1l_> that is not a good sign, imho
<SonikkuAmerica> Phanes is back? Oh dear
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: Welcome to the channel and congrats
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks IdleOne , it's an hono(u)r to be here
<IdleOne> You stupid, stupid man you lol
<SonikkuAmerica> HAHAHAHHAHAHA :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Time to get my hands dirty :P
<IdleOne> Jokes aside I'm happy you were accepted. I think you will make a great addition to the team.
<dax> except for the part where you have no op scripts so someone will beat you to it every time
<dax> :3
<SonikkuAmerica> Automation... such a watchword :P
<SonikkuAmerica> now all I have to do is re-VM Ubuntu :P
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: Don't worry about messing up, just blame popey
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol, so *that's* what happens when things go wrong :)
<valorie> hi SonikkuAmerica
 * seednode checks calendar
<seednode> Oh, congratulations SonikkuAmerica!
 * genii slides SonikkuAmerica a fresh coffee
<dax> @whoami
<dax> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<dax> Pici: Pici Pici Pici Pici Pici hi
<k1l_> the nick, ident and cloak changer hits again ;p
<Pici> dax: please retry
<dax> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> @whoami
<ubottu> rww
<dax> Pici: is it tied to the right nickserv account now or is it just matching my hostname
<Pici> dax: hostname, but I added freenode/staff/dax and freenode/staff/rww just in case
<dax> o
<dax> ty
<Pici> np
<dax> SonikkuAmerica needs an account also, if he doesn't have one yet
<Jordan_U> Honestly, even I forget who dax is/was :)
<dax> me too!
<Jordan_U> dax: I saw. You even had to ask ubottu. (too bad she didn't know)
<Jordan_U> But now she does, and so do I :)
<Unit193> Jordan_U: whoami
<Unit193> Seems broken.
<Unit193> SheMereY3 (nodeJS IRC client) (~nodebot@)
<S-USA|B-Mets> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<S-USA|B-Mets> @whoami
<S-USA|B-Mets> Um?
<S-USA|B-Mets> Am I set up yet?
<S-USA|B-Mets> @identify
<Unit193> S-USA|B-Mets: No need to play around, he'll tell you once you have one....
<S-USA|B-Mets> Oh, sorry, didn't know... Sorry if I blunder around a bit
 * S-USA|B-Mets blames popey , like IdleOne told him to
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-25
<valorie> @logni
<valorie> oop
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> @whoami
<ubottu> valorie
<valorie> nice
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (xubuntu-fayir)
<k1l> the wrongplanet spam again
<dax> yay anti-wrongplanet twits
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh that's weird, I'm in there... Is someone advertising the channel in #u ? If they're a regular in #wp I could pull them aside in PM, as I'm a resident
<dax> SonikkuAmerica: my understanding is that the people doing the spamming are trying to make #wp look bad because of some drama or other
<dax> i gather there is not a shortage of "drama" in there to choose from
<dax> i don't think someone is legit trying to get new users for wrongplanet with that spam ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. Well, occasionally there is a drama in there, and it is a community for those with developmental disabilities
<dax> yep, i know
<SonikkuAmerica> Myself included
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol, I just read all that guff in my server window...
<k1l> the proxy-using pm insulter with fake support issues is back
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-26
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, greta_samsa said: ubottu: What is 2^6
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (leooo)
<squinty> leooo in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-27
<bazhang> keitaro really has issues listening and following up
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-28
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, siva_machina said: !38g is 32bit. A form for 32 bit but it is 32 bit none the less
<dax> wut
<dax> oh, i think they mean 386
<bazhang> hourly updates is not fast enough?
<bazhang> he needs to dial down the caffeine
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<blackflow> hello. do we report here when a user in #ubuntu is spamming via msg?
<DJones> blackflow: Who is  it
<blackflow> antipsychiatry
<DJones> And what are they spamming, maybe send me it as a pm
<blackflow> I saw it was spamming in the public yesterday as well
<ikonia> win 1
<ikonia> that user is not in ubuntu
<blackflow> I closed the window. it sounds like a markow chain, something about mind reading
<DJones> Not now, just banned them
<ikonia> DJones: did you just remove him
<ikonia> thank you
<blackflow> thanks.
<DJones> Yes, I saw they were an issue earlier today, but couldn't do anything at the time
<blackflow> cool. thanks, and I'll know to pop back in if it happens again.
<DJones> There was an earlier ops call against that user
<DJones> 11:03 < antipsychiatry> Stop the gang stalking of Mossad bastards !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! These bastards must be jailed !!!!!!!!  Www.stopeg.com
<ikonia> it's just quit after being banned
<ikonia> which is odd considering it was in multiple other channels too
<DJones> Yet another kwirc using troll
<ikonia> I wonder if it's worth putting them on the agenda for discssion as a "shell" provider who has no control over their users
<SonikkuAmerica> Just remember, boys and girls, I am *the* legitimate Kiwi user :)
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: out of interest, why do you use it ?
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia - question: wouldn't the same be true for all IRC client providers
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: thats why I used the word "shell" in speach marks
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia - it's the only multi channel client that works with my college firewall
<ikonia> as we don't allow shell providers with no user/abuse control
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, WSirc also works, but it's hard to use
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh I see
<SonikkuAmerica> Definitely worth looking into though, from what I gather
<SonikkuAmerica> Otherwise I'm stuck with webchat.freenode.net, which is fine, but who wants all those open windows?
<ikonia> it's just getting tedious
<ikonia> no-one seems to use it for real "usecase" situations
<ikonia> other than spam/abuse
<SonikkuAmerica> Technically mine isn't a good use case either, at least for as long as I have LTE data on my phone to use
<ikonia> I think there are legit users who probably have edge cases it works great for
<ikonia> but it seems too easy for non-legit users to pickup and abuse
<SonikkuAmerica> If I didn't have DHCP I'd just request a whitelist :P
<SonikkuAmerica> And limit it to Ubuntu members and non-member channel op userspaces... But that's hard to do because they operate under the gateway/web/* hostname spec
<ikonia> it's probably overkill to be fair, but maybe worth a discussion as it's just getting a bit tedious to keep seeing it used this way
<Myrtti> Can you ssh through the firewall? well, not even that. raspi in a drawer at home, set quassel / znc / ssh to respond on tcp:80...
<SonikkuAmerica> Port 22 is blocked... The only one I know is open is 3389
<SonikkuAmerica> And possibly 8443
<k1l_> [antiTORTURE] (b920b323@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.185.32.179.35): antiTORTURE
<k1l_> spam incomming
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-21
<demophobia> Why was that _Xenial_Xerus_ guy banned from #ubuntu?
<krytarik> demophobia: I see you also asked in #ubuntu-offtopic and already got an answer there - now please notice that this channel has a no-idle policy.
<demophobia> 'k. i was hoping for more of an answer.
<demophobia> have a good night
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-23
<bazhang> extracted the ubuntu tomcat to /opt?
<bazhang> that seems odd
<bazhang> no wonder the sketchy answers
<Unit193> Nice, I see that went well.
<Unit193> First words to -ot were trying to get people to join his channel too.
<bazhang> ##warez4sale
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-24
<bazhang> app store
<bazhang> he never gets boring thats for sure
<geniek> lol
<geniek> HELP! UNIT193 BANNED ME ON #XUBUNTU!!!!!!!
<Pici> :o
<elky> except no, bazhang muted him there
<Unit193> Focus was on me since I told him not to do $badthing.
<Unit193> Which I might add that he again advertised his channel.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-25
<bazhang> Jordan_U,he seems to be trying to use photorec on his windows not ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-20
<sauvin> Anybody awake?
<Flannel> sauvin: What can we do for you?
<sauvin> I have somebody named "aaron" with an "ubuntu/member/aaron" mask asking for operator status in ##linux and was wondering if this is something that needs attention.
<Flannel> attention is what way?
<Flannel> er, in what way?
<Flannel> And is this the "I'm new here, give me ops" or the "I've been a member of this community and I'd like to become an operator" sort of situation?
<sauvin> I'm not familiar with how Ubuntu arranges its members/operators/whatnot and am being careful not to piss anybody off needlessly, but I've never heard from this Aaron before.
<sauvin> I've had folks wander in demanding operator status before, and most of them have been obviously bad news right off the bat. Aaron was a lot more polite.
<Flannel> sauvin: Operators and membership aren't really related at all.  Membership in Ubuntu is earned through "sustained contributions to the Ubuntu project" (whether that be IRC, developer, forums, community, etc).
<Flannel> Not all #*ubuntu* operators are members, and certainly not all members are operators.
<sauvin> Gotcha, so, I can safely tell this fella that we're a bit choosy about our operators without causing any kind of political backlash.
<Flannel> sauvin: Looks like IRC aaron is: https://launchpad.net/~timido  if that helps.
<Flannel> sauvin: As far as I'm concerned, even if I came over and asked for ops in ##linux, you should feel free to tell me to take a hike without it causing a ruckus :)
<sauvin> Oh, well, then, this lets him out. He doesn't speak French!
<sauvin> Flannel, on the basis of what you just told me, though (with respect to yourself), you might just be the kind of people person we'd look for.
<Flannel> sauvin: Looks like his nick used to be TiMiDo, if that helps your recollection: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AaronFarias
<Flannel> sauvin: What I said goes for all of the ubuntu operators, while I can't guarantee no one will be upset (because we're not a hive mind), the official Ubuntu IRC organization won't take any offense.
<Flannel> That said, aaron is not an operator, so... apples and oranges to begin with.
<sauvin> Yup.
<Flannel> (He could be for some LoCo team channels though, those are generally self-governing)
 * sauvin is looking at logs
<sauvin> I have only one nick ('aaron') for aaron, but a few idents: ubuntu, aaron, unix, dark, jesutinto, jointf, timido and hello.
<Flannel> Probably different IRC clients/computers.
<sauvin> Very likely, or even VPNs. If this guy doesn't stick out to you as trouble or potential trouble, I'm thinking it's nothing to worry about.
<sauvin> Thank you for your time in this matter, and cheers. If your -ops channel is anything like mine, it's time to part now.
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (YouMight does not understand)
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (YouMight is being generally disrpectful of others and disrupting all Ubuntu channels.)
<pragmaticenigma> Is someone available to take care of YouMight ??
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh, acheronuk, ikonia  ??
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: what's up
<pragmaticenigma> Been trying to get help with a user that is trolling the main room... they've gone quiet for the moment
<ikonia> I'll look into it
<ikonia> thanks for the heads up pragmaticenigma I wasn't following
<pragmaticenigma> Thanks ikonia ... they tend to perk up when the room appears dead
<ikonia> I'll keep an eye out
<nacc> might need someone to kick YouMight in #ubuntu
<nacc> ikonia: thanks
<pragmaticenigma> yes... thanks ikonia ... I knew they'd pipe up eventually
<ikonia> took it's time
<pragmaticenigma> has to be the hardest part of ops... catching the act
<ikonia> normally it's quite blatant
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: now, if nothing else we can do for you, please /part. This is a no-idling channel
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-21
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !artful is Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<newtmewt11> |
<newtmewt11> |                  .---------.
<nurupo6> |                     ____
<grumble27> |                     __
<siniStar>                      _..._
<siniStar>                   .-'     '-.
<matze18>   ________________ _      .    ____      *
<eido1on> |         ___  _____
<MEPB> |                                  ___
<MEPB> |                 ,---.        /""'_,/
<MEPB> |                 |    '\''""-:   /
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !artful is Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<Guest2246>                   _..._
<MissionCritical> |                     _..._
<MissionCritical> |              .-' .-'     '-.  .  .
<MissionCritical> |             /   /     _    _\  \  \  U MEAN I CAN DODGE BULLETS?!
<MissionCritical> |            /':./':.  (o)  /__) _)  )
<MissionCritical> |           /':./':. .,_    |  |  |  |
<MissionCritical> |          |': |': ; /  \   /_/   / /
<MissionCritical> |         _    /  ;  `"`"    } }   }                  <=-)-)--)
<MissionCritical> |          ;  ; ':.,         { { .-
<MissionCritical> | _ _ _   _ _/      ;        } }/           <=-)-)--)
<MissionCritical> | '::          '::.   ;\/\    \  \
<MissionCritical> |      '::  .      ':. ;``    | |
<MissionCritical> |   '::      '::'::'    /      ;/     <=-)-)--)
<MissionCritical> |         '::   '::'  /       |
<MissionCritical> | `   _      '::' _.-`;      /;            <=-)-)--)
<MissionCritical> |        `--..--;           / |
<MissionCritical> |    ;  ;  ;  ; |          |  |
<MissionCritical> |    ;  ; ;  ;  |          |  /        ,--.. . . . ,
<MissionCritical> |    |  |; ;  ; |          ; ;       .'             '   <=-)-)--)
<MissionCritical> |    |  |   ;   \          |/       .\  ,--........,,
<MissionCritical> |    ;  ; ;  ;   \        .\   _,=="   .           -='.
<MissionCritical> |    \  \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \              :
<MissionCritical> |     | |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `         _ '   .'
<MissionCritical> |     ~ ; ; ;/  _,.-~'|`| | |       _,-\'\. --     .'
<MissionCritical> |     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|    _="`_ _ \      _.'
<MissionCritical> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /_="`  =  _ ''\..--'
<MissionCritical> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /_,)")
<MissionCritical> |     ~ ~~       _,.-)")
<MissionCritical> |     ~ ~   _,=~"|
<MissionCritical> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Neobird
<MissionCritical> |      ~  ~ | ;  |       =======
<MissionCritical> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<MissionCritical> |           |/  \|
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (ExodusInstrument does not understand)
<^MillerBoss>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<labviking> |                     __oooo
<labviking> |                   //  /. . o
<ikonia> w/in 1
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<benny29> ##################################
<Immune>                .. _ .. ""..
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-22
<AimHere26>                   _..._
<RoBz13>   ________________ _      .    ____      *
<jelly26>             ))))))))(__/~;;\
<jelly26>               (((((((((((((\
<jelly26>               |           |
<ffernand0>                      _..._
<ikonia> acheronuk: hello
<acheronuk> ikonia: hi. I have about 2 min
<acheronuk> mins
<Unit193> ikonia: He's Kubuntu op.
<ikonia> it's ok - I was just saying hi as I don't think we've spoken
<ikonia> yes,
<Unit193> Oops, sorry then!
<ikonia> no no, it's fine
<acheronuk> ikonia: right. nice gesture, but bad timing :P
<ikonia> I saw the nick change,
<ikonia> acheronuk: that's utterly understandable
<ikonia> clearly it's nothing urgent
<acheronuk> the server my BNC was connected to got taken down for maintenance, and on reconnect I obviously got the _ on my normal nick
<acheronuk> bbl
<SolarAquarion27>                      _..._
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-23
<Minkar> |                     ____
<Minkar> |                    /    \
<Minkar> |          _________|======|_________
<Napsterbater>                        ,'
<Napsterbater>                      ,'
<Napsterbater>                    ,;,
<Guest36968>                      _..._
<fydel>                                                   
<fydel>                                                   
<zaberdampfer> |                --      --
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (donpete is way offtopic in main (as usual))
<tesu24>                        /\
<tesu24>                       / \;
<tesu24>                      /   \
<quarks>                     _..._
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-24
<gildarts28> |                                  ___
<gildarts28> |                 ,---.        /""'_,/
<gildarts28> |                 |    '\''""-:   /
<apollojustice17>             ))))))))(__/~;;\
<apollojustice17>               (((((((((((((\
<apollojustice17>               |           |
<Aprexer>                   ''=~(
<NSCLRP-1>                .======.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-25
<pragmaticenigma> Hey ops, we're getting flooded with bots in #ubuntu ... can someone help please?
<pragmaticenigma> mwsb: Any chance we can re-enable +r ?
<salamanderrake> |                                  ___
<salamanderrake> |                 ,---.        /""'_,/
<salamanderrake> |                 |    '\''""-:   /
<Selavi19>                     _..._
<LambdaComplex8> |             _.--"""""--._
<LambdaComplex8> |           .'             '.
<LambdaComplex8> |          /                 \
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-26
<Netham4527> * b a n t o w n * b a n t o w n * b a n t o w n *
#ubuntu-ops 2019-08-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> think the ubottu might need a reload, not working in discuss & +1
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> also in main, packages not list all
<Unit193> Pici: The bots seem slightly broken.
<Pici> Unit193: should be good now
#ubuntu-ops 2019-08-24
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, RikMills said: ubottu: !testers is ,reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, RikMills said: ubottu: !testers is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, RikMills said: ubottu: !testers-#kubuntu-devel  is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
 * RikMills gives up
 * dax takes a look
<dax> ubottu: no, testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> RikMills: all sorted. i note ubottu requires extra permissions to actually edit factoids anyway, so as long as it gets into here in a comprehensible format you're all good :)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-08-18
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<joaquinito01> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-08-20
<ubottu> topyli called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-08-22
<winzyp> Hi. I'm going around and interviewing ops from different freenode communities. Can I speak to who's in charge here?
